# WEB de Filarmonicas de plata a 13'25 euros (7% IVA INCLUIDO)



## merche400 (21 Sep 2008)

BUFFFF!!!!!!

Despues de todo lo que habia aprendido en este foro, que mas que intentar buscar una pagina WEB solvente que tuviera filarmonicas a mansalva.

Aunque es domingo, en esta WEB he encontrado las mayores cantidades de filarmonicas que se puedan comprar....

500 de golpe!!!!:






Tambien se pueden comprar las silver Mappe y las Eagles(no les quedan, por ahora)

Mañana lunes...me voy a JARTAR DE PLATA QUE PA KÉ!!!!!



Investmentpakete --> www.anlagegold24.de






PD: Como nota aclaratoria en orodirect.es están a 18 euros+iva(16%)=20'88 euros
Luego, *20'88-13'25=7'63 euros de diferencia* Claro que...son un poco careros.


----------



## merche400 (21 Sep 2008)

Si tenemos en cuenta que el cambio ultimo de la plata está en 12'150$ / 8'529 EUR cada Onza, tenemos que el sobreprecio es de...


8'529*1.16(IVA 16%)=9'89 si se compra la plata en España
8'529*1.07(IVA 7%)=9'13 si se compra la plata en Alemania.

Luego, el sobreprecio es de... 13'25-9'13=4'12 euros... : por la acuñacion.


----------



## NOFEAR (30 Sep 2008)

Donde puedo comprar monedas de plata en España que no sea oro direct??


----------



## merche400 (30 Sep 2008)

NOFEAR dijo:


> Donde puedo comprar monedas de plata en España que no sea oro direct??



en CIODE
en Inversor Privado - Presentacion

ambos creo que están en madrid. No he tratado con ellos, pero por aqui hay gente que les han comprado.


----------



## NOFEAR (30 Sep 2008)

Alguien sabe cuanto me pueden salir los portes desde Alemania si pido que me envien??


----------



## merche400 (11 Oct 2008)

Pese a que la plata se ha dado un buen ostion... si vemos el mercado, vemos que los precios del metal físico está al alza.

El unico sitio que he encontrado plata para aburrir es en ebay.

en ebay.de  claro.

Aqui los articulos ...

180296976642 400 monedas a 5000 euros =12'5 euros la pieza.
190258649269 100 monedas a 1479 =14,79 euros la pieza
280275611832 100 monedas a 1236 euros =12'36 euros la pieza 

buenos... os podría aburrir con mas articulos...pero yo estoy por pillarme algo mas consistente...





461 euros


----------



## panedu (11 Oct 2008)

Hola, 
Alguien sabe cuanto tiempo tarda en enviar anlagegold24.de??

Mi pedido esta en: Diese Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung (algo asi como en tratamiento)


----------



## Domin (12 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Pese a que la plata se ha dado un buen ostion... si vemos el mercado, vemos que los precios del metal físico está al alza.
> 
> El unico sitio que he encontrado plata para aburrir es en ebay.
> 
> ...



Una cosilla Merche tu eso como lo pagas por Pay pal, por que me imagino que las cuentas que den los alemanes seran en bancos que no hay en España.

Otra cosa si ya has comprado alguna vez por ahi has tenido algun problema al ser otro pais, otro idioma..., es que estoy interesado pero todavia no he visto ningun sitio en el que esten a buen precio y sean facil de comprar, osea basicamente que se haga todo en español.


----------



## merche400 (12 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Una cosilla Merche tu eso como lo pagas por Pay pal, por que me imagino que las cuentas que den los alemanes seran en bancos que no hay en España.
> 
> Otra cosa si ya has comprado alguna vez por ahi has tenido algun problema al ser otro pais, otro idioma..., es que estoy interesado pero todavia no he visto ningun sitio en el que esten a buen precio y sean facil de comprar, osea basicamente que se haga todo en español.




La unica compra que hice de mis 60 monedas de plata fue a un banco belga. Me dieron el IBAN y ya está... Vas al banco y te hacen una transferencia....que estamos en la UE (por ahora...)

Con los alemanes, podrías intentar chapurrear el ingles o utilzar algun traductor online como "wordlingo".

Si el ebayer es solvente, no "creo" que tengas pegas.

Por cierto... yo estoy en puja ahora en 100 phils... jejejeje.... Nos vemos.


----------



## tonuel (12 Oct 2008)

Que manera de perder pasta...xD :o


Saludos


----------



## merche400 (12 Oct 2008)

http://www.ps-coins.de


Le he enviado unos emails (el viernes) pero no responden (supongo que no trabajan el viernes por la tarde). No tienen en la web phils, pero tiene una de 10 onzas que me vuelven loco 







132 euros.



o esta....






132,99


Email: pseuro@aol.com
ps-coins 
DorisWagner-Moser 
Carl-Schurz-Str. 2 
66953Pirmasens 
Deutschland 
Telefon: 06331141916 
E-Mail: pseuro@aol.com 
Preise inkl. gesetzl. Mwst. 
Zahlung: per Überweisung im Voraus
Umsatzsteuer-IdentifikationsnummerE 252585554


----------



## tonibar (12 Oct 2008)

alguna web alemana disponible en ingles? que envié a nuestro país, claro.


----------



## Domin (12 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> La unica compra que hice de mis 60 monedas de plata fue a un banco belga. Me dieron el IBAN y ya está... Vas al banco y te hacen una transferencia....que estamos en la UE (por ahora...)
> 
> Con los alemanes, podrías intentar chapurrear el ingles o utilzar algun traductor online como "wordlingo".
> 
> ...




Que es el IBAN, es que yo cuando he comprado algo por Ebay te dan el nº de cuenta de un banco y tu vas a ese banco y le ingresas, por eso decia que si es un banco de Alemania no se podria hacer desde aqui. A ver si me puedes decir si desde cualquier banco español se puede hacer una transferencia a un banco aleman por ejemplo y no te cobran nada por hacerlo.


----------



## Domin (12 Oct 2008)

panedu dijo:


> Hola,
> Alguien sabe cuanto tiempo tarda en enviar anlagegold24.de??
> 
> Mi pedido esta en: Diese Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung (algo asi como en tratamiento)



A ver si nos vas contando como te va con tu pedido y cuanto te a tardado que yo estoy interesado en pedir a esa pagina pero no tengo ni idea de aleman. Tu sabes algo de aleman o lo has echo a base de intuicion y diccionario.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (12 Oct 2008)

¿Pero no es mejor comprar directamente en la casa de la moneda del país en cuestión?


----------



## merche400 (12 Oct 2008)

si buscas en ebay.de la palabra "PHILHARMONIKER" te salen un porron de monedas. Tanto de plata como de oro.

Como nota curiosa.. hay un pack de 1000 monedas de plata a 14.999 euros. 

Otro pack de 400 y varios packs de 100 monedas.


Osease... a lo tonto a lo tonto... ya tenemos casi 2.000 monedillas de plata que se podrían situar entre 12'5 euros a 15 euros la unidad.


----------



## merche400 (12 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Que es el IBAN, es que yo cuando he comprado algo por Ebay te dan el nº de cuenta de un banco y tu vas a ese banco y le ingresas, por eso decia que si es un banco de Alemania no se podria hacer desde aqui. A ver si me puedes decir si desde cualquier banco español se puede hacer una transferencia a un banco aleman por ejemplo y no te cobran nada por hacerlo.



es lo mismo... el IBAN es, practicamente tu cuenta.

Por ejemplo... si tu cuenta de 20 dígitos es xxxx xxxx xx xxxxxxxxxx
El IBAN tuyo sería ES79xxxx xxxx xx xxxxxxxxxx

Es decir... antepones a tu cuentas, el Pais y el digito de control 79.

En resumen... el IBAN es la identificacion de tu cuenta para intercambios internacionales.


----------



## merche400 (21 Oct 2008)

pues yo me pedí ayer 40 piezas más

*******
40 x No. 252526 (EUR 13.55) 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2008 

Währung: eur 
Summe: 542.00 
Versandkosten: 23.00 
Gesamtsumme: 565.00 
*******


No está mal.... 23 euros de portes.

Segun el email... 3 o 4 dias tras la transferencia.

Parece que ya se van normalizando los stocks.


----------



## Domin (21 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> pues yo me pedí ayer 40 piezas más
> 
> *******
> 40 x No. 252526 (EUR 13.55) 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2008
> ...



A ver si cuando te lleguen nos lo dices y asi sabemos como funciona la pagina, aunque yo por ahora estoy listo de pelas y dudo que invierta en plata ahora mismo.


----------



## merche400 (21 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> A ver si cuando te lleguen nos lo dices y asi sabemos como funciona la pagina, aunque yo por ahora estoy listo de pelas y dudo que invierta en plata ahora mismo.



En teoría, iba a pedir 200 , pero como tenian de sobra, he pensado en hacerme con una pocas y probar.Así completaré mis primeras 100 phils y, el mes que viene, dar mas cera al asunto.

Ya os mantendré informados.


----------



## Perchas (21 Oct 2008)

Acabo de comprar aqui 40 a 14,60 € gastos envío y seguro incluidos, para entregar en USA


----------



## turminator (22 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> pues yo me pedí ayer 40 piezas más
> 
> *******
> 40 x No. 252526 (EUR 13.55) 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2008
> ...



En que tienda las has comprado merche?

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## merche400 (23 Oct 2008)

turminator dijo:


> En que tienda las has comprado merche?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano!




en la que posteo en el post inicial
http://www.anlagegold24.de


----------



## merche400 (24 Oct 2008)

Que raro... antes recibía los emails de esta tienda enseguida...pero ahora no me responden a varios emails y ya estoy mosca.

Me consta que hay algun forero que tambien tiene emails sin contestar.

hummmmm.... esto no me mola.


----------



## rosonero (24 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Que raro... antes recibía los emails de esta tienda enseguida...pero ahora no me responden a varios emails y ya estoy mosca.
> 
> Me consta que hay algun forero que tambien tiene emails sin contestar.
> 
> hummmmm.... esto no me mola.



Vaya hombre!!!!! Ahora que quería dar el salto de las monedas de 12 euros del BdE a las filarmónicas, empiezan los problemas :::

Sigue informándonos


----------



## merche400 (24 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya hombre!!!!! Ahora que quería dar el salto de las monedas de 12 euros del BdE a las filarmónicas, empiezan los problemas :::
> 
> Sigue informándonos



Reconozco que existen problemas de encontrar en stock monedas para el envio directo, pero lo que me parece una mala praxis comercial esque me decían que en 3 o 4 días tras la transferencia, serían enviadas las monedas.

Ante mi sorpresa y "ANTES DE ENVIAR UN DURO" le remití unos emails para que confirmaran que mi pedido sería servido porque 3 ó 4 días no me parecía "normal"....


....todavía estoy esperando la respuesta.:


PD: Buena eleccion... las monedas de filarmonicas tienen mas del doble de plata y valen casi igual.


----------



## Akita (24 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> PD: Buena eleccion... las monedas de filarmonicas tienen mas del doble de plata y valen casi igual.



Las filarmónicas ni tienen más del doble de plata ni cuestan casi igual, cuestan un 25% más aproximadamente. Las monedas del BdE son una buena manera de tener euros en casa sin que sean de papel. Si lo que buscas es plata, obviamente es mucha mejor opción la filarmónica, por ejemplo.


----------



## merche400 (25 Oct 2008)

Akita dijo:


> Las filarmónicas ni tienen más del doble de plata ni cuestan casi igual, cuestan un 25% más aproximadamente. Las monedas del BdE son una buena manera de tener euros en casa sin que sean de papel. Si lo que buscas es plata, obviamente es mucha mejor opción la filarmónica, por ejemplo.



Pues a mi me costaron mis 60 monedas a 12 euros la unidad en Belgica


----------



## panedu (25 Oct 2008)

Yo acabo de recibir un pedido(filarmonicas) de la página Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de, con fecha del 13/10/2008 y lo he recibido el viernes 24/10/2008.

Pongo las fechas para que os hagáis una idea de lo que tarda.


----------



## rosonero (25 Oct 2008)

panedu dijo:


> Yo acabo de recibir un pedido(filarmonicas) de la página Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de, con fecha del 13/10/2008 y lo he recibido el viernes 24/10/2008.
> 
> Pongo las fechas para que os hagáis una idea de lo que tarda.



Gracias por la información.
Si no es mucho pedir, estoy probando de hacer el pedido y y uno de los campos es el *UST-ID* que google traduce como _número de identificación IVA_, ¿no sé si refiere a informar sobre el % de IVA en Espanya o al número del DNI para efectos fiscales? o nada de lo anterior :o


----------



## tonibar (25 Oct 2008)

No entiendo por que la web no es multi idioma, nadie se anima a hacer un manual ? jeje

No veis más seguro comprar monedas de oro en lugar de plata ?


----------



## panedu (25 Oct 2008)

Yo no tengo ni idea de Aleman y pude hacer el pedido sin problema 

Rellene la opcion C (para pedir sin hacerme miembro)

Email
Genero: En mi caso masculion Herr
Vorname: Apellido
Name: Nombre
Straße / * Hausnummer: calle y el número
PLZ: Codigo postal
Ort: Ciudad
Land: Spanien
*Yo rellene el número de teléfono y la fecha de nacimiento, pero no es necesario.

Pinchas ok y te mandaran un email(un dia) donde te indica donde realizar la transferencia:

Kontoinhaber: GfM - Gesellschaft für Münzeditionen
Konto: *********
BLZ: ************
Bank: Deutsche Bank 24 Gifhorn
BIC: DEUTDEDB270
IBAN: *******

Y esperar con paciencia a que llegue el pedido.

Espero que os sirva de ayuda.


----------



## rosonero (25 Oct 2008)

Si llega MadMax las monedas de plata ofrecen mejor intercambiabilidad (me acabo de inventar la palabra  ) por su menor valor., si bien es cierto que es un escenario que difícilmente llegará, más bien parece que pasaremos una recesión a la japonesa.
En cuanto a las monedas de oro de una onza, en si es la misma o mejor inversión que 50 o 60 monedas de plata por el mismo precio. Supongo que si solo quieres invertir de 1000 a 3000 euros psicológicamente, nos puede la cantidad, ya que eso de convertir 3.000 eurazos y que te den 4 moneditas de oro debe ser durillo, vaya! que hay que estar muy seguro de lo que uno hace.


----------



## rosonero (25 Oct 2008)

panedu dijo:


> Yo no tengo ni idea de Aleman y pude hacer el pedido sin problema
> 
> Rellene la opcion C (para pedir sin hacerme miembro)
> 
> ...



Gracias, ya está enviado el pedido, en unos días dicen que me enviarán por mail donde hacer la transferencia. A ver que tal.

Pd. Por cierto, eres el Panedu del blog PaNeDu.tk ? Suelo seguirlo, buen trabajo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 Oct 2008)

tonibar dijo:


> No veis más seguro comprar monedas de oro en lugar de plata ?



En una primera fase -y era previsible- la plata ha bajado más que el oro. En la fase siguiente, espero que sea al revés: que el ratio oro/plata descienda...y que ambos suban mucho.

Todavía pueden bajar algo más, especialmente el oro.

Se debería tener en cuenta que según muchos expertos hay más cantidad de oro alingotado que de plata en este momento. Muy poco del oro producido se consume (sino que se atesora), en cambio casi toda la plata la consume la industria y análogos, y poca cantidad se convierte en monedas o lingotes.


----------



## rosonero (27 Oct 2008)

Transferencia hecha hoy mismo a Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de, 60 filarmónicas por 800 euros en total. Espero no haberme equivocado en nada aunque con el traductor de google y las transferencias U.E. gratuitas de ING todo es bastante fácil.

Una cosita para los que habéis comprado antes, ¿te llegan por correo normal, alguna compañía de transportes tipo SEUR, MRW ...?

Pd. Hace ya una semana que compré/pagué una cámara fotográfica en una tienda española de internet y todavía no han logrado darme el número correcto de pedido para hacer el seguimiento del envío. Todavía me llegarán antes las monedas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Oct 2008)

sabeis si va con seguro???


----------



## merche400 (29 Oct 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> sabeis si va con seguro???




Lo que sé seguro esque su servicio me ha defraudado mucho.

No me han respondido a mis exigencias de informarme de si las monedas de mi pedido estaban en stock. Obviamente, no iba a enviar la pasta sin saber si me las iban a enviar o no.

Así pues... paso de este sitio.


----------



## turminator (30 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Lo que sé seguro esque su servicio me ha defraudado mucho.
> 
> No me han respondido a mis exigencias de informarme de si las monedas de mi pedido estaban en stock. Obviamente, no iba a enviar la pasta sin saber si me las iban a enviar o no.
> 
> Así pues... paso de este sitio.



Buenas Merche400!

Pensaba que habías adquirido unas onzas de plata. Que es exactamente lo que ha sucedido?


----------



## luismarple (30 Oct 2008)

Por que estais todos tan emocionados con la plata ahora?? hace seis meses no había este interés!! que es lo que ha hecho que derrepente medio foro quiera monedas de plata??? me estoy perdiendo algo???


----------



## merche400 (30 Oct 2008)

turminator dijo:


> Buenas Merche400!
> 
> Pensaba que habías adquirido unas onzas de plata. Que es exactamente lo que ha sucedido?




Pues nada...
..me voy a la pagina y hago mi pedido. En principio habia puesto 200 monedas..pero... recapacito y pongo 40, con el fin de probar que tal va el servicio y así completar mis primeras 100 monedas; 60 que tengo + 40 del pedido.

Vale...


Recibo un email al día siguiente con la cuenta bancaria para hacer la transferencia y me indican que tras 3 o 4 días tras la recepcion de la transferencia, mi pedido será "procesado" para enviar.

hummmmm....


Viendo que habia escasez de monedas por el foro y mosqueandome un poco de la rapidez en el envio, les remito un nuevo email indicando si tienen stock con el fin de enviarme las monedas tras esos 3 o 4 días.


No me responden....


Vuelvo a envarles varios emails mas....

...me siguen sin responder.



De pronto, recibo un email (con mayusculas. Es decir... de malos modales) que me indican que el día 31 es el ultimo día para hacer la transferencia. No me indican nada del stock.



Les volví a remitir mis cuestiones sobre el stock presente y...
....ya no he recibido nada.


Por ello, paso de ellos y, a ser posible, compraré plata por otros medios que ya conozco.


----------



## Natalia_ (30 Oct 2008)

*S O S*



merche400 dijo:


> http://www.ps-coins.de



Muchas gracias Merche por los enlaces que estás dando. En este concretamente, me acabo de registrar y de simular un pedido para ver como iba (sin darle a la tecla final de enviar claro). Si tu, u otros, les habéis hecho un pedido, o sabéis cómo a ver si me podéis ilustrar un poquito porfaaaa. 

Porque resulta que en la otra web alemana, por lo que me dijo Rosonero tras enviarles el pedido, al día siguiente envían un correo indicando el nº de cuenta con el IBAN y el BIC. Pero, sin embargo, en esta web, al final del simulacro de compra que hice ( sin llegar a hacer el pedido), me dan esto datos para hacer el ingreso:

*Bankverbindung: Konto 5001599; BLZ: 542 500 10 Sparkasse Südwestpfalz Kontoinhaber: Doris Wagner-Moser

Email: pseuro@aol.com
ps-coins 
DorisWagner-Moser 
Carl-Schurz-Str. 2 
66953Pirmasens 
Deutschland 
Telefon: 06331141916 
E-Mail: pseuro@aol.com 

Preise inkl. gesetzl. Mwst. 
Zahlung: per Überweisung im Voraus

Umsatzsteuer-IdentifikationsnummerE 252585554*

Pues bien, a continuación hice otro simulacro de pago en mi cuenta corriente online, para saber si este banco aleman estaba suscrito al acuerdo interbancario SEPA (si está suscrito mi banco no me cobraría comisiones por la transferencia, y si no lo está me cobraría 31 euros). Y el resultado es que con esos datos de la cuenta que me han dado en esa web me resulta imposible hacer transferencia alguna, porque no sé corresponden con el IBAN ni con el BIC respectivamente como había creído al principio.

Resumiendo mi pregunta, en esta web ¿ los datos bancarios buenos los dan una vez que finalices el pedido y en un simulacro sólo dan esos? ¿o esos son los buenos, y si son los buenos, me podéis decir de donde diantres saco de ahí el IBAN y el BIC???

A ver si no he liado el planteamiento, y alguien que haya hecho pedido con ellos, o simplemente viendo esos datos, me echa una manito. Gracias. Frau Natalia.:o


----------



## Domin (30 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Por que estais todos tan emocionados con la plata ahora?? hace seis meses no había este interés!! que es lo que ha hecho que derrepente medio foro quiera monedas de plata??? me estoy perdiendo algo???



Pues lo que ha pasado es lo de siempre que la gente teme el Madmax y prefiere un seguro por si alguna vez ahi que hacer intercambios que no sean en papelitos como los de ahora, y lo de que la gente este así con la plata pues me imagino que sera por la misma razón por la que compre yo, somos pobres y para lo que vamos a invertir en esto pos mejor que sea en plata ya que en oro sería apenas unas onzas de nada, así ademas si alguna vez tuviesemos que intercambiarlas pues sería mas facil ya que tienen menos valor.


----------



## Natalia_ (30 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Por que estais todos tan emocionados con la plata ahora?? hace seis meses no había este interés!! que es lo que ha hecho que derrepente medio foro quiera monedas de plata??? me estoy perdiendo algo???



No has oído hablar de la llamada "Fiebre de la plata"???, ten cuidado pq está atacando con virulencia y es altamente contagiosa


----------



## rosonero (30 Oct 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Por que estais todos tan emocionados con la plata ahora?? hace seis meses no había este interés!! que es lo que ha hecho que derrepente medio foro quiera monedas de plata??? me estoy perdiendo algo???



Es que visto el éxito del hilo del pelotazo en la bolsa  pues mejor ir buscando otras cosas. 
Yo he hecho el pedido de filarmónicas en Anlagegold24.com sin más preguntas, un forero contó su experiencia hace poco con ellos y todo fue correcto, unos 15 días desde la transferencia hasta que le llegó el envío. Cruzaré los dedos y ya os contaré.


----------



## elnuevo (31 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues nada...
> ..me voy a la pagina y hago mi pedido. En principio habia puesto 200 monedas..pero... recapacito y pongo 40, con el fin de probar que tal va el servicio y así completar mis primeras 100 monedas; 60 que tengo + 40 del pedido.
> 
> Vale...
> ...



OJO. En esa página web cuando haces un pedido te comprometes a no echarte atrás. Una vez que se me retrasó un pago (les di mal el IBAN al banco) me enviaron un recordatorio que decía:
Wir müssen Sie darauf hinweisen, daß es sich hier um einen verbindlichen Kauf gemäß §312d Absatz 4 Nr. 6 BGB handelt und dementsprechend kein Rücktritts- oder Rückgaberecht besteht.
Vamos, que por la ley nosecual, párrafo nosecuantos no tienes derecho a echarte atrás, es una compra vinculante.
Creo que te llegará en una semana.
De hecho cuando confirmas el pedido te ponen algo así:

Gemäß § 312d Absatz 4 Nr. 6 BGB besteht kein Widerrufsrecht, da der Fernabsatzvertrag die Lieferung von Waren zum Gegenstand hat, deren Preis auf dem Finanzmarkt Schwankungen unterliegt, auf die das Unternehmen keinen Einfluss hat und die innerhalb der Widerrufsfrist auftreten können. 

No tengo ni idea de leyes y no sé que puede pasar si no pagas.


----------



## Domin (31 Oct 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> OJO. En esa página web cuando haces un pedido te comprometes a no echarte atrás. Una vez que se me retrasó un pago (les di mal el IBAN al banco) me enviaron un recordatorio que decía:
> Wir müssen Sie darauf hinweisen, daß es sich hier um einen verbindlichen Kauf gemäß §312d Absatz 4 Nr. 6 BGB handelt und dementsprechend kein Rücktritts- oder Rückgaberecht besteht.
> Vamos, que por la ley nosecual, párrafo nosecuantos no tienes derecho a echarte atrás, es una compra vinculante.
> Creo que te llegará en una semana.
> ...



Hombre yo no se lo que pasa en concreto con esa página web, lo que si se es lo que me ponian otras páginas de compras por internet, y creo recordar que era que si no pagabas en el plazo de tiempo que ellos te decian no se ahora cuanto, me imagino que 7, 10 dias pues se anulaba el pedido y si querias pedirlo otra vez tenias que volver a realizarlo.


----------



## elnuevo (31 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Hombre yo no se lo que pasa en concreto con esa página web, lo que si se es lo que me ponian otras páginas de compras por internet, y creo recordar que era que si no pagabas en el plazo de tiempo que ellos te decian no se ahora cuanto, me imagino que 7, 10 dias pues se anulaba el pedido y si querias pedirlo otra vez tenias que volver a realizarlo.





No sé, pero quizás te estés comprometiendo a pagar. Es oro, su precio fluctúa. Habrá mucha gente que haga un pedido y si el precio en dos o tres días baja lo anule y haga otro igual pero más barato. Y quizás sea posible para el vendedor blindarse con esa clausula en el contrato. Pero no tengo ni idea. A ver si algún forero que conozca mejor las leyes nos puede ilustrar. 
Literalmente esa ley que ponen dice "No es posible retractarse de la compra"


----------



## merche400 (31 Oct 2008)

Supongo que será cuando pagas y te hechas atrás.

Pero si no pagas porque no te han respondido a tus exigencias mas basicas, a lo sumo, cancelan el pedido.


----------



## Natalia_ (31 Oct 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> OJO. En esa página web cuando haces un pedido te comprometes a no echarte atrás. Una vez que se me retrasó un pago (les di mal el IBAN al banco) me enviaron un recordatorio que decía:
> Wir müssen Sie darauf hinweisen, daß es sich hier um einen verbindlichen Kauf gemäß §312d Absatz 4 Nr. 6 BGB handelt und dementsprechend kein Rücktritts- oder Rückgaberecht besteht.
> Vamos, que por la ley nosecual, párrafo nosecuantos no tienes derecho a echarte atrás, es una compra vinculante.
> Creo que te llegará en una semana.
> ...



¿A qué web te refieres, y en la que tu ya has comprado, en Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de o en esta otra http://www.ps-coins.de ?

Porque como dije ayer (y nadie respondió), necesito alguien que ya haya comprado en http://www.ps-coins.de . Porque yo he hecho una compra esta tarde, y en el correo que me enviaron no me han dado ni el IBAN ni el BIC del banco en el que hacer el ingreso, y eso que se lo pedí en un correo. Sólo me diero los mismo que en el simulacro de ayer:

*Kontonummer: 5001599
Bankleitzahl: 54250010
IBAN: 
BIC: 
Bankname: Sparkasse Südwestpfalz
Kontoinhaber: Wagner-Moser,Doris*

Y para hacer la transferencia desde España se necesita el IBAN y el BIC. Y además concretamente en mi banco, me piden, además del nombre del titular de la cuenta, su dirección completa y también la población del banco, supongo que para mayor seguridad (o para marear más).

A ver si tu has comprado ahí, Merche u otra persona, y me decís de qué forma os dieron esos datos. En la otra web si que los envían al hacer el pedido, pero en esta... uff, lo ponen complicado.

En cuanto a lo de comprometerse a no echarse atrás, eso lo dicen al confirmar los pedidos en cualquiera de las dos webs esas. Pero vamos que no creo que vaya a mayores.


----------



## janSolo (31 Oct 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Porque como dije ayer (y nadie respondió), necesito alguien que ya haya comprado en http://www.ps-coins.de . Porque yo he hecho una compra esta tarde, y en el correo que me enviaron no me han dado ni el IBAN ni el BIC del banco en el que hacer el ingreso, y eso que se lo pedí en un correo. Sólo me diero los mismo que en el simulacro de ayer:
> 
> *Kontonummer: 5001599
> Bankleitzahl: 54250010
> ...



Lo de la direccion completa, e incluso la direccion del banco, son datos inncecesarios. Con el IBAN y el BIC ya no hace falta eso.

Sin embargo, si no los tienes, con el nombre del banco y la direccion, tu banco puede averiguar el resto. 

Y entonces te cobran una pasta por la gestion, claro.

Desde ING con dar el nombre del titular de la cuenta, el IBAN y el BIC es suficiente.

Por lo que he visto en esta pagina, esos datos son:

BIC: MALADE51SWP
IBAN: IBAN DE57 5425 0010 0005 0015 99

Y el titular de la cuenta, como ya sabiamos, es Doris Wagner-Moser.


Si vamos a otra pagina, la de SWIFT, e introducimos el codigo MALADE51SWP, nos dice que es el banco SPARKASSE SUEDWESTPFALZ PIRMASENS-ZWEIBRUECKEN, en la localidad de PIRMASENS, lo cual coincide con la informacion que proporciona ps-coins.

El IBAN se forma con dos letras del pais, dos numeros de control y los 20 digitos del numero de cuenta. El codigo que he escrito mas arriba lo genero la pagina que puse antes, introduciendo el Kontonummer.

Espero que te sea de ayuda. Si alguien ve algo erroneo en los datos que he deducido, que lo comente.

Saludos


----------



## merche400 (1 Nov 2008)

A ser posible... yo no recomendaria pagar por adelantado.

Si... ya se que muchos habeis comprado y todo ok... pero a mi me tocó la china y me ha cortado el rollo eso de hacer transferencia por adelantado y no saber a ciencia cierta cuando te enviarán el pedido.

Prefiero irme a Madrid , porque aqui en Valencia ya sabeis que tienda inombrable hay, y comprar un poco mas caro para evitar hacer el viaje a Belgica o alemania directamente


----------



## Natalia_ (1 Nov 2008)

janSolo dijo:


> Lo de la direccion completa, e incluso la direccion del banco, son datos inncecesarios. Con el IBAN y el BIC ya no hace falta eso.
> 
> Sin embargo, si no los tienes, con el nombre del banco y la direccion, tu banco puede averiguar el resto.
> 
> ...



Pues será innecesario en ING, que además ya me lo dijo Rosonero. Pero en Oficinadirecta (no así en las transferencias nacionales) ya te he comentado que piden obligatoriamente ( si no lo cubres no se puede realizar la transferencia):
*IBAN
Nombre del titular
Dirección 
Población
País*
Finalmente indicas el *BIC *y lo verifica dándote el nombre del banco y su dirección. Y diré, como anécdota, que en la transferencia que hice en el pedido de la otra web (donde ahí sí me proporcionaron todos los datos necesarios) Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de Oficinadirecta, en el BIC, me puso automaticamente una ciudad supuestamente errrónea, y -al darme la opción- la corregí yo poniendo la dirección correcta del banco (Gifhorn que es la que me dieron al hacer el pedido). Finalmente comprueban que ese banco está suscrito al sistema SEPA y, si es así, la transferencia sale gratuíta (con nómina domiciliada), por el contrario, si el banco alemán no estuviese suscrito al SEPA, en Oficinadirecta serían 31 euracos.

En definitiva, que para hacer una transferencia internacional con Oficinadirecta tienes que saber TODOS esos datos que mencioné (además del IBAN y el BIC), pero a cambio, personalmente me parece más seguro frente a la posibilidad de error. 




janSolo dijo:


> Por lo que he visto en esta pagina, esos datos son:
> 
> BIC: MALADE51SWP
> IBAN: IBAN DE57 5425 0010 0005 0015 99
> ...



Respecto, a esta tienda, objeto de mis devaneos y preguntas http://www.ps-coins.de Te preguntaba si habías hecho alguna compra con ellos (*¿?*). Porque desde luego, lo que no me parece de recibo es que los compradores tengamos que buscarnos la vida para obtener unos datos tan básicos como su IBAN y BIC. De hecho llegué a pensar que si no me los proporcionó, ni cuando confirmé el pedido ni tampoco cuando se los pedí, es porque no venden fuera de Alemania. Pero entonces no tendría sentido que tuviese que indicar el país y que me recargue 7 euros más por envío al extranjero (Zuschlag Auslandsversand).

En cuanto a esa web del banco con que trabajan, ya la había encontrado cuando googleé "Sparkasse Südwestpfalz" y ví que en la cabecera ya proporciona directamente su BIC, lo que no había llegado a encontrar es esa sección donde obetener el IBAN de sus clientes. Pero vamos, que me da igual, no es serio que tengamos que peregrinar buscando unos datos tan básicos para hacerles un pedido. A mi si no me constestan el correo en que se los pido y les remarco, además, que el pedido es para España, le va a hacer el ingreso su tía Rita. Por eso te preguntaba a ti, y a otros, si les habiáis hecho algún pedido.

Por lo que me has dicho, tengo que deducir que no has hecho ninguno en esta web, correcto?? De todas maneras, gracias por tomarte la molestia de buscar esos datos en su banco.

Un saludo.


----------



## janSolo (1 Nov 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Por lo que me has dicho, tengo que deducir que no has hecho ninguno en esta web, correcto?? De todas maneras, gracias por tomarte la molestia de buscar esos datos en su banco.
> Un saludo.



No, no les he comprado nada a ellos. Simplemente tenia 10 minutos libres y queria aportarlos al foro buscando informacion.

Desde luego, es increible que se pueda ser tan racano a la hora de dar los datos para RECIBIR dinero...

Saludos


----------



## Natalia_ (1 Nov 2008)

janSolo dijo:


> No, no les he comprado nada a ellos. Simplemente tenia 10 minutos libres y queria aportarlos al foro buscando informacion.
> 
> Desde luego, es increible que se pueda ser tan racano a la hora de dar los datos para RECIBIR dinero...
> 
> Saludos



ok, gracias por el detalle. Un saludo.


----------



## rosonero (1 Nov 2008)

En cuestión de 10 días me ha de llegar el pedido de Anlagegold24, si no tenéis mucha prisa, esperar y os digo que tal ha ido. En cuanto a los problemas de Merche400 espero que tan solo sea porque ahora deben ir un poco de culo con tanto pedido y por último recordar que un forero ya explicó un pedido en esta web, de hace pocas semanas, con resultado satisfactorio.

En cuanto a lo de pc-coins que te hayas de andar buscando la vida para hacerles la transferencia tiene guasa la cosa aunque no menos guasa tienen los tiquis miquis de Oficinadirecta. La cuestión es poner las cosas difíciles para hacer cualquier gestión que se salga de la habitual :


----------



## rosonero (4 Nov 2008)

Recupero este hilo para la compra de monedas de plata para ir describiendo el proceso en Anlagegold24.de

25/10 Envío el pedido
27/10 Responden por mail facilitando los datos para la transferencia y ese mismo día por la tarde les hago la transferencia
03/10 Responden por mail que la transferencia se ha hecho efectiva y que envían el pedido. En este mail ofrecen un enlace donde bajarte en formato pdf la factura de la compra. 

La única pega es que no facilita una estimación del tiempo que tardará en llegar el envío ni tampoco que empresa lo lleva a cabo.


----------



## elias2 (6 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Recupero este hilo para la compra de monedas de plata para ir describiendo el proceso en Anlagegold24.de
> 
> 25/10 Envío el pedido
> 27/10 Responden por mail facilitando los datos para la transferencia y ese mismo día por la tarde les hago la transferencia
> ...



¿cuanto cobran por gastos de envio, cambia la cotizacion respecto al precio que marca en la web el dia de compra?


----------



## rosonero (7 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> ¿cuanto cobran por gastos de envio, cambia la cotizacion respecto al precio que marca en la web el dia de compra?



23 euros de gastos de envió y suelen tener precios muy estables, las filarmónicas que pedí el 25/10 a 12.95 € hasta ayer o antes de ayer seguían al mismo precio, hoy 12.80 € :

Pd. A ver si me llegan ya este viernes o a principios de la semana que viene que se hace muy larga la espera


----------



## rosonero (7 Nov 2008)

Pro fin !!! se acabó!!! ya tengo mis filarmónicas de Anlagegold24.de :

Si antes lo digo, antes llegan. Hace un rato me las ha traído correos, le he hecho unas fotos al paquete y contenido y os vuelvo a pegar el "timing" de la operación. En resumen, tal como explico otro forero, 2 semanas clavadas.

25/10 Envío el pedido
27/10 Responden por mail facilitando los datos para la transferencia y ese mismo día por la tarde les hago la transferencia
03/10 Responden por mail que la transferencia se ha hecho efectiva y que envían el pedido. En este mail ofrecen un enlace donde bajarte en formato pdf la factura de la compra.
07/11 Llega el pedido a través de correos en paquete postal.


----------



## Deudor (7 Nov 2008)

¿Sabeis por que es más barata la plata en estas filarmónicas que en los lingotes?
el precio por gramo actual es de 0,41 €/gr y el lingote vale a 0,435 €/gr.
No tiene sentido.
La moneda es mejor, está acuñada, es una cantidad que se puede intercambiar....
Personalmente estoy esperando a mediados de diciembre, ante una posible bajada de precios de la plata.
Aunque tampoco va a ser represntativo, pues me pillaría 60 o 100 monedas, y me ahorraría 20 euros, que tampoco es tanto.
Esto no es una inversión, es ... yo que sé.


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pro fin !!! se acabó!!! ya tengo mis filarmónicas de Anlagegold24.de :
> 
> Si antes lo digo, antes llegan. Hace un rato me las ha traído correos, le he hecho unas fotos al paquete y contenido y os vuelvo a pegar el "timing" de la operación. En resumen, tal como explico otro forero, 2 semanas clavadas.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias,esta de puta madre ,lo subo porque deudor,lo a pisado y se iba a perder


----------



## Natalia_ (8 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pro fin !!! se acabó!!! ya tengo mis filarmónicas de Anlagegold24.de :
> 
> Si antes lo digo, antes llegan. Hace un rato me las ha traído correos, le he hecho unas fotos al paquete y contenido y os vuelvo a pegar el "timing" de la operación. En resumen, tal como explico otro forero, 2 semanas clavadas.
> 
> ...



Que bien Rosonero ¡¡¡, yo aún sigo esperando a recbir el pedido alemán. Cuando recibí un correo ayer, y pasé el traductor on line (esos que al traducir pueden distorsionar completemente el sentido de una frase), casi me da algo porque llegué a dudar si me decían que habían recibido ya el dinero e iban hacer el envío, o si me estaban diciendo que no me harían el envío hasta recibir el dinero en su cuenta¡¡¡¡ En esos momentos de duda me arrepentí bastante de haber hecho el pedio y soltarles la pasta jajaja, y hasta me acordé de lo que dijo Merche. Pero saber que tu ya lo has recibido me da más confianza, pero hasta que yo no lo reciba, tengo un pelín de ... ¿ansiedad?:o. De la otra tienda alemana que no me respondió lo del IBAN y Bic, ya pasé completamente, faltaría más.

Pos eso, que cuando lo reciba el mío, ya lo diré tb.


----------



## Natalia_ (8 Nov 2008)

Bueno, antes tuve que interrumpir el mensaje. Y como esto se trata de compartir información y enlaces de sitios, os cuento:

Tengo una amiga que le ha dado la vena y está comprando bastante (además que siempre la he gustado la numismática), yo le había comentado lo de comprar directamente a estas tiendas alemanas pero no quiso saber nada por la inseguridad que le producía un envío de larga distancia y no poder ni hablar con ellos por teléfono si algo no iba bien. Pues bien, me comentó que finalmente, después de mucho mirar y remirar, encontró un vendedor en España que hace precios muy buenos si le compras lotes. Después de hablar bastante con él por fijo y móvil, le inspiró confianza y le hizo un pedido algo gordito, pues bien al día siguiente de hacerle el ingreso en cuenta, me dijo que ya tenía todo en casa. 

Yo de momento creo que ya voy servida con las latas de atún y con lo que estoy esperando impacientemente de la tienda alemana, pero si os interesa Os dejo un enlace con lotes que está sacando en ebay, aunque ella le conoció directamente por teléfono por una tienda fuera de ebay, que es cara y no muestra directamente estas ofertas que hace de lotes.



Que paséis un buen finde, plateros.


----------



## merche400 (8 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


>




Daría lo que fuese por poder comprar/pagar con este tipo de monedas de forma habitual y dejar los billetes como algo del pasado cuyo unico uso útil es enrollar el chopped pavo.


Cuando miras una moneda de estas, casi puedes ver el sudor de la gente que se ha jugado la vida extrayendola.

Si miras un billete de papel, solo ves como se te rien en tus mismas narices.


----------



## rosonero (8 Nov 2008)

Pues os voy a contar mi segunda intentona de compra, en este caso fracasada.

Visité la página http://www.ps-coins.de que posteó Natalia haciendo referencia a las monedas de plata emitidas por Andorra este mismo año, el precio era muy bueno 12 euros la onza, pero al ver los problemas para conseguir IBAN y BIC también descarté comprar en esa web si no había más referencias.

Total, que pensé que lo más fácil sería ir a Andorra (vivo en la costa brava gerundense hay unas 3-4 horas) y hacer una buena compra. Empiezo a googlear a ver si las encuentro a la venta sin éxito, pregunto en un foro andorrano pero allí solo les interesa si nieva o no nieva :, envió un mail a turismo de andorra en Barcelona, no contestan, llamó a turismo de Andorra, no tienen ni flowers, llamó a la central de un banco andorrano y me dicen que ellos no se dedican a eso.
Como me habían dado el número de las dos filatelias más importantes de Andorra llamo y ......... tachan tachan ninguna de las dos conoce la existencia de la moneda de plata de 2008 emitida por Andorra : . Uno de ellos incluso me pide que le envié la fotografía de las monedas o algún enlace.
Le envió las fotos y me vuelve a llamar al cabo de un rato explicándome que la fabricación y también la distribución es desde el extranjero y que la semana que viene sabrá si le pueden enviar y a que precio.

Vaya, que estos alemanes son los reyes del mambo. Aquí dejo las moneditas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Vaya, que estos alemanes son los reyes del mambo. Aquí dejo las moneditas.



Coñeeee....con las vacas y todo !! Seguro que no es coña ????


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Nov 2008)

cuento una "intentona" mia,para un sobrino que va a nacer en breve ,le he comprado esto en ciode




,llame al tio de ciode,me dijo que lo ingresase en el banco, le mande escaneada la transferencia,y a los dos dias,me llego a casa,no a costado mucho,250 euros,con iva envio y seguro.
aunque lo joda,lo voy a grabar con su nombre(en una joyeria),y pondre quien se lo regalo y la fecha,espero que no pierda valor como el dinero,y cuando tenga 18 años o mas, tenga un valor similar al de hoy.
como regales pasta,a los papas les viene bien,pero para plasma o vete tu a saber,asi se que le llegara al delfin


----------



## rosonero (8 Nov 2008)

La verdad es que la cara del águila es muy espectacular y contrasta con las vaquitas y el gorro pontificio ese 

En cuanto al vendedor de Ebay al que se refiere Natalia yo también lo tenía "fichado" en favoritos , no tiene malos precios y ya que es de Barcelona intentaría entrega en mano y de paso me doy un garbeo por la capital  

Me lo pensaré.


----------



## rosonero (8 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> cuento una "intentona" mia,para un sobrino que va a nacer en breve ,le he comprado esto en ciode
> 
> ,llame al tio de ciode,me dijo que lo ingresase en el banco, le mande escaneada la transferencia,y a los dos dias,me llego a casa,no a costado mucho,250 euros,con iva envio y seguro.
> aunque lo joda,lo voy a grabar con su nombre(en una joyeria),y pondre quien se lo regalo y la fecha,espero que no pierda valor como el dinero,y cuando tenga 18 años o mas, tenga un valor similar al de hoy.
> como regales pasta,a los papas les viene bien,pero para plasma o vete tu a saber,asi se que le llegara al delfin



Está bien saber que CIODE, aunque algo más carillo, funciona bien.
En cuanto a utilizar la plata como regalo de futuro para sobrinos está bien pensado; lo bueno es la cara de los padres, (hermano/a) cuando lo ven . Yo también regalé unas monedas del BdE a mi sobrina, a parte de la poco utilidad para lo padres se les nota que piensan que estás hecho un madmaxista (aunque no con esta palabra) de tomo y lomo


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Está bien saber que CIODE, aunque algo más carillo, funciona bien.
> En cuanto a utilizar la plata como regalo de futuro para sobrinos está bien pensado; lo bueno es la cara de los padres, (hermano/a) cuando lo ven . Yo también regalé unas monedas del BdE a mi sobrina, a parte de la poco utilidad para lo padres se les nota que piensan que estás hecho un madmaxista (aunque no con esta palabra) de tomo y lomo



lo del precio caro,es que el medio kilo sale por 215 euros,pero entre envio,seguro e iva,no veas como sube el mamon,pero bueno, es precioso


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Nov 2008)

*Plata Andorrana*



> rosonero dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pues os voy a contar mi segunda intentona de compra, en este caso fracasada.
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> > Si te interesan en Inversiones Vivanco las ofrecian pero no a tan buen precio. si te suscribes al boletin los fines de semana suelen sacar ofertas algunas interesantes y su servicio es bueno y rapido (les compre 3 krugerrands, el lunes hice ingreso y el martes los tenia en casa con seguimiento del envio por e-mail ).
> > PD:Por cierto segui con interes como iba tu pedido a los alemanes por que han tenido un timing casi identico
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mochuelo dijo:
> 
> 
> > ¿Y cuanto pagaste por tus Krugers? (si se puede saber).
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> 712 euros unidad, todo incluido.



Está bien para ser el precio de hace una semana. ¿Le tuviste que comprar 150 monedas de plata? Es que tenía esa oferta pero no compensaba por lo que perdías en la plata.

El precio que tiene de la plata es de 15,60€ la onza de filarmónica en tubos de 20.

Yo ofrezco monedas de plata calidad MS (Mint State) de una onza en estuche individual de madera, con certificado de la casa de la moneda, por 15€/moneda, vendido por lotes de 10. No conozco nada más interesante en el mercado.




15€ la moneda de plata de una onza en estuche individual de madera. Ideal para regalos de Navidad.


----------



## luismarple (11 Nov 2008)

estuche individual??? de madera?? joder! va a salir mas caro el estuche que la moneda!!! y sin estuche en tubos de 20 a como las tienes?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> estuche individual??? de madera?? joder! va a salir mas caro el estuche que la moneda!!! y sin estuche en tubos de 20 a como las tienes?



Si quieres tiro el estuche de madera y te los meto en un tubo de 20 que cuesta 5 céntimos por el mismo precio. 

De momento no vendo de otro tipo. Me parece tan abismal la diferencia que no vale la pena. ¿Realmente por 2 € te ahorrarías el estuche?


----------



## Germain (11 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pues os voy a contar mi segunda intentona de compra, en este caso fracasada.
> 
> Visité la página http://www.ps-coins.de que posteó Natalia haciendo referencia a las monedas de plata emitidas por Andorra este mismo año, el precio era muy bueno 12 euros la onza, pero al ver los problemas para conseguir IBAN y BIC también descarté comprar en esa web si no había más referencias.
> 
> ...




Pues menudo chafón, porque en este puente voy a ir p'allá y tenía intención de traerme algunos diners.


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Está bien para ser el precio de hace una semana. ¿Le tuviste que comprar 150 monedas de plata? Es que tenía esa oferta pero no compensaba por lo que perdías en la plata.
> 
> El precio que tiene de la plata es de 15,60€ la onza de filarmónica en tubos de 20.



No, solo le compre los kugrerrands, plata me salia algo cara. Creo en España es dificil superar a los alemanes de un 7% al 16% en IVA de monedas es un margen jugoso.
Respecto a la plata, no gracias estoy servido acabo de comprar 1oo filarmonicas a 12,75 y 20 Silver Eagle (estas para regalo) a 14,95
Pero sigo atento por si surge algo interesante.
Saludos


----------



## rosonero (11 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> Pues menudo chafón, porque en este puente voy a ir p'allá y tenía intención de traerme algunos diners.



No sé a que puente te refieres, pero te dejo enlace a las dos filatelias por si quieres pasar a ver si las han pedido y les han llegado:

Filatelia Andorrana, sellos, monedas, antiguedades... 

Filatelia Forma, coleccionismo y numismatica.


----------



## Germain (11 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> No sé a que puente te refieres, pero te dejo enlace a las dos filatelias por si quieres pasar a ver si las han pedido y les han llegado:
> 
> Filatelia Andorrana, sellos, monedas, antiguedades...
> 
> Filatelia Forma, coleccionismo y numismatica.



En el minipuente de la Inmaculada. Muchas gracias por los enlaces, preguntaré a estos señores a ver qué me dicen.


----------



## Deudor (12 Nov 2008)

¿Hasta cuanto y hasta cuando bajará la plata?
Apuesto por que las phil de anlagegold a 11 € en enero, y a partir de ahí cuesta arriba.
¿Que creeis?


----------



## Mochuelo (12 Nov 2008)

*interesante articulo....*

Para que Deudor lea un rato y medite un poco..



> More Signs Of A Silver Shortage
> 
> By: Theodore Butler and Israel Friedman
> 
> ...


----------



## Deudor (12 Nov 2008)

Voy corriendo a Alemania.


----------



## merche400 (12 Nov 2008)

Hay algo que no me cuadra... si se estan cerrando minas y cada vez hay menos plata física que comprar, deberiamos meditar un poco por la polemica que existe en MEXICO al querer implementar una moneda de plata en vez del peso mexicano (vamos...clon del dolar). Los productores y explotadores de minas, decían que *sí hay plata para abastecer de monedas a toda la ciudadanía*. Por ello... se me quedó presente esa frase... que en MEXICO existe plata para aburrir.

No sé... demasiados intereses que dicen del negro al blanco me tienen desconcertado.


----------



## Natalia_ (12 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pro fin !!! se acabó!!! ya tengo mis filarmónicas de Anlagegold24.de :
> 
> Si antes lo digo, antes llegan. Hace un rato me las ha traído correos, le he hecho unas fotos al paquete y contenido y os vuelvo a pegar el "timing" de la operación. En resumen, tal como explico otro forero, 2 semanas clavadas.
> 
> ...




Bueno aunque en realidad, por lo que os he leído ya contaba con este plazo, me alegra comunicaros que por fín tengo las mías ¡¡

30 de octubre: Envío pedido
31 de ocutubre: Responden por correo con los datos bancarios y el nº identificativo del pedido
6 de noviembre: Me comunican que han recibido la transferencia y que ese mismo día me envían el pedio.
11 de noviembre: Correos me deja en el buzón un resguardo
12 de noviembre: Recojo felizmente el paquetito.

Todo bien. Peeero, no sé el tuyo o el de otros, pero estoy casi convencida de que mi paquete había sido abierto. Y así lo creo, porque es una de esas cajas parecidas a las que vende Correos, es decir una vez que se cierran sólo es posible abrirlar rompiendo la caja por los puntos marcados. Pues bien, mi caja había sido abierta por esos puntos y luego le pegaron una más que precaria cinta adhesiva transparente, sin molestarse siquiera en aproximar los bordes. Curioso, no?. La verdad es que, aunque notaba peso, la abrí temiéndome que me la habían desvalijado. Afortunadamente estaban los tres tubos. Pero no me imagino que me lo hayan podido enviar así desde Alemania, no me creo que sean tan excesivamente torpones haciendo un envío tan en precario e inseguro. No lo comenté en Correos porque entré y salí de allí como un rayo veloz, y sólo me fijé más tarde. ¿Le ha ocurrido eso a alguien más?:


----------



## Natalia_ (12 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Hay algo que no me cuadra... si se estan cerrando minas y cada vez hay menos plata física que comprar, deberiamos meditar un poco por la polemica que existe en MEXICO al querer implementar una moneda de plata en vez del peso mexicano (vamos...clon del dolar). Los productores y explotadores de minas, decían que *sí hay plata para abastecer de monedas a toda la ciudadanía*. Por ello... se me quedó presente esa frase... que en MEXICO existe plata para aburrir.
> 
> No sé... demasiados intereses que dicen del negro al blanco me tienen desconcertado.



Que hay "agentes" interesados en calentar la plata (y el oro) seguro, de la misma manera que hay analistas y agencias que calientan o enfrían acciones bursátiles. E igualmente, si es cierto que se está extrayendo actualmente la plata por debajo de sus costes (como he llegado a leer en algún sitio) pues entonces también es posible que una "conspiración" orquestada a la baja. Pero lo que no entendería entonces es que los propietarios de las minas no suspendiesen la extracción o, si están obligados, a cumplir unos contratos de entrega, pues que ellos mismos (se les supone gente adinerada no?) compren futuros en grandes cantidades, exigiendo la entrega física de la plata para acaparar su propia producción hasta que esta alcance un precio del que puedan sacar beneficios restando los costes de producción.

Pero leer cosas como estas, del artículo anterior:

My crystal ball tells me that when the users panic, don’t be surprised that the price of silver could double in a week, and we could reach $40 in less than two months, and move quickly to $100, only because there is no silver available.

Hold your silver close to your heart and remember that the real gold is silver. When the price of silver is equal to the price of gold, then think of profit taking. If you don’t have silver, you won’t be able to take profits.

Pues vale, el oro verdadero será de plata, pero mi propia bola de cristal me dice que este señor que vaticina que la plata podría alcanzar los 40 dólares en menos de dos meses y luego los 100 en un pis pas, pues bueno…. tal vez sí y aún se queda corto, tal vez siga bajando más... O tal vez simplemente su "bola de cristal" no es tal, sino sus propios intereses creados.

De todas maneras, yo no sé si la plata se revalorizará en el corto, medio o largo plazo, lo que está claro es que nuestro dinero fiat cada vez valdrá menos y menos y menos, así que si la plata mantiene su valor, ya estará bien. Y lo que tengo claro es que aunque sea el oro de pobres, aunque yo no fuese pobre (que no es el caso:o), personalmente apostaría más por la plata que por el oro, atendiendo a sus precios actuales. Pero como soy pobre, apuesto igual pero me conformo con unas pocas onzitas


----------



## andion (13 Nov 2008)

> Baja el precio del oro y de la plata en Nueva York
> Archivado en:economia, mercados, finanzas, materiasprimas, nueva york, metales
> EFE Actualizado 08-04-2008 21:19 CET
> Nueva York.- El precio de los contratos de oro para entrega en junio, los más negociados en el mercado neoyorquino, bajó hoy un 0,89 por ciento y el de la plata para mayo cayó un 2,31 por ciento en el mercado neoyorquino, por la apreciación del dólar frente a otras divisas.
> ...




Baja el precio del oro y de la plata en Nueva York | soitu.es


Como los que tienen el oro y la plata, se pongan a vender a saco, ya veremos a qué precios cotiza el oro y la plata..........


----------



## merche400 (13 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Baja el precio del oro y de la plata en Nueva York | soitu.es
> 
> 
> Como los que tienen el oro y la plata, se pongan a vender a saco, ya veremos a qué precios cotiza el oro y la plata..........




El tema esque los principales poseedores de oro... lo que estan haciendo es amasando más y mas cantidad.

El caso mas cercano es el alemán. Siendo la tercera reserva mundial de oro, ha dejado bien claro que no va a seguir los pasos del banco de España en tanto en cuanto de vender parte de sus cuantiosas reservas, siquiera, para tapar los agujeros de la recesión alemana (ya veremos si lo cumple o no...por ahora lo está cumpliendo).


Los estados unidos, sus reservas, mas bien es el "depositario" de oro de otros paises. Algo así como una caja de caudales a lo bestia. Con toda la pasta que deben, el oro que tienen se lo pulen en dos días.


Centrandonos en el tema...yo me inclino mas por seguir el patron aleman; respaldo de su economía en oro.
Viendo lo putas que lo pasaron en la republica de Weimar y su "hiperinflacion", lo poco que confían en un euro que les ha arrebatado cierto poder así como la inflacion que desde la entrada del euro han tenido los alemanes, se entiende que deseen un respaldo en oro. Además, es una economía plenamente productiva y altamente competitiva, por lo que yo creo, que cuando los USA se vayan al peo, Alemania puede volver a formar un nuevo eje con alguna que otra economía emergente. Quizás ¿Alemania-Brasil? (..y no de futbol...claro. )


----------



## Deudor (13 Nov 2008)

Para ser una inversión tan cojonuda, las Philarmónicas están a 12.54 € y bajando.
Cuando merche las encontró era a 13.25.


----------



## Mochuelo (13 Nov 2008)

Deudor dijo:


> Para ser una inversión tan cojonuda, las Philarmónicas están a 12.54 € y bajando.
> Cuando merche las encontró era a 13.25.



Que sean una inversión cojonuda o no ya lo veremos. Si las compras como inversión es que esperas venderlas con ganancia y la elevada prima sobre el spot es un handicap. Por tanto ya diria que estas apostando a una elevada revalorización de la plata. La tendencia actual es a la baja, pero no creo que queda mucho margen dajo que salen noticias que los costes de produción empiezan a superar el de venta y ciertamente no vendran en perdidas por mucho tiempo. 

Además esta la movida del COMEX, la continua inestabilitad financiera y los fundados indicios de manipulación del mercado que podrian alterar fuertemente el mercado .

Lo verdaderamente extraño es que el oro y la plata, tradicionales valores refugio, estan a los niveles actuales en la situación presente. Si estan bajos y los encuentras a ese precio (fijate en la prima actual sobre spot frente a la de 2-3 años y el desabastecimiento de hace poco) de puta madre. Si bajan a 10-11 euros antes de navidad me animo y compro más.

Yo las compro como "seguro" y por tanto me molestan menos estas pequeñas fluctuaciones. Respecto las fluctuaciones creo recordar que llegaron a 15,00, en la misma web hace cosa de un mes. Si es o no buena inversión se vera dentro de unos años, aunque con el actual paronama puede que lo sepamos antes.

: Ostia, tendre que hacermelo mirar, empiezo a escribir como un analisto de esos..


----------



## rosonero (13 Nov 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Bueno aunque en realidad, por lo que os he leído ya contaba con este plazo, me alegra comunicaros que por fín tengo las mías ¡¡
> 
> 30 de octubre: Envío pedido
> 31 de ocutubre: Responden por correo con los datos bancarios y el nº identificativo del pedido
> ...



Como diría George Peppard (el jefe del equipo A)  "_Me encanta que los planes salgan bien_". 
Lástima de lo del paquete y su misteriosa posible obertura :.
¿El paquete que te llegó era como el mío?

Si no es igual, a lo mejor le tocó revisión aduanera o algo así y volvieron a empaquetarlo cutresalsicheramente.


----------



## Natalia_ (13 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Como diría George Peppard (el jefe del equipo A)  "_Me encanta que los planes salgan bien_".
> Lástima de lo del paquete y su misteriosa posible obertura :.
> ¿El paquete que te llegó era como el mío?
> 
> Si no es igual, a lo mejor le tocó revisión aduanera o algo así y volvieron a empaquetarlo cutresalsicheramente.



Ese mismo es. Y fue abierto rompiendo los puntos marcados de uno de los laterales y luego por los puntos del cartón que tiene en el interior para acceder al contenido. Pero al menos, en lugar de mal-cerrarlo con un pequeño celo del cutre, podían haberlo sellado mejor. ¿Pero por qué dices que si no es igual, quizás le tocó revisión aduanera??? ¿Es que ese modelo de paquete no se revisa y los demás aleatoriamente sí?. Por otra parte, no me imaginaba que entre países de la UE pudiese haber revisiones aduaneras en el correo postal, que no fuese el del scaneo normal de paquetes sospechoso. Pero bueno, lo importante es que nos llegó todo y bien, porque aunque viene asegurado, intentar comunicarte con ellos usando uno de esos traductores online ...uyyy que escalofrío.

Por cierto, repetimos o esperamos a que bajen hasta los 8 euritos pa que nos cunda más? 

joé esto me dice (a mi???) que he incluído demasiadas imágenes en mi firma, a ver si quitando tu pedazo de foto tira

Pos nada, a ver si quitando una de las dos caritas que puse...


----------



## rosonero (13 Nov 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Ese mismo es. Y fue abierto rompiendo los puntos marcados de uno de los laterales y luego por los puntos del cartón que tiene en el interior para acceder al contenido. Pero al menos, en lugar de mal-cerrarlo con un pequeño celo del cutre, podían haberlo sellado mejor. ¿*Pero por qué dices que si no es igual,* quizás le tocó revisión aduanera??? ¿Es que ese modelo de paquete no se revisa y los demás aleatoriamente sí?. Por otra parte, no me imaginaba que entre países de la UE pudiese haber revisiones aduaneras en el correo postal, que no fuese el del scaneo normal de paquetes sospechoso. Pero bueno, lo importante es que nos llegó todo y bien, porque aunque viene asegurado, intentar comunicarte con ellos usando uno de esos traductores online ...uyyy que escalofrío.
> 
> Por cierto, repetimos o esperamos a que bajen hasta los 8 euritos pa que nos cunda más?
> 
> ...



Me he expresado mal, quería decir "puede ser que...", puede ser que el de correos que hace la revisión sea un poco chafardero.
En cuanto a repetir compra parece ser que sí, que habrá que esperar, porque en los últimos días, hoy también, la plata no hace mas que bajar  cosa que algún listo aprovechará en breve para ownearnos aunque me trae al pairo lo que piensen.

Pd. Lo de las fotos es cuestión de enchufe con Calopez o el Presi


----------



## Natalia_ (13 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Me he expresado mal, quería decir "puede ser que...", puede ser que el de correos que hace la revisión sea un poco chafardero.
> En cuanto a repetir compra parece ser que sí, que habrá que esperar, porque en los últimos días, hoy también, la plata no hace mas que bajar  cosa que algún listo aprovechará en breve para ownearnos aunque me trae al pairo lo que piensen.
> 
> Pd. Lo de las fotos es cuestión de enchufe con Calopez o el Presi



A ver, es que el que esté pendiente de la cotización de la plata para ver si su "inversión" es rentable o no, pues va a resultar que o la compra para revender ya, o es tonto/a. Y si dentro de una semana, alguien se burla de nosotros porque esas monedas tienen un precio más bajo, pues es que son más tontos aún.

Y respecto a la cuestión del enchufe...sí sí ...en Correos seguro, pero me da en la naríz que has tenido que sacar las caritas de mi quote, para poder las tuyas en este post


----------



## rosonero (13 Nov 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> A ver, es que el que esté pendiente de la cotización de la plata para ver si su "inversión" es rentable o no, pues va a resultar que o la compra para revender ya, o es tonto/a. Y si dentro de una semana, alguien se burla de nosotros porque esas monedas tienen un precio más bajo, pues es que son más tontos aún.
> 
> Y respecto a la cuestión del enchufe...sí sí ...en Correos seguro, pero* me da en la naríz que has tenido que sacar las caritas de mi quote, para poder las tuyas en este post*



...... :o :o


----------



## Deudor (14 Nov 2008)

Yo soy de los que está esperando a que baje un poco más. Pero vamos, de ahí a ownear a alguien creo que va mucho. 
Las compras que realizais, y la que realizaría yo son en el entorno de las 100 monedas. Estamos hablando de 100 - 200 € de diferencia si bajasen a 11 € las phil. No creo que los que estamos aqui, compremos 100 phil, para ganar o perder 100 euros.
Eso sí, soy de los que pienso que de aqui a reyes la bolsa va a subir, el oro va a bajar, despues el primer trimestre es posible que empiecen a subir, sobre todo el oro, y en una última etapa, quizás en 2010 sea la plata la que más se revalorice. Pero eso es una paja mía....
Por cierto, ¿que tal está anlagegold para comprar oro? ¿Que moneda sería la mejor, 2.5 Peso Hidalgo, o 1 Dukat Neuprägung.?


----------



## merche400 (17 Nov 2008)

Ostia!!!!

Estaba mirando en "robodirect" a ver que tal era la "puñalá" en la filarmonicas y JODOOOOOO!!! aparece con 12 euros+iva(16%)

Es decir... 20 monedas salen a 278 euros iva incluido. Que si dividimos entre 20, nos salen a 13'9 euros la moneda.


Si tenemos en cuenta que en analgelod están por 12'45 euros, vemos que hay un sobreprecio de 13'9-12'45=1'45 euros

Si pedimos 100 monedas en analgelos, son 145 euros que nos ahorramos..pero están en alemania.(Yo tengo la tienda en la propia ciudad de Valencia....jejejeje) Entonces, mi ahorro sería de unos 100 euros, porque los 45 euros de portes de Alemania me los ahorraba, así como "VER" y "TOCAR" la mercancia...ya que están en la calle Isabel la Católica. (bastante conocida...vamos...)



Si el precio fueran parejos....robodirect ARRASABA.


Atras quedan esos precios de 22 euros+IVA


----------



## merche400 (18 Nov 2008)

Esto se anima....

a *12'15* (IVA 7% INCLUIDO) en Wiener Philharmoniker 2008 - Emporium Hamburg Münzhandelsgesellschaft mbH


----------



## rosonero (18 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Esto se anima....
> 
> a *12'15* (IVA 7% INCLUIDO) en Wiener Philharmoniker 2008 - Emporium Hamburg Münzhandelsgesellschaft mbH



Utilizando el traductor de google en el apartado de transporte parece que solo envíen a Alemania y Austria


----------



## Deudor (18 Nov 2008)

¿Y que paso con lo de pro aurum?
¿No habiamos quedado en que la onza de andorra esa, era la más barata?
¿Envian a España?


----------



## merche400 (18 Nov 2008)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Y que paso con lo de pro aurum?



En proarum ya me han dicho 3 veces que no sirven a España  ,pero que puedo pasar por sus sucursales de Austria, Suiza o Alemania




Deudor dijo:


> ¿No habiamos quedado en que la onza de andorra esa, era la más barata?



Estamos en un mundo cambiante....donde dije digo...digo Diego. 


La de Andorra está bien, pero por un poco mas tienes las filarmonicas que molan un huevo.


----------



## Mochuelo (18 Nov 2008)

*¿otras tienda on-line?*

¿Alguno tiene experiencia en otras tiende on-line como APMEX y Kitco (en kitco la philarmonicas de plata no duraron ni dos dias)?


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene experiencia en otras tiende on-line como APMEX y Kitco (en kitco la philarmonicas de plata no duraron ni dos dias)?



apmex no mandan para españa


----------



## merche400 (18 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> ¿Alguno tiene experiencia en otras tiende on-line como APMEX y Kitco (en kitco la philarmonicas de plata no duraron ni dos dias)?




En APMEX no sirve mas allá de USA/Canadá.

En kitco, las filarmonicas no las servian fuera de los US. Eso sí... no duraron ni un suspiro. 


En gainesvillecoins.com recibí este email a mis requerimientos...

_Thank you for your email. We can ship to Spain and do accept Bank Wire or PayPal for international orders. Please let us know how many you would like to order and we can provide you with a shipping cost.



Best Regards,

Joe_


Los precios en gainesvillecoins.com no son muy buenos comparados con angelod24.com de alemania. Pero podría interesar en algun producto exclusivo o algo raro que no se encuetre por estos lares.


----------



## merche400 (18 Nov 2008)

JODO!!!!

Estoy ya babeando...

Estaba navegando en Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de y, de pronto, me cambian los precios.


Para un paquete de 1000 unidades, la filarmonica ya está a 11,95 euros (iva 7% incluido)


*CUESTA YA MENOS QUE LA MONEDA DEL BDE!!!!*


----------



## Deudor (18 Nov 2008)

Y a 12.20 las monedas sueltas. No sé a que espero. Si en el fondo me la suda, que pueda bajar a 11 €la moneda. Está claro que la plusvalía no es el objeto de la "inversión".


----------



## merche400 (18 Nov 2008)

yo sigo en mis trece... de buscar el mejor precio de las filarmonica..allen de los mares si hace falta.

Pues yo he vuelto a encargar, tras recoger ayer 100 moneda del BDE, otras 100.

Me temo que voy a hablar seriamente con la cajera para anualar el pedido y pillarme un tocho de onzas.


----------



## Aferro (18 Nov 2008)

Hola. 
¿Sabeis si a día de hoy quedan monedas de 12 € en la sucursal del BdE en Valencia?.
¿Ha salido ya la nueva emison de monedfas? Salía el 18 de noviembe pero ¿ya estan disponibles para el publico?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## merche400 (18 Nov 2008)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> ¿Sabeis si a día de hoy quedan monedas de 12 € en la sucursal del BdE en Valencia?.
> ¿Ha salido ya la nueva emison de monedfas? Salía el 18 de noviembe pero ¿ya estan disponibles para el publico?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.





Llama por telefono y preguntalo 963 427 280 (que te pasen con "Caja")
. Se encargan de un día para otro. Procura ir a recogerlas antes de las 13:00 del día siguiente por no se que ostias de la caja fuerte.Yo pregunté hace dos semanas y sin problemas.
Está en C/Barcas, 6 . Vamos... te bajas en la plaza del ayuntamiento, o en la RENFE, y andando, giras por correos y te das de bruces con la oficina. Abren a las 08:30 hasta las 14:00 



Yo las encargué (las del 2008) en mi banco (por comodidad...) y tampoco he tenido problemas. Me temo que, salvo unos cuantos, la gente no se ha interesado mucho por estas monedas.


Saludos


----------



## elias2 (19 Nov 2008)

Merche, creo que te mereces la medalla a la "Silver Bug"

gracias por tus posts


----------



## Aferro (19 Nov 2008)

GRacias Merche.
Ya he ido un par de veces a la sucursal del BdE em valencia y sabía el telefono a través de la web del BdE. Mi pregunta es si tenían nuevas monedas de emisiones anteriores (yo acabe con las 16 ultimas que quedaban hace 2 semanas ) y si había "abundancia" ya de las monedas de la nueva emision.
De todas formas es buena idea esa de llamar y encargar unas algunas decenas.

Saludos.


----------



## Mochuelo (20 Nov 2008)

¡Nadie a mencionado las libertades mejicanas a 12,25 en anlagegold!,
 no solo de filarmonicas vive el tocado por la argentea ansia


----------



## Deudor (20 Nov 2008)

Las Phil a menos de 12 Euros en alemania. Por cierto las libertades no han bajado. Curioso.


----------



## Deudor (20 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, la plata en caida libre. No entiendo nada.


----------



## merche400 (20 Nov 2008)

Sí.... acabo de recibir un email de "noticias" de anlangegold24.de con dicha "buena nueva".

Y a 11.80 las 1000 unidades.


Voy a remitirles un email a los amigos de "bobodirect" para ver si se aplican el cuento y se bajan de parra.

Como los tengo al otro lado de la ciudad, me gustaría acercarme a su establecimiento y comprarlo "in situ" en vez de enviar pasta a los teutones....que no me fio...

Si lo dejaran a 12'5 euros(IVA incluido) me hacia cliente preferente (Ahora están a 13+IVA 16%= 15'08. Un 25% mas que en Alemania)

...venga... voy a escribirles un email...


----------



## rosonero (20 Nov 2008)

También he recibido un mail de Anlagegold y aunque sé que es un hilo preferentemente dedicado a la plata por si os es de interés el dolar Kangaroo de Australia 2009 de 1 onza a 629 euros ::

1 oz Nugget 100 Dollar Gold Känguruh 2009, EUR 629.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## elias2 (21 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> También he recibido un mail de Anlagegold y aunque sé que es un hilo preferentemente dedicado a la plata por si os es de interés el dolar Kangaroo de Australia 2009 de 1 onza a 629 euros ::
> 
> 1 oz Nugget 100 Dollar Gold Känguruh 2009, EUR 629.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



Pero estos de Anglagegold, te cobran a precio de cuando haces el pedido o te suben o bajan de precio si luego el precio spot cambia?


----------



## rosonero (21 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Pero estos de Anglagegold, te cobran a precio de cuando haces el pedido o te suben o bajan de precio si luego el precio spot cambia?



Envías el pedido y al día siguiente te envían un mail con el precio definitivo a ingresar vía transferencia, no suele haber cambios. De todas maneras hoy el oro está subiendo bastante no sé yo si aguantaran este precio para el lunes :


----------



## elias2 (21 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Envías el pedido y al día siguiente te envían un mail con el precio definitivo a ingresar vía transferencia, no suele haber cambios. De todas maneras hoy el oro está subiendo bastante no sé yo si aguantaran este precio para el lunes :



precisamente por eso.....en fin el lunes te cuento......


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Voy a remitirles un email a los amigos de "bobodirect" para ver si se aplican el cuento y se bajan de parra.



Urgando en la herida...Carnet de Hija Puta para merche también.

Ya que estás, envíales mis precios para que les acabe de dar un síncope...


----------



## merche400 (21 Nov 2008)

jejeje... ¿A quien tengo que fustigar para obtener tal preciado carnet?

Pues....he recibido un email de la Sr.Marta, de orodirect.... En principio...todo correcto...pero se escudan en el transporte, que es lo que encarece el asunto. Todos sabemos que desde Alemania nos cobran 23 euros por un paquete... Así pues, les he remitido la pagina de anangelod24.com para que vean y, a ver, si pueden igualar. De ese modo les compraría "in situ" en su tienda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Nov 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> jejeje... ¿A quien tengo que fustigar para obtener tal preciado carnet?
> 
> Pues....he recibido un email de la Sr.Marta, de orodirect.... En principio...todo correcto...pero se escudan en el transporte, que es lo que encarece el asunto. Todos sabemos que desde Alemania nos cobran 23 euros por un paquete... Así pues, les he remitido la pagina de anangelod24.com para que vean y, a ver, si pueden igualar. De ese modo les compraría "in situ" en su tienda.




¡Jo,jo,jo! También te emaileas con Marta...Hay que reconocerles que responden, lo cual es algo positivo (por cierto que también nos leen por si no lo sabíais). A mi es la que me dijo que el precio exorbitado de los $20 y los Pandas era por valor numismático, pero luego me indicó que los habían retirado de la venta (?!?). Si uno fuese mal pensado, pensaría que los vendieron a los precios de escándalo que ponían...

Los carnets de HdP los da Marlo en la guardería...Te hago la petición cuando me pase por allí...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Nov 2008)

Por cierto, que el Nugget en Anlagegold ya lo han subido a 685 !!

Enhorabuena a los que hicieron el pedido a tiempo.


----------



## Deudor (26 Nov 2008)

He visto philarmonicas a 12 y me he tirado a por ellas, ya os contaré, si todo va bien este diciembre me pillaré otra remesa.


----------



## Mochuelo (26 Nov 2008)

Deudor dixit.


> He visto philarmonicas a 12 y me he tirado a por ellas, ya os contaré, si todo va bien este diciembre me pillaré otra remesa.



Que casualidad, tambien he caido en la tentación.
mantennos informados.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (26 Nov 2008)

Deudor dijo:


> He visto philarmonicas a 12 y me he tirado a por ellas, ya os contaré, si todo va bien este diciembre me pillaré otra remesa.



Pues cuidado porque yo tuve MUCHOS PROBLEMAS con Anlagegold. Hice un pedido hace unos meses de filarmónicas y llegaron después de 8 semanas!! 

Yo hablo alemán y les envié un par de mails, ellos echaban la culpa a DHL y DHL decían que no les constaba ningún envío de anlagegold a mi nombre. Seguí mandando correos a Alemania pero dejaron de contestar, al final llamé varias veces y hablé con una tal Doris Otte. La tía era una borde de cojones y llegó a decirme que reclamara a DHL, no a ellos.

No sé de quien fue la cagada pero como al fin recibí el pedido pasé de seguir moviendo la mierda.

Eso sí, no volveré a comprarles, aunque pogan las filarmónicas a 12€


----------



## andion (26 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Pues cuidado porque yo tuve MUCHOS PROBLEMAS con Anlagegold. Hice un pedido hace unos meses de filarmónicas y llegaron después de 8 semanas!!
> 
> Yo hablo alemán y les envié un par de mails, ellos echaban la culpa a DHL y DHL decían que no les constaba ningún envío de anlagegold a mi nombre. Seguí mandando correos a Alemania pero dejaron de contestar, al final llamé varias veces y hablé con una tal Doris Otte. La tía era una borde de cojones y llegó a decirme que reclamara a DHL, no a ellos.
> 
> ...



A mí no me contestaban los mails, al final llamé por teléfono. Me atendieron correctamente.
Entonces me dí cuenta que el problema era que no tenían stock, porque llegaron a ofrecerme otro tipo de "mercancía".
Al día siguiente me confirmaron el envío, el cual fué correcto. Total, casi 1 mes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2008)

*Maletín anti-hiperinflación.*

Buenos días Platófilos Orófagos (pp.oo.),

Quería compartir con vosotros estos maletines de pocker que pod¡éis ver aquí:

Maletnes de fichas de poker DICE / Maletnes de fichas / Pokchips.es

Se encuentran en Carrefour por 14 euros las de 300 y 500 fichas (donde los he comprado vendían la de 500 al mismo precio que la de 300 (?)).

Tiráis los chips y podéis guardar todas vuestras filamónicas bien ordenaditas. A merche, marronazo y algún otro les va a dar un orgasmo... 

Cuidado que luego pesa....


----------



## fmc (28 Nov 2008)

Perfecto para traerlo de Bélgica lleno de monedas de oro 
(disponiendo de cash, claro  )


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2008)

Por cierto...para el que quiera tengo plata pura en granalla a 10,50 la onza !!!! (enviarme un privado si os interesa)

Aunque la granalla no pega bien para el maletín...¿O tal vez sí? En el hueco de las barajas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Buenos días Platófilos Orófagos (pp.oo.),
> 
> Quería compartir con vosotros estos maletines de pocker que pod¡éis ver aquí:
> 
> ...



esta de puta madre, lo unico malo,por poner alguna pega  , es si el asa y el propio maletin soportaria ese peso para el que no fue diseñado, imaginate por barajas con un maletine de esos y se te suelta el asa, y salen rodando todos los krugerrand por ahi..... una risa ver toda la gente corriendo detras de ellos, fijo que hasta el del asqueroso viejo del chiringo del avis sale escopetao


----------



## merche400 (28 Nov 2008)

Siempre se puede jugar una partidilla al Texas Old'hem. Tengo un videojuego para XBOX de pocker star, pero me hechaban enseguida de la mesa... Así que me cabreé y envié el videojuego a la mierda.


----------



## roebek (28 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Buenos días Platófilos Orófagos (pp.oo.),
> 
> Quería compartir con vosotros estos maletines de pocker que pod¡éis ver aquí:
> 
> ...



¿Admiten un par de filarmónicas como pago?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> esta de puta madre, lo unico malo,por poner alguna pega  , es si el asa y el propio maletin soportaria ese peso para el que no fue diseñado, imaginate por barajas con un maletine de esos y se te suelta el asa, y salen rodando todos los krugerrand por ahi..... una risa ver toda la gente corriendo detras de ellos, fijo que hasta el del asqueroso viejo del chiringo del avis sale escopetao



Jo,jo,jo,...venga que alguien lo intente y nos lo cuenta. Si que dan ganas de hacerlo con monedas de "oro" de las de chocolate...

Pero con monedas de oro no intentéis llenar la maleta, so bestias. Y si lo llenáis de monedas de plata tampoco la agarréis por el asa.


----------



## Natalia_ (29 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> ¡Nadie a mencionado las libertades mejicanas a 12,25 en anlagegold!,
> *no solo de filarmonicas vive el tocado por la argentea ansia*



son guapas eh?


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Nov 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> son guapas eh?



estan al nivel de los silver eagle
ademas , en mexico ,las negocian los bancos como en munters,mira;
Banco Azteca - Qué es la compra/venta de Monedas de Plata

estuve hablando con una de ese banco para ver si podia comprar desde ejspain,y me dijo que nones :

sabeis si en españa se puede hacer eso o algo parecido en algun banco???


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Nov 2008)

aqui en españa he visto esta noticia de 1980 en hemeroteca del pais
El Urquijo comercializará en España la moneda de oro surafricana krugerrand · ELPAÍS.com

¿sabeis si seguiran haciendolo??


----------



## tiogilito888 (29 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> estan al nivel de los silver eagle
> ademas , en mexico ,las negocian los bancos como en munters,mira;
> Banco Azteca - Qué es la compra/venta de Monedas de Plata
> 
> ...



No, aquí no se puede.

Las únicas monedas de metales preciosos que comercializa la banca son las de 12 euros...y por compromiso, para que no se diga.

Si vas a Alemania, la banca te puede vender algunas monedas de oro. Si vas a Suiza, tienes amplia gama de elección, incluso la banca llega a acuñar sus propios lingotes con convenios con los más reputados afinadores del mundo.

Pero aquí no...lo que interesa es que el comercial te líe con un plan de pensiones o un depósito a plazo.

Aquí quieren controlar TODO tu dinero durante TODA TU VIDA...bancarizando la sociedad al límite, así siempre dependerás de ellos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No, aquí no se puede.
> 
> Las únicas monedas de metales preciosos que comercializa la banca son las de 12 euros...y por compromiso, para que no se diga.
> 
> ...



Sólo añadir que en Francia también es posible comprar monedas a través de los bancos.

Las comisiones de los bancos españoles son las más altas de todos los países que he conocido...y son unos cuantos. Lo más asqueroso es lo estupidamente mezquinos que son. Recuerdo en particular el caso en que tenía dólares, no los quería cambiar y decidí abrir una cuenta en dólares. Pues adivinad. Me la abrieron, deposité los dólares y descubrí una mordida que se salía de madre. Al indagar, al parecer me cobraron (sin decirmelo, claro) la comisión de cambiar los dólares a euros, y los euros de nuevo a dólares para meterlo en la cuenta de dólares.:

En este país nos toman a los ciudadanos por gilipollas. Los carrefoures un 15% más caros que en el país vecino, las promociones de multinacionales (incluido tiendas en internet) que ofrecen a los yanquis no las tenemos aquí, y contando. ¿Por qué? Porque se trata de exprimirnos a todos y tienen el mercado controladísimo. 

Por ello sacar la pasta del banco e invertirla en plata y oro me parece la mejor jugada.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No, aquí no se puede.
> 
> Las únicas monedas de metales preciosos que comercializa la banca son las de 12 euros...y por compromiso, para que no se diga.
> 
> ...



hola, al final de las mil monedas que iba a conseguir de plata de franco ,no han sido ni las 200, las he ido recolectando de varios sitios de madrid, hablé de un tipo solo,pero tampoco voy a contar abiertamente por que sitios me muevo concretamente  , creo que me han colado una falsa,no lo se aparentemente hace el mismo ruido al chocar, ahora estan durmiendo los niños la siesta,luego la escaneo,que hace mucho ruido,por lo que veo estan baratas,casi todas las he comprado por menos de 4 euros,a habido un tipo que hoy me a dicho que a 3,9 cada una, y bueno da igual
por lo que se ve en madrid ,la gente que vende tiene sus precios de mayo ,cuando la plata estaba mas cara,y ellos se hacen los suecos y no los bajan,pero si hablas de cantidades y te ven dispuesto a comprar, te dejan otros precios,los vendedores dicen que esta todo muy muy muy parado.

ha habido una cosa que me ha jodido bastante, un forero, paso de decir el nombre,me pregunto donde iba a comprar esas monedas en un MP, supuse que me iba a pisar la compra que anuncie,pero tampoco creia que hubiese buitreo,yo le dije de un tipo en la plaza mayor, bueno ,pues el mamon a ido a ver si le vendia 1000 monedas, y a mejor precio que yo las iba a comprar, a el no le han vendido nada, y lo unico que ha logrado es que a partir de ahora me ha comentado que su mujer le a dicho que las tiene que subir a 4,5 euros cada una. Es ser un poco gilipollas hacer eso, si vas a un tio y le dices que quieres 1000 monedas, lo primero que revisa son sus precios ,por si los tiene mal,yo estaba comprandole poco a poco todos los fines de semana unas pocas monedas de plata de franco, y charlando con el ,le pedia alguna mas para el finde que viene y asi estaba comprando,el tio no sospechaba que tenia los precios bajos, y cuando fue este forero me llamo el vendedor por telefono y me dijo ¿oye,tu quieres 1000 monedas??? me he quedado a cuadros ........
a partir de ahora me tendre que ir al tipo de siempre,porque yo creo que este de la plaza mayor se ha quedado con la sensacion de que le he estado engañando, los otros vendedores a los que les he comprado hoy sabian que era barato,pero creo que no estan vendiendo una mierda y necesitan pasta
¿puede ser eso??

ah¡¡¡ he visto hoy en el rastro monedas de un kilo de plata de las kookaburras o como se escriba , por 370 euros, y de las de medio kilo por 190 , joder yo compre medio kilo de plata en lingote y me costo 250 euros, tambien tienen de las de 10 onzas

edito;
tiogilito, esta de la izqda me la han colado esta mañana y parece mas falsa que un billete de 27 euros,¿que te parece a ti??










sonar ,no suena igual. muchas gracias
pd esto ya parece el consultorio de la mula francis ¿que no?


----------



## Natalia_ (30 Nov 2008)

monedas de 1 kg a 370 euros en el rastro???? Te fijaste de qué año eran?? porque ese precio ni en las tiendas alemanas, y mira que estos días les han dado un bajón.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2008)

Natalia_ dijo:


> monedas de 1 kg a 370 euros en el rastro???? Te fijaste de qué año eran?? porque ese precio ni en las tiendas alemanas, y mira que estos días les han dado un bajón.



no me he fijado, para que el tio no me taladrase,no le he preguntado mas


----------



## Ulisses (30 Nov 2008)

No creo que sea falsa, segundaresidencia.
Yo tengo una docena de esas monedas y algunas tienen un brillo apagado. Se hicieron con ley 800 aprovechando los antigüos duros de plata y la mayor parte de la gente las guardó y por eso circularon poco. No entiendo absolutamente nada de numismática pero me parece raro que alguien falsifique una moneda que tenga un valor relativamente bajo y ya no circule.
Lo último que sabía es que se llegaron a falsificar muchas de 500 pesetas, aquellas que tenían el busto de los reyes; pero cuando estaban en circulación.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Nov 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> No creo que sea falsa, segundaresidencia.
> Yo tengo una docena de esas monedas y algunas tienen un brillo apagado. Se hicieron con ley 800 aprovechando los antigüos duros de plata y la mayor parte de la gente las guardó y por eso circularon poco. No entiendo absolutamente nada de numismática pero me parece raro que alguien falsifique una moneda que tenga un valor relativamente bajo y ya no circule.
> Lo último que sabía es que se llegaron a falsificar muchas de 500 pesetas, aquellas que tenían el busto de los reyes; pero cuando estaban en circulación.



me ha dicho hace un rato un colega que las meta en lejia y si se ponen negras es que son de plata.
mañana lo intento a ver que pasa
gracias


----------



## tiogilito888 (30 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me ha dicho hace un rato un colega que las meta en lejia y si se ponen negras es que son de plata.
> mañana lo intento a ver que pasa
> gracias



Vayamos por partes:

1.- Tu peripecia del coleguita al que le mandas el MP y va de listo es normalísimo en este sector. A mí me han pasado experiencias parecidas...y eso que yo no doy datos. Este es un sector muy limitado, en el que si continúas en él, todos nos acabamos conociendo. Y tampoco hay tanto metal para comprar como se pueda creer.

2.- La kookaburra de 1 kg. a 370 euros es un buen precio. Los mayoristas están comprando la de 2009 en torno a ese precio. La putada en España es que se paga el IVA al 16%, mientras que en Alemania es al 7%.

No existe el kookaburra de medio kilo, por cierto. Debe referirse a las 10 oz.

3.- Sobre la moneda...parece buena, pero debería ver y tocar la pieza. El mejor método es pesar la pieza...si pesa menos de 18,3 g. lo más seguro es que sea falsa. Si pesa más de 18,6 lo más probable es que sea buena, ya que los metales que utilizaban tienen una densidad inferior a la plata.

En ocasiones, una de las tres hojas de plata que llevan, se desprende y hacen un sonido hueco, que no parece metálico...pero puede ser buena. Lo mejor, pesa la pieza.

Otra forma es fijarse en el canto...el anverso y el reverso los llegaban a falsificar muy bien, pero el canto no tanto. Si te fijas con una lupa, podrás observarlo.

También hay reactivos químicos para verificar si es plata...pero no los compres, no merece la pena.

Si alguien entiende te lo puede decir sin gastarse un euro.

Ah, no metas la moneda en lejía...no es necesario, ya que si fuera falsa la podrías recolocar como falsa. Hay coleccionistas que te la pueden cambiar por una buena.

4.- Te felicito por la compra, efectivamente ahora no hay mucho metal en el mercado bien de precio.

5.- Ya te dije que existían mejores adquisiciones que un lingote de medio kilo, una moneda siempre es más bonita...y se puede comprar a mejor precio por gramo, si la sabes comprar.


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Vayamos por partes:
> 
> 1.- Tu peripecia del coleguita al que le mandas el MP y va de listo es normalísimo en este sector. A mí me han pasado experiencias parecidas...y eso que yo no doy datos. Este es un sector muy limitado, en el que si continúas en él, todos nos acabamos conociendo. Y tampoco hay tanto metal para comprar como se pueda creer.
> 
> ...



yo solo dije de un tio, que ademas tengo confi con el y sabia que si intentaban pisarme me lo diria,pero bueno da igual.

digo que son kookaburras,porque tenian un koala , no porque las viese muy de cerca,porque como tampoco las iba a comprar, no queria taladrarle mucho, estaban en una caja de plastico,le prgunte por la de kilo , luego me señalo otra y me dijo que esa era de medio,y otra mas pequeña de 10 onzas



tiogilito888 dijo:


> 3.- Sobre la moneda...parece buena, pero debería ver y tocar la pieza. El mejor método es pesar la pieza...si pesa menos de 18,3 g. lo más seguro es que sea falsa. Si pesa más de 18,6 lo más probable es que sea buena, ya que los metales que utilizaban tienen una densidad inferior a la plata.
> 
> En ocasiones, una de las tres hojas de plata que llevan, se desprende y hacen un sonido hueco, que no parece metálico...pero puede ser buena. Lo mejor, pesa la pieza.
> 
> ...



tienes razon,lo que pasa es que el lingote era para grabar y hacer un regalo,ademas que parece mas "impactante" que una moneda grande.

la moneda;el canto esta de puta madre,la verdad, de todas maneras cuando vaya al que voy siempre, le dire que si me la cambia y ya esta, el tio que me la endiño, me la dio con 14 mas en una bolsa,y por no pararme a abrirlas y revisarlas delante de el ,pues no las mire.
pero bueno estoy contento con al "cosecha"

muchas gracias tiogilito


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Dic 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> No creo que sea falsa, segundaresidencia.
> Yo tengo una docena de esas monedas y algunas tienen un brillo apagado. Se hicieron con ley 800 aprovechando los antigüos duros de plata y la mayor parte de la gente las guardó y por eso circularon poco. No entiendo absolutamente nada de numismática pero me parece raro que alguien falsifique una moneda que tenga un valor relativamente bajo y ya no circule.
> Lo último que sabía es que se llegaron a falsificar muchas de 500 pesetas, aquellas que tenían el busto de los reyes; pero cuando estaban en circulación.



Con todo el respeto, Sr. Ulisses anda desencaminado, y me veo en la obligación de rectificarle:

1.-Las monedas de 100 pesetas de la emisión de 1966 (años 1966-70) no se acuñaron aprovechando el metal de fundición de los duros de plata (1869-99).

2.- La plata se compró mayoritariamente en el extranjero, cuando España logró obtener divisas tras el aperturismo económico.

Los republicanos expoliaron el Banco de España...y toda la banca comercial que pudieron, incluidas las cajas de seguridad privadas en los bancos. Así que cuando el régimen franquista llega al poder las reservas del Banco de España son inexistentes.

Paradójicamente, casi toda la moneda buena se quedó en la zona republicana...ya que la gente quería moneda "sólida" y "solvente" frente al papel republicano. Por otra parte, el régimen franquista quería ir acumulando oro y plata para las reservas del BdE, emitiendo papel "fuerte", especialmente desde que se vió que la victoria en la Guerra Civil iría al bando Nacional.

La carencia de moneda para el cambio era tal, que la República autorizó la creación de miles de billetes locales (municipales) como forma de realizar transacciones básicas dentro del municipio...Hasta fue valida la moneda de sellos en un círculo de cartón.

Pero la gente, no soltaba el "dinero bueno": realitos (50 c.), pesetas, pesetones (2 p.) y duros de plata, o el dinero de oro (20 pesetas, 25 pesetas y 100 pesetas)...ya que éste era el dinero real...y el que te permitía hacer grandes compras...o incluso comenzar una nueva vida fuera de España.

Los duros de plata españoles, siempre han valido algo más que su valor como metal...así que sí se han fundido cuando en España no se ha podido comprar plata, pero pagando más dinero que el precio de la plata en los mercados internacionales.

Piense Vd. que las aproximadamente 76 millones de monedas de 100 pesetas, supondría haber utilizado 50 millones de duros...lo que a todas luces hubiera sido una cifra astronómica, ya que no hubiera sido nada fácil conseguirlos.

3.- Cuando todos los países estaban planteándose reducir la ley de sus monedas en plata (USA en 1964, Canadá en 1967, Suiza en 1968, etc...), va España y ,la muy flamenca se plantea por primera vez la creación de moneda común en metal precioso, como modo de prestigiar al régimen y al país en el exterior.

4.- El invento duró muy poco, de 1966 a 1970...con las devaluaciones de la peseta, la inflación, etc...la moneda salía demasiado cara a la FNMT...mientras que en poco tiempo el metal valía más que la moneda.

5.- Las monedas sí han circulado...y mucho. Especialmente las de 1966 y 1967...lo que pasa, es que pronto la gente las acaparó. Especialmente cuando dejaron de fabricarse.

6.- Que no entiende de numismática, lo tengo claro...pero no se preocupe, que nadie nace enseñado. Aquí todos podemos formarnos con los conocimientos de los demás:

Estas piezas ya no se falsifican en la actualidad...no tiene sentido. Pero cuando estaban en circulación, sí lo tenía...y mucho. Piense que en 1966, había gente que ni siquiera ganaba 2000 pesetas al mes. Luego una pieza de 100 peseta podría equivaler a 40-50 € en la actualidad...¿es ese motivo para falsificar una pieza con acero, latón plateado o alpaca?...pues claro, de hecho, si colocabas tres o cuatro piezas, ya habías hecho el día. Esto se hacía de una forma cuasi artesanal...buscando más la picaresca que no la invasión del mercado con monedas falsas.


----------



## elias2 (1 Dic 2008)

una pregunta tiogilito..

¿tiene idea de la cantidad de duros o en general plata acuñada en España que ha sobrevivido el paso del tiempo y la fundicion? me da la impresion que la mayoria se fundieron hace mucho....


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Dic 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> una pregunta tiogilito..
> 
> ¿tiene idea de la cantidad de duros o en general plata acuñada en España que ha sobrevivido el paso del tiempo y la fundicion? me da la impresion que la mayoria se fundieron hace mucho....



Realmente nadie lo sabe. Sobre los duros, muchos se fundieron, de otros se hicieron pulseras y colgantes, otros se los llevaron al extranjero...y también debe haber muchos enterrados y escondidos en "tesorillos" éspecialmente durante la Guerra Civil.

Los republicanos que huían hacia Francia eran registrados y se les confiscaban los metales preciosos...así que cuando veían el percal, muchos enterraban su "tesoro" en el monte...antes de que se lo robaran...quien sabe la cantidad de monedas que habrá enterradas en este país.

Respecto a las monedas de 100 pesetas...muchas se han fundido. Ya que para las fundiciones y algunos joyeros industriales, les es más barato comprar estas monedas que la plata manufacturada o la granalla (ya que deberían pagar el IVA). A principios de los 80 España estaba en bancarrota, y se vendieron camiones a plena carga de plata de las monedas de 100 pesetas depositadas en el BdE con destino Suiza (en aquellos tiempos la onza valía muchísimo más que ahora en dólares constantes).

Se han fundido muchas...pero sería muy temerario dar cifras...no lo sabe nadie.


----------



## la mano negra (2 Dic 2008)

*Aquello sí que eran monedas.*



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Realmente nadie lo sabe. Sobre los duros, muchos se fundieron, de otros se hicieron pulseras y colgantes, otros se los llevaron al extranjero...y también debe haber muchos enterrados y escondidos en "tesorillos" éspecialmente durante la Guerra Civil.
> 
> Los republicanos que huían hacia Francia eran registrados y se les confiscaban los metales preciosos...así que cuando veían el percal, muchos enterraban su "tesoro" en el monte...antes de que se lo robaran...quien sabe la cantidad de monedas que habrá enterradas en este país.
> 
> ...



Yo me acuerdo cuando era pequeño y haberlas visto en manos de mis mayores . Eran monedas rústicas durísimas y preparadas para la briega diaria. Aquellas eran monedas pensadas para durar. Y cuando se lavaban bien , relucían de una forma impresionante . Su color blanco era purísimo. No en vano estaban hechas de plata en una alta proporción , un ochenta por ciento , y por níquel , un metal de una gran nobleza ( no olvidemos que el níquel es uno de los principales componentes del acero inoxidable ) .


----------



## Ulisses (2 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Con todo el respeto, Sr. Ulisses anda desencaminado, y me veo en la obligación de rectificarle:






tiogilito888 dijo:


> Estimado Tio Gilito: Le ruego que acepte mis disculpas por haber intervenido en el asunto de las monedas de 100 pesetas sin los conocimientos indispensables que sobre el tema me serían exigibles. Como dije en el post anterior, no soy especialista en numismática y posiblemente en ningún otro tema que sea del interés del foro.
> 
> No obstante quisera hacer en mi descargo dos puntualizaciones:
> 
> ...


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Dic 2008)

100 pesetas franco
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xl4CRZ2X5Ts&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xl4CRZ2X5Ts&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

columnarios
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WwcEaYGK3_U&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WwcEaYGK3_U&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

duro plata alfonso XIII

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9esk8kwEioE&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9esk8kwEioE&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Dic 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> [...]
> 
> En primer lugar manifesté mis dudas sobre la posible falsificación de una moneda que en la actualidad no se usa en el tráfico económico y que no tiene un valor elevado. Me refería a su falsificación en la actualidad. [...]



En la actualidad las monedas que se falsifican...y mucho, son los columnarios, cuyo video, tan gentilmente nos ha facilitado el Sr. Segundaresidencia.

Los hacen en China, tomando piezas españolas originales y copiando fidelísimamente las monedas utilizando plata de la misma ley que la original. El timo está en que puedes multiplicar por 50 o más veces lo que te ha costado el metal, ya que estas monedas tienen alto valor numismático tanto en España, como en USA (al público americano le encanta la numismática colonial), y el columnario fue el precursor del peso fuerte mexicano, y de esta moneda surgió el dólar de USA


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Dic 2008)

he encontrado esto hace unos dias y venden la onza a 13 dolares usa,osea a 10,26 euros la onza,les he preguntado si sirven a ejspain y me han dicho que claro que si,solicite esa informacion por el formulario de su web First Majestic Silver Corp. - Order Form - Tue Dec 2, 2008 y me ha llegado a casa un informe de la empresa muy interesante,vienen las minas de donde lo extraen en mexico, vienen todos los costos ,en una mina el costo de estraccion de la onza es de 9,92dolares, y luego lo venden a 13,no se como sacan dinero,bueno ,tienen otra mina que el costo de estraccion es de 4,7 la onza,suponmgo que haran la media

¿que os parece la plata de estos como inversion tio gilito?? parece muy interesante¿no?
pedir informacion,que el dossier esta muy curioso

merche400 , aqui tienes plata para aburrir


----------



## fmc (3 Dic 2008)

A 10.26€ la onza, como te las paren en la aduana y te claven un 16% de IVA se te van a poner a 11.90..... la verdad es que para eso prefiero las filarmónicas


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Dic 2008)

fmc dijo:


> A 10.26€ la onza, como te las paren en la aduana y te claven un 16% de IVA se te van a poner a 11.90..... la verdad es que para eso prefiero las filarmónicas



me acaban de mandar un mail diciendome esto;
We at First Majestic Silver Corp. are pleased to announce that our 5oz and 10oz .999 pure silver bars are now available (see attached pictures). 

As a previous customer or someone who has requested to be notified when these beautiful silver bars arrived, we have decided to provide you with a limited time offer. Those of you receiving this email have a special opportunity to purchase these bars at US$12.50 per ounce.
You will notice on our website that we are listing our silver price at US$13.00 per ounce, however, due to your patience we are offering you a special price.
We will be limiting sales to a maximum of 100 ounces per customer. Please note, this offer is only good for 72 hours and is only open to those on our list who are receiving this email.
In order to take advantage of this one-time offer, please reply to this email with your ********* If you have not previously filled out our order form please also include your shipping address and preferred payment method in your reply. 
Orders will be treated on a first come first serve basis and we will send you a complete invoice with shipping and insurance costs within 2 days of receiving your response. Due to the extraordinary demand for this product, we doubt whether we will be able to keep them in stock for very long.
As usual, funds will be required before shipping and again this offer is only open for 72 hours.
Regards,
Karon Blandino 

Administrative Assistant
On behalf of Keith Neumeyer, President and CEO

First Majestic Silver Corp.

a12.5$ a 9,8 euros la onza,no se como lo haran en aduana para pagar el iva, no creo que pase nada, los guiris cuando vienen a españa , se les devuelve el iva al salir,creo que nosotros es algo parecido ¿no? yo cuando me he traido algo de eeuu no he pagado iva de nada xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx y no pague ni un puto duro de iva(si de exceso de peso de equipaje), creo que mientras no se pase un valor no hay que pagarlo ¿no? 
desconozco el tema ,podriais exprlicarlo?? pero solo si lo sabeis seguro ,no valen hipotesis


----------



## fmc (3 Dic 2008)

En teoría, todo paquete que entre en España debe pasar por la aduana y pagar el IVA correspondiente y los aranceles si procede. La práctica dice que la mayoría de los paquetes pequeños pasan sin problemas, sobre todo si vienen por correos.... no se molestan en hacer los trámites para cantidades pequeñas. Sin embargo, por agencia, o para cantidades mayores tienes todas las papeletas para que tengas que pagar los impuestos (e incluso puede que una comisión a la agencia de transportes por realizar los trámites)

El tema de llevar la mercancia encima o en la maleta es diferente, porque hay una cantidad exenta de declarar. Si no declaras y llevas más cantidad supongo que si te la paran tendrías que pagar multa.

A los guiris les devuelven el IVA porque se supone que tendrán que pagarlo en su país al pasar por aduana. De hecho, a los intracomunitarios no se lo devuelven...


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Dic 2008)

fmc dijo:


> A los guiris les devuelven el IVA porque se supone que tendrán que pagarlo en su país al pasar por aduana. De hecho, a los intracomunitarios no se lo devuelven...



gracias, si yo me refiero a los yankis


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 Dic 2008)

Tiene razón fmc...al llegar a la aduana podrían cobrar el IVA, y hasta aranceles, si la cantidad es considerable o la empresa de transporte declara el contenido.

El precio es atractivo en origen, pero puede quedar desvirtuado por los gastos. Podría ser más interesante comprar en Europa monedas Filarmónicas o Diners de Andorra.


----------



## Deudor (13 Dic 2008)

Pedido Anlagegold24 perfecto.

Pedido fecha 26-11-2008
Confirmación pedido recivido, datos transferencia y transferencia ese mismo dia.
Confirmación transferencia recivida y envio desde Anlagegold 1-12-2008
Recepción de las Phillarmonicas 11-12-2008.

Todo correctísimo.

PD: Efectivamente el paquete parece que ha sido abierto para inspección postal o algo, pero todo OK.


----------



## Deudor (13 Dic 2008)

Por cierto han subido de precio las phill, ahora cuestan lo mismo que las libertades.


----------



## Akita (14 Dic 2008)

¿Las monedas de plata (100 pesetas de franco 1966) poseen mayor valor numismático que el de la propia plata contenida? ¿Es interesante su compra por su valor en plata o no? 

He fisgoneado en varias webs de compra-venta y los precios son tan dispares que no sé cuál es el valor real de esa moneda. Supongo que si la ley es de 800 y el peso de la moneda ronda los 19 gramos, pagar más de 5 ó 6 euros por ella sería confiar en el valor numismático de la moneda más que en su valor en plata, ¿no?


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Dic 2008)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Las monedas de plata (100 pesetas de franco 1966) poseen mayor valor numismático que el de la propia plata contenida? ¿Es interesante su compra por su valor en plata o no?
> 
> He fisgoneado en varias webs de compra-venta y los precios son tan dispares que no sé cuál es el valor real de esa moneda. Supongo que si la ley es de 800 y el peso de la moneda ronda los 19 gramos, pagar más de 5 ó 6 euros por ella sería confiar en el valor numismático de la moneda más que en su valor en plata, ¿no?



Sí, es interesante. Se venden, ligeramente, por encima del precio del valor en plata. Si su estado es SIN CIRCULAR, o son de los años 1969 o 1970 son más caras que el valor de la plata.

Se ha hablado del tema en éste y otros hilos sobre la plata.

Un precio en torno a 5 euros es razonable, a veces se pueden pillar más baratas...ya que la plata está a mitad de precio en dólares sobre el máximo anual.


----------



## Akita (14 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sí, es interesante. Se venden, ligeramente, por encima del precio del valor en plata. Si su estado es SIN CIRCULAR, o son de los años 1969 o 1970 son más caras que el valor de la plata.
> 
> Se ha hablado del tema en éste y otros hilos sobre la plata.
> 
> Un precio en torno a 5 euros es razonable, a veces se pueden pillar más baratas...ya que la plata está a mitad de precio en dólares sobre el máximo anual.



Se trata de unas monedas de un familiar de las que se quiere desprender, y ni él ni yo estábamos seguros de cuál sería un precio justo y razonable. Le ofreceré 5 euros por moneda.

Gracias por la información una vez más, tiogilito888.


----------



## tonibar (15 Dic 2008)

alguien ha comprado en Willkommen bei der GP-METALLUM Münzen Barren Edelmetalle y desea compartir la experiencia ?


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Dic 2008)

tonibar dijo:


> alguien ha comprado en Willkommen bei der GP-METALLUM Münzen Barren Edelmetalle y desea compartir la experiencia ?



el forero "fmc" que tiene como avatar al tiogilito,nos aviso de esta pagina, a ver si el sabe algo,como molan los pack anticrisis





con eso enterrado en un sitio seguro, duermes muy tranquilo


----------



## fmc (15 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el forero "fmc" que tiene como avatar al tiogilito,nos aviso de esta pagina, a ver si el sabe algo,como molan los pack anticrisis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, no he comprado ahí.... prestadme 1000€ y pruebo a pedir un pack de esos


----------



## fmc (15 Dic 2008)

venga, para que no digáis que soy malo, aquí si he comprado y funcionan bastante bien ..... lo único que el porte sale a 7.99 (al menos para pedidos pequeños) pero no tienen la web bien programada y aplican 4.99.... habiendo que sumar los 3€ adicionales después 
PhilaBerlin der Mnz- und Briefmarkenshop aus der Hauptstadt !


----------



## roebek (15 Dic 2008)

fmc dijo:


> venga, para que no digáis que soy malo, aquí si he comprado y funcionan bastante bien ..... lo único que el porte sale a 7.99 (al menos para pedidos pequeños) pero no tienen la web bien programada y aplican 4.99.... habiendo que sumar los 3€ adicionales después
> PhilaBerlin der Mnz- und Briefmarkenshop aus der Hauptstadt !



Estos también tienen tienda en eBay:

PhilaBerlin | Briefmarken, Münzen y Gold | eBay.es


----------



## fmc (15 Dic 2008)

roebek dijo:


> Estos también tienen tienda en eBay:
> 
> PhilaBerlin | Briefmarken, Münzen y Gold | eBay.es



Ya, pero por ejemplo el paquete de 100 libertades vale 1279 en ebay y 1169 en la web... y me las mandan por 8€ a España, mientras que en ebay a Alemania ya vale 15


----------



## roebek (15 Dic 2008)

fmc dijo:


> Ya, pero por ejemplo el paquete de 100 libertades vale 1279 en ebay y 1169 en la web... y me las mandan por 8€ a España, mientras que en ebay a Alemania ya vale 15



Sí claro. En eBay puede valer la pena alguna puja que se quede algo más baja (que las hay), pero los paquetes de cómpralo ya no suelen ser muy ventajosos. Al menos los que he visto


----------



## Domin (17 Dic 2008)

Pues para la gente que no tenga ni idea de aleman esa pagina de ebay le puede venir de puta madre ya que tiene buenos precios, aunque sean un poco mas altos que en su web, muchas gracias por estas 2 paginas a ver si ahorro un poquito y me pido algunas de las que me faltan que son todas menos filarmonicas jaja.


----------



## Jalapa (19 Dic 2008)

hola. lo primero, gracias a fmc, que me ha descubierto otra pagina "guapa".

ayer hice un pedido a phila-berlin.
creo que es de lo mas baratito en portes, gastos, etc.
ayer mismo me confirmaron y me dieron el iban, asi que ya lo tienen transferido.

ya ire contando ..........


----------



## tonibar (19 Dic 2008)

a 12.01 euros, más barato no se puede, lastima de la poca variedad de monedas


----------



## Deudor (21 Dic 2008)

Por cierto parece que se están acabando las philarmonicas, las han retirado de los paquetes de inversion en anlagegold24.
Estaba claro que tenían un excedente por sobreproducción.


----------



## luismarple (26 Dic 2008)

Esto... me lo parece a mí o la plata sigue bajando de precio??


----------



## rory (29 Dic 2008)

Una consulta para los expertos numismáticos. ¿Cual sería un precio justo (de conocido o amigo) para una moneda de plata 20 reales de Isabel II de 1860?

Graciasss


----------



## luismarple (29 Dic 2008)

A cuanto vienen estando las filarmónicas ahora mismo?? siguen a 13,25 con el 7% de IVA incluido en algún sitio??


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> A cuanto vienen estando las filarmónicas ahora mismo?? siguen a 13,25 con el 7% de IVA incluido en algún sitio??



1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2008, EUR 12.30 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

a 12,30 con todo incluido


----------



## luismarple (29 Dic 2008)

Mmmm... entonces... tal como vienen pintando las cosas... no creeis que lo mejor es esperar unos mesecitos, hasta el verano o así, a ver lo que pasa con la plata?? pregunto.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Mmmm... entonces... tal como vienen pintando las cosas... no creeis que lo mejor es esperar unos mesecitos, hasta el verano o así, a ver lo que pasa con la plata?? pregunto.



no lo se,mas vale onza en la mano que ciento volando


----------



## luismarple (29 Dic 2008)

y si en vez de volar caen en picado???


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> y si en vez de volar caen en picado???



siempre habra una marquesina para que no nos descalabre


yo debo hacer el indio,pero si baja mas, compro mas,asi la media total me sale mas barata :


----------



## luismarple (29 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> siempre habra una marquesina para que no nos descalabre
> 
> 
> yo debo hacer el indio,pero si baja mas, compro mas,asi la media total me sale mas barata :



Esa jugada se llama "la del chino" y funciona siempre que no te quedes sin pasta si es que baja demasiado.


----------



## tonibar (29 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Mmmm... entonces... tal como vienen pintando las cosas... no creeis que lo mejor es esperar unos mesecitos, hasta el verano o así, a ver lo que pasa con la plata?? pregunto.



Yo me voy a esperar a Febrero pero no creo que baje mucho, más bien poco, pero si tiene que bajar lo hara durante estos dos meses... de todas maneras me imagino a todos los ingleses comprando oro&plata para evitar que sus libras piedran valor cada dia y bien podria subir el precio de la onza.

Esto es una loteria


----------



## manusan (30 Dic 2008)

Realmente estoy aprendiendo mucho en este foro, gracias a todos. Alguien sabe donde se pueden comprar monedas o lingotes de plata en Andorra? por internet no hay forma de encontrar y en algún lugar deben vender aunque sean los diners andorranos.


----------



## manusan (30 Dic 2008)

Una cosa mas y perdonar mi ignorancia, si compro un buen lote de monedas y las quiero vender al cabo de un tiempo, quien las compra? las casas que las venden, las compran también? ebay?.... Gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Dic 2008)

manusan dijo:


> Una cosa mas y perdonar mi ignorancia, si compro un buen lote de monedas y las quiero vender al cabo de un tiempo, quien las compra? las casas que las venden, las compran también? ebay?.... Gracias



mira los que venden lingotes, en su web tambien los compran (oro direct,ciode,etc,etc),o busca joyerias,tambien las compran,en eby tambien las podrias vender,segundamano,tiendas numismatica.....
lo que esta claro que si tu lo vendes directamente sacaras mas,fijate en esta pagina como venden y comrpan las monedas de oro,asi ves lo que hay,si compras un buen lote quizas lo logico seria hacerte un viajecito a bruselas para venderlas 

Gold Rates


----------



## AYN RANDiano (30 Dic 2008)

Yo no compraría metales preciosos por Internet.

Si las cosas se ponen _realmente_ mal pueden ilegalizar la tenencia e metales preciosos. Ya lo hizo Rooselvet.

Si encima de comprar por Internet guardáis luego los metales en la caja fuerte de un banco ya es para mataros, una contradicción como si MadMax se pusiese a pagar Fantas...


----------



## rosonero (30 Dic 2008)

manusan dijo:


> Realmente estoy aprendiendo mucho en este foro, gracias a todos. Alguien sabe donde se pueden comprar monedas o lingotes de plata en Andorra? por internet no hay forma de encontrar y en algún lugar deben vender aunque sean los diners andorranos.



En Andorra "na de na". Como me pilla relativamente cerca me interesé por el tema, acabé llamando a las dos numismáticas más importantes de Andorra y cuando les pregunté por los diners de plata ni siquiera sabían de su existencia :::.
Se producen y distribuyen desde Alemania así que posiblemente via web los consigas al mismo precio. Los muy cabr... no se molestaron ni en volverme a llamar así que no sé si ya deben tener.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Dic 2008)

AYN RANDiano dijo:


> Yo no compraría metales preciosos por Internet.



a mi me da algo de yuyu,pero se va pasando segun vas comprando


AYN RANDiano dijo:


> Si las cosas se ponen _realmente_ mal pueden ilegalizar la tenencia e metales preciosos. Ya lo hizo Rooselvet



laplata NUNCA ha sido ilegalizada,el oro si ,es cierto,el otro dia vi un .pdf donde venia la hoja de un periodico de la epoca,diciendo que le caerian 9 años de trena al que se quedase con algo de oro


AYN RANDiano dijo:


> Si encima de comprar por Internet guardáis luego los metales en la caja fuerte de un banco ya es para mataros, una contradicción como si MadMax se pusiese a pagar Fantas...



eso es cierto, ademas el estado español es el mayor pagafantas de este puto pais,nos guardan el oro fisico en eeuu e inglaterra,ademas les pagamos gastos de custodia ,es cierto total,mirar este enlace, vais a flipar de lo gilipollas que somos en ejspain
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...spana-incumplen-las-normas-de-peso-y-ley.html


----------



## luismarple (31 Dic 2008)

Eso del oro de Roosevelt como fue?? cuanto oro se podía tener?? había que entregar también las alianzas y los piños de oro??


----------



## segundaresidencia (31 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Eso del oro de Roosevelt como fue?? cuanto oro se podía tener?? había que entregar también las alianzas y los piños de oro??



luisma ponme un thanks, que me molan.....





mira
Año: 13, Septiembre 1971 No. 253
N. D. El siguiente artículo sobre el oro fue publicado en Newsweek antes de la crisis monetaria que desataron las declaraciones del presidente Nixon, referente a la situación del dólar. Sin embargo, la opinión del prominente economista e historiador económico Milton Friedman es aún más pertinente, puesto que ha sido declarado oficialmente que el oro ya no será vendido al precio de $35.OO la onza. Los hechos han demostrado que el uso del oro en los sistemas monetarios oficiales del mundo actual no juega ninguna función monetaria, y más bien que se comporta como cualquier material o mercadería; y que se posee como cualquier otro activo en los estados financieros y no, como comúnmente se cree, como un respaldo con relación estricta a la cantidad de dinero circulante. Muchos fueron los países que siguieron a EE.UU. al prohibir a los individuos tener, comprar o vender oro, sin siquiera saber por qué EE.UU. lo hacían. Las únicas razones que se escuchan para mantener esas prohibiciones son pseudometafísicas y no económicas, o simplemente irrelevantes: son razones como: «así debe ser» o «así lo hacen en EE.UU.», o «el oro es muy importante», o «sólo a los especuladores les interesa», o «la gente, por ignorancia, todavía cree en ese vetusto metal», etc. Leamos pues, una severa y franca crítica hecha por uno de los economistas de mayor renombre hoy día en EE.UU. y el mundo entero.

Traducido por el CEES. Derechos de autor Newsweek Inc. agosto 16, 1971.

ORO

Milton Friedman

En la Bolsa de la Costa Occidental de Estados Unidos (The West Coast Commodity Exchange) iniciaron recientemente el comercio en futuros de oro.

La Bolsa consideró que habían encontrado una manera de hacerlo sin infringir los reglamentos que la Tesorería de EE.UU. emitió en 1934 (Gold Reserve Act) las cuales prohiben a los residentes de EE.UU., poseer, comprar y vender oro para cualquier fin que no sea numismático o industrial. La Tesorería intervino y después de varios días la Bolsa suspendió los negocios en oro. El asunto será decidido ahora en las cortes.

Nunca ha existido, y no existe hoy día razón válida para prohibir a individuos el poseer, comprar o vender oro . Los individuos deberían tener el mismo derecho para comerciar con oro que tienen para comerciar en plata, cobre, aluminio o cualquier otro material.

Legislación Conseguida

Generalmente se ha creído que dicha prohibición tenía una justificación monetaria válida cuando, por primera vez, se impuso. Esto es falso. Cuando el presidente Roosevelt cortó el eslabón entre el dólar y el oro el 6 de marzo de 1933, las reservas de oro en EE.UU., en relación a la cantidad de dinero, eran más altas que en cualquier otro tiempo desde que se instituyó el Sistema Federal de Reserva en 1914. No hubo mayor fuga de oro en 1933, aparte de la fuga que hubo de los bancos por parte de los depositantes que retiraron sus depósitos, su oro y sus Certificados de Oro. Y entonces, Roosevelt cortó el eslabón entre el dólar y el oro, y posteriormente, deliberadamente subió el precio del oro primero en 1933, manipulando el mercado; y después de 1934, fijándole el precio de $35.OO por onza, basándose en el Gold Reserve Act de 1934, todo ello con el objeto de devaluar el dólar en relación a otras monedas, y subir así el precio en dólares de algunos productos, especialmente agrícolas, que se comerciaban internacionalmente. Él no subió el precio del oro para proteger una decreciente reserva de oro ni tampoco para aumentar el medio circulante. Las reservas de oro de EE.UU. más que se triplicaron de 1934 a 1940.

¿Por qué, entonces, el presidente Roosevelt prohibió la posesión del oro y requirió a todos los tenedores de oro que lo entregaran al gobierno? Esta «nacionalización» del oro tuvo un objetivo y solamente un objetivo: el de evitar que personas particulares lucraran debido al aumento del precio en dólares del oro, que el mismo gobierno había propiciado. Tenedores particulares de oro fueron obligados a entregar su oro a la Tesorería de EE.UU. al precio de $20.67 por onza, aunque el precio en el mercado estaba por encima de esta cifra. 

Este fue un acto de expropiación de propiedad privada que en nada difiere en principio de las nacionalizaciones que Castro hizo en Cuba de las industrias propiedad de ciudadanos de EE.UU. y de otros propietarios sin compensación alguna; ni tampoco diferente de la nacionalización que Allende lleva a cabo de las minas de cobre en Chile, a un precio menor de su valor de mercado. Como nación no tenemos derecho de objetar estos actos de expropiación. Hicimos exactamente lo mismo a residentes de Estados Unidos.

Por supuesto que los tenedores de oro se resistieron a la expropiación. Aquellos que tenían Certificados de Oro estaban indefensos, puesto que la Tesorería simplemente ya no haría honor a ellos. Pero aquellos que tenían moneda estaban en una posición diferente. De todo el oro que se estimó estar en manos del público en febrero de 1933 ($571 millones), sólo la mitad fue entregada y la mayor parte fue probablemente entregada por bancos comerciales cuyos registros eran oficiales._

Fin a la Prohibición

Si alguna vez existieron razones para prohibir la posesión privada de oro, no existe ninguna hoy día. La reducción de la función monetaria del oro que el presidente Roosevelt comenzó ha sido ya concluida. Requerimientos en oro como reserva para papel moneda y depósitos han sido abolidos. El intento de mantener el precio del oro en el mundo a $35.00 por onza ha sido abandonado. Existe un mercado libre en Londres donde el precio actualmente es más de $40.00 por onza. El precio oficial es puramente simbólico, así como también lo es la función monetaria del oro.

El congresista Philip Crane ha presentado una moción para abolir la prohibición de poseer, comprar o vender oro por parte de individuos particulares. Esta moción debería ser aprobada con prontitud. Terminemos de una vez con esta innecesaria y vergonzosa restricción a la libertad individual.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Para mantener el mito de que la ley había sido obedecida, las estadísticas oficiales fueron «revisadas» con objeto de excluir 287 millones que nunca fueron entregados, en la teoría de que esta suma debe haberse perdido, destruido, exportado sin registro o bien tenido en colecciones numismáticas. En las estadísticas oficiales, el sistema oficial de reserva llegó al extremo de restar esta suma de sus cálculos estimativos de la cantidad de dinero existente aduciendo error, modificando estadísticas hasta llegar retroactivamente el año 1914. Esta revisión no puede ser justificada. Puede ser demostrado concluyentemente que el error máximo por este motivo era mínimo. De acuerdo con ello, en cálculos estimativos de la cantidad de dinero en Estados Unidos hechos por Ana J. Schwartz y este servidor, hemos eliminado esta revisión espúrea._


----------



## luismarple (31 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> luisma ponme un thanks, que me molan.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_

jajajajaja, que salao!!_


----------



## tonibar (3 Ene 2009)

Subidita de precios en anlagegold24, una media de 25 centimos por moneda, quien decia que el precio de la plata estaba bajando ?

filarmonicas ? cuenta en ING ? este vendedor seguro que es forero http://***.ebay.es/100-MONEDAS-PLAT...895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Ene 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Subidita de precios en anlagegold24, una media de 25 centimos por moneda, quien decia que el precio de la plata estaba bajando ?
> 
> filarmonicas ? cuenta en ING ? este vendedor seguro que es forero http://***.ebay.es/100-MONEDAS-PLAT...895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318#ebayphotohosting




Debe de ser forera, según los comentarios:



> Sin problemas un poquito despistada jejeje pero bien



¿Creia que nos había dicho que ya tenía vendidas las filarmónica? 

¿No será TRAX? :


Cuidado que hunde los precios:




> 1 Onza Filarmonica 2008 1,5 € Austria Plata 0,999 PLATA (nº 250327490708)	0,99 EUR



Pero tranquilos que el "comprador" es su multiebayer preferido "ramonchavo"...


----------



## vidarr (3 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Cuidado que unde los precios:



Sip:

1,99 EUR ¡Cómpralo ya! >
Finaliza en:	11-ene-09 22:43:10 H.Esp (8 días 6 horas)
Envío: 16,76 EUR

Buen intento, si eBay no le anula la puja.

Yo también creía que a estas alturas tendría ya todas vendidas. O le ha cogido gusto al negocio o nos ha engañado como a chinos


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 Ene 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Realmente estoy aprendiendo mucho en este foro, gracias a todos. Alguien sabe donde se pueden comprar monedas o lingotes de plata en Andorra? por internet no hay forma de encontrar y en algún lugar deben vender aunque sean los diners andorranos.



Los diners de Andorra se importan...desde Alemania. En Andorra ni los conocen. Es muy habitual que eso ocurra en pequeños estados...que tan sólo ceden la licencia de acuñación...

EDITO: ya respondió a la cuestión, de forma muy adecuada, el forero Rosonero.


----------



## eryosoy (3 Ene 2009)

*tiogilito*

Pregunta a tiogilito si es tan amable o al que quiera responder tambien, quiero comprar algunas moneditas de plata me ofrecen:

Libertad 2008 a 12.15
Filarmonicas 2008 a 12.20
Pandas 2009 a 13.95, 
Silver eagle a 13.45

El kilo de kookaburra 2009 a 359

Como mas baratas son las libertad, pero merece la pena pagar un poco mas por las panda?? es que viendo monedas, los pandas se suelen revalorizar mas parece no?? es porque producen menos o algo asi?'

Opinas tiogilito mejor comprar monedas pequeñas, monedas de kilo o lingotes??'

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## tiogilito888 (3 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Pregunta a tiogilito si es tan amable o al que quiera responder tambien, quiero comprar algunas moneditas de plata me ofrecen:
> 
> Libertad 2008 a 12.15
> Filarmonicas 2008 a 12.20
> ...



Los precios que le ofrecen son muy buenos.

Sí, merece la pena pagar ese diferencial por los pandas.

A igual precio: es siempre mejor comprar pequeñas monedas, grandes monedas y después lingotes.

Otra cosa es a diferente precio...entonces hay que sopesar las distintas ofertas.


----------



## eryosoy (3 Ene 2009)

Gracias por responder y sobre todo con tanta rapidez, es que son buenos precios por eso ando tan liado, la moneda kookaburra de 1kg como a 11 y pico la onza, las libertades estan baratisimas y los pandas creo que son mi perdicion, pero son todos precios distintos,
ando super liado, y por eso pedi ayuda,

Por cierto sobre el tema falsas como andan los pandas???


----------



## eryosoy (3 Ene 2009)

Tambien las onzas de andorra a 11.40 y las onzas de plata de las islas cook a 11.45, estoy liadisimo que opinan los super expertos del foro

es mejor comprar la mas barata porque esta mas cerca del spot, osea comprar onzas de andorra o ir a por las mas caras como pandas, 

no se que hacer


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Pregunta a tiogilito si es tan amable o al que quiera responder tambien, quiero comprar algunas moneditas de plata me ofrecen:
> 
> Libertad 2008 a 12.15
> Filarmonicas 2008 a 12.20
> ...



si es de una web ,pon el enlace, eso no debe callarse : , debe de haber para todos je je je


----------



## tonibar (3 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Por cierto sobre el tema falsas como andan los pandas???



En ebay hay mucho Panda falso, pero tu vendedor parece fiable, por cierto, si te decides a no comprar comparte la fuente con los demas


----------



## eryosoy (4 Ene 2009)

Es de un amigo que esta en Alemania y viene la semana que viene a España y me va a traer las que le pida, 

Pero aun los expertos no os decantais por la pregunta: 

Comprariais la mas barata por estar mas cerca del spot, osea Diner andorra a 11.40, o sera una moneda mas dificil de vender en el futuro, o comprariais libertades a 12.15. u arriesgariais a pandas 13.95, esta abierto la discusion que pensais??'

32 onzas de diner mas o menos un kilo serian sobre 364 euros
libertades sobre 389 
pandas sobre 446.


----------



## tiogilito888 (4 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Es de un amigo que esta en Alemania y viene la semana que viene a España y me va a traer las que le pida,
> 
> Pero aun los expertos no os decantais por la pregunta:
> 
> ...



Los pandas están muy bien y los diners también. Puedes comprar un poco de todo...


----------



## merche400 (4 Ene 2009)

Una puntalizacion que creo puede ser util, de que, creo yo, que hemos tocado fondo en el precio de las monedas de plata física.

Veamos... hace un par de semanas, la plata "spot" llegó a valer 7'30 "euros" y la fisica en anlangegold24.de estaba por 12'20 euros.

Hoy (bueno... el viernes...) la plata spot ya está a 8'28euros y la física a 12'45 euros.

Es decir... que el spot ha subido un 13'42% (0'98 euros) mientras que el fisico ha subido un 2'05% (0'25 euros)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Una puntalizacion que creo puede ser util, de que, creo yo, que hemos tocado fondo en el precio de las monedas de plata física.
> 
> Veamos... hace un par de semanas, la plata "spot" llegó a valer 7'30 "euros" y la fisica en anlangegold24.de estaba por 12'20 euros.
> 
> ...



En efecto, el overspot se está reduciendo. Es un signo más.

Yo también apuesto que hemos tocado fondo, no sólo en plata sinó en commodities en general. Ya lo he comentado por el petroleo y ha pegado un subidón importante. Aunque es de esperar un pull-back con mínimos mayores de los anteriores.

La evolución hasta la investidura de Obama y un mes después de ella va a ser determinante. Conociendo a los yanquis apuesto que le han dejado un pufo económico de narices.


----------



## andion (4 Ene 2009)

Extemporáneo dijo:


> Saludos burbujeros:
> hace tiempo que he descubierto el foro pero este es mi primer mensaje.
> 
> Antes de nada he de deciros que estoy aprendiendo mucho de vosotros (sobre econom'ia, política, crisis,etc). Mil gracias a todos los que participáis y a los que administran todo esto.
> ...



compara........
1 oz Kookaburra 2009, EUR 13.45 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

[url=http://www.beko-muenzen.de/assets/s2dmain.html?http://www.beko-muenzen.de/]BeKo-Edelmetalle[/URL]
1 € de diferencia de precio en ésta moneda......

No veo el precio de las Philarmónicas en beko...


----------



## BILU (4 Ene 2009)

Alguien sabe cuánto vale el transporte en anlagegold? Es que no voy muy suelto de alemán y no sé si lo pone. Gracias


----------



## eryosoy (4 Ene 2009)

que opinais del diner de andorra lo veis como una buena moneda ??? es la que esta mas cerca del spot a 11.40, o creeis que por poco mas 12.15 o asi merecen mas la pena libertades, 

se esperan opiniones


----------



## andion (4 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuánto vale el transporte en anlagegold? Es que no voy muy suelto de alemán y no sé si lo pone. Gracias



TRADUCTOR CuervoBlanco :: TRADUCTORES GRATIS :: Traductor gratis de webs on-line y enlaces a traductores y diccionarios de español, ingles, frances, aleman, arabe, catalan, portugues, italiano, euskera, chino, japones, ruso, coreano, sueco, holandes,

Versandkosten: 23.00 €, para paquete de 100 gramos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (4 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> que opinais del diner de andorra lo veis como una buena moneda ??? es la que esta mas cerca del spot a 11.40, o creeis que por poco mas 12.15 o asi merecen mas la pena libertades,
> 
> se esperan opiniones



No, el Diner de Andorra es la peor moneda bullion coin del mercado. Es la más fea con mucha diferencia, casi al mismo precio está la de la Isla de Cook.

La libertad es más bonita...pero pagas más. Tú eres el único que ha de decidir si merece la pena. Si tienes dudas compra la mitad de cada, y así no te equivocarás...


----------



## eryosoy (4 Ene 2009)

Creo que al final van a ser libertades y algunos pandas, mañana los encargare, gracias por responder tiogilito, lo unico que me tira para atras de los pandas es que dicen que estan apareciendo muchos falsos


----------



## tiogilito888 (4 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Creo que al final van a ser libertades y algunos pandas, mañana los encargare, gracias por responder tiogilito, lo unico que me tira para atras de los pandas es que dicen que estan apareciendo muchos falsos



Coño...pero tú las estás comprando nuevas y en cantidad...eso no es como si compras una monedita por internet. Supongo que te las trae un amigo de un sitio de confianza. En Alemania no suelen chorizar por estas miserias...

Los pandas falsos no suelen tener el simbolo de los yuanes en el anverso. Únicamente tienen la cifra.


----------



## manusan (5 Ene 2009)

Los pescadores no dicen nunca sus caladeros para que no se agoten, y suelen exagerar sobre el tamaño de sus capturas... los que tienen plata esperan que suba y los que van a comprar desean que baje mas.... asi que para poner un granito de arena para la ansiada subida que mejor que decir caladeros ! joder que metafórico me he levantao.


----------



## eryosoy (5 Ene 2009)

alguien conoce esta moneda, he estado buscando informacion por internet y no encuentro nada, y ya se han vendido varias en ebay, lo raro es que no es de un kilo es de unos 850 gramos

http://***.ebay.es/Lingote-de-plata...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308

cambiar asteriscos por ***


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> alguien conoce esta moneda, he estado buscando informacion por internet y no encuentro nada, y ya se han vendido varias en ebay, lo raro es que no es de un kilo es de unos 850 gramos
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/Lingote-de-plata...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308
> 
> cambiar asteriscos por ***




Curioso. Sin embargo pone 1000 (gramos?). Espero que el "Ag.99.9" no tenga el mismo problema.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (5 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuánto vale el transporte en anlagegold? Es que no voy muy suelto de alemán y no sé si lo pone. Gracias



Los gastos de envío para países de la UE son 23 € aunque durante las fiestas (hasta el 31/12) lo subieron a 35 €


----------



## tonibar (5 Ene 2009)

Bueno, quien quiera comprar libertades mexicanas aqui no llegan a 12e la unidad, a ver si algún forero puede dar referencias www.kronwitter-muenzen.de


----------



## Carrilet (5 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> alguien conoce esta moneda, he estado buscando informacion por internet y no encuentro nada, y ya se han vendido varias en ebay, lo raro es que no es de un kilo es de unos 850 gramos
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/Lingote-de-plata...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308
> 
> cambiar asteriscos por ***



Eso tiene pinta de parecerse a algo de Images of Fake Chinese Coins or Bars, vamos que parece una mala falsificación


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Ene 2009)

Carrilet dijo:


> Eso tiene pinta de parecerse a algo de Images of Fake Chinese Coins or Bars, vamos que parece una mala falsificación



¿No es la tercera por la derecha? Parece exactamente la misma. No debe ser ni plata:



> ALL OF THESE ITEMS ARE MADE WITH CHEAP METALS, SUCH AS LEAD, COPPER, NICKEL OR IRON...



El problema de ebay es que está lleno de chorizos y ebay se lo pasa por el forro. Cuidadito también con los que tienen rating alto. Mirad lo que han comprado o vendido porque a veces es un rating fabricado a base de vender botones.


----------



## Carrilet (6 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿No es la tercera por la derecha? Parece exactamente la misma. No debe ser ni plata:



Me sabia mal que pudiesen timar a alguien, y envié al vendedor mis dudas sobre que fuese anténtica, y me respondió esto:

*Tengo varios motivos para saber que es autentica. El primero es que proviene del govierno chino directamente. Mi mujer es China, y mi cuñado me la vendio. El trabaja en el Govierno chino y es un objeto al que solo tienen acceso en el govierno (de primera mano) luego la gente las vende y vende y acaban en todas partes. Pero esta en concreto se que viene del govierno directamente. 

Segundo. Tengo mas lingotes de plata, los puedes ver que estan en venta en Ebay. Todos de plata maciza, y todos, al igual que la moneda reaccionana ingual ante un iman. Con un iman normal, no muy potente, no hacen nada, es como si fuera madera. Pero con un iman muy potente la plata hace una reaccion extraña. Si sueltas el iman encima, en un promer momento lo frena, como si lo repele, pero de alguna manera tambien lo atrae. 
Se que la plata, oro y platino no tienen efecto con imanes, y eso es cierto cuando hablamos de pequeñas cantidades de oro o plata y utilizamos un iman de poca potencia, pero con grandes cantidades, como en un lingote y con un iman potente hay una reaccion extraña. 
Con los lingotes de plata me pasa con todos, y con el de 50 gramos se observa un fenomeno parecido, pero con menos intensidad, ya que solo son 50 gramos. 
Este es un iman muy potente, si lo pegas a un metal tienes que utilizar todas tus fuerzas para despegarlo. Estaria encantado de enseñarte este fenomeno con la plata si ganas algun articulo y lo recoges en persona. Intente buscar informacion de la reaccion de la plata a los imanes y solo encontre que no son afectados, pero con imanes potentes si que lo son. 

Sobre la moneda, quiza haya alguna replica falsa de la original, no lo se, pero esta es 100% plata. 

Un saludo, 
Daniel
*
¿Es posible que la plata reaccione ante un imán? yo creo que no, pero por favor, que alguien más versado en metales presiosos lo confirme.


----------



## eryosoy (6 Ene 2009)

Una pregunta para los entendidos, no pensais que el silver eagle sera simplemente una inversion en plata, digo que no sera una inversion como ejemplar raro numismatico que se pueda revalorizar, ya que veo que se realizan cada año casi 20 millones??'

Por ejemplo Libertades de 1 kg que he visto esta tarde son muy raras en comparacion no??'

Un saludo


----------



## eryosoy (6 Ene 2009)

He estado mirando yo tambien y cada vez pienso mas que es falsa, ya la he visto como falsa en un par de paginas


----------



## andion (6 Ene 2009)

Carrilet dijo:


> Me sabia mal que pudiesen timar a alguien, y envié al vendedor mis dudas sobre que fuese anténtica, y me respondió esto:
> 
> *Tengo varios motivos para saber que es autentica. El primero es que proviene del govierno chino directamente. Mi mujer es China, y mi cuñado me la vendio. El trabaja en el Govierno chino y es un objeto al que solo tienen acceso en el govierno (de primera mano) luego la gente las vende y vende y acaban en todas partes. Pero esta en concreto se que viene del govierno directamente.
> 
> ...




A ver, algo de razón lleva el vendedor.......
Ese fenómeno se llama *Diamagnetismo*
Materiales diamagnéticos.- Son aquellos que se magnetizan muy débilmente, pero en sentido opuesto al campo magnetizante. Tales como el oro y la plata.
Ahora, eso del ojímetro para comprobar éste efecto....pues no sé.


----------



## andion (6 Ene 2009)

Inversionesvivanco - MONEDAS INVERSION PLATA

Muy caro..........


----------



## Monsterspeculator (6 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> A ver, algo de razón lleva el vendedor.......
> Ese fenómeno se llama *Diamagnetismo*
> Materiales diamagnéticos.- Son aquellos que se magnetizan muy débilmente, pero en sentido opuesto al campo magnetizante. Tales como el oro y la plata.
> Ahora, eso del ojímetro para comprobar éste efecto....pues no sé.



Jo,jo,jo,...yo también le he escrito indicándole que aparecía en la lista de monedas chinas falsas. Pensaba hacerle un favor ya que el pobre igual no sabía que era falsa. Me ha respondido lo mismo.

El asunto no es nada convincente teniendo en cuenta que el cobre también es diamagnético:

Diamagnetism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A saber de qué aleación (mezclada con plata) está hecha. Le he preguntado sobre dimensiones. Así podremos saber la densidad (si responde).

A mi no me convence. Eso que ponga 1000 gramos y no pese un kilo ya lo dice todo. Estoy seguro que no tiene la densidad de la plata.


----------



## merche400 (7 Ene 2009)

Acabo de ver que la filarmonica ha pasado, de 12'45 euros esta mañana a 13'30 ahora.


hummmm..... parece ser que hemos tocado fondo de la plata y esto se anima.


----------



## andion (8 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Acabo de ver que la filarmonica ha pasado, de 12'45 euros esta mañana a 13'30 ahora.
> hummmm..... parece ser que hemos tocado fondo de la plata y esto se anima.



Merche.....sin acritud...
Esto no es como la bolsa.....que estás mirando continuamente cotizaciones......
Además........te pueden pillar en un Owned de espanto.
La verdad es que nadie sabe si va a bajar o va a subir.......
¿Hacemos una porra?.........


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Ene 2009)

andion dijo:


> Merche.....sin acritud...
> Esto no es como la bolsa.....que estás mirando continuamente cotizaciones......
> Además........te pueden pillar en un Owned de espanto.
> La verdad es que nadie sabe si va a bajar o va a subir.......
> ¿Hacemos una porra?.........



Merche se refiere a los precios de Anlage, y parece que están seriamente en ruptura de stock ¿Gracias a burbuja.info? Han subido el precio de las onzas más baratas y empiezan a no tener nada. Las monedas de platino que vendían a 875 ahora las tienen a 975 :


----------



## Deudor (8 Ene 2009)

Además del boom de burbuja.info hay que tener en cuenta que el banco de Austria tenia un gran stock de estas monedas, fabricó muchas en 2008. 
En definitiva, las filarmónicas, han sido una gran oportunidad de comprar plata pura acuñada a un gran precio. Se ha acabado ya la oportunidad.


----------



## Deudor (8 Ene 2009)

Por otra parte, merche400 cuando abriste este hilo, en septiembre, ¿que nombre le pusiste?


----------



## merche400 (8 Ene 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Por otra parte, merche400 cuando abriste este hilo, en septiembre, ¿que nombre le pusiste?



El tema no es si sube 1 euro mas o menos...sino que, actualmente, aprecio una tendencia a que la plata física pase olimpicamente del spot. Menos de 12 euros la plata física en monedas es muy dificil que baje. Ya paso hace poco a 11,90 y duró dos días, a pesar que el spot no hacia mas que bajar.

Por ello, sigo pensando, que es una buena idea pillarse unas monedas de estas, así como complementarla con las de 12 euros del BDE y las de holanda(que pronto me traerán).

Para los que nuestros conocimientos numismáticos se engloban entre "niputaidea" y "nipajoleraidea", estas monedas son las mas "conservadoras" que puedan haber.


Saludos


----------



## BILU (8 Ene 2009)

Merche400, ayer compré 2 Libertades a 10 euros, en una numismática de mi ciudad. Lo digo porque a veces nos complicamos mucho con páginas, Alemania, portes, etc. etc. y debajo de casa las tenemos mejor.
Bien es cierto que sólo tenía 2, le dije que encargara más. Por mucho que me suba no creo que intente cobrar más de 12 euros.


----------



## tonibar (8 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Merche400, ayer compré 2 Libertades a 10 euros, en una numismática de mi ciudad. Lo digo porque a veces nos complicamos mucho con páginas, Alemania, portes, etc. etc. y debajo de casa las tenemos mejor.
> Bien es cierto que sólo tenía 2, le dije que encargara más. Por mucho que me suba no creo que intente cobrar más de 12 euros.



pues si eres de Barcelona estaria bien compartir la información y dar negocio a nuestros vecinos comerciantes, preguntare por ahi a ver que tal.


----------



## vidarr (8 Ene 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> pues si eres de Barcelona estaria bien compartir la información y dar negocio a nuestros vecinos comerciantes, preguntare por ahi a ver que tal.



Digo yo que si no es de Barcelona también, ¿no?


----------



## BILU (8 Ene 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> pues si eres de Barcelona estaria bien compartir la información y dar negocio a nuestros vecinos comerciantes, preguntare por ahi a ver que tal.



No soy de Barcelona pero es lo de menos, quiero decir que buscando un poco yo creo que se puede sacar mejor precio que en internet. De entrada te ahorras los portes. Es que a veces nos liamos buscando en una página de no sé dónde pensando que es la compra del siglo y a una manzana de casa tenemos lo mismo o mejor.
Un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> No soy de Barcelona pero es lo de menos, quiero decir que buscando un poco yo creo que se puede sacar mejor precio que en internet. De entrada te ahorras los portes. Es que a veces nos liamos buscando en una página de no sé dónde pensando que es la compra del siglo y a una manzana de casa tenemos lo mismo o mejor.
> Un saludo



es cierto,doy fe  de que a veces se encuentran unos precios muy buenos y muy cerca.
ves burradas, pero "bicheando" por ahi (me encanta) te encuentra unas cosas muy majas, a veces crees que no saben lo que venden,pero tambien diria que son los unicos que venden algo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ene 2009)

Carrilet dijo:


> Me sabia mal que pudiesen timar a alguien, y envié al vendedor mis dudas sobre que fuese anténtica, y me respondió esto:
> 
> *Tengo varios motivos para saber que es autentica. El primero es que proviene del govierno chino directamente. Mi mujer es China, y mi cuñado me la vendio. El trabaja en el Govierno chino y es un objeto al que solo tienen acceso en el govierno (de primera mano) luego la gente las vende y vende y acaban en todas partes. Pero esta en concreto se que viene del govierno directamente.
> 
> ...




Continuando con el tema. El vededor me envía las dimensiones: 11.4 cm de diametro y espesor 0.9 cm. La densidad que me da (pesa 816 gramos) es de 8.88. Si pesase un kilo las medidas son correctas y daría la densidad de la plata de 10.5.

No parece que lo haya quitado de la venta...y parece que tiene más:

informaticakcres | Categoría 1 y | eBay.es


Y la gente pujando como posesos :


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (9 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Merche400, ayer compré 2 Libertades a 10 euros, en una numismática de mi ciudad. Lo digo porque a veces nos complicamos mucho con páginas, Alemania, portes, etc. etc. y debajo de casa las tenemos mejor.
> Bien es cierto que sólo tenía 2, le dije que encargara más. Por mucho que me suba no creo que intente cobrar más de 12 euros.



En mi ciudad solo hay dos numismáticas, he ido esta mañana mismo a preguntar.

En una no había monedas bullion (!!??)
En la otra solo Maples y Kookaburras a 20 €. Me ha dicho que a partir de cierto número me las podía rebajar un poco, a 19 € si eso.

Igual me han visto cara de pardillo.


----------



## manusan (9 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Merche400, ayer compré 2 Libertades a 10 euros, en una numismática de mi ciudad. Lo digo porque a veces nos complicamos mucho con páginas, Alemania, portes, etc. etc. y debajo de casa las tenemos mejor.
> Bien es cierto que sólo tenía 2, le dije que encargara más. Por mucho que me suba no creo que intente cobrar más de 12 euros.



2 libertades a 10 euros cada una... sin duda un golpe de suerte debido a un error del numismático. Ese precio no es normal ni se encuentra en tiendas de barrio. Las numismáticas tienen las mismas vías de compra que nosotros o las subastas. Evidentemente si la vende a 10, la debe comprar a 6? 7?, seamos realistas no crees?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Merche400, ayer compré 2 Libertades a 10 euros, en una numismática de mi ciudad. Lo digo porque a veces nos complicamos mucho con páginas, Alemania, portes, etc. etc. y debajo de casa las tenemos mejor.
> Bien es cierto que sólo tenía 2, le dije que encargara más. Por mucho que me suba no creo que intente cobrar más de 12 euros.



Vamos a ver, ¿la libertad es esta?

reverso







anverso








Porque hay otras monedas mejicanas. ¿Es plata pura?

Si la has encontrado por 10 euros te felicito. Has debido dar con un comerciante despistado. Como que me juego algo que las que has encargado no te van a llegar y si te llegan no seran por 10 euros.


----------



## luismarple (9 Ene 2009)

Bilu! de que ciudad eres!!??


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Ene 2009)

manusan dijo:


> 2 libertades a 10 euros cada una... sin duda un golpe de suerte debido a un error del numismático. Ese precio no es normal ni se encuentra en tiendas de barrio. Las numismáticas tienen las mismas vías de compra que nosotros o las subastas. Evidentemente si la vende a 10, la debe comprar a 6? 7?, seamos realistas no crees?



muchos de los que venden no se rigen por el precio de londres, no voy a poner que ni por cuanto,pero hace poco compre a un conocido una cosa por decir algo ,por 8 , cuando su precio debia de ser 10 , le pregunte a que era debido, y su respuesta fue,"me da igual la cotizacion,lo vendo a 8 porque me costo 5 y punto"
hace poco orodirect y ciode tenian las onzas a 699 euros ,y estaban mas cerca del precio de cotizacion que de costumbre, ellos calcularian el beneficio del precio de su compra dandoles relativamente lo mismo el precio oficial,cuanto mas subiese antes las vendian,supongo que esa seria su estrategia


----------



## tonibar (9 Ene 2009)

En Avenida Gaudi de Barcelona he visto pandas a 25 euros, casi el doble que en Alemania, bueno, incluyo una tienda web más a nuestra lista Münzversand Kleiner Goldmünzen & Silbermünzen & Sammlermünzen & Euromünzen & 2 Euro tiene precios muy buenos pero la web parece hecha por un estudiante de primero de logse, jeje.


----------



## merche400 (10 Ene 2009)

En esta pagina que acabo de ver 
SilverBroker GmbH - 10 Unzen Australian Kookaburra 2009 gekapselt

tienen las 10 onzas de kooakaburra a 127 euros (iva 7% incluido)
...lo digo por si puede interesar..


----------



## Deudor (11 Ene 2009)

Ando un poco mosqueado con una cosa, que seguro es de principiante.
El diámetro de las monedas de onza, por ejemplo la Philharmoniker de este hilo.
En anlagegold y en varios sitios más pone que es de 40 mm, sin embargo las mias miden 37 mm. Hay muchos sitios que ponen las onzas con 40 mm de diametro, supongo que sean similares.
Un ayuda a este pobre principiante.


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Ene 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Ando un poco mosqueado con una cosa, que seguro es de principiante.
> El diámetro de las monedas de onza, por ejemplo la Philharmoniker de este hilo.
> En anlagegold y en varios sitios más pone que es de 40 mm, sin embargo las mias miden 37 mm. Hay muchos sitios que ponen las onzas con 40 mm de diametro, supongo que sean similares.
> Un ayuda a este pobre principiante.



mira tio ,estas en lo cierto, miden 36,5 tu calibre tendra algo de holgura
Technical Specifications
The following table summarises the specifications of all the sizes.
Size Face Value Diameter Weight Fineness Gold Content Gold Content 
One Ounce 1989 - 2001 2000 Schillings 36.5 mms 31.105 grams .9999 31.104 grams 1.0000 troy ounces 
One Ounce 2002 - 100 Euros 36.5 mms 31.105 grams .9999 31.104 grams 1.0000 troy ounces 
no se porque pondran 40 ,pero en sus datos "tecnicos" vienen estas medidas


----------



## Deudor (12 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> mira tio ,estas en lo cierto, miden 36,5 tu calibre tendra algo de holgura



de calibre nada, escalímetro. Que he dicho que soy principiante. Y para pesar monedas las peso de 20 en 20 en el peso de la cocina.
Pues son varias las webs, ademas de anlagegold en las que figuran con 40 mm de diametro. (y no solo la philharmonica)


----------



## Deudor (12 Ene 2009)

De todas formas, ya les he mandado un mensaje a Anlagegold, y ya lo han cambiado. Lo que pasa es que han dejado el resto de onzas en 40 mm. Supongo que todas estén igual de mal, pero bueno.


----------



## Germain (16 Ene 2009)

Tiogilito, tiogilito tengo una pregunta para usted, aparte de los duros de plata y los francos franceses ¿hay otras monedas de la Unión Monetaria Latina que no sean muy difíciles de encontrar y sean más o menos asequibles? ¿Recomendaría usted alguna? Muchas gracias!


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Ene 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Tiogilito, tiogilito tengo una pregunta para usted, aparte de los duros de plata y los francos franceses ¿hay otras monedas de la Unión Monetaria Latina que no sean muy difíciles de encontrar y sean más o menos asequibles? ¿Recomendaría usted alguna? Muchas gracias!



Sí, los Francos belgas (en especial los de Leopoldo II) y los Bolívares venezolanos (los del s. XIX acostumbran a estar muy desgastados, si se compran de los baratillos).


----------



## merche400 (17 Ene 2009)

Yo estoy ahora haciendo un pedido de Filarmónicas...

Me salen a 12'20 la unidad.

Voy a deshacer unas cuantas posiciones en monedas de 12 del BDE y me voy a por la plata pura. 

Creo que iré, paulatinamente centrandome en la plata pura, en una cantidad testimonial de 12 euros del BDE y... en una cantidad por determinar de monedas de Holanda (pendiente de recibir).

El tema numismático se me escapa....

Ya os contaré....


----------



## Deudor (17 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Yo estoy ahora haciendo un pedido de Filarmónicas...
> 
> Me salen a 12'20 la unidad.




100 phil más que te metes entre pecho y espalda. La verdad es que es lo más barato que se puede comprar.
Yo sigo pendiente de saber si he comprado algo o no en Holanda (no me han cargado nada en la VISA aún).

En cuanto se me aclare el tema de las monedas de Holanda, y en función de mis arcas, si se ha enterado mi mujer, y demás veo si sigo.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (18 Ene 2009)

Hola,

Como no he tenido demasiada suerte en el otro hilo, pruebo con éste ya que aún tengo algunas preguntillas que me quedan aún _en el aire..._ A ver si hay suerte.

Me podéis explicar *para qué* estáis acaparando tanto metal?

Qué pasaría si muchos lo ponéis/ponen en venta al mismo tiempo, por cualquier causa?

En caso de que las _estampitas de colores_ dejen de tener valor, por qué confiar tanto en ellos, si en ese caso *ya estará todo perdido* y *hasta un bolígrafo* podría ser intercambiable por comida, sólo encontrando a alguien que lo necesite y le sobren... yo qué se, patatas, por ejemplo? 

En caso de hiperinflación, cuando me salga más barato limpiarme con billetes que con papel higiénico, de verdad *va a valer de algo* que yo me pasee con un zurrón lleno de monedas de plata por el mercado?

Si de verdad fuera como decís, pensáis que las grandes fortunas os iban a dejar algo?


----------



## 4motion (18 Ene 2009)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Si de verdad fuera como decís, pensáis que las grandes fortunas os iban a dejar algo?



y quien te dice que no nos van a dejar nada, te parece poco el dinero que estan creando de la nada, eso es lo que nos van a dejar.

En cuanto a tu pregunta ¿Quienes sobrevivieron a todas las grandes crisis? repasa la historia.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/36499-hedge-found-implode-meter.html


----------



## vidarr (18 Ene 2009)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Como no he tenido demasiada suerte en el otro hilo, pruebo con éste ya que aún tengo algunas preguntillas que me quedan aún _en el aire..._ A ver si hay suerte.
> 
> ...



Si llega un madmax en el que oro y plata carezcan de valor, al menos me daré el gustazo de arrojarle a alguien una kookaburra de 10oz a la cabeza, cosa que no podré hacer con billetitos de 50.



Francamente, me recordáis a las beatas que me asaltan en el autobús casi todas las semanas en un intento desesperado de salvar mi alma con estampitas de la virgen de no-se-qué.


----------



## eryosoy (18 Ene 2009)

*consulta*

Pregunta para tiogilito si es tan amable, 

A mismo precio de compra, como ordenaria estas onzas , Libertad, Silver Eagle, Maple,FIlarmonica?? es decir si le costasen lo mismo cual seria su orden de compra y porqué si pudiera explicarlo?? si es tan amable.

La libertad no tiene valor nominal y las otras si, una un dolar y otra 5 dolares australianos, no se si eso influiria algo, aunque las Maple siempre seran 5 dolares australianos.

Si alguien mas quiere opinar me encantaria oir la respuesta


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Pregunta para tiogilito si es tan amable,
> 
> A mismo precio de compra, como ordenaria estas onzas , Libertad, Silver Eagle, Maple,FIlarmonica?? es decir si le costasen lo mismo cual seria su orden de compra y porqué si pudiera explicarlo?? si es tan amable.
> 
> ...



En el hilo oficial del oro, creo haber expuesto una respueste extensa.

Al mismo precio compraría, entre esas cuatro monedas, y por este orden:

Silver eagle, onza libertad y silver maple (indistintamente) y finalmente la filarmónica austríaca.

Las razones: el silver eagle es una moneda algo más cara de origen y más reconocida a nivel mundial; además de que particularmente la considero más bonita que las orras. Es la que tiene más coleccionistas de todas las expuestas.

Entre el Maple de 5 dólares canadienses -que no australianos, como Vd. cita- y la onza Libertad...pues mire, no hay grandes diferencias...en ocasiones una es más barata que la otra, depende de donde compre.

No le haga mucho caso a la inexistencia de valor facial en una bullion. Ya que no se van a vender a ese nominal.

Y finalmente la filarmónica..ya que es la moneda más reciente y con menos recorrido a nivel de colección.

Ahora bien, no le dé mucha importancia. Compren lo que tengan más a mano. Tampoco hay grandes diferencias entre estas 3 últimas monedas; la onza estadounidense siempre será más cara.


----------



## Germain (18 Ene 2009)

Pues sinceramente, de toda la vida me han gustado las monedas y siempre me he guardado aquellas que me parecían especialmente bonitas o raras, aunque sin criterio alguno. Ha sido después de entrar en el foro y ver el percal cuando me he decidido a adquirir monedas de plata (mi economía no da para más de momento). Las colecciono porque son objetos bellos, y si además tienen el plus de resultar un seguro pues mejor que mejor. Y respecto a lo de que en un hipotético Madmax no nos servirían para nada, me parece que estáis equivocados. A lo largo de la historia, la humanidad se ha enfrentado a muchas crisis, algunas tan graves o más que esta que estamos apenas vislumbrando y en todas ellas los metales preciosos han tenido mucho que decir. La única manera de que el oro o la plata dejaran de tener valor por si mismos es que hubiera una guerra nuclear que terminara con toda la humanidad.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Ene 2009)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Como no he tenido demasiada suerte en el otro hilo, pruebo con éste ya que aún tengo algunas preguntillas que me quedan aún _en el aire..._ A ver si hay suerte.
> 
> ...



Ya se han contestado a estas cuestiones en otros hilos, pero para resumir: En caso de mad max yo, con una monedita de plata te compro el bolígrafo, las patatas, los tomates y las cebollas.

Oro y plata son el dinero de verdad y todo el mundo lo quiere.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Ene 2009)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Como no he tenido demasiada suerte en el otro hilo, pruebo con éste ya que aún tengo algunas preguntillas que me quedan aún _en el aire..._ A ver si hay suerte.
> 
> ...



preguntales a tus padres o abuelos si viven lo privilegiados que eran los que tenian duros de plata o alfonsinas en la guerra o en la postguerra,ellos te van a contestar a tus preguntas........


----------



## Viviendo Digno (18 Ene 2009)

O sea, como objetos de colección, lo cuál está muy bien (yo también tengo una pequeña colección de monedas, pero no de metales preciosos), o como medio de salvamento en caso de mad max financiero... 

Un consejo, compraros una recortada, porque como vengan momentos como algunos pasados, váis a ser el centro de atención...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Ene 2009)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> O sea, como objetos de colección, lo cuál está muy bien (yo también tengo una pequeña colección de monedas, pero no de metales preciosos), o como medio de salvamento en caso de mad max financiero...
> 
> Un consejo, compraros una recortada, porque como vengan momentos como algunos pasados, váis a ser el centro de atención...



Tienes razón, seríamos el centro de atención, por eso somos discretos y no llevamos el oro en los dedos o al cuello como los canis de barrio.

Nadie sabe que acumulo plata (oro menos, pero porque no puedo). Ni mi mujer. Ella cree que tengo una humilde colección de monedas. Es de cajón. La discreción es una condición sine qua non.


----------



## 4motion (18 Ene 2009)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> O sea, como objetos de colección, lo cuál está muy bien (yo también tengo una pequeña colección de monedas, pero no de metales preciosos), o como medio de salvamento en caso de mad max financiero...
> 
> Un consejo, compraros una recortada, porque como vengan momentos como algunos pasados, váis a ser el centro de atención...



Esa la tengo antes que mi coleccion de monedas, es esta:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eOPuEuJx1MY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eOPuEuJx1MY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Mola eh?


----------



## Viviendo Digno (18 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Nadie sabe que acumulo plata (oro menos, pero porque no puedo). Ni mi mujer. Ella cree que tengo una humilde colección de monedas. Es de cajón. La discreción es una condición sine qua non.



Ante un mad max financiero, intuyo que no vale tener _plata_, sino _suficiente plata_. Personalmente no puedo correr con los gastos de almacenar tantas y tantas monedas, y tener _sólo unas pocas_, no me va a salvar de nada...



4motion dijo:


> Mola eh?



Con tus monedas, la recortada y la chica de tu foto, por mí puede ser mad max cuando quiera...


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Ene 2009)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Ante un mad max financiero, intuyo que no vale tener _plata_, sino _suficiente plata_. Personalmente no puedo correr con los gastos de almacenar tantas y tantas monedas, y tener _sólo unas pocas_, no me va a salvar de nada... QUOTE]
> 
> Puede que una sola moneda te salve la vida. Ha pasado muchas veces en la Historia. Mejor tenerla que no tenerla.
> 
> En todo caso, si tú tienes alguna y la consideras inútil, me ofrezco a comprártela.


----------



## eryosoy (19 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En el hilo oficial del oro, creo haber expuesto una respueste extensa.
> 
> Al mismo precio compraría, entre esas cuatro monedas, y por este orden:
> 
> ...



Las onzas de Koala y Kookaburra las englobaria usted tambien en el primer grupo,son mas revalorizadas o en el segundo grupo con filarmonicas???

El tercer grupo me imagino serian Islas Cook y onzas de Andorra no??

Gracias por todo


----------



## tiogilito888 (20 Ene 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Las onzas de Koala y Kookaburra las englobaria usted tambien en el primer grupo,son mas revalorizadas o en el segundo grupo con filarmonicas???
> 
> El tercer grupo me imagino serian Islas Cook y onzas de Andorra no??
> 
> Gracias por todo



Las onzas de Andorra y de las Islas Cook estarían por detrás de la Filarmónica. Y los Canguros, las Britannia, los Pandas, las Kookaburras y los Koalas por delante de las Silver Eagles (no en belleza, sino en precio, ya que se producen bastantes menos).


----------



## Domin (22 Ene 2009)

Hola buenas haber si alguien me puede solventar una duda, he echo un pedido a angelgold, pero los del banco se han confundido de BIC y me han puesto el ultimo numero cambiado, he mirado SWIFT - BIC Portal , y resulta que me sale el mismo banco, solo que en otra ciudad, ¿creeis que habra algun problema aun estando el iban bien?, ¿Debería pedir al banco que me anulasen la transferencia ya que la hicieron mal y hacerla de nuevo?, y otra pregunta a los que habeis comprado alli, *¿cuanto tardaron en responderos que la transferencia les habia llegado y que procedian a enviar el pedido?*. 

Haber si me me solventais la duda ya que estoy mosqueaillo, en el banco me han dicho que no pasa nada porque tenga ese numero cambiado que lo importante es el IBAN, pero cuando le pregunte que era el BIC, no sabian ni lo que era a si que no me inspiran mucha confianza.


----------



## luismarple (22 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Tienes razón, seríamos el centro de atención, por eso somos discretos y no llevamos el oro en los dedos o al cuello como los canis de barrio.
> 
> Nadie sabe que acumulo plata (oro menos, pero porque no puedo). Ni mi mujer. Ella cree que tengo una humilde colección de monedas. Es de cajón. La discreción es una condición sine qua non.



Si un día llega el Mad Max sabrán que acumulas plata muy pronto, concretamente la primera vez que vayas a comprar lo que sea con plata, el problema llega cuando es la quinta vez que pagas algo con plata y tu vendedor empieza a preguntarse cuanta plata tendrás en casa.

Es un asunto delicado, comprar plata es sencillo, venderla o cambiarla por bienes o servicios llegado un Mad Max es mas dificil.


----------



## fros (22 Ene 2009)

Si llega el mad max lo primero es ir a la armería a comprar munición y armas...





Y después te pagas unas buenas guardaespaldas y guarda lo que quieras para los imprevistos...





Y Ya puedes ir a la tienda que quieras a comprar. :


----------



## elclubdelalucha (22 Ene 2009)

*Respuesta para Domin*

En anlagegold son un poco chapuzas con el tema de los ingresos: para que te hagas una idea, a mi me han tardado mas de 10 dias en confirmarme que habian recibido un ingreso, y encima se liaban (uno me escribia diciendo que faltaba el dinero y otro me decia que ya habia llegado) asi que tuve que tirar de traductor para comunicarme en aleman y aclararlo.
Y ojo: si no les llega la pasta (o "creen" que no, porque se lian) te mandan un correo AMENAZANTE diciendo noseque que segun el codigo civil aleman lo encargado por internet tienes la obligación de hacer el ingreso (osea que olvidaos de encargar a ver si mañana sube o no y segun eso pago,porque la amenaza suena a que te demandan via judicial si no pagas)


----------



## fros (22 Ene 2009)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> En anlagegold son un poco chapuzas con el tema de los ingresos: para que te hagas una idea, a mi me han tardado mas de 10 dias en confirmarme que habian recibido un ingreso, y encima se liaban (uno me escribia diciendo que faltaba el dinero y otro me decia que ya habia llegado) asi que tuve que tirar de traductor para comunicarme en aleman y aclararlo.
> Y ojo: si no les llega la pasta (o "creen" que no, porque se lian) te mandan un correo AMENAZANTE diciendo noseque que segun el codigo civil aleman lo encargado por internet tienes la obligación de hacer el ingreso (osea que olvidaos de encargar a ver si mañana sube o no y segun eso pago,porque la amenaza suena a que te demandan via judicial si no pagas)




Vamos a ver, yo trato con alemanes y os aseguro que son más cazurros de lo que creeis. Porque tienen mucha disciplina y tesón como forrest gump, que si no, estos bárbaros no te hacen la O con un canuto.


----------



## jaws (22 Ene 2009)

A ver si me echais una mano, espero no haberla cagado.

recibi esto en el mail



> Kontoinhaber: GfM - Gesellschaft für Münzeditionen
> Konto: 810 67 67 07
> BLZ: 270 700 24
> Bank: Deutsche Bank 24 Gifhorn
> ...




Yo hice la transferencia usando el iban y el bic, junto con el nombre, pero BLZ y KONTO no habia por donde ponerlo, y se supone que con el IBAN y el bic sale todo no?

Por otro lado, me llega un mail que pone


> und tragen bitte als Verwendungszweck die Bestellnummer XXXXX und Ihre Kundennummer XXXXX ein.



Que segun google es



> y tenga que utilizar el número de orden XXXXX y su número de cliente XXXXX Activar.



Que coño es eso? Yo puse orden y cliente en elconcepto, pero hay que usar eso en la web para avisarles de que está transferido? O como lo hago? Mail?

Puta locura de web alemana por dios


----------



## fmc (22 Ene 2009)

Creo que lo has hecho perfecto 

El "Verwendungszweck" es el concepto y te piden que pongas número de pedido y cliente. Efectivamente en el IBAN ya va el número de cuenta y de banco, supongo que darán el dato para las transferencias nacionales.

Si le mandas copia de la transferencia por mail es posible que se agilice más, pero no parece imprescindible...


----------



## jaws (22 Ene 2009)

gracias Fmc por confirmar, que alivio me has dado.

Ahora a esperar que llegue y que estemos equivocados y no necesitemos hacer uso nunca de estas monedas xD

saludos!


----------



## 4motion (22 Ene 2009)

jaws dijo:


> gracias Fmc por confirmar, que alivio me has dado.
> 
> Ahora a esperar que llegue y que estemos equivocados y no necesitemos hacer uso nunca de estas monedas xD
> 
> saludos!



Tranquilo lo has realizado perfectamente, si te das cuenta el IBAN integra todos los concepto de cuenta y oficina,son alemanes ,un poco tercos pero lo recibiran,yo estoy como tu, a la espera de un importante pedido 

Por cierto, importante que ademas de quien hace el ingreso o sea tu nombre, especifique tambien tu banco, el numero de pedido en el concepto, ese que pone ORDER ...., para que su contabilidad pueda localizarlo mas rapidamente, son varios los pedidos que suelo realizar a alemania y nunca he tenido problemas, toco madera 

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (22 Ene 2009)

Domin dijo:


> Hola buenas haber si alguien me puede solventar una duda, he echo un pedido a angelgold, pero los del banco se han confundido de BIC y me han puesto el ultimo numero cambiado, he mirado SWIFT - BIC Portal , y resulta que me sale el mismo banco, solo que en otra ciudad, ¿creeis que habra algun problema aun estando el iban bien?, ¿Debería pedir al banco que me anulasen la transferencia ya que la hicieron mal y hacerla de nuevo?, y otra pregunta a los que habeis comprado alli, *¿cuanto tardaron en responderos que la transferencia les habia llegado y que procedian a enviar el pedido?*.
> 
> Haber si me me solventais la duda ya que estoy mosqueaillo, en el banco me han dicho que no pasa nada porque tenga ese numero cambiado que lo importante es el IBAN, pero cuando le pregunte que era el BIC, no sabian ni lo que era a si que no me inspiran mucha confianza.



En anlagegold son LENTOS y MUY POCO SERIOS. Lo que le salva es que tienen la plata a precio interesante.

Yo ya no les compro a ellos.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (22 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Si un día llega el Mad Max sabrán que acumulas plata muy pronto, concretamente la primera vez que vayas a comprar lo que sea con plata, el problema llega cuando es la quinta vez que pagas algo con plata y tu vendedor empieza a preguntarse cuanta plata tendrás en casa.
> 
> Es un asunto delicado, comprar plata es sencillo, venderla o cambiarla por bienes o servicios llegado un Mad Max es mas dificil.



Para empezar, yo espero que no llegue el mad max, mis compras de plata van para escenarios chungos, pero notanto.

Pero bueno, si hay final hay mad max prefiero tener la plata que no tenerla. Con algunas monedas podría comprar el AK-47 y algunos cartuchos, o pagarme un billete de barco que me saque de algún Paracuellos, yo qué sé...


----------



## 4motion (22 Ene 2009)

fros dijo:


> Vamos a ver, yo trato con alemanes y os aseguro que son más cazurros de lo que creeis. Porque tienen mucha disciplina y tesón como forrest gump, que si no, estos bárbaros no te hacen la O con un canuto.



Dimelo a mi que trabajo con ellos,


----------



## 4motion (22 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Para empezar, yo espero que no llegue el mad max, mis compras de plata van para escenarios chungos, pero notanto.
> 
> Pero bueno, si hay final hay mad max prefiero tener la plata que no tenerla. Con algunas monedas podría comprar el AK-47 y algunos cartuchos, o pagarme un billete de barco que me saque de algún Paracuellos, yo qué sé...



Hazme caso cuando tengas una escopeta mossberg,tendras un arma acojonante y de bajo precio, que puede ser de destruccion masiva mal utilizada y sin complicaciones.


----------



## jaws (22 Ene 2009)

Pues los que decis que no responden he debido tener suerte, les he escrito indicando que ya había hecho la transferencia y que si me podian informar cuando les llegase, y me han respondido en 3 minutos diciendo que no suelen avisar de forma automática pero que al verme interesado me irían escribiendo con los updates.

Vamos, de momento se portan


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (22 Ene 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Pues los que decis que no responden he debido tener suerte, les he escrito indicando que ya había hecho la transferencia y que si me podian informar cuando les llegase, y me han respondido en 3 minutos diciendo que no suelen avisar de forma automática pero que al verme interesado me irían escribiendo con los updates.
> 
> Vamos, de momento se portan



Yo acabé hasta los huevos de anlagegold y la señorita Otte que me respondía los mails una semana después y solo sabía poner excusas (en alemán ausreden)

igual es que la han echado.


----------



## vidarr (22 Ene 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Pues los que decis que no responden he debido tener suerte, les he escrito indicando que ya había hecho la transferencia y que si me podian informar cuando les llegase, y me han respondido en 3 minutos diciendo que no suelen avisar de forma automática pero que al verme interesado me irían escribiendo con los updates.
> 
> Vamos, de momento se portan



Pues deben estar flipando en multicolor, porque yo también les he hecho un pedido la semana pasada y precisamente hoy me han enviado la factura y la comunicación de que ya lo han _verchickt_. Deben flipar con la profusión de pedidos sureños de los últimos tiempos. Ya podrían hacer descuentos por compra múltiple a los registrados en burbuja.info


----------



## 4motion (22 Ene 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Pues deben estar flipando en multicolor, porque yo también les he hecho un pedido la semana pasada y precisamente hoy me han enviado la factura y la comunicación de que ya lo han _verchickt_. Deben flipar con la profusión de pedidos sureños de los últimos tiempos. Ya podrían hacer descuentos por compra múltiple a los registrados en burbuja.info



Ya te digo, venga una compra conjunta con buen descuento


----------



## Domin (23 Ene 2009)

jaws dijo:


> A ver si me echais una mano, espero no haberla cagado.
> 
> recibi esto en el mail
> 
> ...



Una cosilla, cuando hicistes tu la transferencia, lo digo para que me avises cuando te llegue la confirmación del envio para ver cuantos dias te ha tardado, por si yo la hize mal al cambiarme el ultimo numero del BIC el del banco.


----------



## elclubdelalucha (23 Ene 2009)

*preguntas:*

Para Fluctuat Nec Mergitur
¿Cual es la mejor alternativa a anlagegold? ya que yo tambien he tenido problemas con su lentitud y se lian entre ellos (uno dice que has pagado y otro no)
Para 4Motion
contad conmigo si quereis hacer pedidos colectivos e intentar negociar precios


----------



## luismarple (23 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Para empezar, yo espero que no llegue el mad max, mis compras de plata van para escenarios chungos, pero notanto.
> 
> Pero bueno, si hay final hay mad max prefiero tener la plata que no tenerla. Con algunas monedas podría comprar el AK-47 y algunos cartuchos, o pagarme un billete de barco que me saque de algún Paracuellos, yo qué sé...



Si llega el Mad Max tendrás que tener mucho cuidado con el tema de la plata, y te pongo un ejemplo:

En el comienzo de la guerra civil española (que es lo mas parecido a un Mad Max que me han podido contar de primera mano) uno de mis bisabuelos vivía en un pueblo de Cantabria fronterizo con Palencia, era agosto del 36, y ese señor era comerciante, tenía una tiendita. El caso es que en casa guardaba unos 200 litros de aceite de oliva, para mas seguridad (costaba un pastón). Pues bien, encuanto empezaron los movimientos militares de ambos bandos por la zona lo primero que hizo mi bisabuelo fue tirar los 200 litros a tomar por culo. Por que? porque si una de las facciones descubre que lo tienes escondidito te van a fusilar por acaparador y estraperlista, y si se lo entregas a una de las facciones voluntariamente para quedar bien y luego resulta que gana la otra te van a fusilar por traidor. La mejor opción era no tener nada.

Es delicado esto de guardar bienes tangibles si un día llegamos a un auténtico Mad Max...


----------



## vidarr (23 Ene 2009)

Para los que os gustan las silberbarren:









Yo preferiría algo con un sello más reconocible (de Heraeus, por ejemplo) pero estos tienen su punto.

Briefmarken Münzen Gold Silber Edelmetalle - Heubach in Schwaig & Nürnberg & Bayern


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Si llega el Mad Max tendrás que tener mucho cuidado con el tema de la plata, y te pongo un ejemplo:
> 
> En el comienzo de la guerra civil española (que es lo mas parecido a un Mad Max que me han podido contar de primera mano) uno de mis bisabuelos vivía en un pueblo de Cantabria fronterizo con Palencia, era agosto del 36, y ese señor era comerciante, tenía una tiendita. El caso es que en casa guardaba unos 200 litros de aceite de oliva, para mas seguridad (costaba un pastón). Pues bien, encuanto empezaron los movimientos militares de ambos bandos por la zona lo primero que hizo mi bisabuelo fue tirar los 200 litros a tomar por culo. Por que? porque si una de las facciones descubre que lo tienes escondidito te van a fusilar por acaparador y estraperlista, y si se lo entregas a una de las facciones voluntariamente para quedar bien y luego resulta que gana la otra te van a fusilar por traidor. La mejor opción era no tener nada.
> 
> Es delicado esto de guardar bienes tangibles si un día llegamos a un auténtico Mad Max...



Muy buena historia, y lo mejor de todo, muy logico.
Lo suyo seria esconderlo bien, ya sea enterrar las monedas o lo que sea a tomar por culo del monte a 10m bajo tierra y plantar un pino, y despues de un mad max, ir a por ello.
Que está, has triunfado, que no, pues como a tu bisabuelo, no te pasa nada.


----------



## luismarple (23 Ene 2009)

Cada vez le doy mas vueltas al tema. En una situación así es infinitamente más util tener un amiguete en el extranjero que te pueda echar un capote (aunque solo sea enviando algo de comida) que tener metales preciosos escondidos. No vaya a ser que aparezca una patrulla libertaria que ha recibido un chivatazo de un joyero (antes de ser fusilado) que te ha comprado varias veces plata y te limpien la despensa y, con un poco de suerte, el forro por listo.

PD: donde pone libertaria se puede poner martillo de herejes, martires de alaxa, perroflautas unidos, sultanes swing o ayahtolas del chachacha, a gusto del consumidor.


----------



## Germain (23 Ene 2009)

No m'asustes Luisete, que estoy a un tris de vender mis Kookaburras.


----------



## luismarple (23 Ene 2009)

que precio pones? igual me interesa!!

al final lo de la historia no es mas que marketing para que solteis vuestras moneditas baratas, joputas!! venga, a venderme barato!!


----------



## luismarple (23 Ene 2009)

Los mas triste es que en ese caso no hay mucho que hacer, nada que compres (ni oro, ni armas, ni latunes ni ostias) te va a sacar del apuro.

Bueno, sí, hay una cosa, bonos alemanes!!! mmm... A lomojó la buena es comprar algo barato en Islandia (ahora es buen momento) y encuantito las cosas empiecen a pintar bastos por aquí salir cagando leches!! mmmm... tengo que investigar un poco más el mercado islandés (o lo que queda de él).


----------



## Germain (23 Ene 2009)

Menudo Votin estás hecho!  La verdad es que es un tema que me había planteado, porque mucha confianza tienes que tener con el que le pasas las monedas para que no te monte un marrón de esos. E incluso así, la tortura es una cosa muy persuasiva.


----------



## Germain (23 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Los mas triste es que en ese caso no hay mucho que hacer, nada que compres (ni oro, ni armas, ni latunes ni ostias) te va a sacar del apuro.
> 
> Bueno, sí, hay una cosa, bonos alemanes!!! mmm... A lomojó la buena es comprar algo barato en Islandia (ahora es buen momento) y encuantito las cosas empiecen a pintar bastos por aquí salir cagando leches!! mmmm... tengo que investigar un poco más el mercado islandés (o lo que queda de él).



En Islandia me han dicho que el mercado de drakkars va p'arriba.


----------



## luismarple (23 Ene 2009)

Había pensao comprar un buen terrenito en Islandia, seguro que ahora están baratos... Y en el peor de los casos me voy p'alla y me lio a plantar tomates, pimientos, maiz, fresas... Pero no se... algo no me cuadra... no me termina de gustar la idea...


----------



## Germain (23 Ene 2009)

Mejor Soria, que el clima no es tan malo.


----------



## luismarple (23 Ene 2009)

Mierda! es verdad!! el clima!! mmm... que pasará con Islandia si un día hay un mad max energético?? ya están esos en condiciones de sobrevivir sin combustibles extranjeros???

mmm... mal rollito.


----------



## lonchafinismo (23 Ene 2009)

Las monedas que vende la FNMT con IVA, si se compran en la tienda que tienen en el aeropuerto de barajas no habría que pagar el IVA?
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre > Coleccionista > Moneda de colección > Tienda
>> Aeropuerto de Madrid - Barajas
Terminal 1 (entre las puertas de embarque C42 y C43)
Tel. +34 91 393 68 58
Todos los días del año (festivos incluidos): de 8.00 a 20.45h 
24 y 31 de diciembre: de 8.00 a 14.00h
25 de diciembre, y 1 y 6 de enero: cerrado


----------



## luismarple (23 Ene 2009)

Si está dentro supongo que no tendrá IVA, pero para llegar hasta ahí tienes que tener un billete de avión, no?


----------



## lonchafinismo (23 Ene 2009)

La tiendas duty free (libre de impuestos) no sé si son todas las que se encuentran en los aerpuertos, por lo que cualquiera podría comprar.

Además, por ejemplo si eres extranjero al regresar a tu pais te devuelven el iva en aduanas al enseñarles facturas de compras en España.

Tengo un amigo con residencia aquí y cada vez que va a Ucrania lleva sus facturas para que le devuelvan el iva, y en aduanas ni comprueban que es residente aquí :


----------



## 4motion (23 Ene 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Mierda! es verdad!! el clima!! mmm... que pasará con Islandia si un día hay un mad max energético?? ya están esos en condiciones de sobrevivir sin combustibles extranjeros???
> 
> mmm... mal rollito.



Te digo una cosa, islandia sera mi destino, si llega el mad max energetico y no te digo mas, espero verte y a muchos foreros españoles por alli tomando unos baños termales  y montando unas fiestas como nosotros sabemos para pasar sus oscuros inviernos.


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Ene 2009)

Domin dijo:


> Hola buenas haber si alguien me puede solventar una duda, he echo un pedido a angelgold, pero los del banco se han confundido de BIC y me han puesto el ultimo numero cambiado, he mirado SWIFT - BIC Portal , y resulta que me sale el mismo banco, solo que en otra ciudad, ¿creeis que habra algun problema aun estando el iban bien?, ¿Debería pedir al banco que me anulasen la transferencia ya que la hicieron mal y hacerla de nuevo?, y otra pregunta a los que habeis comprado alli, *¿cuanto tardaron en responderos que la transferencia les habia llegado y que procedian a enviar el pedido?*.
> 
> Haber si me me solventais la duda ya que estoy mosqueaillo, en el banco me han dicho que no pasa nada porque tenga ese numero cambiado que lo importante es el IBAN, pero cuando le pregunte que era el BIC, no sabian ni lo que era a si que no me inspiran mucha confianza.



No puedo ayudarte, pero decirte que uriosamente cuando hice mi primer pedido a angelgold en octubre del año pasado, me fijé que al validar el BIC automaticamente, me ponía otra dirección distinta del banco destinatario. Eso sí, da la opción de corregirla, que fué lo que hice, así como posteriormente. De no haberlo comprobado y corregido, desconozco si me habría ocurrido lo mismo que a ti. Aunque en mi caso, Oficinadierecta pide además el nombre y dirección del destinatario, lo que supone algo de engorro pero, por otra parte, supongo que ayuda a minimizar la posibilidad de que se produzca un error.

En cuanto al tiempo que angelgold tardó en avisarme de que habían recibido la transferencia, en esa ocasión y en otra más, fue unos tres días. Personalmente no he tenido ningún problema con ellos, y la comunicación fue buena. Lo único que la primera vez el paquete que recibí era una de esas cajas como las que vende Correos, que hay que abrir por las lineas de puntos que indican. Pues bien, había sido abierta ya por esas lineas, y luego puesto un pequeño celo transparente encima, que dejaba el paquete en precario, aunque no faltaba nada. El siguiente envío, ya me lo hicieron en una caja, totalmente sellada con cinta adhesiva fuerte de embalar y desde luego, no fue por contener más valor que la primera.

Y sí deben estar muy contentos con las visitas españolas de este foro, porque he visto que han aumentado los gastos de envío de 23 euros a 35.Lástima que en España las vendan bastante más caras:


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Las onzas de Andorra y de las Islas Cook estarían por detrás de la Filarmónica. *Y los Canguros, las Britannia, los Pandas, las Kookaburras y los Koalas por delante de las Silver Eagles (no en belleza, sino en precio*, ya que se producen bastantes menos).



Bueno, como tantas cosas, la belleza es subjetiva. A mi, esteticamente, me gusta bastante la USA Liberty, pero algo menos que la Méjico Libertad. Y, esteticamente, el atractivo añadido que le veo a los canguros, pandas, Kookaburra y años lunares australianos, es que cada año las monedas son distintas - a diferencia de la USA Liberty, de la Méjico Libertad o de la Maple canadiense. Yo le he visto a una amiga la colección enterea de las Kookaburras, desde el año 90 hasta este, y es una auténtica PRECIOSIDAD, porque cada año el motivo del pájaro es distinto. Eso sí, además de que le costó reunirlas aquí y allá, algunos años antiguos los compró a 25 euros y otros a 30 :

Y supongo que, además de la tirada, también influye en el precio que mientras unas tienen calidad y brillo prof, la Liberty, la Libertad y la Maple son sólo mate, me imagino, no?

Por cierto, a mí la que más me gusta de todas, es la australiana "Año lunar del cerdo 2007 con el holograma". Me parece una pasada y me recuerda a las postales de paisajes japoneses con hologramas, que tenía de niña, en la que moviendo una postal aperecía un pájaro volando o el paisaje cambiaba de primavera a otoño. Sólo que en este caso es un pequño cerdito, símbolo de la abundancia y la prosperidad. 

A ver si me sale la imagen del la moneda.







Bueno, no me sale pero se puede ver aquí:

The Perth Mint :: Australian Lunar 2007 Lenticular Pig 1oz Silver Coin


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Bueno, como tantas cosas, la belleza es subjetiva. A mi, esteticamente, me gusta bastante la USA Liberty, pero algo menos que la Méjico Libertad. Y, esteticamente, el atractivo añadido que le veo a los canguros, pandas, Kookaburra y años lunares australianos, es que cada año las monedas son distintas - a diferencia de la USA Liberty, de la Méjico Libertad o de la Maple canadiense. Yo le he visto a una amiga la colección enterea de las Kookaburras, desde el año 90 hasta este, y es una auténtica PRECIOSIDAD, porque cada año el motivo del pájaro es distinto. Eso sí, además de que le costó reunirlas aquí y allá, algunos años antiguos los compró a 25 euros y otros a 30 :
> 
> Y supongo que, además de la tirada, también influye en el precio que mientras unas tienen calidad y brillo prof, la Liberty, la Libertad y la Maple son sólo mate, me imagino, no?
> 
> ...



Forera Natalia:

La moneda que Vd. denomina como USA Liberty, es en realidad la American Eagle Silver Dollar, y no es otra que la moneda de mi avatar.

En ocasiones la gente incurre en errores, ya que el diseño original del anverso de la moneda de 1916 y siguientes contiene la figura de la "Walking Liberty" de Adolph A. Weinman, que será también utilizada en los primeros Silver Eagles de 1986.


----------



## tonibar (24 Ene 2009)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> contad conmigo si quereis hacer pedidos colectivos e intentar negociar precios



Para negociar precios no se, pero si alguien de Barcelona quiere hacer un pedido grande y quiere compartir portes por mi encantado, me interesa sobre todo las libertades mejicanas y los dolares de plata.


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Forera Natalia:
> 
> La moneda que Vd. denomina como USA Liberty, es en realidad la American Eagle Silver Dollar, y no es otra que la moneda de mi avatar.
> 
> En ocasiones la gente incurre en errores, ya que el diseño original del anverso de la moneda de 1916 y siguientes contiene la figura de la "Walking Liberty" de Adolph A. Weinman, que será también utilizada en los primeros Silver Eagles de 1986.



Normalmente aprecio las buenas lecciones, pero si crees que necesitas indicarme que es la moneda de tu avatar... ¿a qué crees tu que yo llamaba "USA Liberty"?:

La verdad es que no veo en qué error se incurre al llamarle coloquialmente, como yo lo hice, "USA Liberty" a esa moneda, especialmente cuando en Ebay, un montón de vendedores, entre ellos profesionales, le llaman:

- Silver United States Liberty 

- American Silver Walking Liberty 

- Silver Eagle liberty

- American Silver Dolar

-USA Liberty Eagle 

etc, y especialmente cuando la moneda sigue llevando inscrito "LIBERTY"


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

Natalia_ dijo:


> Normalmente aprecio las buenas lecciones, pero si crees que necesitas indicarme que es la moneda de tu avatar... ¿a qué crees tu que yo llamaba "USA Liberty"?:
> 
> La verdad es que no veo en qué error se incurre al llamarle coloquialmente, como yo lo hice, "USA Liberty" a esa moneda, especialmente cuando en Ebay, un montón de vendedores, entre ellos profesionales, le llaman:
> 
> ...



Mira, si quieres hacer el paleto como lo hace Botín con su "spanglish" me parece muy bien. Pero creo que en el foro estamos a un nivel superior. La moneda se denomina como yo escribí, es la denominación técnica. Pero me da igual que la llameis así; hacedlo como os dé la real gana.

Que en Ebay la denominen mal no es mi problema. Que uno se dedique a una actividad, en ningún caso presupone que sea un profesional.

Si me pones American Silver Dollar, o USA Liberty, yo no se si me hablas, por ejemplo del Eisenhower Dollar o del Silver Eagle, ya que ambas son acuñadas en USA, ambas son de plata, ambas tienen de valor facial "One Dollar", y en ambas se incluye la leyenda "LIBERTY" en el arco superior del anverso de la moneda...

Pero bueno...eso es Ejhpain, aquí todo vale; somos el país de la chapuza...


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mira, si quieres hacer el paleto como lo hace Botín con su "spanglish" me parece muy bien. Pero creo que en el foro estamos a un nivel superior.



::

estooo, los nombres que he puesto más arriba, los he copiado textualmente de vendedores de Ebay DESDE USA.

Se ve allí son igual de paletos 

Pero nada disculpe usted si tiene un mal día eh? Por lo demás suelo apreciar sus conocimientos y aportaciones (suyas de usted, eh?)


----------



## Ulisses (24 Ene 2009)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ::
> 
> estooo, los nombres que he puesto más arriba, los he copiado textualmente de vendedores de Ebay DESDE USA.
> 
> ...



Haya paz, señores. Ya tenemos suficiente con quienes nos critican por guardar unos ahorrillos en metales; no le demos satisfacciones innecesarias.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Ene 2009)

Por cierto, Tio Gilito, siguiendo su consejo acabo de comprar las monedas sobre las que le pedí opinión ayer mismo. Sea usted condescendiente con nosotros y sirva como muestra de que valoramos y aceptamos su criterio sin siquiera conocerle personalmente.
A propósito, Doña Natalia, ¿plantó usted, por fin, aquel rosal sobre las monedas?


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

Natalia_ dijo:


> ::
> 
> estooo, los nombres que he puesto más arriba, los he copiado textualmente de vendedores de Ebay DESDE USA.
> 
> ...



Mire, Sra. o Srta. Natalia:

Lo primero es agradecerle sus amables palabras de elogio hacia mis comentarios. 

Pero acto seguido me ratifico en lo expuesto: los yanquis también son unos paletos en determinados ámbitos.

Cuando viví en USA, nos hicieron un experimento sociológico. En mi clase (todos WASP, of course) se declararon cristianos el 95% de los asistentes, y que acudían regularmente a los oficios de misa el 60%...y la prueba consistía en señalar dónde nació Jesucristo en un plano mudo del mundo.

Evidentemente sólo el Spaniard acertó (en este caso era yo), y el que más se aproximó fue el genio de la escuela, el mejor estudiante...que apuntó directamente a la Anatolia. A la postre ese estudiante se sacó dos carreras en Yale.

Mire. Sé lo que digo. Sé de lo que estoy escribiendo. Pero no argumentemos más. Si Vd. ha de comprar monedas y se nota de lo que está hablando, sacará mejor precio y le atenderán mejor...y no sólo en las monedas, sino en cualquier negocio.

Intenté ser cordial y exponer la razón por la que el nombre es el que le dije. Y piense que si Vd. lo dice mal, y no se le expone, otros foreros pueden tomar ese nombre como apropiado...y NO lo es.

Pero que cada cual actúe al respecto y haga lo que le dé la real gana. No me prodigaré más en esta línea.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Por cierto, Tio Gilito, siguiendo su consejo acabo de comprar las monedas sobre las que le pedí opinión ayer mismo. Sea usted condescendiente con nosotros y sirva como muestra de que valoramos y aceptamos su criterio sin siquiera conocerle personalmente.



Enhorabuena...con estas subidas verticales como la del viernes pasado, a veces pueden encontrar a vendedores despistados...con precios baratos. Es cuestión de aprovechar estos momentos, si uno no está muy decidido a comprar.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Enhorabuena...con estas subidas verticales como la del viernes pasado, a veces pueden encontrar a vendedores despistados...con precios baratos. Es cuestión de aprovechar estos momentos, si uno no está muy decidido a comprar.



Pues en cierto modo tiene usted razón. NO sé si es despiste porque son profesionales y se dedican a ello aunque, como bien usted dijo antes, ser profesional o dedicarse a un negocio no implica necesariamente ser un entendido. Me da la sensación de que los profesionales de la numismática no están al tanto de la cotización diaria de los metales. Ellos compran a un precio y venden a otro y no pueden actualizar diariamente su margen de beneficio. De hecho, además de enviarme las monedas con factura y un certificado profesional de autenticidad me garantiza la recompra, a un precio inferior logicamente, aunque hayan pasado varios años.


----------



## Natalia_ (24 Ene 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> A propósito, Doña Natalia, ¿plantó usted, por fin, aquel rosal sobre las monedas?



jeje, no todavía no Don Ulises. Todavía estoy dudando entre un rosal y un cerezo (depende de la ubicación). Pero descuide que en cuanto lo haga le mantendré informado para que se sepa usted a que atenerse cuendo llegue su primer año de poda


----------



## Ulisses (24 Ene 2009)

Natalia_ dijo:


> jeje, no todavía no Don Ulises. Todavía estoy dudando entre un rosal y un cerezo (depende de la ubicación). Pero descuide que en cuanto lo haga le mantendré informado para que se sepa usted a que atenerse cuendo llegue su primer año de poda



Me siento muy honrado poniendo a su disposición mis viejos conocimientos sobre poda e injertos. El cerezo es una buena alternativa pero, a diferencia del rosal, no es muy amigo de las podas. Le recomiendo el guindo, variedad que no precisa de injertos y sobre el que podría también colocar una placa alegórica sobre los beneficios que podría reportar a sus descendientes el "caerse del guindo"


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (24 Ene 2009)

Estimado Tiogilito:

No puedo subir una foto de la moneda, pero está en muy buen estado: 50 céntimos de plata de Alfonso XIII año 1904 a 7 € la unidad... Le parece un precio razonable?

Gracias por anticipado


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Estimado Tiogilito:
> 
> No puedo subir una foto de la moneda, pero está en muy buen estado: 50 céntimos de plata de Alfonso XIII año 1904 a 7 € la unidad... Le parece un precio razonable?
> 
> Gracias por anticipado



Sin ver ni tocar la moneda no puedo opinar. Ya que lo que para Vd. es "muy buen estado", para mí puede ser "Sin circular", "Extraodinariamente buena conservación", "Muy buena conservación", o "Buena conservación".

No obstante, le anticipo, que para pagar 7 euros por un realito de 1904 ha de estar muy bien. Hay que mirar qué letras tiene, si es SM-V o bien PC-V, ya que por el segundo se puede pagar un poco más.

Pero no es ningún chollo de adquisición. 

Antes le recomendaría que por unos 3 eurillos más se compre un duro de plata, que pesa 10 veces más y la ley es de 0,900...a no ser que se haya encaprichado de esa moneda de 50 céntimos.


----------



## merche400 (27 Ene 2009)

Jo...que cosas estos de analgegold...

El día 12 hice la transferencia...
el 14 les envio un email para que me respondan si les ha llegado el dinero....OK..recibido.
el 16 recibo un email con la factura
y ayer 26 recibí el paquete.

Total... unos 10 días tras la factura...no está mal...no? Me salieron a 12,20 la unidad (un poco más si sumamos portes y gastos de transferencia)

Pero que bonitas son las filarmónicas...



Por cierto... en KITCO.com tienen las filarmonicas a 10'91 euros. Claro que.... habrá que sumar el 16% de iva...


----------



## Ulisses (27 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Jo...que cosas estos de analgegold...
> 
> El día 12 hice la transferencia...
> el 14 les envio un email para que me respondan si les ha llegado el dinero....OK..recibido.
> ...



Enhorabuena por la compra. Yo solamente he conseguido unas cuantas America Eagle a 14 euros + 6 de gastos de envío en España. Y no tenían más que una docena. Aproveché para incluir en el pedido unas cuantas Libertad mejicanas, pero no es un gran precio una vez calculada la media.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Ene 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Jo...que cosas estos de analgegold...
> 
> El día 12 hice la transferencia...
> el 14 les envio un email para que me respondan si les ha llegado el dinero....OK..recibido.
> ...



Pues yo no tengo tan buenas experiencias con anlagegold.


----------



## DEREC (28 Ene 2009)

*Nº identificacion IVA??*

Ayer pedi unas monedas de plata en Anlagegold y hoy recibo este mail solicitandome el nº de identificacion de IVA. ¿A que nº se refiere?¿DNI?

Me dicen que o doy ese nº o el IVA cargado seria del 20%. 

¿Podria aduanas despues reclamarme el IVA restante hasta el 16%?

Hola,
gracias por su orden! Precisamos en nuestro AGB que el impuesto sobre el valor añadido puede fallar al ordenar del país extranjero de la unión europea sin la indicación de un UID (número de identificación del impuesto sobre el valor añadido) o alternativo enviar-a-trate en Alemania diferentemente. Éste es debido a el hecho de que los umbrales de la entrega entre el miembro Alemania y Spain de la UE no pueden ser excedidos, puesto que los costes aumentaron de otra manera venido a la empresa. Así para la plata un impuesto sobre el valor añadido se computa de el no 7% sino el 20%. Por esta razón todavía no enviamos ninguna confirmación de la orden. 
La nueva suma total de su orden No. 15443 ascendería así en el € 647,74. 
Siguiente otra vez de las posiciones de su orden: 
1 x 20er Paket Kookaburra 2009 ST, No. 877820 (310,66 EUR)
1 x 20er Tubes 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker, No. 262620 (296,08 EUR)

texto original el aleman:


Guten Tag,
vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung! Wir weisen in unseren AGB darauf hin, daß die Umsatzsteuer bei Bestellungen aus dem EU-Ausland ohne Angabe einer UID (Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer) oder alternative Lieferadresse in Deutschland anders ausfallen kann. Dies liegt daran, dass die Lieferschwellen zwischen den EU-Mitgliedern Deutschland und Österreich nicht überschritten werden können, da sonst erhöhte Kosten auf das Unternehmen zukommen. Somit wird für Silber eine Umsatzsteuer von nicht 7% sondern 20% berechnet. Aus diesem Grund haben wir noch keine Auftragsbestätigung gesendet.

Die neue Gesamtsumme Ihrer Bestellung Nr. 15443 beliefe sich somit auf € 647,74. Folgend noch einmal die Positionen Ihrer Bestellung:

1 x 20er Paket Kookaburra 2009 ST, No. 877820 (310,66 EUR)
1 x 20er Tubes 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker, No. 262620 (296,08 EUR)


Gesamtsumme inkl. Versand (€ 35,–) somit € 647,74.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Ene 2009)

Lo que te piden es un número de identificación fiscal en la U.E. a efectos del IVA. Creo que esto ya lo hemos tratado en algún post anterior.

Si eres un empresario individual o una sociedad establecida en España tienes un número "V.A.T." en inglés o "U.I.D." en alemán y estás en el censo de Hacienda. En España el número de identificacion fiscal es el NIF a todos los efectos, incluido el IVA.

Si estás en este censo (ellos pueden verificarlo sin ningún problema) te envían la factura sin IVA y tu pagarías el impuesto en España al tipo impositivo que le correspondiese a tu adquisición intracomunitaria que, en este caso, es el 16 por ciento. 

Ahora bien, si no eres un empresario o profesioal establecido en la U.E. su obligación es facturarte el IVA porque eres un consumidor final, es decir, pagas en IVA en Alemania tal y como lo haría un comprador alemán, en ese caso al 7 por ciento. (Creo que se equivocan en su correo porque vienen a decir que el tipo general de España es el 20 %) El Umbral del que hablan es, en España de 35.000 euros, si lo sobrepasas te obligan a delcarar aquí el IVA.

En cuanto a la aduana no te preocupes. No existen aranceles aduaneros dentro de la Unión Europea

Edito: tendría que mirar el régimen especial de ventas a distancia por si dijese alo sobre esto y la información que te doy no es completa.






Vuelvo a Editar: En efecto, hay un régimen especial en las ventas a distancia y una vez que la empresa alemana supera unos determinados límites se la obliga a declarar en destino. No sé por qué te aplican el 20 %....


----------



## DEREC (28 Ene 2009)

Pues no se... les voy a pasar el nº de DNI a ver si cuela y si no que les den por que es un recargo de un 16% y va a ser que no.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Ene 2009)

Si me aceptas un consejo, no lo hagas. Si le das tu DNI ellos pueden verificar que no eres un operador intracomunitario y aplicarte ese 20 por ciento. Mándales un e-mail diciéndoles que el tipo de iva aplicado a la plata en España es del 16 por ciento y que no quieres que te apliquen el 20 sino el 16.
Lo que ha ocurrido es que ellos han superado el límite de ventas a España a un IVA del 7 por ciento. Y yo me pregunto......¿cuantas monedas habréis pedido los del foro para que, solamente lo que vayan a declarar a la hacienda alemana, supere los 35.000 euros de umbral que fija la legislación española? 
Al haber sobrepasado el límite de los 35.000 están obligados a repercutirte a ti y a todos los que quieran comprarles a partir de ahora, un 16 por ciento en vez de un 7.

ESTADOS MIEMBROS	TIPOS DE IVA %



Al lado del TIPO GENERAL, en cada país, puedes ver el TIPO REDUCIDO o el SUPERREDUCIDO si lo tiene:





ALEMANIA	19	7 HOLANDA	19	6
AUSTRIA	20	10 Y 12	HUNGRÍA	20	5
BÉLGICA	21	6 Y 12	IRLANDA	21	4.8 Y 13.5
BULGARIA	20	7 ITALIA	20	4 Y 10
CHEQUIA	19	9 LETONIA	18	5
CHIPRE	15	5 Y 8 LITUANIA	18	5 Y 9
DINAMARCA	25	- LUXEMBURGO	15	3.6 Y 12
ESLOVAQUIA	19	10	MALTA	18	5
ESLOVENIA	20	8.5 POLONIA	22	3 Y 7
ESPAÑA	16	4 Y 7 PORTUGAL	21	5 Y 12
ESTONIA	18	5 REINO UNIDO	17.5	5
FINLANDIA	22	8 Y 17	RUMANIA	19	9
FRANCIA	19.6	2.1 Y 5.5	SUECIA	25	6 Y 12
GRECIA	19	4.5 Y 9	
-

-	Hazme caso, diles que el tipo general en España es el 16 y no el 20.


----------



## DEREC (28 Ene 2009)

Es que la verdad me da igual un 16% que un 20%. Si no es un 7% no me interesa comprarles nada. Para eso lo compro en españa que hablan en cristiano y no me tengo que pelear con el traductor.

Intentare buscar otra web alemana con buenos precios

¿alguien recomienda alguna?


----------



## buba (31 Ene 2009)

El novato o sea yo  va a subir el tema...estooo me parece que igual sería bueno resumir los enlaces que han ido apareciendo y tal (lo siento pero npi que soy novato ), hay ojalá hubiese llegado a este foro en octubre cuando compre algunas cosillas (muy muy poco), pero como andaba leyendo material de un mad max a lo bestia (no solo financiero) pues me hundí sinceramente .

Perdí la oportunidad de comprar filarmónicas baratas 
Lo bueno de que un numismático con tienda te vea la cara con una puta maple leaf del 2008 de plata (mejor ni os cuento el sobre precio que menuda verguenza me da) es que sabes que es un chorizo (y sale barato a largo plazo), intentó colarme una colección casi completa de pandas pero pasé de él.

El resto que tengo son las de 12€ españolas que seguiré manteniendo (ya se ya se que las filarmónicas estaban baratísimas pero tengo mis motivos).

Por cierto las compré en el bbva (menudos idiotas) y en Cajastur (los más majos) en el Santander dios npi que gente, no hubo forma.

por cierto la plata está subiendo como la espuma

Silver Price


----------



## tonibar (31 Ene 2009)

Terrible noticia si se confirma el pago del 20% o del 16% de IVA, como es posible que en diciembre del año pasado no sobrepasarán el umbral de los 35.000 euros y a 25 de enero si ??

Las libertades mexicanas han desaparecido del mercado, quería comprar más  me tendré que conformar con un stück de 20.


----------



## Ulisses (31 Ene 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Terrible noticia si se confirma el pago del 20% o del 16% de IVA, como es posible que en diciembre del año pasado no sobrepasarán el umbral de los 35.000 euros y a 25 de enero si ??
> 
> Las libertades mexicanas han desaparecido del mercado, quería comprar más  me tendré que conformar con un stück de 20.



35.000 euros es el umbral que fija España. Si fuese al revés y las tiendas españolas vendiesen a Alemania, el umbral que fijan ellos es de 100.000 euros. Pero Spain is different....no creo que declarasen las ventas efectuadas a particulares fuera del territorio de aplicación del IVA. Y esto me conduce a pensar que quien se ha estado inflando a comprar monedas de plata en Alemania son los particulares españoles que luego venden en ebay, llevándose la diferencia de IVA libre de polvo y paja.


----------



## jaws (3 Feb 2009)

Bueno, lo que al principio era sin problemas, empieza a ser una tocadura de pelotas.

El 22 compre y pagué, el 27 me confirmaron el pago y ya no responden a los emails ni recibo factura, ni me dicen cuando piensan enviar.


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Bueno, lo que al principio era sin problemas, empieza a ser una tocadura de pelotas.
> 
> El 22 compre y pagué, el 27 me confirmaron el pago y ya no responden a los emails ni recibo factura, ni me dicen cuando piensan enviar.



Joe, yo tengo pendiente pagar un pedido pero me tais acojonando.... :-S

Has escrito a tobias?


----------



## jaws (3 Feb 2009)

Sí, y no me dice ni mu, al principio respondía a todo, ahora no dice nada.

Hombre, acojonado yo no estaría, pero si toca las pelotas cuando hace eso un comercio. El silencio ante las reclamaciones no es la solución.


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Sí, y no me dice ni mu, al principio respondía a todo, ahora no dice nada.
> 
> Hombre, acojonado yo no estaría, pero si toca las pelotas cuando hace eso un comercio. El silencio ante las reclamaciones no es la solución.



has probado a llamar? aleman yo no se, pero ingles hablan fijo


----------



## merche400 (3 Feb 2009)

A mi tambien me tienen un poco mosca....

He vuelto a pecar...

solicité unas pocas mapples y filarmonicas (pa variar...vamos) y, hasta ahora, sigo sin recibirlas.

El Sr. Baëtz me ha dicho que están esperando a recibir las mapples (habian desaparecido de su web), sin embargo, ahora vuelven a aparecer y mi pedido sigue sin salir.

Por ahora mi ultima transaccion fue perfecta, pero me está tocando un poco los mismos eso de las mapples que están... ahora no están....


----------



## jaws (3 Feb 2009)

Yo pedí filarmónicas, libertades de mexico y una kookaburra gigante, asi que supuestamente no es nada de lo que no tengan stock.


----------



## jaws (3 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> has probado a llamar? aleman yo no se, pero ingles hablan fijo



que va, si cuando les escribes te dicen que les perdones pero que lo escrito es con un traductor automático que no saben inglés, es bastante triste.


----------



## jaws (3 Feb 2009)

vale, ha respondido ya tobías





> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fmc (3 Feb 2009)

Me alegro. ¿Qué IVA te han cobrado? ¿El 7%?


----------



## jaws (3 Feb 2009)

Sí, pero porque lo mío va a UK y no habran superado los pedidos


----------



## puntodecontrol (3 Feb 2009)

yo mañana le pagare y lo pillo desde españa con un iva de 7


----------



## merche400 (3 Feb 2009)

Habrá que hacer forero de honor al tal Sr. Bätz (comercial de analgegold24) porque al pobre lo tenemos acribillado a emails.

Pues sigo sin entender como publicitan en la web unas monedas y luego...literalmente... no tienen NIPUTAIDEA de cuando les van a entrar.

Entonces me encuentro con una pasta por ahi ingresada que...ya veremos cuando recibo el pedido.

Yo a eso lo llamo OVERBOOKING plateril.

¿Se puede reclamar la devolucion del dinero por no entregar la mercancia?

Como hagan un "pufo" similar a las entregas a cuenta de los piso, me puede dar el telele.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Habrá que hacer forero de honor al tal Sr. Bätz (comercial de analgegold24) porque al pobre lo tenemos acribillado a emails.
> 
> Pues sigo sin entender como publicitan en la web unas monedas y luego...literalmente... no tienen NIPUTAIDEA de cuando les van a entrar.
> 
> ...



cuanto tiempo llevas esperando por el pedido?


----------



## merche400 (3 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> cuanto tiempo llevas esperando por el pedido?




El 19 hice la transferencia.....
El 23 me confirmaron la pasta...

Desde entonces, he enviado varios emails solicitando cuando, aproximadamente, recibiré las monedas.

El tema es que "still waiting for mapples" (algo así como que estan todavía a la espera de recibir las mapples)


----------



## 4motion (3 Feb 2009)

Extemporáneo dijo:


> Saludos
> tengo una pregunta para los expertos:
> una vez que se tienen las monedas, ¿es necesario algún método de conservación, aparte de lo obvio para evitar que se deterioren y poerdan valor?
> 
> Gracias de antemano por vuestra paciencia



Algo como esto te puede ayudar  (sustituye los asteriscos por c g i todo junto)

http://***.ebay.es/Capsulas-40mm-x-...m14&_trkparms=72:895|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Saludos


----------



## 4motion (3 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> El 19 hice la transferencia.....
> El 23 me confirmaron la pasta...
> 
> Desde entonces, he enviado varios emails solicitando cuando, aproximadamente, recibiré las monedas.
> ...



Es cierto que estan un poco lentos, mi pedido tambien se retraso, pero es que estan literalmente desbordados. :


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (3 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Habrá que hacer forero de honor al tal Sr. Bätz (comercial de analgegold24) porque al pobre lo tenemos acribillado a emails.
> 
> Pues sigo sin entender como publicitan en la web unas monedas y luego...literalmente... no tienen NIPUTAIDEA de cuando les van a entrar.
> 
> ...



Mira que OS LO DIJE.
Anlagegold = caca.

El pedido llegará, eso seguro, pero nunca sabes cuándo ni si será lo que tú habías creído comprar. En alemán lo llamarían Scheissservice.


----------



## buba (3 Feb 2009)

Están saturados así de sencillo, creo que sería conveniente mirar otros....


----------



## buba (3 Feb 2009)

la unica que veo medianamente decente es la britania, de precio, porque las otras las venden con caja que sube muchisimo el precio, la cotización de la libra está ahoraen 0,9, o sea que me salen a 14,931€ pieza.

The 2008 UK Britannia One Ounce Silver Bullion 2

lo que puse de la saturación fue sobre los alemanes...(que no me expliqué lo siento).


----------



## fmc (3 Feb 2009)

buba dijo:


> la unica que veo medianamente decente es la britania, de precio, porque las otras las venden con caja que sube muchisimo el precio, la cotización de la libra está ahoraen 0,9, o sea que me salen a 14,931€ pieza.
> 
> The 2008 UK Britannia One Ounce Silver Bullion 2
> 
> lo que puse de la saturación fue sobre los alemanes...(que no me expliqué lo siento).



Solo hay un pequeño fallo... el cambio está a 0,9 pero la libra vale más cara que el euro


----------



## buba (3 Feb 2009)

si me equivoque lo siento es que me parecía raro, como me petó el conversor  entonces no compensa...si se compara con las filarmónicas o los eagles y otras más o menos similares....porque encima tiene algo menos de contenido de plata, hombre otro asunto es si se quiere tener alguna para coleccionar como no meten gastos de envio....

vaya metedura de pata...


----------



## vidarr (3 Feb 2009)

buba dijo:


> Están saturados así de sencillo, creo que sería conveniente mirar otros....



Aquí hay para escoger:

Edelmetallhändler | Silber- & Goldhändler Liste | Silber und Gold

Y a ver si conseguimos no saturarlos a todos...


----------



## random8429 (4 Feb 2009)

¿Que os parecen estas monedas (sin tener en cuenta el coste del envío e IVA)?

++ Casa de Moneda de México ++

Son Libertades de plata, salen a 11,79 aprox1 oz


----------



## vidarr (4 Feb 2009)

random8429 dijo:


> ¿Que os parecen estas monedas (sin tener en cuenta el coste del envío)?
> 
> ++ Casa de Moneda de México ++
> 
> Son Libertades de plata, salen a 11,79 aprox1 oz



Baratísimas. Pero si te las van a traer (según lo que decías en el otro hilo) a lo mejor te conviene más aprovechar para conseguir a buen precio algo que aquí es más difícil de conseguir, como las de media onza.

Y vamos, incluso declarando el IVA en aduanas estarían a buen precio en estos momentos.


```
11.79+(11.79*.16)
13.6764
```


----------



## jaws (5 Feb 2009)

Bueno, despues de responder los de anlagegold hace 2 días, no han enviado y vuelve a no dar señales de vida tobias

Me está empezando a tocar los cojones ya el temita, pagué el día 22 y aún ni han enviado ni dan fechas.


----------



## merche400 (5 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Bueno, despues de responder los de anlagegold hace 2 días, no han enviado y vuelve a no dar señales de vida tobias
> 
> Me está empezando a tocar los cojones ya el temita, pagué el día 22 y aún ni han enviado ni dan fechas.



A mi me están jodiendo el pedido de 20 maples y 100 filarmonicas, por las putas mapples...que las esperan recibir.

Ostias.... si lo sé sigo con mis filarmonicas y que les den porculo a las canadiensas... :


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

yo estoy esperando por unas cuantas kookaburras de un kg,pero lo importante es que lleguen,no me importa esperar,pero que lleguen claro


----------



## islandtlt (5 Feb 2009)

Cobran el 16% de IVA, si es asi no entiendo.

Queria comprar mas plata, es seguro comprar alli?


----------



## jaws (5 Feb 2009)

cuando hablo sube el pan.

otra queja aquí y a la hora me llega el email de envio xD


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Feb 2009)

a mi hoy me respondio a un mail mio.


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

bueno!!!por lo menos la factura de anlagegold me ha llegado hoy,ya es una tranquilidad
¿cuanto suele tardar la mercancia desde que te envian la factura?


----------



## 4motion (6 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> bueno!!!por lo menos la factura de anlagegold me ha llegado hoy,ya es una tranquilidad
> ¿cuanto suele tardar la mercancia desde que te envian la factura?



Calcula una semana mas o menos.


----------



## jaws (8 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> yo estoy esperando por unas cuantas kookaburras de un kg,pero lo importante es que lleguen,no me importa esperar,pero que lleguen claro



Es un tema lo de pedir plata, yo ando igual y he pedido unos kilos de primeras.

Como te he visto fuerte en el hilo del oro, pediste muchos kilos? Lo digo porque no se si sería un problema en caso de querer por ejemplo 30 40 o 50, que me da que sí y no se si alguien lo habrá comprado antes


----------



## andion (8 Feb 2009)

He comprado algo, hace unos días en muenzdiscount.de - Willkommen, no es la más barata, pero tienen cosillas difíciles de conseguir, ya os diré como va.........
Aunque creo que tengo para tres semanas largas el recibir el pedido.


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Es un tema lo de pedir plata, yo ando igual y he pedido unos kilos de primeras.
> 
> Como te he visto fuerte en el hilo del oro, pediste muchos kilos? Lo digo porque no se si sería un problema en caso de querer por ejemplo 30 40 o 50, que me da que sí y no se si alguien lo habrá comprado antes



joder, qué fuertes andamos, 50 kilos de oro valen más de 1 millón de euros... para cantidades así supongo que no tendrás problema en darte un viajecito a Bélgica y que te asesoren.... aquí la mayoría somos pobres y compramos un paquetito de monedas de plata como el que compra un tesoro


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Feb 2009)

fmc dijo:


> joder, qué fuertes andamos, 50 kilos de oro valen más de 1 millón de euros... para cantidades así supongo que no tendrás problema en darte un viajecito a Bélgica y que te asesoren.... aquí la mayoría somos pobres y compramos un paquetito de monedas de plata como el que compra un tesoro



Pues ánimo que ése es un buen comienzo. Mucha gente que va de rica, en el futuro se dará cuenta de que no lo es, ya que sus activos tienen un valor intrínseco muy inferior al que ellos creen.

Con la clase media ahorradora, pasará lo que pasó en Weimar, que fue el puntal del sistema y la que lo perdió todo.


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pues ánimo que ése es un buen comienzo. Mucha gente que va de rica, en el futuro se dará cuenta de que no lo es, ya que sus activos tienen un valor intrínseco muy inferior al que ellos creen.
> 
> Con la clase media ahorradora, pasará lo que pasó en Weimar, que fue el puntal del sistema y la que lo perdió todo.



A ver.... lo único que espero es que se mantenga barata una temporada (que, al contrario de su opinión, yo creo y espero que sí) y nos permite hacernos un colchón


----------



## jaws (8 Feb 2009)

fmc dijo:


> joder, qué fuertes andamos, 50 kilos de oro valen más de 1 millón de euros... para cantidades así supongo que no tendrás problema en darte un viajecito a Bélgica y que te asesoren.... aquí la mayoría somos pobres y compramos un paquetito de monedas de plata como el que compra un tesoro



de oro no hombre, de plata que no son ni 4000e 10 kilos, si tuviese para 50 kilos de oro, tendría un lacayo haciendome los deberes.

Por cierto, me parece INTERESANTISIMO el paladio si se pudiese comprar cercano al spot, está baratísimo y en el futuro se va a usar muchísimo para la energía limpia y los coches eléctricos, debería pegar un subidon enorme en unos años.

Si alguien sabe donde comprar estaría bien.


----------



## fmc (8 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> de oro no hombre, de plata que no son ni 4000e 10 kilos, si tuviese para 50 kilos de oro, tendría un lacayo haciendome los deberes.
> 
> Por cierto, me parece INTERESANTISIMO el paladio si se pudiese comprar cercano al spot, está baratísimo y en el futuro se va a usar muchísimo para la energía limpia y los coches eléctricos, debería pegar un subidon enorme en unos años.
> 
> Si alguien sabe donde comprar estaría bien.



Ah, vale, como mencionas el hilo del oro justo antes creía que te referías a él 

Yo también estuve dándole vueltas al paladio, pero entre que paga un 19% en Alemania y el overspot que tiene, la onza se te va a casi 300€..... aparte de que el uso para coches eléctricos puede que suba, pero también bajará en catalizadores, con lo que no tengo tan claro que se dispare el precio :


----------



## rory (8 Feb 2009)

Unos dos meses desconectado del tema y veo en la página de anlagegold que tienen las philarmonicas a 13, 95 mas gastos!!! Madre de Dios! Vaya subidón de precios...

Por cierto, ¿siguen siendo los mejores en precios? POrque visto lo visto, no quiero saber los precios que manejan los demás...


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Feb 2009)

rory dijo:


> Unos dos meses desconectado del tema y veo en la página de anlagegold que tienen las philarmonicas a 13, 95 mas gastos!!! Madre de Dios! Vaya subidón de precios...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿siguen siendo los mejores en precios? POrque visto lo visto, no quiero saber los precios que manejan los demás...



Si ha de hacer un pedido, no pierda demasiado el tiempo. Volverán a subirlas de precio.


----------



## tonibar (8 Feb 2009)

rory dijo:


> Unos dos meses desconectado del tema y veo en la página de anlagegold que tienen las philarmonicas a 13, 95 mas gastos!!! Madre de Dios! Vaya subidón de precios...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿siguen siendo los mejores en precios? POrque visto lo visto, no quiero saber los precios que manejan los demás...



Lo bueno que tiene anlagegold es que vende packs de 20 y 100 monedas a buen precio, existen otras webs con similares precios y con menos gastos de envio pero sin esos packs y sin referencias de compradores en este foro, como Willkommen bei der GP-METALLUM Münzen Barren Edelmetalle


----------



## carloszorro (9 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> He comprado algo, hace unos días en muenzdiscount.de - Willkommen, no es la más barata, pero tienen cosillas difíciles de conseguir, ya os diré como va.........
> Aunque creo que tengo para tres semanas largas el recibir el pedido.



muenzdiscount.de - Willkommen ¿como es que aqui las barras de plata de 5 kg tienen solo el 7 % de iva?


----------



## 4motion (9 Feb 2009)

rory dijo:


> Unos dos meses desconectado del tema y veo en la página de anlagegold que tienen las philarmonicas a 13, 95 mas gastos!!! Madre de Dios! Vaya subidón de precios...
> 
> Por cierto, ¿siguen siendo los mejores en precios? POrque visto lo visto, no quiero saber los precios que manejan los demás...



Yo acabo de recibir mi pedido, este era un importante pedido de monedas de oro,(sigo confiando mas que en la plata) pero visto lo visto, y lo que han tardado :, una y no mas santo tomas, creo que voy a pasar de anlagegold, buscare otras alternativas.

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Feb 2009)

pues acaban de subirlas a 14,25...


----------



## carloszorro (9 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Es un tema lo de pedir plata, yo ando igual y he pedido unos kilos de primeras.
> 
> Como te he visto fuerte en el hilo del oro, pediste muchos kilos? Lo digo porque no se si sería un problema en caso de querer por ejemplo 30 40 o 50, que me da que sí y no se si alguien lo habrá comprado antes



mi pedido es de 28 kg de plata para probar,si veo que el servicio es bueno y bajan los precios un poquito seguire comprando


----------



## carloszorro (9 Feb 2009)

4motion dijo:


> Yo acabo de recibir mi pedido, este era un importante pedido de monedas de oro,(sigo confiando mas que en la plata) pero visto lo visto, y lo que han tardado :, una y no mas santo tomas, creo que voy a pasar de anlagegold, buscare otras alternativas.
> 
> Saludos



desde que envian la factura por email hasta que llega la mercancia cuanto tiempo esperaste?


----------



## jaws (9 Feb 2009)

Bueno, particularmente las mías llegaron hoy, 3 días despues de enviar (enviaron el jueves), perfectamente empaquetado y sin problemas de ningun tipo.


----------



## jaws (9 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> mi pedido es de 28 kg de plata para probar,si veo que el servicio es bueno y bajan los precios un poquito seguire comprando



28KG madre, eso es lo que me preocupa, a ver como mandan semejante pedido en una caja o similar.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (9 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> mi pedido es de 28 kg de plata para probar,si veo que el servicio es bueno y bajan los precios un poquito seguire comprando



Hoyga!!! Deje algo de plata para los pobres!!!


----------



## JAD (9 Feb 2009)

Pues las mias también llegaron hoy. Tardaron como unos 9 dias en enviarme confirmacion de envio y factura, empecé a enviar correos preguntando porque me acojoné un poco y después de esa confirmación en unos 6 dias creo recordar estaban en casa. Muy bien empaquetadas pero la comunicación con ellos mosquea un poco.

¿Por cierto como está el tema de la subida de IVA del 7 al 16? Yo realicé el pedido unos dias antes de que se levantatá la liebre y a mi no me han dicho ni cobrado nada, espero no recibir carta de la hacienda española por cuatro cochinos euros.
Un saludo.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Bueno, particularmente las mías llegaron hoy, 3 días despues de enviar (enviaron el jueves), perfectamente empaquetado y sin problemas de ningun tipo.



muy chula!!!


----------



## tonibar (9 Feb 2009)

Quien quiera monedas de 1 oz. de plata aqui hay una oferta interesante, 100 libertades mexicanas por 1365 euros.

Silbertresor - Libertad Siegesgöttin (2009) - 1 Oz Silber - 100er Paket LIB091OZAG100


----------



## tonibar (9 Feb 2009)

Quien quiera monedas de 1 oz. de plata aquí hay una oferta interesante, 100 libertades mexicanas por 1365 euros.

Silbertresor - Libertad Siegesgöttin (2009) - 1 Oz Silber - 100er Paket LIB091OZAG100


----------



## hinka (10 Feb 2009)

Alguien puede decirme si hay algun catalogo online de monedas?. O sabeis cuanto oro tiene 1/2 soberano de la reina victoria de 1900.


----------



## Germain (10 Feb 2009)

Creo que ya lo puse por aquí:

Numismaster For coin collecting and finding coin values


----------



## elias2 (10 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme si hay algun catalogo online de monedas?. O sabeis cuanto oro tiene 1/2 soberano de la reina victoria de 1900.



Estos datos son para un soberano entero, divide el peso por dos y te da el medio soberano.


Peso	7.98 grams.
Quilates	22
Pureza	916.6
Gramos de oro puro	7.315


----------



## vidarr (10 Feb 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme si hay algun catalogo online de monedas?. O sabeis cuanto oro tiene 1/2 soberano de la reina victoria de 1900.



Otro más:

Coincat, The Online Coin Catalog

Y para los soberanos tienes una página bastante completa:

Gold Sovereigns


----------



## jaws (11 Feb 2009)

Una pregunta más.

En el caso de que por ejemplo en 6 meses todo se arregle bajen los angeles del cielo y no haya problemas económicos, suponiendo que la plata o el oro bajase a 10$ onza o 600$, donde venderíais la plata?

Quien creeis que compraría tantísima? Porque yo en anlage no veo que compren y en eurogold supongo que lo haran con cierto límite.

No parece igual de facil deshacerse de los metales que comprarlos.

Esto es lo que mas me detiene a la hora de comprar algo más de plata/oro.


----------



## tiogilito888 (11 Feb 2009)

:


jaws dijo:


> Una pregunta más.
> 
> En el caso de que por ejemplo en 6 meses todo se arregle bajen los angeles del cielo y no haya problemas económicos, suponiendo que la plata o el oro bajase a 10$ onza o 600$, donde venderíais la plata?
> 
> ...



A esos precios tiogilito888 os compraría ILIMITADAMENTE las reservas de oro y plata. Tiene los contactos para hacer compras de volumen, si la operación interesa. Y la plata a 10$ y el oro a 600$ serían un regalo.

Otra opción es ebay, especialmente las webs de Alemania y USA.

Y hay muchas otras opciones...pero estas me las reservo, de momento.


----------



## merche400 (11 Feb 2009)

Estos de anangegold me tienen ya de los nervios.

Vale que hace un mes casi, cuando hice el pedido el precio estaba chachi...pero esque con las putas "mapples" me tienen ya desquiciado.







En la web no paran de anunciarlas, pero en mi orden, de solo un paquete de mapples y monton de filarmónicas, me jode tenerme que esperar por "overbooking" de mapples.

¿Les digo que mes las cambien por filarmónicas y a tomarpol'culo? 
De todas formas habrá que usmear por la web algun otro proveedor....estos ya se están agitaneando y no me mola un pijo.


----------



## jaws (11 Feb 2009)

ya no envían a españa directamente, yo no cancelaría ese pedido.


----------



## merche400 (11 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> ya no envían a españa directamente, yo no cancelaría ese pedido.



mande?  

y eso? No he tenido noticias de ellos en absoluto al respecto.


----------



## jaws (11 Feb 2009)

> Hello,
> 
> sorry – we must canceled your order.
> 
> ...



y eso que era un pedido que va con factura de uk, solo quería enviarlo a españa a un familiar


----------



## merche400 (11 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> y eso que era un pedido que va con factura de uk, solo quería enviarlo a españa a un familiar



¿desde anangelgold?

ondia...que cosas...¿Habran sobrepasado el cupo de plata?

¿Habra que ir "in person" en un vuelo barato para eludir tal traba o eso depende de la residencia del cliente y tampoco serviria a un español directamente en la tienda de ananlgegold23?

:


----------



## jaws (11 Feb 2009)

Bueno, acabo de comprar en muenzdiscount.de que tienen mejores precios incluso que anlage y ponen que sirven de 3 a 5 días, espero que no haya problemas.


----------



## Burbujista Escéptico (11 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de comprar en muenzdiscount.de que tienen mejores precios incluso que anlage y ponen que sirven de 3 a 5 días, espero que no haya problemas.



Hoy he visto varias subidas en anlagegold. De ayer a hoy ha subido un euro la onza de plata. A 14,95 las han puesto hace un rato.

En la web que indicas http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/www.muenzdiscount.de están a 14,65. Igual es porque son más lentos cambiando los precios. Mañana veremos

Lo que más me asombra es la anticipación que ha mostrado el forero Tiogilito. Ha ido adelantándose a los movimientos. Podrá decirse de él que vende o compra o cambia o especula ... pero lo que ha anunciado se ha ido produciendo.

Miedo me da que acierte en el caos que se avecina.


----------



## Deudor (11 Feb 2009)

Merche400 lo has conseguido. Otro más al agujero.
ANLAGEGOLD =======> R.I.P.
Casa de la Moneda Holanda=======> R.I.P.

Merche400 arrasando por donde pasa.

Entre Merche400 y Tiogilito888 manejan el 50% del precio de la PLATA en COMEX.


----------



## fmc (11 Feb 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Merche400 lo has conseguido. Otro más al agujero.
> ANLAGEGOLD =======> R.I.P.
> Casa de la Moneda Holanda=======> R.I.P.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué te crees que sube el precio al ritmo que lo hace?


----------



## Deudor (11 Feb 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Por qué te crees que sube el precio al ritmo que lo hace?



¿Yo que sé?
¿No se iba a acabar el mundo, o algo así?


----------



## merche400 (11 Feb 2009)

Pues me he quedado con las ganas de pillarme una buena tajada de monedas de 5 euros de Holanda...

Todavía suelo mirar en http://www.knm.nl si aparecen las susodichas monedillas. Las de 10 euros todavía hay...pero de 5, nada :

Habrá que ver las alemanas de 5DM (2'50 euros) y las de 10DM(5 euros), ademas de las modernas de 10 euros alemanas.


----------



## fmc (11 Feb 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Yo que sé?
> ¿No se iba a acabar el mundo, o algo así?



El mundo no lo sé, pero éstos son capaces de acabar con la producción de plata


----------



## Deudor (11 Feb 2009)

Yo ahora mismo no os puedo ayudar a hacer subir el precio de la plata.
Ya lo siento.
Mi mujer me ha dado un ultimatum, y lo que es peor, ha dicho: ¡Pues me voy a comprar yo un abrigo de 2.000 €!
Así que quietor.........


----------



## Deudor (11 Feb 2009)

Por cierto, por primera vez en mucho tiempo (antes de la creación de este hilo) ,en la página de Anlagegold24, nuestra filarmónica no es la moneda más barata.


----------



## andion (11 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de comprar en muenzdiscount.de que tienen mejores precios incluso que anlage y ponen que sirven de 3 a 5 días, espero que no haya problemas.



Ya somos 2.......ya me dirás cómo te va....
De momento han contestado a mi e-mail, y dicen que tienen stock....


----------



## carloszorro (11 Feb 2009)

mejor seria esperar como se enfrenta a los 14 euros la onza,ahi esta la primera resistencia fuerte


----------



## jaws (11 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> Ya somos 2.......ya me dirás cómo te va....
> De momento han contestado a mi e-mail, y dicen que tienen stock....



Yo les he pedido bastante y está pagado, el stock parece que es live porque han desaparecido las monedas de 5kg que tenían y he comprado yo.

al email todavía no me han respondido, pero haciendo busquedas en internet sobre la web, encuentras gente en foros hace mas de medio año pidiendo sin problemas.


----------



## manusan (12 Feb 2009)

Bueno, anlagegold24 me ha confirmado que hasta el 2010 no sirven plata a España, son cupos anuales y en poco mas de un mes os habeis ventilao el cupo...
Jaws, te he hecho caso y he pedido a muenzdiscont a ver q tal..


----------



## manusan (12 Feb 2009)

y por cierto, como se agradece una página alemana en ingles!


----------



## puntodecontrol (12 Feb 2009)

pues vaya suerte, ayer me mandado el mail de que me acababan de mandar mi pedido de las filarmonicas a 12,95 €


----------



## PepitoFeliz (12 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pues vaya suerte, ayer me mandado el mail de que me acababan de mandar mi pedido de las filarmonicas a 12,95 €



Pues viendo que están ahora mismo a 14,95 en el mismo sitio. ¿Qué te parece que ni para ti ni para mi, y me las dejas en 13,95? Te las quito de las manos oiga.


----------



## jaws (12 Feb 2009)

En muenzen me han respondido hoy, han confirmado el pago en cuestion de 6 horas y en 3 días dicen que me lo sirven.


----------



## carloszorro (12 Feb 2009)

A mi me llego hoy el pedido de anlagegold24,¿en serio no sirven mas a españa?habra que mirar entonces por otros sitios


----------



## andion (12 Feb 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Bueno, anlagegold24 me ha confirmado que hasta el 2010 no sirven plata a España, son cupos anuales y en poco mas de un mes os habeis ventilao el cupo...
> Jaws, te he hecho caso y he pedido a muenzdiscont a ver q tal..



Ya mismo éstos no sirven hasta el 2010.....


----------



## hinka (12 Feb 2009)

Me podeis ayudar con una cuestion. ¿q diferencia hay entre?
Onza Troy 200 Pesos Plata
Plata Libertad 250 Pesos Plata
1 Onza Plata 250 Pesos Plata 

Es q aperecen en una web pero no hay fotos y claro el precio es muy diferente entre una cosa y otra.


----------



## jaws (12 Feb 2009)

Ya me han enviado parte del pedido de muenzdiscount.de, 12 horas desde pedir hasta enviar parte de el.

Aun queda la otra mitad, pero ya dan seriedad, bastante mas que anlage.


Por cierto que habeis arrasado la tienda, ya no quedan monedas de 1kg ni de 5 ni nada, la hostia xD


----------



## merche400 (12 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Ya me han enviado parte del pedido de muenzdiscount.de, 12 horas desde pedir hasta enviar parte de el.
> 
> Aun queda la otra mitad, pero ya dan seriedad, bastante mas que anlage.
> 
> ...



No comprendo como si la transferencia a Alemania tarda 2 días en hacerse efectivo como es posibe que envien tan pronto la plata.
¿Esque hay alguna otra forma de pago que se me escapa?


----------



## andion (12 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Ya me han enviado parte del pedido de muenzdiscount.de, 12 horas desde pedir hasta enviar parte de el.
> 
> Aun queda la otra mitad, pero ya dan seriedad, bastante mas que anlage.
> 
> ...



¿Ya?........Que pronto te lo han enviado.
En fin, yo espero.......


----------



## jaws (12 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> No comprendo como si la transferencia a Alemania tarda 2 días en hacerse efectivo como es posibe que envien tan pronto la plata.
> ¿Esque hay alguna otra forma de pago que se me escapa?



Sí, transferencia urgente de 1 día (mismo coste que la normal) y un screenshot del banco online.

Desde luego tengo el numero de tracking del paquete, lo que no han enviado es todo el pedido.


----------



## manusan (13 Feb 2009)

Alguien sabe donde compran muenzdiscount, anlagelgold, etc etc vamos, donde narices está el origen? al fin y al cabo son intermediarios... aunque exigan grandes pedidos, no creo que excedan de mínimos de monster box...


----------



## fmc (13 Feb 2009)

Una cosilla.... los de inversiones vivanco han abierto una tienda online. No especifican (o al menos no lo he visto) lo que cobran por el envío, pero parece que poco a poco van trabajando en mejorar la web..... ya lo único que falta es que pongan unos precios más razonables 

Tienda


----------



## tonibar (16 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> ¿Ya?........Que pronto te lo han enviado.
> En fin, yo espero.......



a ver si explicamos la experiencia


----------



## jaws (17 Feb 2009)

Pues la experiencia en comparación con anlage, es bastante mejor.

Confirman pago a las 24 horas, a las 48 salio la primera parte del pedido, ayer salio una segunda parte y en 3 días otra. Dan numero de tracking y envían por http://www.gls-group.eu

Yo estoy a la espera de recibir hoy o mañana la primera parte.


----------



## Aferro (17 Feb 2009)

Hola.
Solo por curiosidad,el pago en muenzdiscount es por transferencia bancaria, por tarjeta o por giro postal?

Saludos.


----------



## jaws (17 Feb 2009)

transferencia


----------



## jaws (18 Feb 2009)

recibido hoy la primera parte del envío.

todo en perfecto estado, mejor envalado que anlagegold y 20 veces mas rápido, menos de 7 semana en recibir.

ya podiamos haber dado con esta tienda antes y no con los bobos de anlagegold.

saludos


----------



## andion (18 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> recibido hoy la primera parte del envío.
> 
> todo en perfecto estado, mejor envalado que anlagegold y 20 veces mas rápido, menos de 7 semana en recibir.
> 
> ...



Pues yo compré ántes que tú.....
Variado, eso sí.....de momento no me llegó nada.


----------



## merche400 (19 Feb 2009)

*Filarmonicas a 14'85* (en analgegold24 están a 15'95)


20 x Philharmoniker 2009 1Oz AG im original Tube -


Les he enviado un email, pero aun no tengo respuesta de si mandan a España.

Respecto a llamarles al telefono...pues...me da un poco corte mi poco ingles. 




EDITADO: Si envian a España. Son un poco lentillos en esto de los emails...pero sí envían. Ya han enviado a varios clientes en España. ¿alguno del foro?


----------



## Akita (19 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Les he enviado un email, pero aun no tengo respuesta de si mandan a España.
> 
> Respecto a llamarles al telefono...pues...me da un poco corte mi poco ingles.




¿Pero tú no estabas vendiendo tus filarmónicas para comprarte una moto?


----------



## merche400 (19 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Pero tú no estabas vendiendo tus filarmónicas para comprarte una moto?



Ya las he vendido y...jejeje...todavía me queda bastante para la moto. Ahora estoy con una pizca de oro a buen precio.


----------



## Akita (19 Feb 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Ya las he vendido y...jejeje...todavía me queda bastante para la moto. Ahora estoy con una pizca de oro a buen precio.




Entonces lo de preguntar a la tienda alemana si envían filarmónicas a España lo haces por tus compañeros conforeros, claro. Es reconfortante comprobar que todavía queda gente altruista y desinteresada.


----------



## merche400 (19 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Entonces lo de preguntar a la tienda alemana si envían filarmónicas a España lo haces por tus compañeros conforeros, claro. Es reconfortante comprobar que todavía queda gente altruista y desinteresada.



Pues toda la gente me dice que soy un hijop....  

De todas formas...me suelo dar un garbeo por la lista de paginas alemanas que colgué el otro día y voy viendo alguna que otra oferta...

aqui el link

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vendedores-bullion-oro-plata-en-alemania.html


----------



## Pasoplatero (19 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Entonces lo de preguntar a la tienda alemana si envían filarmónicas a España lo haces por tus compañeros conforeros, claro. Es reconfortante comprobar que todavía queda gente altruista y desinteresada.



No se cuáles serán los motivos por los que Merche anuncia en el foro que hay un sitio en internet en el que se pueden comprar las filarmónicas más baratas que donde habitualmente hemos comprado todos. A mi los que se me ocurren son todos positivos.

Yo creo que si Merche ha puesto alguna vez a la venta alguna moneda de las que compra es por el mismo motivo por el que lo hacen casi todos los vendedores aficionados: 

Llega un momento, después de acumular unos cuantos kilos de material, que entra la duda _*¿y si lo que tengo no me vale para nada cuando lo quiera vender? ¿Estaré haciendo el canelo?*_

Supongo que será una especie de *pánico del comprador*. Se ponen unas cuántas a la venta y depende de cómo te salga la oferta actúas en el futuro.

Si tienen tus monedas buena salida, te reafirmas en tu idea y sigues comprando

Si te das cuenta de que te las tragas porque nadie las quiere a lo que a ti te han costado, piensas un rato en si merece la pena seguir comprando y decides qué hacer.

Parece que Merche sigue comprando, asi que tiene pinta de ser un signo positivo. _(Esta mañana me ha salido la vena psicologopampera...)_


----------



## hinka (19 Feb 2009)

Anda q teneis cada cosa. Igual pensais que merche es amigo del de la pagina y se lleva comision. Anda..... Si aqui no estamos para hablar, comentar cosas y ayudarnos apaga y vamonos. 
O..... podemos intentar timarnos todos ummmm..... esa no es LA GRAN CAUSA de esta crisis ummmmmm q opinais?


----------



## Usillos (19 Feb 2009)

Al final sabeis si la web esa es fiable ?¿.

Demasiado baratas las veo, no se.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Feb 2009)

Yo voy a defender a merche 400 porque gracias a el tengo unas plusvalias bonitas.
Esta gente que rastrea la web y nos informa de las tiendas mas competitivas nos ayuda muchisimo a los "novatos" en metales preciosos


----------



## jaws (19 Feb 2009)

segunda parte del envío de muenzdiscount recibido, queda la tercera pero es que les faltan libertades.


----------



## stigmesh (19 Feb 2009)

Hoy la plata esta esta en caida libre, asi que mejor esperarse un poco a que bajen los precios las tiendas.


----------



## carloszorro (19 Feb 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> Hoy la plata esta esta en caida libre, asi que mejor esperarse un poco a que bajen los precios las tiendas.



Hay una fortisima resistencia en los 14 $ la plata y los 1000 $ el oro,a ver como funcionan


----------



## jaws (19 Feb 2009)

pues sí, aunque ha caido hoy fuerte, no se yo hasta que punto sería mejor esperar viendo el histórico







Aunque claro tampoco podemos caer en el "esto va parriba compra ahora o nunca" xD


----------



## carloszorro (19 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> pues sí, aunque ha caido hoy fuerte, no se yo hasta que punto sería mejor esperar viendo el histórico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo mas normal seria que se tomase un respiro y volver a la zona de 12 $,seria ideal para seguir acumulando


----------



## Pasoplatero (20 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> pues sí, aunque ha caido hoy fuerte, no se yo hasta que punto sería mejor esperar viendo el histórico
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonito gráfico. Está bajando hasta apoyarse en la directriz alcista. Un chart de libro. Si el iluminati del Castillo siguiera activo lo pondría en la portada del trading del próximo mes.

Ahora que sí, que ayer le vino al pelo eso de: *"El día que se va el pastor se le desbandan las ovejas"* *El TioGilito lo tenía todo calculado. *

Chocaré un par de monedas de plata para sentir su maestro recuerdo.


----------



## Deudor (20 Feb 2009)

Se acabaron las contemplaciones....
Que si caida libre, que si ratios....
Filarmónica a 16 € en al web del hilo.
Oro y dolar por las nubes.


----------



## levante (20 Feb 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Quien quiera monedas de 1 oz. de plata aqui hay una oferta interesante, 100 libertades mexicanas por 1365 euros.
> 
> Silbertresor - Libertad Siegesgöttin (2009) - 1 Oz Silber - 100er Paket LIB091OZAG100



Encargadas el día 9, pago por transferencia el 10 y recibidas hoy día 20. 

Muy bonitas


----------



## tonibar (20 Feb 2009)

levante dijo:


> Encargadas el día 9, pago por transferencia el 10 y recibidas hoy día 20.
> 
> Muy bonitas



felicidades por la compra, las libertades mejicanas son realmente hermosas no tendrás ningún problema en intercambiarlas por latas de atún en el mad-max.


----------



## levante (20 Feb 2009)

Tengo muchas latas, gracias, la plata es por si es un madmax de segunda categoria


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Feb 2009)

Pues lo acabo de flipar....
Tengo un amigo mexicano que le mande comprar libertades mexicanas...
Fue el lunes y le dijeron que fuera hoy viernes que estaba el encargado....

Acabo de hablar con el y NO LE QUIEREN VENDER. Le han dicho que tienen demasiadas peticiones y que no dan a basto y no les quedan y que no saben cuando van a tener asi que ni reservar ni leches....

Esto me huele muy raro....


----------



## jaws (21 Feb 2009)

Pues compra en alemania que tienes stock en todas las tiendas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Pues compra en alemania que tienes stock en todas las tiendas.



Al precio de mexico lo dudo... al cambio me salian entre 12,5-13 € por moneda....


Por cierto, este tio vende monedas de oro baratas o son cosas mias?

http:// c g i.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170302873645

esa moneda con la cotizacion actual rondaria los 11 €, el con envio la vende por 3 €.... ¿nos fiamos?


----------



## stigmesh (21 Feb 2009)

En ebay hay mucho oro del que cagó el moro


----------



## andion (21 Feb 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> En ebay hay mucho oro del que cagó el moro



En ebay, mucho timo....cuidado (ya lo advirtió Segundaresidencia) con el oro hge....no vale nada.
Pero......éste es el hilo de la plata.....


----------



## PepitoFeliz (21 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, este tio vende monedas de oro baratas o son cosas mias?
> 
> http:// c g i.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=170302873645
> 
> esa moneda con la cotizacion actual rondaria los 11 €, el con envio la vende por 3 €.... ¿nos fiamos?



Al menos dice que es HGE (Heavy gold electroplate). Eso está normalizado y significa que es un recubrimiento de de oro realizado por un proceso electrolítico que le aporta al menos 100 millonésimas de pulgada de oro fino. En resumen, es un mal chapado en oro.

Es morralla, claro. Ni siquiera sirven como curiosidad para colección porque están hechas sin la más mínima calidad. Últimamente se ven mucho en ebay.


----------



## Maestro Cantor (21 Feb 2009)

levante dijo:


> Encargadas el día 9, pago por transferencia el 10 y recibidas hoy día 20.
> 
> Muy bonitas




Creo que voy a hacer un pedido también aquí, aunque ando un poco flojo de alemán. Te he dejado un privado.


----------



## andion (21 Feb 2009)

PepitoFeliz dijo:


> Al menos dice que es HGE



Sí, pero muchos vendedores ni siquiera lo especifican en el título......en la descripción del artículo sí......
Otros ni eso


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> Sí, pero muchos vendedores ni siquiera lo especifican en el título......en la descripción del artículo sí......
> Otros ni eso



Gracias Pepito,

Mande un mensaje privado a 3 vendedores diciendo si era oro puro y macizo....
Dos omitieron responder esa parte y uno fue sincero y dijo que era HGE, lo cual desconocia pero gracias a este foro ya se que no es mas que una lata de atun brillante xD


----------



## levante (21 Feb 2009)

Maestro Cantor dijo:


> Creo que voy a hacer un pedido también aquí, aunque ando un poco flojo de alemán. Te he dejado un privado.



Respondido


----------



## puntodecontrol (21 Feb 2009)

Por cierto, llevo esperando 9 dias desde que en anlagegold24 me mandaran el paquete y me huele MUY raro que no me llege despues de TANTO tiempo.....
9 dias de alemania a aqui es una burrada.
Me han dado un tracking de DHL pero en la web de dhl no va. Les he llamado y me han dicho que se encarga correos pues ellos lo envian por Deusthce post y no dhl, aunque en alemania son los mismos.

Alguien sabe donde puedo meter el numero para ver por donde esta mi paquete?

es un numero de 12 digitos sin letras.


----------



## carloszorro (21 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, llevo esperando 9 dias desde que en anlagegold24 me mandaran el paquete y me huele MUY raro que no me llege despues de TANTO tiempo.....
> 9 dias de alemania a aqui es una burrada.
> Me han dado un tracking de DHL pero en la web de dhl no va. Les he llamado y me han dicho que se encarga correos pues ellos lo envian por Deusthce post y no dhl, aunque en alemania son los mismos.
> 
> ...



Son un poco lentos ,a mi me llegaron algo tarde pero llegaron ,por correo normal,muy bien empaquetadito todo y sin mas problemas,eran 3 paquetes y llegaron en dias diferentes


----------



## auropata (21 Feb 2009)

*Holaaaa...*

Hola buenas
Ante las circunstancias, estoy pensando en comprar algo de plata. Me gustaría saber si alguien esta interesado en hacer un pedido a medias para llegar a la cantidad en que no te cobran gastos de envio (me imagino que no tienen las tiendas alemanas inconveniente en hacerte dos paquetes). 
Tambien me gustaría saber cuales son las mejores tiendas fisicas en europa para comprar plata (de oro hay muchas, pero de plata parece que todas son online y en españa el sobreprecio es para morirse) ¿tiene anlagegold, munzediscount....tienda fisica?


----------



## alpha (22 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, llevo esperando 9 dias desde que en anlagegold24 me mandaran el paquete y me huele MUY raro que no me llege despues de TANTO tiempo.....
> 9 dias de alemania a aqui es una burrada.
> Me han dado un tracking de DHL pero en la web de dhl no va. Les he llamado y me han dicho que se encarga correos pues ellos lo envian por Deusthce post y no dhl, aunque en alemania son los mismos.
> 
> ...



Ponle un mail a DHL, tienen un formulario de contacto en su página. YO tuve un problema con un paquete y por mail me dieron todos los detalles.


Un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (22 Feb 2009)

alpha dijo:


> Ponle un mail a DHL, tienen un formulario de contacto en su página. YO tuve un problema con un paquete y por mail me dieron todos los detalles.
> 
> 
> Un saludo



Okis, gracias, ya les he mandado un mail, a ver cuando me responden.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2009)

Por cierto, para los que quieran monedas australianas SIN intermediarios: The Perth Mint - Manufacturer and distributor of gold, silver and platinum collector coins, investment coins, commemorative coins and precious metal gifts.
Es la casa oficial de australia, y envian a españa. Ademas, los gastos de envio son decentes, unos 7-8 €
Si alguien se anime, que avise que tal...
Tienen el Koala 09 a 16 € The Perth Mint :: 2009 Australian Koala 1oz Silver Coin
y el del 07 a 13,70 €, pero les volo xd The Perth Mint :: 2007 Australian Koala 1oz silver Specimen Coin


----------



## andion (23 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, para los que quieran monedas australianas SIN intermediarios: http://www.perthmint.com.au





Pero el distribuidor a Spain de esta gente es Lamas Bolaño......
[URL="http://www.perthmint.com.au/perth-mint-coin-distributors-spain.aspx"]http://www.perthmint.com.au/perth-mint-coin-distributors-spain.aspx
Casualidad que la semana pasada pregunté por unas onzas, y me pedían 30 €. Lo que no me interesé si eran proof.
Si tienen distribuidor en Spain, ¿venderán desde la página web?.
Gastos de envío, ¿desde Australia?.


----------



## wolfy (23 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, para los que quieran monedas australianas SIN intermediarios: The Perth Mint - Manufacturer and distributor of gold, silver and platinum collector coins, investment coins, commemorative coins and precious metal gifts.
> Es la casa oficial de australia, y envian a españa. Ademas, los gastos de envio son decentes, unos 7-8 €
> Si alguien se anime, que avise que tal...
> Tienen el Koala 09 a 16 € The Perth Mint :: 2009 Australian Koala 1oz Silver Coin
> y el del 07 a 13,70 €, pero les volo xd The Perth Mint :: 2007 Australian Koala 1oz silver Specimen Coin



Si, Pero Cuidadin con los Cargos en Tarjeta de Credito, Que despues Visa y Amex te pegan unos palos que Flipas.

Sin ir mas Lejos, Esta navidad compre un Reloj en Londres y la Diferencia con el Cambio Oficial fue de mas de 30€. (Vamos el 15%)

Así que lo dicho. Cuidadin con pagar a traves de tarjeta en moneda extranjera, que las comisiones son de USURA!

U saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> Pero el distribuidor a Spain de esta gente es Lamas Bolaño......
> The Perth Mint :: Perth Mint Coin Distributors Spain
> Casualidad que la semana pasada pregunté por unas onzas, y me pedían 30 €. Lo que no me interesé si eran proof.
> Si tienen distribuidor en Spain, ¿venderán desde la página web?.
> Gastos de envío, ¿desde Australia?.



si, envian desde australia.

sobre la comision de cambio... yo he comprado en libras, dolares, yenes,... y normalmente todo banco como mucho cobra un 1% de comision por cambio


----------



## Depeche (23 Feb 2009)

Cada vez se habla mas de una posible vuelta al patron oro.
Esta noticia es de hoy,muy interesante:

La implantación del patrón oro regresa al debate económico en EEUU - Libertad Digital


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2009)

Alguien sabe como hablar con angalegol24????

Marco su numero con el prefijo de alemania y siempre comunica y tengo un gran problema con su pedido y es urgente hablar con ellos..
Alguien que me diga como contactar telefonicamente??

Gracias.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2009)

nadie?????


----------



## elias2 (23 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> nadie?????



estas seguro que estas marcando bien?

00 mas numero de pais mas el numero 800-20 00 770, prueba a ver.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> estas seguro que estas marcando bien?
> 
> 00 mas numero de pais mas el numero 800-20 00 770, prueba a ver.




marco 0049 8002000770 y me comunica siempre....

lo cojonudo esque NO HAN PUESTO la calle y el paquete esta devuelta.... vamos, pa flipar lo que me esta pasando....


----------



## elias2 (23 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> marco 0049 8002000770 y me comunica siempre....
> 
> lo cojonudo esque NO HAN PUESTO la calle y el paquete esta devuelta.... vamos, pa flipar lo que me esta pasando....



has probado con el numero 0 800-20 00 770? no estoy seguro si el 0 del principio hay que ponerlo o no.


----------



## elias2 (23 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> marco 0049 8002000770 y me comunica siempre....
> 
> lo cojonudo esque NO HAN PUESTO la calle y el paquete esta devuelta.... vamos, pa flipar lo que me esta pasando....



aunque no este puesta la calle seguramente llegara de vuelta, estan en un pueblo no muy grande creo. Miralo en google maps. Intenta contactar por privado con los foreros que han tenido conversaciones con ellos por telefono, mira el hilo desde el principio.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> has probado con el numero 0 800-20 00 770? no estoy seguro si el 0 del principio hay que ponerlo o no.



Si, y tp, aun asi probre aunque no se pone.

Como no sea que las 5 veces que les llame me comunique....
Desde movil me dice que el numero marcado no existe... es lo raro.

El tema es que creo que es de los telf especiales gratuitos como aqui el 900 y por eso no va, y como siempre, hoy les mande 5 mails a 5 direcciones distintas y no han respondido... Esta claro que alli, una Y NO MAS.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> marco 0049 8002000770 y me comunica siempre....
> 
> lo cojonudo esque NO HAN PUESTO la calle y el paquete esta devuelta.... vamos, pa flipar lo que me esta pasando....



Prueba con esta direccion tobias.baetz@gfmshop.de ,siempre me han contestado


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> Prueba con esta direccion tobias.baetz@gfmshop.de ,siempre me han contestado



Gracias, a mi siempre me contestaba el, pero hoy por lo visto no estaba por la labor.... esperemos a ver si mañana contesta.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Feb 2009)

Pues o el telf esta mal, o mi linea(jazztel) no me deja llamar porque me comunica todo el rato....


----------



## carloszorro (23 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Pues o el telf esta mal, o mi linea(jazztel) no me deja llamar porque me comunica todo el rato....



8.30 a 19.00 horas,en la pagina parece que pone ese horario para llamadas???


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> 8.30 a 19.00 horas,en la pagina parece que pone ese horario para llamadas???



si, les he llamao a las 11:00, las 12:00 y las 6:00 y las 7:00 y "comunica" siempre, parece como si no llegara alli la llamada y da lo tipico de cuando cuelgan un telefono.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Feb 2009)

Primer problema superado....
El numero es un 800 gratuito y por eso desde españa no deja llamar, ya sea movil o fijo, es como aqui los 902/900/800 que desde el extrajero no se puede llamar o da problemas.
Solucion, usar voipbuster y llamarles gratis por voip (se oye igual que un telf)

He hablado con la chica que sabe un poquito ingles y nos hemos entendido bien. Me ha dicho que me mandaran el paquete de nuevo una vez lo reciban y que pondran bien la calle, a ver si es verdad....

Madre mia que show y el tiempo perdido... se me estan quitando la ganas de volver a comprar por internet...


----------



## Usillos (24 Feb 2009)

Me alegro que salga bien, cosas como estas tiran para atrás. 

Una cosa, ¿cómo guardais las monedas?. He leido que lo mejor sería en una caja de madera envueltas en papel de aluminio.


----------



## hinka (24 Feb 2009)

Estos son los distribuidores autorizados por el Banco de Mexico de onzas de libertad.
DISTRIBUIDORES EN MEXICO 
EMPRESA	CONTACTO	TELEFONO *	FAX *	E-MAIL	LOCALIDAD
BANAMEX	Gilberto Ortega	52 25 31 22	22 26 66 79	gortegasol@banamex.com D.F.
BANCO AZTECA	Mónica Millán	17 20 70 00 ex. 78555	17 20 78 59	mmillan@elektra.com.mx D.F.
BBVA BANCOMER	Arturo González	56 21 91 22 al 23	54 21 99 60	am.gonzalez@bbva.bancomer.com D.F.
CARSON AND BRASCH	Claudia Padilla	50 10 20 30 52 03 90 11	claudia.padilla@carson-brasch.com D.F.
CASA DE MONEDA	Sara Pérez	55 14 16 60 / 55 33 32 26	52 08 98 26	sperez@cmm.gob.mx D.F.
CONSULTORIA INTERNACIONAL	José García	11 03 11 45	26 23 29 28	jogarcia@cicc.com.mx D.F.
HSBC	José Curiel	57 21 32 25 / 34 11	57 21 34 03	alejandro.yanez@hsbc.com.mx D.F.
MUSEO INTERACTIVO DE ECONOMIA	Gabriela López	51 30 46 29	51 30 46 01	gabriela.lopez@mide.org.mx D.F.
SCOTIABANK	Ernesto Hollan	53 25 34 18 53 25 35 27	ernesto_hollan@scotiacapital.com D.F.
CENTRO CAMBIARIO CANTO	Nicté Canto	01 (99) 99 26 10 26 al 29	01 (99) 99 26 04 47	ccanto@sureste.com Mérida
BANORTE	Jorge Marín	01 (81) 83 19 68 35	01 (81) 83 19 67 66	jorge.marin@banorte.com Monterrey
BANREGIO	Abelardo Chapa	01 (81) 81 24 24 00 / 66	01 (81) 81 24 24 30	achapa@mail.banregio.com Monterrey
* marcación para llamadas hechas desde el D.F. 

DISTRIBUIDORES EXTRANJEROS 
EMPRESA	CONTACTO	TELEFONO	FAX	E-MAL	PAIS-LOCALIDAD
MP EDELMETALLE	Gerrit Homrighausen	49 2754 220440	49 2754 212 9787	homrighausen@mp-edelmetalle.de Alemania - Bad Laasphe
MDM Angelika Muschkewitz	49531 205 12 84	49 531 205 1324	muschkew@mdm.de Alemania - Braunshweig
WEKA MÜNZHANDELS Frank Wolloner	4969 507 45 39	4969 507 46 48	wekamuenzen@t-online.de Alemania - Frankfurt
EMPORIUM HAMBURG	Frank Von Harten	4940 257 990	4940 257 99 100	vonharten@emporium-hamburg.com Alemania - Hamburgo
HERCHER COINS INTERNATIONAL Britta Oberpriller	49 7665 98 28 22	49 7665 98 28 60	britta.oberpriller@herchercoins.com Alemania - Umkirch
FIRST INVESTMENT BANK	Valentina Grigorova-Gencheva	359 2932 7081	359 2932 7069	vgrigorova@fibank.bg Bulgaria - Sofia
CHINA GOLDDEAL INVESTMENT	Naifeng Wang	8610 5856 5609	8610 5856 5603	sale@chinagolddeal.com China - Beijing
ZHONSHI BODA PHILATELIC CULTURAL	Mei Land	8610 650 16688	8610 6595 1256	zhongshigroup@126.com China - Beijing
MØNTHUSET DANMARK A/S Mimmi Löfvall	45 77 665 668	47 66 81 9673	mimmi.lofvall@monthuset.dk Dinamarca - Hellerup
A MARK PRECIOUS METALS	Nicholas Sarantes	310 319 03 72	310 319 02 79	nsarantes@amark.com E.U.A.- California
DON BAILEY NUMISMATIC SERVICES	Don Bailey	951 652 78 75	951 929 1300	donbailey_98@yahoo.com E.U.A.- California
PANDAAMERICA	Kitty Quan	310 373 9647	310 378 6024	kitty@pandaamerica.com E.U.A.- California
POWELL ASSOCIATES	Luis Vigdor	732 526 7209 lvigdor@optonline.net E.U.A.- Nueva Jersey
SECURED TRANSPORT Francisco Prince	631 424 4848	631 424 4843	fprince@securedtransport.com E.U.A.- Nueva York
LAMAS BOLAÑO	Celestino Lamas	3493 270 10 44	3493 302 18 47	lamasbolano@lamasbolano.com España - Barcelona
SDFN	José Marín de la Salud	3491 564 49 53	3491 562 70 96	jmarin@sdfn.org España - Madrid
OY NORDIC MONETA AB	Eija-Liisa Laitinen	358 94770 2146	358 94770 2140	eija-liisa.laitinen@rahapajamoneta.fi Finlandia - Helsinki
COLLECTIONS HELLENIQUES	Jean Paul Ehrman	30 210 9950 130	30 210 9941 794	jpehrmann@esk.gr Grecia - Atenas
MODERN NUMISMATICS INTERNATIONAL	Gerben Kassies	31 35 751 1321	31 35 751 1350	g.kassies@mnint.eu Holanda - Huizen
ITALCOINVEST	Sabrina Pilastrini	39 05 32 54 155	39 05 32 51 916	italcoinvest@iol.it Italia - Ferrara
DIERRE	Grant Hobart Savelli	39 010 58 15 18	39 010 56 29 94	Grant@sovereing2000.com Italia - Genova
TAISEI COINS CORPORATION	Masahiro Oka Jr.	813 32 97 82 22	813 32 97 82 27	m.oka@taiseicoins.com Japón - Tokyo
SAMLERHUSET NORGE AS	Kristoffer Røed	47 66 81 9626	47 66 81 96 73	kristoffer.roed@samlerhuset.no Noruega - Trollasen
NORDIC MONETA AB	Beten Langorgen	4766 81 1500	4766 81 9673	nmpurchase@nmpurchase.com Noruega -Kolbotn
THE ROYAL MINT	Laura Hurst	44 1443 222111	44 1443 623188	laura.hurst@royalmint.gov.uk Reino Unido - Llantrisant
JEWELLERS TRADE SERVICES PARTNERS	Sonia Hellwig	44 207 182 4020	44 207 182 4100	sh@jtsplp.com Reino Unido - Londres
MARVIN	Dario Squarzanti	378 99 61 88	378 99 64 56	marvin@omniway.sm Rep. de San Marino - Faetano
MYNTHUSET SVERIGE AB	Lena Olsson	46 40 6028224	47 66 819673	lena.olsson@mynthuset.se Suecia - Malmö

No se igual alguno le puede sacar partido.


----------



## andion (24 Feb 2009)

Bien, paquete recibido desde muenzdiscount.
Pedido el dia 5.....recibido hoy dia 24.
Lo bueno es que vas siguiendo el pedido con e-mails que envía el distribuidor, y luego por la web de la agencia de transportes.
Las monedas, una pasada de bonitas, algunas vienen con cápsula, otras en sobrecito de plástico.He comprado un poco de todo.....son las primeras que compro, hasta ahora todo han sido lingotes.
Pa la saca.


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> Bien, paquete recibido desde muenzdiscount.
> Pedido el dia 5.....recibido hoy dia 24.
> Lo bueno es que vas siguiendo el pedido con e-mails que envía el distribuidor, y luego por la web de la agencia de transportes.
> Las monedas, una pasada de bonitas, algunas vienen con cápsula, otras en sobrecito de plástico.He comprado un poco de todo.....son las primeras que compro, hasta ahora todo han sido lingotes.
> Pa la saca.




precio de los gastos de envio a españa? agencia de transporte?


----------



## andion (24 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> precio de los gastos de envio a españa? agencia de transporte?



29 € gastos de envío.
Transporte por http://www.gls-group.eu


----------



## manusan (25 Feb 2009)

Recibido mi pedido filarmónicas de muenzdiscount, todo correcto. Buena comunicacion via mail, recomendable.


----------



## hijodeputa (25 Feb 2009)

Pues ahora os muestro una captura de lo que me ha pasado.







Es decir, que no me venden plata. 

Evidentemente creo que tendrá que ver con el tema del IVA.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Pues ahora os muestro una captura de lo que me ha pasado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no me parece normal. Por curiosidad ¿A qué precio hiciste el pedido?

Lo normal creo que hubiese sido ofrecerte enviar el pedido añadiendo el IVA suplementario. ¿no?


----------



## hijodeputa (25 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues no me parece normal. Por curiosidad ¿A qué precio hiciste el pedido?
> 
> Lo normal creo que hubiese sido ofrecerte enviar el pedido añadiendo el IVA suplementario. ¿no?



Pues un pedido normal de unos 1200 euros.


----------



## la mano negra (25 Feb 2009)

*Señoras y señores conforeros:*

Ante la situación anterior ... ¿no cabe la posibilidad de que las autoridades alemanes estén entorpeciendo de forma discreta el que los metales preciosos salgan de las fronteras alemanas y no permitan sino que una pequeña cantidad salga de ellas para conservar las formas ? ¿ No será que Alemania están chupando oro y plata de todo el mundo como el que no quiere la cosa en estos momentos tan delicados ?

Son simplemente unas preguntillas que me hago un poco para mis adentros.

Cuídense .


----------



## Buster (25 Feb 2009)

Eso no tiene sentido porque más valiosa que la plata es el oro y los de la web dicen que esos pedidos sí los sirven.


----------



## andion (25 Feb 2009)

Googleando sobre alemania y oro.
Estos alemanes......igualico que aquí el amigo solbes......:
Alemania rechaza vender parte de sus reservas de oro para limitar su deuda
28/01/2009
Berlín. (EFE).- El ministro alemán de Finanzas, el socialdemócrata Peer Steinbrück, ha rechazado la propuesta de algunos de sus socios cristianodemócratas en la coalición gubernamental de vender una parte de las reservas nacionales de oro para limitar el nuevo endeudamiento. 
El Bundesbank atesora unas reservas de oro de 3.413 toneladas de oro, que, basándose en su cotización actual, tienen un valor aproximado de unos 75.000 millones de euros.

En consonancia con otros bancos centrales europeos, el Bundesbank cuenta, desde setiembre de 2004 y hasta setiembre de 2009, con una opción de venta de 600 toneladas del preciado metal.

Sin embargo, la dirección del Bundesbank dejó ya claro el pasado otoño que no tiene intención de desprenderse de sus reservas de oro y que solo cederá 6,5 toneladas este año al ministerio de Finanzas para la acuñación de monedas.


----------



## vidarr (25 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Eso no tiene sentido porque más valiosa que la plata es el oro y los de la web dicen que esos pedidos sí los sirven.



En efecto, ya se ha explicado no sé si en este hilo o en el del oro: tiene que ver con el IVA (que es distinto para las monedas de plata en España y Alemania) y probablemente con que los de Anlagegold tienen suficiente demanda interna para dar salida a sus stocks y no necesitan ir negociando con españolitos la tasa extra de IVA que tendrían que aplicar.

La prueba de que eso no tiene sentido es que otras tiendas alemanas sí atienden pedidos del extranjero y de mil amores.

Además, no me suena que Alemania sea productor ni de oro ni de plata. Lo que te puedan vender a ti se lo han comprado antes a otro con lo que no son más que meros intermediarios. Intermediarios a los que recurrimos a falta de otra oferta "local" que ofrezca precios competitivos, en parte por la diferencia de impuestos, y en parte por el intento de algunos de enriquecerse rápido vendiendo cuatro moneditas a precios disparatados, como si no viviésemos en un mundo globalizado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Pues un pedido normal de unos 1200 euros.



Me refiero a si el precio de la plata ha subido desde que hiciste el pedido. ¿Caunto tiempo han tardado en decirte que no te lo podían enviar? 

Igual que tú no te puedes echarte atrás una vez has hecho el pedido, ellos tampoco deberían hacerlo. Si nos fiamos de lo que ofrecen parece que anden también justitos de stock. ¿Has pedido algo que haya desaparecido de la oferta de su página?


----------



## jaws (26 Feb 2009)

Lo dijimos hace 2 semanas, anlage ya no envía a españa, responden a todos con eso


----------



## carloszorro (26 Feb 2009)

Estos parece que tienen mejores precios que anlage: Münzhandlung H. Haller


----------



## carloszorro (26 Feb 2009)

Münzhandlung H. Haller


----------



## carloszorro (26 Feb 2009)

Münzhandlung H. Haller

.........................................


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (26 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Eso no tiene sentido porque más valiosa que la plata es el oro y los de la web dicen que esos pedidos sí los sirven.



Es cierto. Es por el tema del IVA, no lo dudéis.

Debe de haber una avalancha de pedidos de plata procedentes de España.


----------



## dx3 (26 Feb 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Es cierto. Es por el tema del IVA, no lo dudéis.
> 
> Debe de haber una avalancha de pedidos de plata procedentes de España.




Desde luego que están desbordados por la avalancha de pedidos desde España, solo la sociedad de inversión a la que pertenezco ha realizado un centenar de pedidos entre diciembre y enero, con un montante de 120 onzas de media por pedido.

El pobre Matias ha aprendido inglés a fuerza de bién, el muy cabronazo.:


----------



## aurofito (26 Feb 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Es cierto. Es por el tema del IVA, no lo dudéis.
> 
> Debe de haber una avalancha de pedidos de plata procedentes de España.



Mira este sito para comprar oro, nada igual desde anlagegold, Minted Coins - GOLDAVENUE

Este sitio es una tienda de Suiza y sirven a España¡¡¡¡¡
Me lo estan tachando de spam, pero es la tienda con mas prestigio de Suiza.


----------



## Gamu (27 Feb 2009)

los que podais, comprad cuanto antes.

Según un vendedor de ebay, al cual le iba a comprar 20 silver eagles, la plata es un producto prohibido para la exportación por los Estados Unidos. Y por el precio no creo que se echara atras, no era ninguna ganga, y además tuvo que pagar todas las tasas de ebay y paypal para hacerme el reembolso...

He buscado reemplazo a esos 20 eagles en numismáticas en Barcelona, y me ha costado encontrarlas por debajo de 17 euros la pieza. Las monedas de 100 de franco también me ha costado encontrarlas al precio del spot de la plata, eso si, cuando las encontré pude escoger muchas casi sin circular porque el tio tenía unos 20 kilos de monedas. 

En el banco de España de BCN, apenas les quedaban monedas de 12 euros en la bolsita original. Tuve que coger de las de la última edición, y tampoco les sobraban...

Hay más gente haciendo acopio de lo que yo creia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> los que podais, comprad cuanto antes.
> 
> Según un vendedor de ebay, al cual le iba a comprar 20 silver eagles, la plata es un producto prohibido para la exportación por los Estados Unidos. Y por el precio no creo que se echara atras, no era ninguna ganga, y además tuvo que pagar todas las tasas de ebay y paypal para hacerme el reembolso...
> 
> ...



La plata no está prohibida a la exportación en USA. ¿Sinó como obtienen eagles las tiendas alemanas? Lo que pasa es que tu vendedor de ebay en USA tiene que hacer una declaración de aduanas. Y eso deja traza de papel que el IRS puede seguir si vende mucho. Lo que te dio es una excusa para no enviártelas.

Yo tengo eagles por debajo de 16€ la pieza y monedas de Franco por debajo de 6€. 

Que yo sepa se pueden conseguir sin problemas las monedas de 12€ en el BdE (por cierto, ¿alguien se ha pasado en los últimos tiempos?). Si quieres de otros años está claro que no.

No os preocupéis que la histeria llegará. Pero de momento no la veo.


----------



## Gamu (27 Feb 2009)

Estas últimas semanas yo he comprado plata en los USA, si tienes suerte y no te inspeccionan el contenido en la aduana te ahorras el IVA. De tres paquetes, uno fue inspeccionado y me tocó ir al aeropuerto a pagarlo (tampoco está mal tener una factura con IVA pagado, "por si las moscas"), los otros dos me llegaron a casa sin problemas y me salió cada dolar a menos de 15 euros. Si el paquete viene asegurado por el importe que pagaste, tienes todos los números para que te hagan ir a pagar el IVA, y si no lo aseguras, tienes el riesgo de que se "pierda" en correos, la plata es muy golosa y se ve en los scanner. Tenedlo en cuenta cuando compreis en los USA. 

Lo de que esté prohibido no me lo invento, eso me dijo el tipo. Y creeme que en cierto modo me alegro, porque a 16 euros la pieza, y con la posibilidad de tener que pagar el iva... prefiero que me devuelva el dinero. Pero el tipo habrá tenido que pagar un 3,5% a ebay, un 3,5% a paypal, y probablemente otra comisión para el reembolso. 

Las de 12 euros de la última edicion si las puedes conseguir en el BDE, pero no les sobran tantas... yo he ido dos veces a buscarlas. La primera vez me pude llevar de todas las ediciones en bolsita original. La última vez solo les quedaban unas pocas del resto de ediciones, y el grueso las tuve que coger de la última edición. La próxima vez igual ni tienen de la última edicion... 

Para conseguir las monedas de franco llamé a TODAS las numismáticas de las paginas amarillas en Barcelona. Hable con la mitad de ellas, y solo dos tenían en cantidad. Lo normal era que me dijeran "hace un par de semanas se las llevaron todas". De esas dos, una tenía 50 monedas, y la otra si que tenía (y tiene) cientos, las vendían a peso al spot.

De todas las numismáticas que vendían dolares de plata a menos de 16,50. Solo a una le quedaban existencias. 

Yo no veo pánico, porque la plata no se come y nadie se va a espantar porque no le vendan bullions. Pero si veo indicadores de que hay mucha gente que está haciendo acopio de plata física en los últimos tiempos. Todos los numismáticos con los que he hablado están de acuerdo en eso. 

Cuando llegue la "histeria" (si es que llega) ya habrá pasado el momento de comprar plata, nadie en su sano juicio la venderá a cambio de papeles.


----------



## Burbujista Escéptico (27 Feb 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> Para conseguir las monedas de franco llamé a TODAS las numismáticas de las paginas amarillas en Barcelona. Hable con la mitad de ellas, y solo dos tenían en cantidad. Lo normal era que me dijeran "hace un par de semanas se las llevaron todas". De esas dos, una tenía 50 monedas, y la otra si que *tenía (y tiene) cientos, las vendían a peso al spot*.



¿Nos puedes precisar el precio al que las has comprado? *Es decir te las cobran a A o B*:

A. Peso *bruto* de las monedas (19 gramos pesa cada una) multiplicado por el SPOT 

B. Contenido *neto* en plata de las monedas (15 gramos en cada una, o sea los 8 décimos del peso total de las monedas) multiplicado por el SPOT

En el *caso A te han cobrado a algo más de 6 euros* por moneda y en el caso* B te cobarían a 5 euros* por moneda. (Estando la plata a 10,42). Aunque está claro que es un privilegio elegir las monedas casi sin circular que te llevas (eso creo que te he leído en otro mensaje)

En ebay salen también muchos paquetes a 5 euros cada moneda. Aunque no se si son de fiar o al final acaba la puja a ese precio.

¿Me puedes decir (si ya has cargado las alforjas) si esa numismática (la que tiene tantos kilos) tiene página en Internet.

Gracias


----------



## Gamu (27 Feb 2009)

obviamente te venden al spot la cantidad de plata que tiene la moneda. Las de franco tienen un 80%, asi que pagas aproximadamente media onza por moneda. 

A mi me costaron a 5,45 cada una, pudiendo elegir las que estaban en mejor estado. Me llevé casi 100. Pero le quedaban muchas que tampoco estaban mal. 

En ebay las subastas acaban casi en 6 euros por moneda, a veces incluso los superan. 

No verás webs de numismáticas que vendan bullion de franco. Pilla una tarde el telefono y llama a las que veas en las páginas amarillas. Y no pagues más de lo que valga el spot, eso si, tal y como está el mercado te costará que te las vendan más baratas.


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (28 Feb 2009)

La semana pasada un numismático las de 100 de Franco me las vendió a 5 Euros, pero solo tenía siete y dijo que al día siguiente repondría. Volví a por más, pero me dijo que se le habían agotado. Yo creo que se dió cuenta de que estaba vendiendo muy barato y le daba vergüenza corregir el precio (me aseguró que me las daría a cinco )


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Feb 2009)

En efecto, digan lo que digan los que se declaran expertos de esas monedas (que pretendían que no se encontraban por menos de 7 €), la verdad es que hoy por hoy se encuentran facilmente por menos de 6 euros.


----------



## Gamu (28 Feb 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> La semana pasada un numismático las de 100 de Franco me las vendió a 5 Euros, pero solo tenía siete y dijo que al día siguiente repondría. Volví a por más, pero me dijo que se le habían agotado. Yo creo que se dió cuenta de que estaba vendiendo muy barato y le daba vergüenza corregir el precio (me aseguró que me las daría a cinco )



ya, y yo compré 11 monedas de 2 pesetas de hace cien años (10 gr de plata 835) a 2,1 euros. Es decir un 20% por debajo del spot. 

Despistaos hay bastantes, que tienen puesto un precio fijo a las monedas viejas y gastadas, y los puedes pillar a contrapie si compras poca cantidad. Pero si vas a comprar plata por kilos, y no solo unas moneditas, me parece que estos tipos no van a poder proporcionartelos.

Podrás encontrar las monedas de franco a menos de 6 euros facil, pero es que ese precio es un 10% por encima del spot. Al precio de spot, o más bajo, no es facil encontrarlas en cantidad.


----------



## manusan (5 Mar 2009)

Acabo de recibir mis 2 primeras kookaburras de 1 kg y 1 oz de 1995 compradas a un precio, creerme, increible en subasta.
Son espectaculares pero tienen un tonillo dorado que no se si es habitual o efecto de la luz... no dudo de su autenticidad pues llevo comprando mucho tiempo a ese vendedor. En fin, os agradecería cualquier aclaración.


----------



## Germain (5 Mar 2009)

Precioso pisapapeles! Es normal que la plata pierda lustre en contacto con el aire y la humedad.


----------



## Germain (5 Mar 2009)

Por cierto, ¿alguien me puede informar de las Britanias? ¿Tienen mucha tirada? ¿A alguien le sobra alguna?


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿alguien me puede informar de las Britanias? ¿Tienen mucha tirada? ¿A alguien le sobra alguna?



si sale bien, hoy puede que me haga con alguna britannia


----------



## Usillos (5 Mar 2009)

Las de 100 de franco por si a alguien le interesa estaban a 5,50 en la plaza mayor el domingo.


----------



## Germain (5 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> si sale bien, hoy puede que me haga con alguna britannia



Pues ya dirás donde y a qué precio.


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Pues ya dirás donde y a qué precio.



Me hice con ellas xD

En ebay, a 15€/u cada una con G.E. Jejeje.
Hay una chollazos de la polla..........

Mirar un krugerran + cordon de oro = 40gr total por solo 760

http://***.ebay.es/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250380202486

Eso si, voy a pillar mas Britannias ene bay.

*Estaria bien saber gente de aqui que puje en ebay, para evitar subirnos el precio y repartinos los chollitos ;-)*


----------



## Germain (6 Mar 2009)

Yo pujo en monedas sueltas, generalmente con vendedores alemanes, ¿te creerás que los gastos de envío me salen mejor que con vendedores nacionales?


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Yo pujo en monedas sueltas, generalmente con vendedores alemanes, ¿te creerás que los gastos de envío me salen mejor que con vendedores nacionales?



esque mucha gente de españa inflan los gastos de envio pues de ahi ebay no se lleva nada de comision.... yo he pillao bastante en usa y me sale MUCHO mas barato que en españa, asi nos va.....

Yo ahora ando detras de un vendedor nacional que no pone muy bien las descripciones y ya ves que baratas acaban las monedas, con decirte que puso unas subatas de britannias que acabo a 0,99 € y sin pujas un sabado a las 11 de la noche.... En que momento estaria yo de fiesta... xD


----------



## wolfy (6 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Me hice con ellas xD
> 
> En ebay, a 15€/u cada una con G.E. Jejeje.
> Hay una chollazos de la polla..........
> ...




Cuidado, el Kruguerrand no es de 18K. sino de 22K. El color de el soporte es del mismo color, asi que yo tendria cuidado. Podria ser ua replica.

Hace 1 año si habia autenticos Chollos, Ahora ya son mas dificiles de encontrar y por contra cada vez hay mas "listos" que pretenden estafar.

es como las famosas monedas de oro hge. Tan solo son Chapadas y las venden como de Oro. 

Salu2


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Mar 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Cuidado, el Kruguerrand no es de 18K. sino de 22K. El color de el soporte es del mismo color, asi que yo tendria cuidado. Podria ser ua replica.
> 
> Hace 1 año si habia autenticos Chollos, Ahora ya son mas dificiles de encontrar y por contra cada vez hay mas "listos" que pretenden estafar.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el aviso, aunque yo no la pille.

Lo del HGE es la polla, hay MILES de chinos que las venden y luego la gente las revende a precio de oro autentico, y muchas personas no sabran lo que es HGE.


----------



## Germain (6 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> esque mucha gente de españa inflan los gastos de envio pues de ahi ebay no se lleva nada de comision.... yo he pillao bastante en usa y me sale MUCHO mas barato que en españa, asi nos va.....
> 
> Yo ahora ando detras de un vendedor nacional que no pone muy bien las descripciones y ya ves que baratas acaban las monedas, con decirte que puso unas subatas de britannias que acabo a 0,99 € y sin pujas un sabado a las 11 de la noche.... En que momento estaria yo de fiesta... xD



:::Mecagoenlamar!!! Habrá que estar muy atentos.


----------



## manusan (6 Mar 2009)

Y tan atentos, pille la kookaburra de hilo (la de las fotos anteriores) a 306 euros y la de 10 onzas a 100 euros hace 10 dias y en Ebay España! y aún así se escapan chollos.

Hay de todo pero supongo que hay gente que necesita pasta, sin más... y se deshace de lo que tiene, no puedo ni imaginar las casas de compraventa de oro plata los chollos que deben tener


----------



## vidarr (6 Mar 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Y tan atentos, pille la kookaburra de hilo (la de las fotos anteriores) a 306 euros y la de 10 onzas a 100 euros hace 10 dias y en Ebay España! y aún así se escapan chollos.
> 
> Hay de todo pero supongo que hay gente que necesita pasta, sin más... y se deshace de lo que tiene, no puedo ni imaginar las casas de compraventa de oro plata los chollos que deben tener



Pues sí que os lo montáis bien. Yo a lo máximo que he llegado es a una Maple por 4 EUR + 2, y ya va para 3 o 4 semanas y todavía no ha llegado. :


----------



## manusan (6 Mar 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Pues sí que os lo montáis bien. Yo a lo máximo que he llegado es a una Maple por 4 EUR + 2, y ya va para 3 o 4 semanas y todavía no ha llegado. :



pues no te quejes, 6 euros una maple! ahora, huele mal esas 3/4 semanas...


----------



## Danlasti (6 Mar 2009)

Usillos dijo:


> Las de 100 de franco por si a alguien le interesa estaban a 5,50 en la plaza mayor el domingo.



A 5,5 si compras una o dos. A 5 te las dejan si te llevas todas. La moneda de Franco nunca ha estado valorada. Todas las numismáticas tienen un canastillo con unas cuantas y a 6 - 7 euros no más.

Si entras y les dices: tengo 100 monedas de franco ¿cuánto me dan por ellas? *No encontrarás un solo sitio que te den 3 euros por cada una.*

Son como el timo del tocomocho. Con una mano las compras a 5,5 o 6 y automáticamente has tirado la mitad de la pasta a la basura.


----------



## Germain (6 Mar 2009)

Bueno, hay muchos sitios en internet donde venderlas, no todo es ir a una numismática, allí está claro que no te las van a comprar al mismo precio por el que las venden.


----------



## Danlasti (6 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Bueno, hay muchos sitios en internet donde venderlas, no todo es ir a una numismática, allí está claro que no te las van a comprar al mismo precio por el que las venden.



Pues hablando de Ebay. 

El español ebay.es parece que lleva toda la tarde caído o es que llegan allí los largos tentáculos de calopez y me ha baneado también.

¡La de chollos que se habrán pillado en una tarde de desconexión general!


----------



## NetiZen (9 Mar 2009)

Hola,
debo reconocer que la primera vez que leí lo de comprar metales preciosos, hace sólo unos meses, me pareció una paranoia catastrofista. Pero ahora, viendo como los bancos centrales se disponen a tomar medidas no tradicionales, creo que debo rectificar y tener parte de mis ahorros en plata.

Observo que cuando se abrió este hilo las monedas de 1 onza estaban a 13.25, y que muchos las habéis llegado a adquirir en torno a 12 euros. 

Sin embargo, parece que llego un poco tarde, porque ahora mismo las filarmónicas están en anlagegold.de a 14,75 euros.
¿Creéis que en las próximas semanas/meses volverán a bajar? O al contrario, que ese precio todavía es razonable y que debería comprar cuanto antes porque van a seguir subiendo?

Aparte de anlagegold.de, ¿recomendáis algún otro sitio para comprar monedas de plata, como alguna tienda de eBay o similares?

Como veis, ando muy perdido, así que toda orientación será bienvenida. Gracias.


----------



## manusan (9 Mar 2009)

NetiZen dijo:


> Hola,
> debo reconocer que la primera vez que leí lo de comprar metales preciosos, hace sólo unos meses, me pareció una paranoia catastrofista. Pero ahora, viendo como los bancos centrales se disponen a tomar medidas no tradicionales, creo que debo rectificar y tener parte de mis ahorros en plata.
> 
> Observo que cuando se abrió este hilo las monedas de 1 onza estaban a 13.25, y que muchos las habéis llegado a adquirir en torno a 12 euros.
> ...



Anlagegold ya no vende plata durante este año a España, ya lo hemos comentado en este foro, me funciona bien ahora www.muenzdiscount.de

Respecto al precio, mira... si has decidido comprar, compra, si de aqui a un mes la plata baja, compra y si sigue subiendo, sigue comprando... ya no tienes creo yo que medir en parámetros de ahorrarme un euro en cada bullion sino en guardar para un futuro (quizás cercano) en que esas monedas serán realmente dinero. 

Si tu intencion es invertir a corto, pues haz intradia en bolsa, por ejemplo compra mañana y aprovechate del rebote...

Suerte


----------



## Usillos (9 Mar 2009)

En cuanto a monedas de 1 oz de plata, ¿hay alguna diferencia o es más recomendable una u otra, entre pongamos una maple por ejemplo de 1986 y una del 2009? (pongamos que la vieja está perfectamente conservada).


----------



## tonibar (10 Mar 2009)

Hoy me ha llegado un pedido desde www.silber-corner.de lugar recomendable.


----------



## Fausto (10 Mar 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Hoy me ha llegado un pedido desde www.silber-corner.de lugar recomendable.



¿Podrías dar un poco de información? ¿Cuánto tarda en llegar el pedido? ¿Por cuanto salen los gastos de envío? ¿Van con seguro?

Un saludo.


----------



## hugolp (10 Mar 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Hoy me ha llegado un pedido desde www.silber-corner.de lugar recomendable.



Un poco caro no?

Hugo


----------



## carloszorro (10 Mar 2009)

no parece caro,los precios incluyen iva mas gastos de envio


----------



## Akita (10 Mar 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Un poco caro no?
> 
> Hugo




El oro no demasiado, lo veo en la línea de las tiendas alemanas.


----------



## Germain (10 Mar 2009)

Usillos dijo:


> En cuanto a monedas de 1 oz de plata, ¿hay alguna diferencia o es más recomendable una u otra, entre pongamos una maple por ejemplo de 1986 y una del 2009? (pongamos que la vieja está perfectamente conservada).



Hombre, precisamente con los maples no hay diferencia, si hablamos de Pandas o Eagles sí, porque tienen cierto valor numismático.


----------



## tonibar (11 Mar 2009)

Fausto dijo:


> ¿Podrías dar un poco de información? ¿Cuánto tarda en llegar el pedido? ¿Por cuanto salen los gastos de envío? ¿Van con seguro?
> 
> Un saludo.



Perdón por mi brevedad. Veo que se han quedado prácticamente sin stock, cuando compre tenia precios más competitivos y mucho más variedad, una oferta muy interesante que deje escapar era 100 moneditas de Kokaburras a 1450 e. Compre Maples, Britanicas y Kokaburras, unas cuantas de cada, 22 euros de gastos de envío, contestan los emails bastante rápidamente con un ingles muy aceptable, el paquete me llego a la semana de enviarlo.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Mar 2009)

tonibar dijo:


> Perdón por mi brevedad. Veo que se han quedado prácticamente sin stock, cuando compre tenia precios más competitivos y mucho más variedad, una oferta muy interesante que deje escapar era 100 moneditas de Kokaburras a 1450 e. Compre Maples, Britanicas y Kokaburras, unas cuantas de cada, 22 euros de gastos de envío, contestan los emails bastante rápidamente con un ingles muy aceptable, el paquete me llego a la semana de enviarlo.



los koalas de 1kg a 432€ me parece muy buen precio,no creo que se vean precios mucho mas baratos por ahi


----------



## ob0909 (13 Mar 2009)

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

En la web de la FNMT 
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*12 Euros-Año Internac. Planeta Tierra
aparece esta información:


> 12 Euros Plata de Ley
> Precio: 20,00 Euros (*)
> La moneda se presenta estuchada en una carterita numerada.
> 
> (*) Precio oficial de venta al público en España.



He ido a una entidad bancaria y he preguntado si sería posible disponer de monedas presentadas en forma distinta a la carterita, suponiendo que así me ahorraría algo.
Me dicen que mejor pregunte directamente a la FNMT y le explico que sólo recuerdo haber visto lo que he citado arriba. Y aquí viene mi duda, dice que el precio a que venden la moneda es ¿¿¡12 euros!?? ¿Este hombre está despistado o soy yo que no me aclaro? Como en ese momento sólo tenía 6 o 7 monedas, he encargado un lote y delante mía ha hecho la cuenta "Tantas monedas x 12 Euros = tanto".


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Mar 2009)

ob0909 dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> 
> En la web de la FNMT
> Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*12 Euros-Año Internac. Planeta Tierra
> ...



Sin carterita cuestan 12 euros, su valor facial, y si quieres capazos te vas al Banco de España más cercano.


----------



## ob0909 (13 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sin carterita cuestan 12 euros, su valor facial, y si quieres capazos te vas al Banco de España más cercano.



Esa es la cuestión, que el señor me ha dicho claramente que las que tenía iban presentadas en carterita... 
(Edito para añadir: y esas 6 o 7 me las podía haber llevado a 12 euros)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Mar 2009)

ob0909 dijo:


> Esa es la cuestión, que el señor me ha dicho claramente que las que tenía iban presentadas en carterita...
> (Edito para añadir: y esas 6 o 7 me las podía haber llevado a 12 euros)



Pues si te las ha ofrecido con carterita por 12 euros parece que se ha debido confundir.


----------



## bruce (14 Mar 2009)

Hola a todos,

Quería haceros una pregunta sobre comprar monedas de plata en el Banco de España: ¿estas comprar son anónimas o tienes que presentar el DNI o alguna identificación?

Saludos.


----------



## Akita (14 Mar 2009)

bruce dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Quería haceros una pregunta sobre comprar monedas de plata en el Banco de España: ¿estas comprar son anónimas o tienes que presentar el DNI o alguna identificación?
> 
> Saludos.




A partir de 300 euros creo que tienen obligación (aunque dependiendo de la sucursal se lo toman con mayor o menor seriedad) de anotar por escrito la operación e incluso de solicitar tus datos y firma.


----------



## merche400 (8 Abr 2009)

Que cosas... el título del post....haciendo referencia a filarmonicas a 13.25


Pues ya las podeis volver a encontrar en 

20 x Philharmoniker 2009 1Oz AG im original Tube -

...a ese precio. 264.90 el tubo de 20.


----------



## Germain (8 Abr 2009)

Vamos a pillar o esperamos?


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Abr 2009)

joer, viendo los precios de todo un poco, los de anlagegold se han kedado como los mas careros, ahora hasta merece la pena comprar en empresas de españa.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Abr 2009)

100 onzas "Islas Cook" plata 999/1000 sale a 12,79$/onza en muenzdiscount.de
a ver si la semana que viene baja un poquito mas y salimos de compras


----------



## merche400 (8 Abr 2009)

Esto engancha... mi punto de compra bajo lo tengo en 12 euros las monedas. Pero creo que a corto plazo no lo veo claro, debido a que el spot cada vez está mas alto y el mercado americano tira mucho de las silver eagles. En gainesvillescoins.com las eagles han pasado de 17USD$ a 16,72 USD$ cuando el "spot" ha bajado de 13'75 a 12'25. Es decir... para una bajada de 30 centimos USD$ en las monedas, el spot ha bajado 1'50USD. Eso da una idea de por donde pueden ir los tiros.


En 12'50 las filarmonica ya entraría con 1250 euros y, el resto (otros 1000 euros y pico), cuando baje más (si baja)


----------



## carloszorro (8 Abr 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Esto engancha... mi punto de compra bajo lo tengo en 12 euros las monedas. Pero creo que a corto plazo no lo veo claro, debido a que el spot cada vez está mas alto y el mercado americano tira mucho de las silver eagles. En gainesvillescoins.com las eagles han pasado de 17USD$ a 16,72 USD$ cuando el "spot" ha bajado de 13'75 a 12'25. Es decir... para una bajada de 30 centimos USD$ en las monedas, el spot ha bajado 1'50USD. Eso da una idea de por donde pueden ir los tiros.
> 
> 
> En 12'50 las filarmonica ya entraría con 1250 euros y, el resto (otros 1000 euros y pico), cuando baje más (si baja)



opino igual que tu,una bajada de casi un 10% no es descartable a corto plazo 
seria una zona ideal para entrar porque aunque bajara otro 10% mas se sufriría un poco a corto pero a largo plazo el riesgo es muy inferior al potencial de subida


----------



## merche400 (8 Abr 2009)

Yo me tomo estas bajadas de la plata en plan "CARREFÚ"....

...eso de "pague 2x3".

Pues ahora es lo mismo... hay una pequeña rebaja para llenar la "cesta" platerista de la compra.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Abr 2009)

yo hoy toy feliz, he pillao mi primera moneda importante de oro al spot + 2,9%
creo que con esto y la plata, mi seguro ya esta casi completo


----------



## Bud Spencer (8 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> yo hoy toy feliz, he pillao mi primera moneda importante de oro al spot + 2,9%
> creo que con esto y la plata, mi seguro ya esta casi completo



dónde la has pillado ?


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Abr 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> dónde la has pillado ?



tienes un privi


----------



## kanary84 (12 Abr 2009)

*4,5 euros monedas de 100 ptas franco?*

Hola!

Les suelo leer habitualmente y ayer paseando por mi ciudad habia un pequeño rastro de compra y venta y cual es mi sorpresa que veo las famosas monedas de franco a 4,5 euros, le pregunto al vendedor si es real ese precio y me dice que si, ademas que si estaba interesado en mas podria ponermelas mas baratas. Estaba acompañado de mi padre que tiene una amplia coleccion de monedas y billetes y me comentó que no eran falsificaciones......¿estoy ante un chollito y las compro?o mejor espero a otro momento.

Un saludo!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 Abr 2009)

kanary84 dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Les suelo leer habitualmente y ayer paseando por mi ciudad habia un pequeño rastro de compra y venta y cual es mi sorpresa que veo las famosas monedas de franco a 4,5 euros, le pregunto al vendedor si es real ese precio y me dice que si, ademas que si estaba interesado en mas podria ponermelas mas baratas. Estaba acompañado de mi padre que tiene una amplia coleccion de monedas y billetes y me comentó que no eran falsificaciones......¿estoy ante un chollito y las compro?o mejor espero a otro momento.
> 
> Un saludo!



Tenemos un hilo oficial de seguimiento del mercado de pakillos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-de-seguimiento-del-mercado-de-pakillos.html

Hace dos semanas también los podías conseguir en la plaza Mayor de Madrid por 4,50 euros. El trile de los pakillos tiene visos de convertirse en uno de los mayores owneds del foro.

Con tu permiso copio tu mensaje en el hilo oficial.


----------



## merche400 (17 Abr 2009)

Silbertresor - $1 Kookaburra 2008 - 1 Oz Silber - 100er Paket PMKO2008100ER


Kookaburras 2008 a 14'35 euros....creo que no está mal el precio.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Abr 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Silbertresor - $1 Kookaburra 2008 - 1 Oz Silber - 100er Paket PMKO2008100ER
> 
> 
> Kookaburras 2008 a 14'35 euros....creo que no está mal el precio.



las tienes a 14,09 en http://www.silber-corner.de


----------



## silber (17 Abr 2009)

¿Cuando va a subir el oro y la plata? Porque ultimamente a pesar de la crisis sistemica, no hacen mas que bajar.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿Cuando va a subir el oro y la plata? Porque ultimamente a pesar de la crisis sistemica, no hacen mas que bajar.



personalmente:
-espero ver como se enfrenta al 11,60$
-en caso de perforacion del 11,60 nos queda el soporte fuerte 10,20
-en 10,20 entrar a saco
-vender cuando toque los 50$


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> personalmente:
> -espero ver como se enfrenta al 11,60$
> -en caso de perforacion del 11,60 nos queda el soporte fuerte 10,20
> -en 10,20 entrar a saco
> -vender cuando toque los 50$



me gusta como piensas...

el tema es que el oro rompa los 900$ y luego los 1000$, uno vez lo haga, tooo parriba.

Aunque hoy se esta dando la vuelta todo y empieza a subir


----------



## carloszorro (17 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> me gusta como piensas...
> 
> el tema es que el oro rompa los 900$ y luego los 1000$, uno vez lo haga, tooo parriba.
> 
> Aunque hoy se esta dando la vuelta todo y empieza a subir



no tengo prisa


----------



## manusan (17 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿Cuando va a subir el oro y la plata? Porque ultimamente a pesar de la crisis sistemica, no hacen mas que bajar.



De verdad esperas que alguien en sus cabales te conteste a esa pregunta? Tienes prisa y eso es malo para invertir en metales. 

El oro y la plata creo que subirá pero nadie sabe cuando, o quizás crees que hay un calendario de subidas y bajadas con fechas exactas...


----------



## merche400 (17 Abr 2009)

Aqui... en los USA,
tenemos los bufalos a 13,40USD Brand New American Buffalo Silver Round $1 (Private Mint)

y los Eagles a 16.05 USD
2009 American Silver Eagle S$1. Live Ready to Ship



Hace poco estaban las Eagles a 17,30USD... Creo que me voy a esperar a que llegue el spot a 10 USD y, como algunos foro.plateristas, lanzarnos a por un moster-Eagle   (Hay que jugar duro)


----------



## hinka (17 Abr 2009)

Si pero has preguntado cuanto cuesta el envio..... pues para 40 monedas 100 USD.
Vamos eso a mi me parece un robo.


----------



## merche400 (17 Abr 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Si pero has preguntado cuanto cuesta el envio..... pues para 40 monedas 100 USD.
> Vamos eso a mi me parece un robo.



Ya he dicho que hay que jugar duro  Eso es calderilla.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

Ya nos volvemos a acercar a las filarmónicas a 13,25 del hilo...

Silbermünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya nos volvemos a acercar a las filarmónicas a 13,25 del hilo...
> 
> Silbermünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



muy cierto amiguete


----------



## merche400 (17 Abr 2009)

Estoy super espectante para cuando las Eagles bajen a los 12 euros...

Si eso llegara, con la pasta que me saqué en la anterior venta y que, en teoría, iba para un "caprichillo" (el cual deberá de esperar), me lanzo a por un monster box.

Este finde soñaré con las Eagles...

Por cierto... ¿Esto que es? Es un buffalo silver round. ¿Es de 1 onza? ¿Son de FIAR?
Valen 13 USD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Estoy super espectante para cuando las Eagles bajen a los 12 euros...
> 
> Si eso llegara, con la pasta que me saqué en la anterior venta y que, en teoría, iba para un "caprichillo" (el cual deberá de esperar), me lanzo a por un monster box.
> 
> ...



Es un round muy popular. No problem. Algunos foreros ya tienen


----------



## JohnGalt (17 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es un round muy popular. No problem. Algunos foreros ya tienen



Yo me apunto con merche.... a jugar duro si llega a ese valor (vamos, que los 40 dólares serán el segundo decimal).

Guapas las buffalo.... 

Y la oferta de silbertresor es interesante. ¿Tendrán en disponibilidad?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> muy cierto amiguete



Tan cierto como que el oro resiste mejor la bajada. Dentro de nada vamos a poder comprar pakillos por debajo de 4 euros.


----------



## Plata (17 Abr 2009)

JohnGalt dijo:


> Yo me apunto con merche.... a jugar duro si llega a ese valor (vamos, que los 40 dólares serán el segundo decimal).
> 
> Guapas las buffalo....
> 
> Y la oferta de silbertresor es interesante. ¿Tendrán en disponibilidad?



Yo también me apunto a jugar duro ahora que esto baja. En cuanto alguien me chive el sitio donde Monsterspeculator vio los Caudillos a 4,5 y menos, arraso yo sólo con el chiringuito.

Por cierto, un buen ataque combinado de un par de foreros a los caudillos y mandamos el precio a las nubes en cuatro fines de semana. ¡Cachis la de recuerdos que tengo del Mindanao y un célebre visionario mañico!



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ... Dentro de nada vamos a poder comprar pakillos por debajo de 4 euros.



Y tu que nos cuentes dónde...


----------



## merche400 (17 Abr 2009)

Que diferencia hay entre un Round y un bullion? 
¿Son de 1 onza .999 ?

Esos bufalos me estan tentando unos pocos, ya que no tengo ninguno.


----------



## kemao2 (19 Abr 2009)

¿SOn de fiar los vendedores de E Bay? ,este tipo viende los Eagles muy baratos, los de plata por 12 € y los oros por 700. ¿Cual es el truco?; son subastas prox a terminar. 

C J Coins and Paper Money | Large Size Paper Money, Silver Certificates y | eBay.es


----------



## puntodecontrol (19 Abr 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿SOn de fiar los vendedores de E Bay? ,este tipo viende los Eagles muy baratos, los de plata por 12 € y los oros por 700. ¿Cual es el truco?; son subastas prox a terminar.
> 
> C J Coins and Paper Money | Large Size Paper Money, Silver Certificates y | eBay.es



Añade gastos de envio y lo que suban cuando acabe y cada monedita acabara ente los 20 y 25 euros...


----------



## kemao2 (19 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Añade gastos de envio y lo que suban cuando acabe y cada monedita acabara ente los 20 y 25 euros...




Si pero si compro 1 de oro y 5 de plata el precio medio me sale mucho mas barato que en cualquier tienda nacional o extranjera incluyendo trasporte. Veré como terminan las subastas


----------



## monstereloaded (20 Abr 2009)

kemao2 dijo:


> Si pero si compro 1 de oro y 5 de plata el precio medio me sale mucho mas barato que en cualquier tienda nacional o extranjera incluyendo trasporte. Veré como terminan las subastas



SI te lo envían desde USA que lo empaqueten bien para que no te cobren en aduanas...


----------



## monstereloaded (20 Abr 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Que diferencia hay entre un Round y un bullion?
> ¿Son de 1 onza .999 ?
> 
> Esos bufalos me estan tentando unos pocos, ya que no tengo ninguno.



Bullion se podría definir como moneda sin valor numismático.

Un round está acuñado por una empresa y no por una casa de la moneda nacional.


----------



## merche400 (23 Abr 2009)

20 x Philharmoniker 1 Oz Silber 2009 im "original Tube" -

A 13'15 las filarmonicas. Se resisten a bajar de los 13....jejejeje


----------



## Mesientoseguro (23 Abr 2009)

Mas que bajar, parece que repuntan, ya están a 13,35€


----------



## Germain (23 Abr 2009)

Comprad ya, que luego será demasiado tarde.


----------



## carloszorro (23 Abr 2009)

yo esparare un poquito mas, presiento que va a corregir, no me hagais mucho caso, es solo un ... presentimiento:
la zona de 13 no me gusta nada en el corto plazo, ¿quien tiene la bolita de cristal?


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Abr 2009)

tiene una barrera en los 13.50 y 13.75... si la supera va pa arriba, aunke el oro tb ayudara en ello


----------



## carloszorro (24 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> tiene una barrera en los 13.50 y 13.75... si la supera va pa arriba, aunke el oro tb ayudara en ello



el problema lo veo precisamente en el oro (manipulado en los 1000$)
y la plata va muy correlacionada, pero cuando el oro rompa los 1000, la plata volará...


----------



## puntodecontrol (24 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> el problema lo veo precisamente en el oro (manipulado en los 1000$)
> y la plata va muy correlacionada, pero cuando el oro rompa los 1000, la plata volará...



ahi esta.... a los bancos y gobiernos no les interesa el oro a mas de 1000$, es mas, NUNCA cerro a mas de mil, los toco en el intradia pero no lo dejaron cerrar...

Eso si, tarde o temprano, subira....


----------



## Deudor (24 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> yo esparare un poquito mas, presiento que va a corregir, no me hagais mucho caso, es solo un ... presentimiento:
> la zona de 13 no me gusta nada en el corto plazo, ¿quien tiene la bolita de cristal?



Si el análisis técnico en las comodities ya es complicado, en oro y plata, más.
De momento creo que no cabe otro análisis que no sea el de valor refugio, y un análisis técnico inverso al de la renta variable convencional.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Abr 2009)

monstereloaded dijo:


> Bullion se podría definir como moneda sin valor numismático.
> 
> Un round está acuñado por una empresa y no por una casa de la moneda nacional.



El término bullion no se ha de referir necesariamente a monedas, sino que también puede asignarse a barras o lingotes. Definiciones para este término hay muchas, pero se puede decir que hace mención a una forma pura del metal (no implica necesariamente pureza del 100%, sino una aproximación a ella relativamente alta) en la que el valor principal de la pieza es el valor intrínseco del contenido del metal precioso, independientemente del valor facial que pueda tener la pieza (si lo tiene).

Las monedas "bullion" no suelen tener altos valores numismáticos, por lo general. Pero hay excepciones, como los tres primeros años de los pandas de plata (1983 a 1985) que pueden rondar entre los 400 y los 600 euros, y ni siquiera son una onza de plata. Otras monedas "bullion" algo más valoradas pueden ser, por ejemplo, los American Silver Eagles de 1996 (pueden valer el doble que otra pieza de otro años con mismo contenido en plata), o incluso las monedas de oro de EE.UU. como las Saint Gaudens, siempre tienen en el mercado algún "premium" respecto a otras piezas con un valor equivalente en oro...y algunos años y cecas, incluso pueden ir muy buscados.

El concepto "round" es mucho más simple. Se les llama "rounds" porque son piezas redondas, que es la traducción literal del inglés. No hay más.

Los "rounds" no son cosa disímil a minilingotes redondos, creados para facilitar el transporte y la manipulación en tubos. Además trataban de aportar una apariencia mimética de monedas oficiales, pero con un precio inferior, generalmente.

Y aquí hay que remarcar la diferenciación entre acuñación y emisión. Que una pieza de metal sea "moneda oficial" depende únicamente de la legitimidad a tal efecto que tenga el ente emisor, no de quién realice la producción o dónde se acuñe la pieza. 

Os pongo un ejemplo práctico: 

Por un lado, yo podría tener "rounds" con mi efigie (previa cesión de derechos de la Walt Disney Company, por supuesto) fabricados por la Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre. Y aunque la ceca nacional acuñara esas piezas, nunca serían monedas oficiales. La FNMT, y las cecas estatales en general, en ocasiones aceptan pedidos de compañías privadas en colaboración y comercialización de servicios. Así pues, la acuñación en una Casa nacional de moneda no le otorga "per se" el rango de moneda.

Por otro, podría tener mi propia ceca, que no es otra cosa que un taller de acuñación de moneda. La empresa privada "Tio Gilito, Triles y Monedas, SL" podría comprar oro refundido de las cruces de Caravaca y los "no me olvides" de los gitanillos y acuñar a martillo unos cuantos cospeles para convertirlos en monedas (con mi busto y el de mi sobrino, el Pato Donald) que pasarían a ser oficiales mediante la Orden del Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda (u organismo equivalente) que los habilitara a tal efecto, siguiendo la legislación vigente. En este caso, un tallercito de barrio sí acuñaría monedas de curso legal emitidas por el Estado español, mediante los organismos a los que ha atribuido facultades específicas para tal menester -en este caso, el Banco de España, en nombre del Estado-. Os aseguro que si ello acaeciera mi ego se catapultaría hacia el infinito...y más allá. En el caso de billetes, el derecho exclusivo de autorización de la emisión de billetes correspondería al Consejo de Gobierno del BCE...

Muchas cecas privadas trabajan para Estados que no tienen Casa de Moneda propia, sobre todo en los países pequeños o en los "micro-estados exóticos". Pero, por supuesto, son monedas de curso legal si la ley las habilita para ello. Se dan casos muy curiosos, como que la moneda conmemorativa de Macao se podía acuñar en Reino Unido, o que algunas monedas conmemorativas de Cuba se fabricaran en Alemania.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Abr 2009)

Por cierto los eagles a 14,70 y bajando en Alemania:

http://www.anlagegold24.de/1_oz_Silver_Eagle_2009.html

Cuando estén por debajo de 13,50 será el momento de comprar más.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Abr 2009)

monstereloaded dijo:


> Bullion se podría definir como moneda sin valor numismático.
> 
> Un round está acuñado por una empresa y no por una casa de la moneda nacional.







tiogilito888 dijo:


> El término bullion no se ha de referir necesariamente a monedas, sino que también puede asignarse a barras o lingotes. Definiciones para este término hay muchas, pero se puede decir que hace mención a una forma pura del metal (no implica necesariamente pureza del 100%, sino una aproximación a ella relativamente alta) en la que el valor principal de la pieza es el valor intrínseco del contenido del metal precioso, independientemente del valor facial que pueda tener la pieza (si lo tiene).
> 
> Las monedas "bullion" no suelen tener altos valores numismáticos, por lo general. Pero hay excepciones, como los tres primeros años de los pandas de plata (1983 a 1985) que pueden rondar entre los 400 y los 600 euros, y ni siquiera son una onza de plata. Otras monedas "bullion" algo más valoradas pueden ser, por ejemplo, los American Silver Eagles de 1996 (pueden valer el doble que otra pieza de otro años con mismo contenido en plata), o incluso las monedas de oro de EE.UU. como las Saint Gaudens, siempre tienen en el mercado algún "premium" respecto a otras piezas con un valor equivalente en oro...y algunos años y cecas, incluso pueden ir muy buscados.
> 
> ...



cuando me refiero a que monster esta a "años luz " en cuanto a conocimientos numismaticos ,me refiero a esto
muchas gracias tiogilito por compartir sus conocimientos
un saludo


----------



## zipote_ca (25 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> cuando me refiero a que monster esta a "años luz " en cuanto a conocimientos numismaticos ,me refiero a esto
> muchas gracias tiogilito por compartir sus conocimientos
> un saludo



Yo creo que los dos saben bastante pero cada uno de lo suyo , uno tira a la numismatica y el otro al metal .
En vez de potenciar el que se den de palos podriamos intentar que se reconcilien y mire Ud. todo lo que podriamos aprender los demas.


----------



## carloszorro (25 Abr 2009)

totalmente, son dos personas que aportan muchisima sabiduria y es una pena que se esten peleando continuamente


----------



## Depeche (25 Abr 2009)

¿Alguien me puede decir algo sobre la moneda de 1 onza de plata de 1000 escudos de portugal?
Cualquier comentario será agradecido, si pensais que es una moneda interesante para comprar, o cualquier información que me podais dar sobre ella.
Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## Germain (25 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> cuando me refiero a que monster esta a "años luz " en cuanto a conocimientos numismaticos ,me refiero a esto
> muchas gracias tiogilito por compartir sus conocimientos
> un saludo



Segunda, córtate un poco y no inicies piques, que lo único que hacen es llenar los temas de mierda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Abr 2009)

Por cierto los eagles a 14,70 y bajando en Alemania:

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 14.70 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Cuando estén por debajo de 13,50 será el momento de comprar más.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto los eagles a 14,70 y bajando en Alemania:
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 14.70 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> Cuando estén por debajo de 13,50 será el momento de comprar más.



repites los mismos mensajes monster,aqui el otro
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...1325-euros-7-iva-incluido-41.html#post1623044

¿¿¿entonces segun tu no hay que comprar metales porque van a bajar?????
no pretendo nada, solo que te expliques ,porque no entiendo ese afan de que la gente compre oro y ahora dices que la plata va a bajar.....(yo creo que en caso de subida seran los dos metales ,con mayores subidas de la plata)
no te molestes,pero me gustaria una explicacion mejor,por favor
gracias


----------



## carloszorro (26 Abr 2009)

parece ser que la fuerte demanda de los inversores esta compensando la caida de la demanda industrial en plata
disculpen por la traducción, no es muy buena

Silver is looking undervalued - MoneyWeek




Plata está buscando infravalorada 24 de abril, 2009 
Plata es a menudo descrito como el pariente pobre de oro. Sigue siendo un clásico de la inflación de cobertura y refugio, pero también se comporta como un metal industrial. 

De hecho, más de la mitad de la oferta anual de plata ahora es utilizado por la industria (en los sectores que van desde la medicina a la aeronáutica), en comparación con alrededor del 11% para el oro. En metales preciosos upswings, tiende a superar el oro: el "mismo los conductores como el oro la conducción de un pequeño mercado asegura que", dice Franklin Sanders de La Moneda el cambiador. 

Testigo salto del 70% en el precio a más de 20 dólares la onza a finales de 2007 a partir de la primavera de 2008. Una vez que se enciende el sentimiento, sin embargo, la plata puede caer rápidamente, como se ve en la crisis el pasado verano cuando cayó, junto con metales. Plata ha resbalado a un período de tres meses de baja de 12 dólares en las últimas semanas, tras haber alcanzado el verano pasado el nivel de 14 dólares a fines de febrero. 

Pero con las turbulencias financieras en busca de más lejos, la demanda de inversión ha aumentado fuertemente. La cantidad de plata que tuvo lugar en los fondos de comercio de cambio ha afectado a un máximo histórico de más de 10000 toneladas, casi la mitad de la producción minera anual. Fuerte demanda de inversiones debería compensar caída de la demanda industrial de este año, de acuerdo con Eugen Weinberg de Commerzbank, que también prevé el estancamiento de la producción minera. 

Plata parece infravalorado en comparación con el oro. La proporción de oro a la plata es 73, pero ha alcanzado un promedio de alrededor de 65 desde principios del decenio de 1980. El resultado, dice Weinberg, que es plata parece que va a un promedio de $ 14 en el tercer trimestre, mientras que en el cuarto que puede afectar a $ 16. Para aquellos dispuestos a arriesgar un punto sobre este metal extremadamente volátil, hay una lista Londres ETF, Física Plata (PHSP).


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> parece ser que la fuerte demanda de los inversores esta compensando la caida de la demanda industrial en plata
> disculpen por la traducción, no es muy buena
> 
> Silver is looking undervalued - MoneyWeek
> ...



yo voy muy muy cargado de plata, y no ya en moneda de franco.......
espero que suba,aunque vendiese ahora tambien tendria bastantes beneficios, yo creo que la subida que va a pegar va a ser muy fuerte,porque bajo mi punto de vista la plata si ha estado muy manipulado su precio,cuando suba sera a lo bestia, no entiendo como predicen bajadas de los silver eagle cuando la produccion de 2009 se ha acabado en dos meses y a habido ostias por parte de los major dealers por comprar.
de todas maneras si bajase su uso industrial, aparte de monetizar mas plata tendrian que reponer reservas que llevan disminuyendo desde hace decadas y estan bajo minimos(nadie sabe cuanto tienen guardado)
saludos CARLOSZORRO MOLA TU AVATAR


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> no entiendo como predicen bajadas de los silver eagle cuando la produccion de 2009 se ha acabado en dos meses y a habido ostias por parte de los major dealers por comprar.



No es cierto que se hayan dejado de acuñar silver eagles. Vaya bobada. Se reciben diariamente monsterboxes de la casa U.S. Federal Mint. Lo que se dejó de acuñar son otras monedas de colección y los búfalos de oro (una pena...). No confundas al personal.

Durante un período hubo desabastecimiento y por ello el diferencial con las filarmónicas aumentó. Ahora se está normalizando.

Lo podemos ver an anlagegold24 donde las tenían a 16,25 y han pasado a 14,70 y si la plata sigue estable es muy probable que se pongan por debajo de 14 euros.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No es cierto que se hayan dejado de acuñar silver eagles. Vaya bobada. Se reciben diariamente monsterboxes de la casa U.S. Federal Mint. Lo que se dejó de acuñar son otras monedas de colección y los búfalos de oro (una pena...). No confundas al personal.
> 
> Durante un período hubo desabastecimiento y por ello el diferencial con las filarmónicas aumentó. Ahora se está normalizando.
> 
> Lo podemos ver an anlagegold24 donde las tenían a 16,25 y han pasado a 14,70 y si la plata sigue estable es muy probable que se pongan por debajo de 14 euros.



entonces por lo que te leo segun tus palabras es que no compremos ahora mismo metales ¿no? da igual silver eagle o la que sea porque hablamos de plata


----------



## carloszorro (26 Abr 2009)

las que estan carísimas son los pandas chinos, a que se debe?


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> las que estan carísimas son los pandas chinos, a que se debe?



creo recordar que tiogilito nos dijo que las tiradas no eran tan grandes como los silver eagles,aparte que alli primero va para mercado domestico y fijate,son mas de 1000 millones de clientes potenciales,para el resto nos dejaran las migajas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Abr 2009)

Ya están las Silver Eagles a 14,40:


1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 14.40 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


El diferencial tiene que ir bajando. Las filarmónicas andan ahora a 13,35.


Y la Monsterbox a 7175 (14,35 la onza):

http://www.anlagegold24.de/500er_Investmentpaket_Silver_Eagle_2009_-_1_oz.html


----------



## merche400 (1 May 2009)

Silber Eagles a 15'30$

2009 American Silver Eagle S$1. Shipping May 5th

Es decir... a unos 15'30/1'32= 11'59euros

+ IVA(16% SPAIN)= 11'59*1'16=13'44


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Silber Eagles a 15'30$
> 
> 2009 American Silver Eagle S$1. Shipping May 5th
> 
> ...




Secondhome te va a odiar...

No compráis las Eagles en Finarte?


----------



## merche400 (1 May 2009)

Reconozco que soy un poco cabroncete....

En Alemania... el iva de la plata amonedada es del 7% y aqui del 16%.

En uno de mis "proveedores" de Alemania, me ofrece la eagle a 14'25euros.

Pues bien... le he enviado un email diciendole que me estoy replanteando comprarle a él , debido a que en USA está 11'59 que, si sumamos el iva aleman(7%)...se queda en 12'40 euros.

Le he encargado un monster a ese precio.....  


ya veremos que me dice....


----------



## carloszorro (1 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Reconozco que soy un poco cabroncete....
> 
> En Alemania... el iva de la plata amonedada es del 7% y aqui del 16%.
> 
> ...



gastos de envio?aduanas?


----------



## merche400 (1 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> gastos de envio?aduanas?



El monster es un poco mas barato que las monedas sueltas. De esa forma, esos 12'40 euros/moneda para un monster, estarían incluidas los gastos "extras".

Un monster box en USA vale 7645$ osease...5769euros.

Si le sumamos el iva 16% sale 6692euros (/500 = 13'38 euros/moneda)
Si le sumamos el iva 7% sale 6172 euros (/500= 12'34)

Vemos... que hay una diferencia de 10 centimos entre los 12'34 del monster y los 12'44 de la moneda suelta.

Pero bueno... si es entre 12'34 y 13 euros.. me sigo pillando el monster.



Vemos tambien... que comprar en Alemania..por el tema del iva, sale 1 euro mas barato la moneda.


----------



## carloszorro (1 May 2009)

ya nos contarás como es el servicio


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

Por cierto, las eagles a 14,20 euros, y el diferencial bajando:

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 14.20 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Tranquilo, secondhome, intenta vender las cajas y tubos. Así amortizarás algo las pérdidas.

Y ¡coño! avisa cuando vayas a comprar que eres gafe !!!!


----------



## zipote_ca (1 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> gastos de envio?aduanas?





merche400 dijo:


> El monster es un poco mas barato que las monedas sueltas. De esa forma, esos 12'40 euros/moneda para un monster, estarían incluidas los gastos "extras".
> 
> Un monster box en USA vale 7645$ osease...5769euros.
> 
> ...




¡¡OJO¡¡ A partir de no se que importe hace falta agente de aduanas y no se si arancel.
Enterate bien no te lleves un sorpreson.


----------



## Gamu (1 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> ¡¡OJO¡¡ A partir de no se que importe hace falta agente de aduanas y no se si arancel.
> Enterate bien no te lleves un sorpreson.




lo que te cobran en aduanas es el IVA, la plata no tiene arancel... de momento.


----------



## vidarr (1 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> lo que te cobran en aduanas es el IVA, la plata no tiene arancel... de momento.



A mí hasta ahora no me han cobrado nada... claro que eran siempre monedas sueltas. No creo que dejen pasar así como así el IVA de 7000$.


----------



## merche400 (1 May 2009)

Pues yo todo lo que he comprado en USA me han pasado la factura con el IVA, además de unos 7 euros por "gastos de papeleo".

Desde un GPS por 300$ , hasta unos libros de amazon.com por 200$


Sin embargo.... curiosamente... los libros de segunda mano de amazon, ninguno he pagado el iva. Claro que... son libros sueltos cuyo valor declarado en el paquete son de 8$....6$....etc.etc.

Así pues, yo interpreto que todo lo que venga declarado por mas de 100$ ó 200$ , pasan factura. Si es menos... ni se molestan en el papeleo.


----------



## Gamu (1 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues yo todo lo que he comprado en USA me han pasado la factura con el IVA, además de unos 7 euros por "gastos de papeleo".
> 
> Desde un GPS por 300$ , hasta unos libros de amazon.com por 200$
> 
> ...



no influye si es más o es menos dinero. 

Cuando te envian algo de los USA en el paquete tienen que poner si es comercial o es un regalo. Si es un regalo (gift), aunque esté asegurado no te dicen nada, y llega a casa sin problemas por valioso que sea.

Si el tipo pone que es una transacción comercial, entonces es cuando puedes tener problemas. Si el valor del envio está asegurado, entonces tienes todos los números para que te lo retengan hasta pagar el IVA o lo que toque. Tendrás que ir al aeropuerto, abrirán el paquete delante tuyo, y verán la factura adjuntada por el vendedor (creo que el post office de los USA les obliga a ponerla). El valor asegurado del envio sirve como factura, asi que no os librareis de pagar aunque no hubiera factura.

Los de AMAZON son listos, y aunque compres un libro en la web americana si pueden TE LO ENVIAN DESDE ALEMANIA. Con lo cual el problema de la aduana te lo ahorras.

Por cierto, el papeleo también lo pagas. Además del IVA que corresponda, te cobran una tasa de 4 euros "por las molestias".


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 May 2009)

Sólo observar, en honor al título del hilo, que las filarmónicas a 13,30:

1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009, EUR 13.30 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

...y a 13,20 euros si compras 1000:

http://www.anlagegold24.de/Gold_und_Silber_Barren_und_Muenzen_Investmentpakete_Silber.html

En septiembre 2008 estaba la plata sensiblemente más baja. Parece pues que el overspot se ha reducido.


----------



## merche400 (1 May 2009)

Todavía conservo un sobre de un libro usado de amazon (bueno...no es amazon en sí...sino una de las muchas tiendas que operan a traves de amazon)

Y pone esto....

**********************
Custom declaration
"Gift" " Documents" "Commercial Samples" "*Other*"

Quantity and detailed de******ion of contents: *Used book(s)*

Weight: *65.60 OZ*

Value(US$): *$8.40*


I certify that this item does not contain any dangerous articuels prohibited by legislation or by postal custom regulations.

Signature: 
Date: xx/xx/2009




************************


Como veis... en mi libro no está señalado la opcion de "gift"; sino la casilla de "otros".


----------



## Gamu (1 May 2009)

lo importante es que no diga que es un tema comercial. Y si es comercial, que no este asegurado.


----------



## merche400 (1 May 2009)

Gamu dijo:


> lo importante es que no diga que es un tema comercial. Y si es comercial, que no este asegurado.



¿has comprado en gainesville o en kitco algo de plata?


----------



## Deudor (1 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sólo observar, en honor al título del hilo, que las filarmónicas a 13,30



Conclusión: estamos en un movimiento lateral desde septiembre hasta ahora.
Teniendo en cuenta de que han estado a 12 euros y a 16 Euros, la pregunta es : ¿Estamos en una tendencia a medio plazo alcista?
Entiendo que en la coyuntura actual el análisis de largo plazo no tenga mucho sentido.


----------



## carloszorro (2 May 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Conclusión: estamos en un movimiento lateral desde septiembre hasta ahora.
> Teniendo en cuenta de que han estado a 12 euros y a 16 Euros, la pregunta es : ¿Estamos en una tendencia a medio plazo alcista?
> Entiendo que en la coyuntura actual el análisis de largo plazo no tenga mucho sentido.



técnicamente lo veo muy alcista en el medio plazo(4 ó 5 años) 
desde septiembre para mí es corto plazo 
largo plazo serían de 10 años para arriba 
el medio plazo que es lo que me interesa veo el soporte muy fuerte en 10$ y la resistencia de 14$ acabará rompiéndose, la está tocando muchísimas veces


----------



## eduenca (2 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> técnicamente lo veo muy alcista en el medio plazo(4 ó 5 años)
> desde septiembre para mí es corto plazo
> largo plazo serían de 10 años para arriba
> el medio plazo que es lo que me interesa veo el soporte muy fuerte en 10$ y la resistencia de 14$ acabará rompiéndose, la está tocando muchísimas veces




Desde Septiembre, corto plazo será para usted, pero para el resto del planeta eso es medio plazo.

El que una resistencia se toque muchas veces no aumenta la probabilidad de sobrepasarla, sino todo lo contrario, aumenta su validez como resistencia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 May 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Desde Septiembre, corto plazo será para usted, pero para el resto del planeta eso es medio plazo.
> 
> El que una resistencia se toque muchas veces no aumenta la probabilidad de sobrepasarla, sino todo lo contrario, aumenta su validez como resistencia.



Hombre, Eduenca,...otro enculado que vuelve a visitarnos...

Eduenca es en si mismo una señal importante. En cuanto aparece por los hilos del oro y la plata pregonando la bajada de los metales...entonces es cuando hay que esperar una fuerte subida...La última vez rebotó $40 el oro...


----------



## Gamu (2 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> ¿has comprado en gainesville o en kitco algo de plata?



no, mi experiencia se basa en haber comprado a varios vendedores de ebay.


----------



## carloszorro (2 May 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Desde Septiembre, corto plazo será para usted, pero para el resto del planeta eso es medio plazo.
> 
> El que una resistencia se toque muchas veces no aumenta la probabilidad de sobrepasarla, sino todo lo contrario, aumenta su validez como resistencia.



hombre, el anterior ciclo fué de 20 años(1980-2000)
"unos meses" sería ridículo considerarlo medio plazo:
cada maestrillo con su librillo


----------



## carloszorro (2 May 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Desde Septiembre, corto plazo será para usted, pero para el resto del planeta eso es medio plazo.
> 
> El que una resistencia se toque muchas veces no aumenta la probabilidad de sobrepasarla, sino todo lo contrario, aumenta su validez como resistencia.



y en la famosa resistencia 14/15$ están vendiendo los especuladores, incluso abriendo cortos, supongo que por ser una zona clara de venta
el problema vendrá cuando se rompa, porque romperá con fuerza, todas esas posiciones cortas tendrán que ponerse largas de golpe


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 May 2009)

Lo siento por TioG y secondhome. Los eagles a 14,05:

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 14.05 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

A pesar de la subida de la plata...Ya os dije que el diferencial se iba a reducir...ahora también le toca al overspot.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (12 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo siento por TioG y secondhome. Los eagles a 14,05:
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 14.05 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> A pesar de la subida de la plata...Ya os dije que el diferencial se iba a reducir...ahora también le toca al overspot.



¡Naaaaa.....!

Lo que no ganamos con las onzas bullion lo ganamos con las medias onzas del Generalísimo.

Medio eagle 7,025 y un Generalísimo a 5 ... ¡Fíjate si tiene que bajar aún la plata para que los acaparadores de Pakillos nos pongamos de los nervios!

¿Quién se anima el domingo por la Plaza Mayor?


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo siento por TioG y secondhome. Los eagles a 14,05:
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 14.05 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> A pesar de la subida de la plata...Ya os dije que el diferencial se iba a reducir...ahora también le toca al overspot.



El señor Monster se nos vuelve a mostrar como un auténtico tahúr del Misisipí. Ya vuelve a las andadas con las EVIDENTÍSIMAS DESINFORMACIONES.

Si sube la plata, ello confirma la apuesta por este metal que hicimos numerosos foreros en un ingente número de hilos. Personalmente, yo mismo abrí el siguiente hilo en noviembre de 2008:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...que-el-oro-google-page-rankingoximo-boom.html

Lejos de andar errados, creo que atinamos acertadísimamente en nuestra predicción.

La plata está evolucionando mejor que el oro. El ratio oro/plata pasó de 1/84 al actual 1/64. ¿Qué significa eso...?. Pues muy sencillo, que quien hace unos meses compró plata a precio de spot ha hecho una inversión mejor que quien compró oro a precio de spot -aproximadamente un 30% mejor-. 

Y estamos hablando de plata, de hecho de cualquier tipo de plata (aunque algunos formatos sean más solicitados que otros, obviamente).

Traducido al román paladino forero: quien compró krugerrands hace unos meses hizo una compra bastante peor que quien compró los tan denostados paquillos. Eso era lógico. Yo lo advertí por activa y por pasiva. Pero algunos defendían su pan en ello: por eso hacían escarnio de la compra de monedas de plata de Franco.

Se habló de compras a 3 euros el paquillo. Luego el propio Monster anduvo por la Plaza Mayor con algunos puestos que vendían monedas entre 4 y 4,20 euros. Para después comprar él mismo piezas a 4,5 euros. Ahora, a precio de spot ya valen 5,10 y en Ebay se venden algo más caros.

El tiempo nos da la razón...una vez más. Ya que en los paquillos no se pagaba un overspot excesivo; precisamente lo que no ha subido, o incluso ha bajado, pese a la subida de la plata:

- La tan cacareada moneda bullion que recomendaba Monster. Por cojones tenía que ser bullion, no podía ser "ni chatarra ni mierdaplata", ¿os acordais?.

- Las monedas de 12 euros de plata del BdE.

Ésta y no otra es la plata que TODAVÍA no ha subido. Ya subirá, ya. Especialmente las bullion. Pronto desaparecerán los American Silver Eagles a ese precio, no me cabe ninguna duda.

Repito: LOS PAQUILLOS HAN SUBIDO MUCHO MÁS QUE LOS KRUGERRANDS en TÉRMINOS PORCENTUALES, Y QUIEN TENGA DUDA, QUE VAYA A LA PLAZA MAYOR DE MADRID ESTE DOMINGO. Y que pregunte personalmente en los establecimientos que tan amablemente ha citado el forero Segundaresidencia, o en cualquier otro de la zona . Ojo, digo que pregunte...y si ha de comprar, que lo haga donde más le interese, que yo no tengo ningún interés crematístico.

Y eso de que cuando sube la plata, baja el overspot es algo obvio, no tiene mayor misterio: entre otras razones porque ocurrir que los comerciantes tengan stocks comprados a precios anteriores más bajos de los que se quieren deshacer. 

Y también sabemos que con las últimas subidas de la plata quien tiene monedas de 12 euros no ha ganado absolutamente nada: de eso advertimos algunos oportunamente en este hilo, mientras que algún iluso forero se divertía con el desiderátum de hacer artificiosos derivados financieros.

Pero seamos positivos: los 2 paquillos comprados por Monster y por los que pagó 9 euros han devenido en EXCELENTE INVERSIÓN (cuando menos en términos porcentuales). 

¡¡¡ Felicidades a todos los que tengan paquillos. Son mejores que los "krugers" !!!.


----------



## andion (12 May 2009)

Tengo que darle la razón a Monsterspeculator, sobre los multinicks de SegundaResidencia,,,,,,:
Ya huele.
Por otro lado......Cómo se mueve el mercado del oro.....

oro bancarizado - Buscar con Google


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 May 2009)

andion dijo:


> Tengo que darle la razón a Monsterspeculator, sobre los multinicks de SegundaResidencia,,,,,,:
> Ya huele.
> Por otro lado......Cómo se mueve el mercado del oro.....
> 
> oro bancarizado - Buscar con Google



Te doy la razón, Andion. Pero no es el único...seamos honestos. ¿Acaso alguien ignora de los divertidos Dupont y Dupond particulares de nuestro foro, que no son otros que Platapillao y Platapillau?; por cierto, cuya cartera de inversión en paquillos tiene unas plusvalías potenciales mucho más elevadas que la del propio Monster en monedas de oro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> El señor Monster se nos vuelve a mostrar como un auténtico tahúr del Misisipí. Ya vuelve a las andadas con las EVIDENTÍSIMAS DESINFORMACIONES.....



No venga con tonterías que he puesto el link con el precio y es una tienda que vende en internet (no como los chollo-numismáticas con precios imaginarios de los multinicks de secondhome).

El diferencial está bajando, así como el overspot. Los pakillos todavía no he visto que hayan subido para la compra (ni para la venta tampoco). 

En cambio el oro, aunque haya suba menos no tiene ningún overspot que comerse cuando uno lo compra bien.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Te doy la razón, Andion. Pero no es el único...seamos honestos. ¿Acaso alguien ignora de los divertidos Dupont y Dupond particulares de nuestro foro, que no son otros que Platapillao y Platapillau?; por cierto, cuya cartera de inversión en paquillos tiene unas *plusvalías potenciales* mucho más elevadas que la del propio Monster en monedas de oro.



Lo de "plusvalias potenciales" me hace mucha gracia. No sabe ni a cuanto se venden los pakillos. Diganos, si puede, una sola numismática donde los compren a 4 euros o más. Yo si sé donde vender mi oro con sustanciosas plusvalias. Para los dos pakillos que compré a 4,50 sólo tengo, de momento, pérdida.

Ya que admite y reconoce (como no podría ser de otra manera) los multiples multinicks de segundaresidencia, podría también criticar la desinformación que promueven. Platapillao no recuerdo que desinformase sobre precios. También demuestra su gran hipocresía al haber estado apoyando y dando ánimos a un tal elemento que ha estado promoviendo los piques y el mal ambiente en el foro. A causa de él hemos perdido muchos foreros que contribuian a los hilos de metales preciosos.

También, tanto que reprueba amenazas en su imaginación, podía haber reprobado las amenazas explícitas de segundaresidencia. 

Evidentemente usted practica dobles morales. Así le va.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> [...]
> En cambio el oro, aunque haya suba menos no tiene ningún overspot que comerse cuando uno lo compra bien.



Pero si no recuerdo mal, en algún post anterior, felicitó a un forero por la posibilidad de comprar krugerrands entre un 3 y un 5% sobre el spot, ¿no es así, señor Monster?.

Luego los krugerrands sí tienen overspot...por lo menos en la actualidad. No ocurrió así en algún momento del pasado, pero ahora es normal pagar un poco más.

No me cabe duda, de que en ocasiones pueden ser comprados más baratos, pero ése es otro cantar sobre el que no me voy a explayar por el momento.

En su momento citó que se podían comprar paquillos a espuertas en torno a 4 euros. Búsquelos ahora, y los encontrará un 25% más caros. Sin duda han subido más que los krugers, aunque algunos no quieran aceptar la cruda realidad.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo de "plusvalias potenciales" me hace mucha gracia. No sabe ni como se venden. Diganos, si puede, una numismática donde los compren a 4 euros o más.
> 
> Ya que admite (como no podría ser de otra manera) los multinicks de segundaresidencia, podría también criticar la desinformación que promueven. Platapillao no recuerdo que desinformase sobre precios.
> 
> ...



Los Hermanos Platapillaos son infinitamente más divertidos de lo que es usted. Es un clarísimo ejemplo que plasma aquello de que "la obra puede rebasar incomensurablemente al autor".

Los paquillos se venden fantásticamente en internet, busque en un portal de subastas llamado Ebay, y cuéntenos a qué precio se pagan. Si compró a 4 euros, sus plusvalías pueden ser perfectísimamente del 50% bruto, ya que muchas de las piezas usadas y comunes pueden venderse en la órbita de los euros.

Y si lo desea, hagamos la prueba del algodón con los krugerrands. Si alguien llama a una numismática para preguntar qué le pagarían por un krugerrand, puede llevarse una ingratísima sorpresa, ya que pueden intentar esquilmarle. 

Pero no hablamos de un eurillo, no. Quizá hablemos de 100 euros, fácilmente, que sería en torno a un 15%. Ya sé que en algunos sitios se abusa mucho más, pero hablo de una comisión comedida. No voy a citar compradores profesionales de oro en España, pero le puedo decir que conozco a una gran mayoría de los "potentes"

Incluso los compradores de oro "enrollaos"...sus 50 eurillos por kruger se quieren "levantar", ya que para eso invierten su capital. Otra cosa distinta es que se cree una red clientelar en la que las compras de unos se vendan a otros, sin mediar inversión real por parte del intermediario: con una comisión ajustada pero mejor negocio para comprador/intermediario/vendedor.

Como es evidente, ése es parte del negocio que Vd. pretende implantar en sus allegados. Pero siendo así, mi pregunta es ¿por qué hace todo lo posible para parecer insoportable para una gran mayoría de foreros?.

En realidad, puede pensar de que me congratulo de que suba la plata para parecer más listo. Y una mierda. Desafortunadamente sube la plata. Desafortunadamente baja el ratio respecto al oro. Desafortunadamente yo no he concluido mis estrategias de inversión.

Ojalá subiera el oro a 1500 $ y la plata bajara a 8 $, ya que tendría muy claro lo que hacer. Pero no será así...por desgracia.

La plata subirá porcentualmente mucho más que el oro desde mínimos. No sólo lo digo yo, sino todo aquel que haya estudiado con seriedad la correlación entre los dos metales. Y aquí no ha de haber altos "premiums" ni IVAs, hablo del metal en sí. Cada inversor ha de saber como minimizar el impacto de señoreajes, tributos y beneficios de los major dealers.

No deja de ser una pena que desde hace unos meses llevemos enzarzándonos en baldías discusiones en vez de priorizar estrategias de inversión.

Por eso la Banca y los Estados siempre tendrán las de ganar...somos pocos y mal avenidos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En su momento citó que se podían comprar paquillos a espuertas en torno a 4 euros. Búsquelos ahora, y los encontrará un 25% más caros. Sin duda han subido más que los krugers, aunque algunos no quieran aceptar la cruda realidad.



Creo que hablamos de cosas diferentes. No estoy hablando del precio de compra. Hablo del precio de venta. Cuando uno pretende que hace un beneficio compra a un precio e intenta vender a otro superior.

Que ahora tal vez (aún no lo he comprobado) sean más caros de comprar no significan que se los vayan a compra más caros. 

Me dice que ebay. ¿Cuenta usted el tiempo que emplea en vender? ¿Y todos los gastos asociados? Creo que ello desvela lo que ya sabemos: No hay (aún) numismáticas que los paguen bien de manera a cubrir el 30-40% de spread compra-venta que tienen los pakillos.

Por ello hay que ser precavidos sobre las "ganancias ficticias". Me parece que está claro el asunto y no vale la pena perder mucho más tiempo en ello. Si sabe de numismáticas que compren a buen precio los pakillos dígalo. Y con buen precio me refiero que tengan un spread razonable de compra-venta como puede ser un 10% para los krugers. Por cierto, si no se ha enterado (parece), hay lugares donde compran los krugers por encima del spot. Lo adecuado es hablar de spread compra-venta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No deja de ser una pena que desde hace unos meses llevemos enzarzándonos en baldías discusiones en vez de priorizar estrategias de inversión.
> 
> Por eso la Banca y los Estados siempre tendrán las de ganar...somos pocos y mal avenidos.



Ya que da consejos, me permito devolvérselos también. 

Por un lado le agradezco su preocupación. Salvo con un par de foreros trastornados y sus multinicks, tengo buenas relaciones y también buenos amigos entre los foreros. Algunos con los que hago tratos y otros con los que no. Así que por eso no se preocupe usted.

Por otra parte, es esencial cuando uno quiere hacer negocios juntarse con gente adecuada. La inteligencia del buen inversor es saber con quien juntarse. Y no tiene porque ser alguien brillante, ni potentado. La mejor cualidad es que sea alguien honesto. Cuando uno se junta con trileros acaba como ellos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya que da consejos, me permito devolvérselos también.
> 
> Por un lado le agradezco su preocupación. Salvo con un par de foreros trastornados y sus multinicks, tengo buenas relaciones y también buenos amigos entre los foreros. Algunos con los que hago tratos y otros con los que no. Así que por eso no se preocupe usted.
> 
> Por otra parte, es esencial cuando uno quiere hacer negocios juntarse con gente adecuada. La inteligencia del buen inversor es saber con quien juntarse. Y no tiene porque ser alguien brillante, ni potentado. La mejor cualidad es que sea alguien honesto. Cuando uno se junta con trileros acaba como ellos.



Disculpe, pero yo no he dado ningún consejo. Supongo que debe tener algún trastorno cognitivo que entorpece la comprensión. 

Tampoco le he transmitido preocupación alguna; tan sólo es una reflexión en voz alta, o más adecuadamente, en foro escrito.

Respecto a lo que me cuenta de los trileros, pues permítame decirle que probablemente usted tenga mucho más experiencia que yo...no le discutiré en los periplos, adventuras y desventuras del trile. 

Y respecto a la frase: "La inteligencia del buen inversor es saber con quién juntarse"...sinceramente, la encuentro paupérrima y no hace justicia al nivel que nos ha venido brindando hasta el momento. De hecho, podría sustituir "del buen inversor" por "de toda putilla ambiciosa" y la oración aún cobraría mucho más sentido. Pero por favor, no vuelva a tildarme más de misógino, ya que únicamente estoy buscando la transgresión. 

Señor Monster, curréselo un poco más, ya que la inversión inteligente es mucho más compleja que ese abortín de pseudo-adagio pretencioso. Tener buenos compañeros de viaje es importante no sólo en los negocios, sino en algo bastante más importante como es la propia existencia.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2009)

Le deseo mucha suerte.


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya que admite y reconoce (como no podría ser de otra manera) los multiples multinicks de segundaresidencia, podría también criticar la desinformación que promueven. Platapillao no recuerdo que desinformase sobre precios



bueno yo es ciero que tengo uno ,pero no lo utilizo para meterme con nadie,solo lo utilizo para vender  (todavia no te has dado cuenta?) y no soy la peruana que timo a marronazo, transacciones ok 100%
vamos a ver monster, el unico que usa multinick eres tu, te recuerdo "silver" "platapillao" "pasaplatero" etc,etc,etc
¿quieres mas?
ademas ,el único que amenaza con "pipa" con que fumas en pipa eres tu, no pasa nada majo, pero la verdad me daria miedo ir a comprarte alguna moneda mucho mas cara que en cualquier numismatica por cierto y meterme en el coche para hacer el intercambio con alguien del que se que amenaza con "pipa"

espero que los moderadores se den cuenta de que hay gente muy transtornada que pulula estos foros y los baneen , se han equivocado de boton y pulsaron el de putin cuando deberian de haber pulsado el tuyo


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> En su momento citó que se podían comprar paquillos a espuertas en torno a 4 euros. Búsquelos ahora, y los encontrará un 25% más caros. Sin duda han subido más que los krugers, aunque algunos no quieran aceptar la cruda realidad.



el nunca los compro a ese precio,fue a un conocido mio a pedirle 1000, que bochorno tiogilito, ademas bajo mi punto de vista es un tipo que no cae bien a nadie.
eso lo decia porque sabia que los vendia yo tiogilito, no por otra cosa, fijate que con lo que ataca a los demas es con sus propios defectos, me dijo que me corroia la envidia(fijo que el es el que la sufre), que no me preocupase que habia mercado para todos (el seguro que piensa que no), que sufria fiebre del oro (el esta enfermo perdido de eso,creo yo).
me acuerdo hace tiempo cuando el "sujeto" te comia el culo porque le dieses info numismatica(cria cuervos que te sacaran los ojos),y tu se la dabas, tambien le propusistes un negocio, me quemaba por dentro ,porque el me acababa de hacer algo que yo consideraba "sucio" al intentar levantarme una compra,no dije nada ,porque pense que tu lo achacarias a posibles celos mios, pero yo pensaba "tiogilito se dara cuenta rapido que este sujeto no es trigo limpio", y veo con acierto que le has conocido antes de lo que yo pensaba.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> bueno yo es ciero que tengo uno ,pero no lo utilizo para meterme con nadie,solo lo utilizo para vender  (todavia no te has dado cuenta?) y no soy la peruana que timo a marronazo, transacciones ok 100%



Curioso que andes diciendo que no vendes, que cuidado con comprar a particulares,...¡y resulta que eres un vendedor más! (como ya sabíamos). A mi me la repanpinfla que vendas o no. ¿Para que quieres que me dé cuenta? ¿Te crees que me importas algo? Ojalá todos fuesen igual de impresetables que tú. A ver si te piensas que eres el único vendedor de España ("pasamonedas" como diría TioG). 

Lo que si que queda bien claro es que eres más falso que Judas, y alguien así no es de fiar para ningún trato.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> vamos a ver monster, el unico que usa multinick eres tu, te recuerdo "silver" "platapillao" "pasaplatero" etc,etc,etc
> ¿quieres mas?



Eso es falso y es otra calumnia más. Y tú si que usas de multinicks para vertir mierda. Todo el mundo lo sabe y se ha dado cuenta. ¿No te advirtieron los moderadoras a propósito de "Mama de Burborja" (por ejemplo)? Tenemos tus datos logeados y cuando quiera te empuro. Aún da gracias por que no hayas sido baneado de por vida. 

También todos sabemos que eres el principal responsable de las desinformaciones que se vierten en el foro, que viertes directamente o via multinicks. 



segundaresidencia dijo:


> espero que los moderadores se den cuenta de que hay gente muy transtornada que pulula estos foros y los baneen ...



Si, ya sabemos que tu mamá no te quería, y no es culpa nuestra para que te tengamos que soportar. Das pena y vergüenza ajena...pero entendemos que estás enfermo y hasta estamos dispuestos a contribuir para tu medicación. Por cierto, ¿no te parece que estás siempre con el mismo rollo? Es un síntoma más de alguien con problemas de obsesión.


----------



## tiogilito888 (13 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> el nunca los compro a ese precio,fue a un conocido mio a pedirle 1000, que bochorno tiogilito, ademas bajo mi punto de vista es un tipo que no cae bien a nadie.
> eso lo decia porque sabia que los vendia yo tiogilito, no por otra cosa, fijate que con lo que ataca a los demas es con sus propios defectos, me dijo que me corroia la envidia(fijo que el es el que la sufre), que no me preocupase que habia mercado para todos (el seguro que piensa que no), que sufria fiebre del oro (el esta enfermo perdido de eso,creo yo).
> me acuerdo hace tiempo cuando el "sujeto" te comia el culo porque le dieses info numismatica(cria cuervos que te sacaran los ojos),y tu se la dabas, tambien le propusistes un negocio, me quemaba por dentro ,porque el me acababa de hacer algo que yo consideraba "sucio" al intentar levantarme una compra,no dije nada ,porque pense que tu lo achacarias a posibles celos mios, pero yo pensaba "tiogilito se dara cuenta rapido que este sujeto no es trigo limpio", y veo con acierto que le has conocido antes de lo que yo pensaba.




Si alguien se hace propaganda por doquier de su honestidad y denosta la del prójimo: no suele ser trigo limpio.

Si alguien hace vilipendio y escarnio de los paquillos y sus tenedores, y no reconoce que han subido más que las monedas de oro que él vende: no suele ser trigo limpio.


----------



## Deudor (13 May 2009)

Que rollo, tiogilito y 2residencia enzarzados, el oro bajando, me duele la espalda ....


----------



## Ulisses (13 May 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Que rollo, tiogilito y 2residencia enzarzados, el oro bajando, me duele la espalda ....




Me da la sensación de que esta suerte de "espera tensa" en lo relativo a cómo se van a comportar los mercados del oro y de la plata, conduce a algunos de nuestros más ilustres foreros a enzarzarse gratuitamente en discusiones triviales. Es lo que trae la ociosidad....

Me he pasado por los foros de la burbuja inmobiliaria y ocurre tres cuartos de lo mismo. Burbujistas y nuncabajistas se enzarzan a causa de la polémica eliminación de las deducciones por compra de vivienda y su repercusión en el mercado inmobiliario.

Sea interviniendo el precio del oro, o sea rebajando estímulos fiscales para comprar viviendas a un precio que no es el de mercado y trasladar deudas a los pánfilos que piquen en esos cebos, la suerte del sistema va a ser la misma.

No se me enganchen entre ustedes....las mentes más preclaras de burbuja.info necesitan estar frescas para cuando tengan que cambiar, muy favorablemente, su oro y su plata por bienes de consumo, en el mejor de los casos, o de inversión en el peor de ellos. ¿acaso tiene importancia lo que valen ahora? ¿acaso es tan importante el ratio oro-plata para un modesto inversor?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Me he pasado por los foros de la burbuja inmobiliaria y ocurre tres cuartos de lo mismo. Burbujistas y nuncabajistas se enzarzan a causa de la polémica eliminación de las deducciones por compra de vivienda y su repercusión en el mercado inmobiliario.



La primavera que la sangre altera...


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 May 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Que rollo, tiogilito y 2residencia enzarzados, el oro bajando, me duele la espalda ....



oye perdona, no me enzarzo con tiogilito, es para mi un honor poder leer todos sus comentarios y le considero al forero con mas nivel de este sitio.
y que sepas que el oro esta subiendo.........
saludos


----------



## Ulisses (13 May 2009)

Ahora que llega la primavera y hasta las mozas se van aligerando de ropa, podríais quitaros esas firmas tan engorrosas que llevais luciendo hace tiempo.
Por ejemplo: "como colocar morralla de plata" o "en finarte venden onzas...." La mía tampoco es una maravilla, lo reconozco, pero sin esa indumentaria y con una observancia exquisita al protocolo entre foreros metalíferos, estaríais guapísimos.
Queda decretada la "Pax Romana Metalorum" y no vale hacerse el galo irreductible


----------



## merche400 (14 May 2009)

Veamos algunas cosillas que veo interesantes...

Resulta que vendí el martes 200 filarmonicas más y, claro...tenia la pasta guardada para el monster de las Silver Eagles.

Resulta curioso que la plata vale 10'25euros/onza y las silver eagles a 13'85 euros(en anlangegold), cuando hace bien poco, la plata seguia valiendo 10'25 euros/onza y las silber eagles se habian puesto en 14'20.

Es decir... que para un mismo precio del spot, las silver Eagles han bajado sustancialmente de precio, reduciendo el premium.

¿vamos a ver cada vez mas bajadas del premium amonedado conforme avancen los días?O bien...¿Se han puesto en circulacion tal cantidad de Silver Eagles que es normal que baje su precio?

Por mi parte, ya queda menos para pillarme un moster de silver eagles...que les tengo ya ganas.


----------



## Deudor (14 May 2009)

Y a 13,30 las filarmónmicas....


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 May 2009)

Y con IVA XDD


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Veamos algunas cosillas que veo interesantes...
> 
> Resulta que vendí el martes 200 filarmonicas más y, claro...tenia la pasta guardada para el monster de las Silver Eagles.
> 
> ...



Merche,

ya tienes las silver eagles a 13,75 en anlagegold:

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.75 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

El overspot se está derritiendo, y no sólo en la silver eagles...


----------



## Deudor (18 May 2009)

Lo que está claro es que la debilidad del dolar castiga el premium.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 May 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que la debilidad del dolar castiga el premium.



No es eso. El premium/overspot está descendiendo en USA y se repercute en Europa.

Simplemente el premium/overspot estaba alto por el precio bajo de la plata. Ahora la plata sube y el overspot se normaliza. Cuando la plata estaba a $20 el overspot era mínimo.


----------



## merche400 (18 May 2009)

jo... que guapo.


13'20 las filarmonicas y....13'60 las Eagles....

Fumaaando esperoooooo... al monster queee mas quieeeeero..!!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> jo... que guapo.
> 
> 
> 13'20 las filarmonicas y....13'60 las Eagles....
> ...



Ya las tienes a 13,60 mamonazo:

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.60 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

¿Hasta donde bajarán?


----------



## carloszorro (18 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> jo... que guapo.
> 
> 
> 13'20 las filarmonicas y....13'60 las Eagles....
> ...



hay que armarse de paciencia, es como si necesitase un latigazo hacia abajo para el empuje definitivo pero no llega...


----------



## merche400 (19 May 2009)

Silver Eagle... a 13'50


¿Sabeis algun vuelo barato a Alemania? Esque lo de Anlangegold24 ya no envian a España.

¿Last minute? ¿Air Berlin?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Silver Eagle... a 13'50
> 
> 
> ¿Sabeis algun vuelo barato a Alemania? Esque lo de Anlangegold24 ya no envian a España.
> ...



¡Juas, juas! Montamos una expedición en funeta de burbuja.info.

Más barato que cruzar el Atlántico, y evitas riesgos de aduanas (como nos puede confirmar secondhome...)


----------



## Ulisses (19 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡Juas, juas! Montamos una expedición en funeta de burbuja.info.
> 
> Más barato que cruzar el Atlántico, y evitas riesgos de aduanas (como nos puede confirmar secondhome...)



Podemos traer una fregoneta llena se silver eagles pa todos los chachos de burbuja.info.... Igual nos hacen un buen rappel


----------



## carloszorro (19 May 2009)

a 13,45 las filarmonicas en http://www.silber-corner.de/
que tal funciona este sitio? creo que envian a españa


----------



## merche400 (19 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> a 13,45 las filarmonicas en http://www.silber-corner.de/
> que tal funciona este sitio? creo que envian a españa



Yo no he comprado...pero me consta que en el foro se han comprado, al igual que muenzendiscount.de

De todas formas, me molaria ir en avion a Alemania...aunque solo sea para ver la sede de anlangegold.


----------



## carloszorro (19 May 2009)

anlangegold tienen tienda fisica o solo en internet?


----------



## bullish consensus (19 May 2009)

joder que coñazo dais con las putas filarmonicas, vosotros estais enfermos.


----------



## carloszorro (19 May 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> joder que coñazo dais con las putas filarmonicas, vosotros estais enfermos.



otro que paga letras


----------



## fmc (19 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> a 13,45 las filarmonicas en http://www.silber-corner.de/
> que tal funciona este sitio? creo que envian a españa



No sé si las habrán bajado sobre la marcha, pero a mí me aparecen a 13,10 :


----------



## merche400 (19 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> anlangegold tienen tienda fisica o solo en internet?



Me consta que tiene tienda física.

Se llama

GFM Gesellscahf für Münzenditionen mbH
Celler Str. 106d. 38518 Gifhorn
Telefono. (0 53 71) 58 90 0


gifhorn - Google Maps


----------



## carloszorro (19 May 2009)

fmc dijo:


> No sé si las habrán bajado sobre la marcha, pero a mí me aparecen a 13,10 :



+ iva, hay que añadir el iva


----------



## fmc (19 May 2009)

> Preis inkl. MwSt., zzgl. Versand



El precio incluye IVA, a añadir el porte


----------



## carloszorro (19 May 2009)

fmc dijo:


> El precio incluye IVA, a añadir el porte



ahhh 13,10 + porte entonces, gracias
baratas!!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2009)

bullish consensus dijo:


> joder que coñazo dais con las putas filarmonicas, vosotros estais enfermos.



¿Y para que andas metiendote en el hilo monada? :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Silver Eagle... a 13'50
> 
> 
> ¿Sabeis algun vuelo barato a Alemania? Esque lo de Anlangegold24 ya no envian a España.
> ...




Y siguen bajando los eagles...ya andan por 13,45:

http://www.anlagegold24.de/1_oz_Silver_Eagle_2009.htm

¿Montamos la expedición?


----------



## Ulisses (20 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y siguen bajando los eagles...ya andan por 13,45:
> 
> http://www.anlagegold24.de/1_oz_Silver_Eagle_2009.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## carloszorro (20 May 2009)

joder!!! sería divertidisimo


----------



## carloszorro (20 May 2009)

verle la cara a merche400 comprando las aguilas plateadas a granel


----------



## Ulisses (20 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> verle la cara a merche400 comprando las aguilas plateadas a granel




¿pero cuales? ¿Las águilas de 5 marcos con pureza .625? Como hablemos de eso, nos banean :


----------



## carloszorro (21 May 2009)

nos banean?
era lo que faltaba, si somos los más modositos


----------



## Germain (21 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> verle la cara a merche400 comprando las aguilas plateadas a granel



Tal que así.


----------



## carloszorro (21 May 2009)

justo así, aajajajajaj


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Y Trax cantándonos Lily Marlenne....



No la llames que ya está desbaneada...:


----------



## merche400 (21 May 2009)

Aquí las silver Eagles a 13'28 : :


Argentarius - Edelmetallhandel seit 2002 - US Silver Eagle 1 $ (2009) | 1 oz Feinsilbermünze

Acabo de enviarles un email para ver si envian a España un.....



...... monster-box


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Aquí las silver Eagles a 13'28 : :
> 
> 
> Argentarius - Edelmetallhandel seit 2002 - US Silver Eagle 1 $ (2009) | 1 oz Feinsilbermünze
> ...



Pues ahora mismo a 13,26 me salen a mi...

Secondhome podía haberse ahorrado el travel a USA...que putada...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y siguen bajando los eagles...ya andan por 13,45:
> 
> http://www.anlagegold24.de/1_oz_Silver_Eagle_2009.htm
> 
> ¿Montamos la expedición?




Y ahora a 13,40 en anlagegold:

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.40 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Coño,....hay que decirle a secondhome y TioG que cuando compren algo avisen!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deudor (23 May 2009)

Este verano.... ultima parada para comprar....


----------



## A la Mierda Pasaoreros (23 May 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> Este verano.... ultima parada para comprar....



... antes del otoño.

¡Hay que ver, cómo se dejan timar los imbéciles!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2009)

A la Mierda Pasaoreros dijo:


> ... antes del otoño.
> 
> ¡Hay que ver, cómo se dejan timar los imbéciles!



Si...los mismo imbéciles que han comprado oro que se ha revalorizado un 20% en un año....

¿Cómo llamamos a los que han invertido en fondos? 

¿Y tú? Cuentanos tus inversiones...no tengas vergüenza...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y ahora a 13,40 en anlagegold:
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.40 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> Coño,....hay que decirle a secondhome y TioG que cuando compren algo avisen!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Y ahora a 13,35 en anlagegold:

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.35 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


El precio tiende a cero !! :

Es una pena que el overspot se esté comiendo la subida de la plata...de eso no os aviso el "ehperto platero" TioG...Yo si que os lo dije...y si la plata llega a máximos históricos no la podréis vender a más del 70% del spot...


----------



## tiogilito888 (25 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y ahora a 13,35 en anlagegold:
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.35 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajaja...¿El precio tiende a cero?. O sea, que nos regalarán una onza de plata por la compra de un pack de Danet. Jajajajajajaja, Monster eres delirante, pero por suerte, el foro te tiene muy calado.

El "overspot" no se está comiendo la subida de la plata...¿cómo se puede decir semejante tontería?. Sencillamente el "premium" está descendiendo en las onzas bullion más comunes (por ejemplo, eso no ha pasado en los pandas chinos, que no han bajado de precio), y eso puede deberse tanto a la subida del metal, como a una atonía en la demanda de monedas por parte de pequeños inversores y comerciantes, entre numerosas otras causas.

Pero la realidad no se ha de ocultar. El ratio oro/plata estuvo hace unas semanas en 1/84 y ahora está en 1/65. Y ello, ¿qué significa en román paladino?. Pues que quién invirtió en plata hizo una inversión que se puede cuantificar en un 30% aproximadamente, respecto a quien invirtió en oro.

O sea, que en las monedas sin apenas "premium" como los tan denostados "paquillos" han tenido un comportamiento abrumadoramente mejor al que han tenido los Krugerrands...pese a que algunos les joda un montón, como es el caso de Monster. 

Pensad, foreros, que los Hermanos Platapillaos ya no aparecen por estos lares...por algo será. Ya se han dado cuenta de que compraron bien. Ya no aparece nadie diciendo payasadas como que las monedas de plata de Franco se pillan a espuertas por tres euros...La realidad, es que han subido respecto al oro...y como yo sí me mojo, digo que la plata todavía tiene más potencial.

Si la plata llegara a máximos históricos en US$, debería triplicar su precio actual, ya que el valor intradía rebasó los 50$, creo recordar que casi llegó a los 54$/oz. . Y desde 1980 (el máximo histórico es de esa fecha), el dólar ha perdido más del 70% de su capacidad de adquisición.

En esa tesitura, no me importaría tanto que no me dieran más de un 70% de su valor si llegáramos a máximos históricos reales, ya que en dólares constantes la plata vale una sexta parte de lo que valía hace 29 años...y eso que lleva un buen recorrido en los últimos años, frente al periplo de precios de otras materias primas.

Pero cuando el oro está alto...los profesionales también lo compran bastante más barato. Es algo obvio. Pero siempre nos quedará Ebay.

Ebay es una subasta en el que es muy habitual que el oro se venda por debajo del spot, y la plata casi siempre muy por encima...pese a que a algunos les joda.:

Gracias, Monster, por este tipo de hilos. Me pone a huevo que el foro nos vaya posicionando a cada uno en su sitio. Y, por cierto, ¿sabe algo de los Platapillaos?. Espero que no se ofenda, pero son muchísimo más divertidos que usted.


----------



## carloszorro (25 May 2009)

no será que la plata está tan barata que es necesario que los intermedarios pongan overspot que parecen salvajes porcentualmente hablando, pero que en la realidad son "ridículos"

¿cuanto pueden ganar con la venta de una moneda de una onza, un 10 %? 1,3€
un 20%=2,60€?


----------



## merche400 (25 May 2009)

No se vosotros...pero las pocas operaciones de venta de plata que he hecho, se han transformado en pingües beneficios de entre un 30% a un 40%....

....y eso que solo me conformaba con mantener parte de mis ahorros.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajaja...¿El precio tiende a cero?. O sea, que nos regalarán una onza de plata por la compra de un pack de Danet. Jajajajajajaja, Monster eres delirante, pero por suerte, el foro te tiene muy calado.



Esto confirma que su sentido del humor y de la ironía están al nivel de su inteligencia. 

Al que le tenemos más que calado es a usted.




> El "overspot" no se está comiendo la subida de la plata...¿cómo se puede decir semejante tontería?. Sencillamente el "premium" está descendiendo en las onzas bullion más comunes (por ejemplo, eso no ha pasado en los pandas chinos, que no han bajado de precio), y eso puede deberse tanto a la subida del metal, como a una atonía en la demanda de monedas por parte de pequeños inversores y comerciantes, entre numerosas otras causas.



A la vista de todos está que los eagles están más baratos ahora que cuando el spot de la plata estaba más barato.

No se haga pajas mentales. 



> Pero la realidad no se ha de ocultar. El ratio oro/plata estuvo hace unas semanas en 1/84 y ahora está en 1/65. Y ello, ¿qué significa en román paladino?. Pues que quién invirtió en plata hizo una inversión que se puede cuantificar en un 30% aproximadamente, respecto a quien invirtió en oro.




Mentira cochina. Lo más barato que usted vendió los eagles , antes de que subiese la plata, fue 14.90. Hoy se pueden comprar en Alemania a 13,35. EL ratio oro/plata se la sopla al preci de la calle. Seamos concretos y dejese de mariconeos:

¿Está usted dispuesto a comprarle los eagles a 19 euros al que se los vendió a 14.90? ¿Verdad que no? Pues callese la bocaza hombre. 



> O sea, que en las monedas sin apenas "premium" como los tan denostados "paquillos" han tenido un comportamiento abrumadoramente mejor al que han tenido los Krugerrands...pese a que algunos les joda un montón, como es el caso de Monster.



Y una mierda. Los que compraron Krugerrands pueden vender en tiendas con beneficio. Los que compraron pakillos no. Y sino explique a los que les vendió pakillos a 5.90 (su precio más barato) donde los pueden vender a 7.50. 

EN NINGÚN SITIO Y USTED LO SABE BIEN.



> Pensad, foreros, que los Hermanos Platapillaos ya no aparecen por estos lares...por algo será. Ya se han dado cuenta de que compraron bien. Ya no aparece nadie diciendo payasadas como que las monedas de plata de Franco se pillan a espuertas por tres euros...La realidad, es que han subido respecto al oro...y como yo sí me mojo, digo que la plata todavía tiene más potencial.



Y una mierda. Se siguen encontrando sin problema pakillos a 5 euros y si uno busca a 4.50 a montones. No han variado nada de precio.



> Si la plata llegara a máximos históricos en US$, debería triplicar su precio actual, ya que el valor intradía rebasó los 50$, creo recordar que casi llegó a los 54$/oz. . Y desde 1980 (el máximo histórico es de esa fecha), el dólar ha perdido más del 70% de su capacidad de adquisición.
> 
> En esa tesitura, no me importaría tanto que no me dieran más de un 70% de su valor si llegáramos a máximos históricos reales, ya que en dólares constantes la plata vale una sexta parte de lo que valía hace 29 años...y eso que lleva un buen recorrido en los últimos años, frente al periplo de precios de otras materias primas.
> 
> ...



El que ha quedado bien puesto y expuesto en su sitio y condición de trilero es usted, como de costumbre. 

Dejese de gilipolleces y milongas. Diga si usted compra a un 30% más las monedas que vendió, o alternativamente donde se las compran, o sino callese la bocaza. 

Lo que ocurre es muy simple. El spot no es representativo del precio en la calle. Y eso lo sabe todo el mundo en el mundo de los metales. Y luego salen los timadores como usted, y andan diciendo que si la plata ha subido tanto o cuanto según lo que haya subido el spot. Lo cierto es que las monedas siguen al mismo precio en la calle y en las tiendas como cualquiera puede comprobar, o incluso han bajado de precio puesto que se ha derretido el overspot. Hace falta que suba mucho más la plata para que se note. En cambio con el oro comprado y vendido cerca del spot es muy diferente. El que compró oro puede ya puede vender en cualquier tienda y realizar beneficios importantes.

Esto es lo que no quiere/interesa que se sepa.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> No se vosotros...pero las pocas operaciones de venta de plata que he hecho, se han transformado en pingües beneficios de entre un 30% a un 40%....
> 
> ....y eso que solo me conformaba con mantener parte de mis ahorros.



Eso porque has vendido a gente desinformada. No es una buena política. Todo margen superior al 10% te hace perder clientela.


----------



## merche400 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Eso porque has vendido a gente desinformada. No es una buena política. Todo margen superior al 10% te hace perder clientela.



Depende... para un botecito ó dos de filarmonicas, a mucha gente no le interesa perder el tiempo en gastos y paga gustosamente un sobreprecio.

Sin ir mas lejos....tengo todavía lista en espera, aún sabiendo los precios que circulan por ebay. Pero estoy a la espera de un monster de eagles para vender una parte.

Aquellas Mapples que compré en Anlangegold y que tardaron un montón en enviarmelas... me las quieren comprar a 17 euros la moneda, cuando están sobre los 13'50 euros. Pero tengo muy pocas y no las vendo.


----------



## manusan (26 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Depende... para un botecito ó dos de filarmonicas, a mucha gente no le interesa perder el tiempo en gastos y paga gustosamente un sobreprecio.
> 
> Sin ir mas lejos....tengo todavía lista en espera, aún sabiendo los precios que circulan por ebay. Pero estoy a la espera de un monster de eagles para vender una parte.
> 
> Aquellas Mapples que compré en Anlangegold y que tardaron un montón en enviarmelas... me las quieren comprar a 17 euros la moneda, cuando están sobre los 13'50 euros. Pero tengo muy pocas y no las vendo.



Merche, ¿realmente crees que la gente se cree tus grandes y constantes éxitos comerciales?, hace mucho que sigo este hilo y cada vez que entras es para relatar un capítulo más de "mira que barato compro y que caro vendo", tus pingües beneficios que te permiten comprarte motos, etc, etc.. en fin, demasiados meses con ganas de soltarlo !! 

Vivir una vida paralela no está mal como escape a la realidad, pero todo tiene límites.

Eso si, por siempre agradecido a ti por abrir este hilo, espero que disculpes mi crítica!!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Depende... para un botecito ó dos de filarmonicas, a mucha gente no le interesa perder el tiempo en gastos y paga gustosamente un sobreprecio.
> 
> Sin ir mas lejos....tengo todavía lista en espera, aún sabiendo los precios que circulan por ebay. Pero estoy a la espera de un monster de eagles para vender una parte.
> 
> Aquellas Mapples que compré en Anlangegold y que tardaron un montón en enviarmelas... me las quieren comprar a 17 euros la moneda, cuando están sobre los 13'50 euros. Pero tengo muy pocas y no las vendo.



Si me permites un consejo...vende las monedas más baratas, limitando el margen al 10% y venderás más que un sólo botecito...


----------



## tiogilito888 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Mentira cochina. Lo más barato que usted vendió los eagles , antes de que subiese la plata, fue 14.90. Hoy se pueden comprar en Alemania a 13,35. EL ratio oro/plata se la sopla al preci de la calle. Seamos concretos y dejese de mariconeos:
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja...como le duele al Monster que le desguacen el chiringuito.

Por alusiones:

1.- Yo no soy un timador, PAYASO DE LA PIPA CORTA. Si yo vendo algo, fijo un precio, y no fuerzo a nadie a comprar nada. Somos adultos, yo no vendo ni a niños ni a mariconas...

2.-Yo fijo el precio que a mí me sale de los cojones en los bienes de propiedad, y no tengo que justificarme ante mindundis como usted.

3.- Cuando habla de cifras, lo hace de forma falaz. Omite objetivamente las siguientes consideraciones:

a) Es muy dificil competir en precios con un major dealer como Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de, eso lo sabemos todos.

b) Cuando yo he comprado monedas nuevas, se las he comprado a un mayorista y he tenido, por cojones, que abonarle el IVA al 16%, ya que él las importó y declaró en Aduana y pagó el IVA. En Alemania el IVA es al 7%...mariconazo, eso también lo omite.

Y que conste que Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de ya tiene el cupo cubierto para España...todo eso lo omite, miserable.

c) Tampoco tiene en cuenta la última subida del euro contra el dólar USA, cosa que no es baladí.

d) Si yo trabajo es para ganar dinero...no para hacer esfuerzos con caracter gratuito. Lógicamente ha de haber cierto interés crematístico, ya que tengo que hacer un esfuerzo y avanzar un capital para adquirir las monedas, y luego un trabajo administrativo y de confección de paquetes y tiempo empleado para el envío.

Acaso si le pones un IVA del 16%, ¿ganaba yo tanto?. Gilipollas, y además he regalado alguna moneda de plata en muchísimos envíos, como detalle.

En realidad la comisión era porcentualmente una porquería, pero no me importaba, todo lo contrario, lo hacía encantado para promover el conocimiento en la materia y que los foreros diversificarán sus ahorros.

4.- Ya no emito muchos más comentarios porque me asquean algunos personajes del foro, en especial Vd.

Me da asco por conspiranoico, por envidioso, por fantasma, por mentiroso, por desinformador, por demagogo...y por algunas otras cosas más.

En su casa no lo deben atender como es debido, eso está clarísimo...y viene aquí a darse el moco. El tema de las monedas de 12 euros de plata es una porquería...pero el Monster ha de hacer sus mierdaderivados para dárselas de listo. Pero, ojo, en realidad, el mercado no los hace, ya que todos sabemos que sería de subnormales pagar un señoreaje de más del 200%.

Es un genio de las finanzas, se autoproclama la kryptonita de los bancos, intenta dejar a todo el mundo como gilipollas, se jacta de ganar fortunas en bolsa -tanto yendo corto como largo- pero señores: NI SIQUIERA TIENE PISO DE PROPIEDAD...Mucho fantasma para tan poco castillo.

Realmente no es cuestión de comparar trayectorias vitales ni patrimonios, ya que no es mi estilo: pero alguien le tiene que para los pies.

Si alguien considera que ha exprimido a un vendemonedas por pillarle 2 paquillos por 9 euros: es un muerto de hambre.

Si alguien considera que es un timo que le cargue a las monedas de plata nuevas un márgen del 5%: además de muerto de hambre en un "desgraciao".

Si alguien que va de kryptonita de los bancos no tiene piso propio pues es un fantasma. Si ganas tanta pasta disfrútala haciendo un hogar agradable a tu medida, y no estando de alquiler o en casa de los papás, capullo.

Por cierto, acabo de hablar con Mr. Botín, y me ha dicho que a un tontolaba como tú, Monster, no le va a hacer ningún descuento en los inmuebles del "outlet" inmobiliario del Banco. Jódete, tendrás que pagar "full price" o era "prize", peaso intelectual


----------



## tiogilito888 (26 May 2009)

manusan dijo:


> Merche, ¿realmente crees que la gente se cree tus grandes y constantes éxitos comerciales?, hace mucho que sigo este hilo y cada vez que entras es para relatar un capítulo más de "mira que barato compro y que caro vendo", tus pingües beneficios que te permiten comprarte motos, etc, etc.. en fin, demasiados meses con ganas de soltarlo !!
> 
> Vivir una vida paralela no está mal como escape a la realidad, pero todo tiene límites.
> 
> Eso si, por siempre agradecido a ti por abrir este hilo, espero que disculpes mi crítica!!!



Pues yo sí creo a Merche. Personalmente he visto en muchas numismáticas como los particulares pagaban las onzas de plata a 20 euros, y hasta por más. Muchos particulares desinformados pueden pagar ese precio.

Si ha de ganar alguien dinero con los metales, me alegro enormemente que sea un camarada del foro, antes que un desconocido externo a este punto de encuentro. Entre foreros yo sé que los precios son más comedidos que al exterior. Luego en el fondo creo que existe entre nosotros algún "esprit de corps" latente.

Yo sí me alegro de tus beneficios, Merche. Y si le jode al Monster, pues muchísimo más. Por favor, sube tus márgenes hasta que al envidioso del foro le salgan granos y espuma por la boca.


----------



## merche400 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si me permites un consejo...vende las monedas más baratas, limitando el margen al 10% y venderás más que un sólo botecito...



Esque mi intención no es comprar y vender.... lo que pasa es que me pasé comprando filarmónicas cuando estaban a 12 euros, así como monedas de 12 euros del BDE, sobrepasando ampliamente el % de ahorros "recomendado" en plata del 15-20%.

En poco tiempo fui vendiendo parte de la plata entre conocidos del circulo de amiguetes y desde entonces ya no he vendido nada, salvo entregar monedas del BDE en el banco que, como sabes, te dan lo mismo que pagastes. La pasta que gané, pensaba gastarmela en "caprichos"...pero...al final, la ahorré para ver si me pillo unas eagles.

El tema es que ahora mucha gente de mi entorno sabe que tengo plata y es algo que no me gusta mucho que se sepa, porque te pueden tomar por un ricachón cuando apenas tengo plata en la que caerme muerto y el susto podría ser peor.

De mis monedas...por orden de mayor a menor numero, tengo las filarmonicas, las monedas del BDE y testimonial de mapples.


----------



## carloszorro (26 May 2009)

en el tema de los porcentajes dedicados a metales creo que casi todos os contradecís

estoy un poco harto del 15% en metales y el resto en liquidez (papeles?)
porque como está ahora mismo el panorama meter el 85% en renta fija o variable también tiene su riesgo, o no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajaja...como le duele al Monster que le desguacen el chiringuito.
> 
> Por alusiones:
> 
> ...



Se le va la olla TioG. Está gaga perdido. 

Cuando no se tienen argumentos se recurre al insulto y la descalificación. Fijese que yo no lo hago...

No se preocupe que no me desguaza ningún chiringuito...viendo su calaña y sus precios...ojalá fuesen todos como usted...No se haga ilusiones...

Centrese en el tema y diga a nuestros foreros donde pueden revender un 30% más caro de lo que le compraron y todos contentos.

Se muere de ganas de saber si tengo casa en propriedad. Ya le he dicho que no tengo porque darle explicaciones de mi patrimonio, pero haré una excepción, y sólo para joderle le diré que más de una. 

Y sobre miserables ya le conocemos a usted. Si le creiésemos se supone que tiene patrimonio (pillado), pero se pasa una tarde en correos para enviar 5 monedas de Franco....con ello está todo dicho...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Pues yo sí creo a Merche. Personalmente he visto en muchas numismáticas como los particulares pagaban las onzas de plata a 20 euros, y hasta por más. Muchos particulares desinformados pueden pagar ese precio.
> 
> Si ha de ganar alguien dinero con los metales, me alegro enormemente que sea un camarada del foro, antes que un desconocido externo a este punto de encuentro. Entre foreros yo sé que los precios son más comedidos que al exterior. Luego en el fondo creo que existe entre nosotros algún "esprit de corps" latente.
> 
> Yo sí me alegro de tus beneficios, Merche. Y si le jode al Monster, pues muchísimo más. Por favor, sube tus márgenes hasta que al envidioso del foro le salgan granos y espuma por la boca.




Pues yo me alegro mucho por merche. Espero que siga vendiendo con esos márgenes si quiere y puede. La competencia con precios altos es buena.

Gracias. Y los espumarajos en la boca sólo se los vemos a TioG en estos ultimos tiempos. Una pena que no sepa respetar el buen ambiente que reina en los hilos desde los últimos baneos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Esque mi intención no es comprar y vender.... lo que pasa es que me pasé comprando filarmónicas cuando estaban a 12 euros, así como monedas de 12 euros del BDE, sobrepasando ampliamente el % de ahorros "recomendado" en plata del 15-20%.
> 
> En poco tiempo fui vendiendo parte de la plata entre conocidos del circulo de amiguetes y desde entonces ya no he vendido nada, salvo entregar monedas del BDE en el banco que, como sabes, te dan lo mismo que pagastes. La pasta que gané, pensaba gastarmela en "caprichos"...pero...al final, la ahorré para ver si me pillo unas eagles.
> 
> ...




Procura no venderles a tus amigos con demasiado margen...Puedes perder clientes, y lo que es peor, amigos.

En todo caso, en contra de lo que proclama TioG, me alegró que hagas buenos negocios. Todo aquel que hace negocios honestamente (esto es, sin desinformar a propósito como hacen otros), merece mi respeto. Y ya sabes...si no das abasto aquí está Monster para proporcionarte mercancia...que con esos márgenes te sale a cuenta comprarme para revender.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> en el tema de los porcentajes dedicados a metales creo que casi todos os contradecís
> 
> estoy un poco harto del 15% en metales y el resto en liquidez (papeles?)
> porque como está ahora mismo el panorama meter el 85% en renta fija o variable también tiene su riesgo, o no?



La cuenta, para el 20%, es que si se hunden los bancos y perdemos nuestros ahorros podemos esperar recuperarlo por la quintuplicación del precio del metal....Es algo optimista...Con recuperar la mitad podríamos darnos por satisfechos. Meter un 40% en metales no tiene problema salvo que se quiera disponer de liquidez inmediata para otros temas....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

Coño...parece que TioG ha sido baneado...Cuantísimo lo siento...No nos va a poder decir donde vender los pakillos un 30% más caros...Pero al menos podremos seguir disfrutando de un buen ambiente y tono cordial...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y ahora a 13,35 en anlagegold:
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.35 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> ...



Y ahora los Eagles a 13,30 en anlagegold:

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.30 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Joder,TioG, es que las desgracias nunca llegan solas...

Realmente es necesario un acto de profunda fe para creerse que el precio en la calle ha aumentado en un 30%...


----------



## merche400 (26 May 2009)

Aqui las EAGLES a 13'25

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001


----------



## carloszorro (26 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Aqui las EAGLES a 13'25
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001



eres una máquina rastreando...


----------



## merche400 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Procura no venderles a tus amigos con demasiado margen...Puedes perder clientes, y lo que es peor, amigos.




Hombre....digamos que les hago un favor. Se evitan el lio de ir a ebay o a orodirect (está en Valencia tambien), para un par de botecitos. Tampoco esque quieran amasar una gran cantidad de monedas. Les enseñé las filarmónicas y les molo. Luego se enteraron que habia panda, mapples y demás, y no paran de darme la coña con que les venda alguna moneda de estas, para hacerse una pequeña colección, debido a que son mas caras que las filarmónicas.


----------



## merche400 (26 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> eres una máquina rastreando...



ná..... del listado de proveedores de plata publicado por aquí... suelo hacer un "barrido" de vez en cuando.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vendedores-bullion-oro-plata-en-alemania.html

Geiger está de los primeros en la lista....


----------



## carloszorro (26 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> ná..... del listado de proveedores de plata publicado por aquí... suelo hacer un "barrido" de vez en cuando.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...vendedores-bullion-oro-plata-en-alemania.html
> 
> Geiger está de los primeros en la lista....



envian a españa?


----------



## tiogilito8888 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se muere de ganas de saber si tengo casa en propriedad. Ya le he dicho que no tengo porque darle explicaciones de mi patrimonio, pero haré una excepción, y sólo para joderle le diré que más de una.
> 
> Y sobre miserables ya le conocemos a usted. Si le creiésemos se supone que tiene patrimonio (pillado), pero se pasa una tarde en correos para enviar 5 monedas de Franco....con ello está todo dicho...



Vaya más trabajo para el Señor Taliván Hortográfico...enseñar la conjugación de los verbos a egregios intelectuales de la talla del Monster. 

Gracias por desvelar "motu proprio" que tiene inmuebles de "propriedad"; yo nunca le pedí explicaciones a tal respecto. Probablemente esté mintiendo ahora, o lo hizo antes, lo que no es nada que nos llegue a sorprender.

Yo no voy predicando que "tengo toda la liquidez del mundo" como hizo Monster, para ahora desvelarnos que tiene cuando menos 2 casas en propiedad. 

Comprendemos perfectamente sus limitaciones en el uso del lenguaje, evidentemente no es Goethe, ni Flaubert, eso es evidentísimo. Pero o es un "border line" o es un mentiroso, que no se acuerda de sus embustes.

Cuando quiso decir que "tenía toda la liquidez del mundo", en realidad tenía la voluntad de expresar que "todo su patrimonio era líquido". Luego si tiene inmuebles de propiedad no todo su patrimonio es líquido, ya que todos sabemos que los inmuebles no se pueder transmitir y cobrar de forma inmediatísima. Es pura lógica deductiva.

Y adentrémonos más aún...si Monster valora sus inmuebles como un valor 0, es porque o no valen nada, o porque las cargas registrales (habitualmente hipotecarias), hacen que el balance en la valoración tienda a cero. Pero si tiene inmuebles sin valor, ante la existencia de cargas...o sin ellas, no tiene toda la liquidez del mundo, eso es obvio.

Luego, o es un individuo border line, o un mentiroso patológico. O se tiene toda la liquidez, o posee casas. Porque supongo que la gente no acampa durante semanas para hacer cola y comprarle la casa a Monster, ¿no?.

¿Ven qué fácil es levantar el tupido velo de la telaraña de mentiras que entreteje Monster?. En realidad ni tiene tanta liquidez, ni tanto dinero, ni probablemente tantas casas en pleno dominio. La cuestión es ir de listo ante el personal, y si para eso ha de autoproclamarse "la kryptonita de los bancos" y dejar a los demás por gilipollas, pues lo hará sin remordimiento.

Y por cierto, Monster yo sí estoy pillado -y no me quita el sueño-, pero no por las casitas...eso ya lo hacía de niño cuando jugaba de alevín en el Monopoly. Pero me hice mayorcito, y comencé con los edificios y los hoteles, que es lo que se negocia en Primera División. 

¿Qué te hace pensar que yo vendo en Ebay monedas, tontorrón?. Nunca lo he hecho, aunque me parece una forma muy interesante de ganarse unos eurillos. La cuestión es pegarte la cagada y poner en marcha el ventilador...jajajajajajajajajajajajajaja, va el tío y dice que perdí una tarde por 5 paquillos. Menudo miserable y mentiroso.

Yo puedo perder muchas tardes gratis total, si me complace la persona para quien lo hago...pero hago negocios muy lucrativos en mi actividad profesional. Y sobre todo yo nunca hablaría de "exprimir" a un compañero que se gana la vida vendiendo monedas al igual que hace usted...y el montante de la transacción eran 9 euros en total. Jajajajajajajaja...menudo canalla, jactarse de aprovecharse de un colega por hacerle una rebaja de medio euro.

Gracias a Dios, somos muy distintos, y estamos muy distantes...ya que tanto Supermán, como yo...somos alérgicos a la kryptonita.:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

tiogilito8888 dijo:


> Vaya más trabajo para el Señor Taliván Hortográfico...enseñar la conjugación de los verbos a egregios intelectuales de la talla del Monster.
> 
> Gracias por desvelar "motu proprio" que tiene inmuebles de "propriedad"; yo nunca le pedí explicaciones a tal respecto. Probablemente esté mintiendo ahora, o lo hizo antes, lo que no es nada que nos llegue a sorprender.
> 
> ...



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!! No se obsesione con cuatro faltas de ortografía de algo escrito a vuela pluma. Ni por usted voy a utilizar el corrector ortográfico. ¿Es todo lo que me tiene que reprochar? ¿No tiene usted sentido del ridículo?


Ahora vemos de nuevo la verdadera cara del que jura y perjura que no usa multinicks...

También dio su palabra de honor que se iba del foro....y de que me tenía en lista de ignorados....Que poco vale su palabra...

Ya que se ha creado un multinick, podía haberse mejorado y creado uno más educado, y menos faltón.

Mis casas ni están a la venta, ni deseo venderlas, ni son parte de ninguna inversión, ni de ninguna liquidez.

Entiendo que esté pillado y le cueste entender que la gente tenga casas para otra cosa que no sea especular o invertir. No piense tanto en la pasta. Intente disfrutar de la vida, que le veo muy amargado (será la edad).

Respecto a mi negociación de los dos pakillos a 9 euros, sepa usted que el vendedor no quedó traumatizado, me saluda amablemente cuando me ve, y me ofrece más pakillos a 4,50. Todo lo contrario de sus exclientes (que ahora son mios  ) a los que usted timó.


----------



## merche400 (26 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> envian a españa?



Pues estoy a la espera...
le he enviado un email a la srta. Horn. j.horn@geiger-edelmetalle.de <j.horn@geiger-edelmetalle.de> pero... ni puto caso. 


Por otra parte, ya es el tercer email que envio a argentarius.de porque vi el otro día que tenia una oferta de silver eagles bien de precio. 

Creo que pasan de mí... temen que acabe con sus existencias.


----------



## carloszorro (26 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Pues estoy a la espera...
> le he enviado un email a la srta. Horn. j.horn@geiger-edelmetalle.de <j.horn@geiger-edelmetalle.de> pero... ni puto caso.
> 
> 
> ...



no me extraña que pasen!!!

es que esto de comprarle a los alemanes es un chollo 
solo en el tema del iva ya hay una diferencia interesante


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!! No se obsesione con cuatro faltas de ortografía de algo escrito a vuela pluma. Ni por usted voy a utilizar el corrector ortográfico. ¿Es todo lo que me tiene que reprochar? ¿No tiene usted sentido del ridículo?
> 
> 
> Ahora vemos de nuevo la verdadera cara del que jura y perjura que no usa multinicks...
> ...



Verguenza te deberia dar por banear a un pobre viejo que ademas te hace la
ola en tu negocio de las monedillas ,y ademas te escondes como un conejo.
Te ciega tu amor propio y confundes reproches inteligentes con faltas groseras ,que ni yo ni TIOGILI tenemos para tus desahogos BANNEROS
Pide perdon ,agacha la cabeza y arrepientete por tus pecados.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Verguenza te deberia dar por banear a un pobre viejo que ademas te hace la
> ola en tu negocio de las monedillas ,y ademas te escondes como un conejo.
> Te ciega tu amor propio y confundes reproches inteligentes con faltas groseras ,que ni yo ni TIOGILI tenemos para tus desahogos BANNEROS
> Pide perdon ,agacha la cabeza y arrepientete por tus pecados.



¿Desahogos bananeros? ¿Pero que dice?

Además, ya lo he dicho, siento mucho que acabe baneado el pobre jubilata que no tiene nada mejor que hacer que gruñir en el foro...Pa ti ni agua ni Carlitros III...(aunque cuando consiga que funcione mi escaner te voy a postear la moneda para que te corras).

En todo caso en el casal de la tercera edad donde se conecta ya me han dicho que están hasta el moño que monopolice el único ordenador conectado a internete...


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Desahogos bananeros? ¿Pero que dice?
> 
> Además, ya lo he dicho, siento mucho que acabe baneado el pobre jubilata que no tiene nada mejor que hacer que gruñir en el foro...Pa ti ni agua ni Carlitros III...(aunque cuando consiga que funcione mi escaner te voy a postear la moneda para que te corras).
> 
> En todo caso en el casal de la tercera edad donde se conecta ya me han dicho que están hasta el moño que monopolice el único ordenador conectado a internete...



Este hilo solo lo leen cuatro mataos.........para banear al viejales por cuatro
palabras SOLO REFERIDAS A TI es porque eres tu el moderata colega
Ademas ahora tengo una oferta de monedas 50 pesos a 650 €,si quires te cambio la de carlitos por un 50 pesos,ya no te puedo pagar a 750,EL MERCADO ESTA BAJANDO


----------



## tiogilito8888 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!!! No se obsesione con cuatro faltas de ortografía de algo escrito a vuela pluma. Ni por usted voy a utilizar el corrector ortográfico. ¿Es todo lo que me tiene que reprochar? ¿No tiene usted sentido del ridículo?
> 
> 
> Ahora vemos de nuevo la verdadera cara del que jura y perjura que no usa multinicks...
> ...



Jajajajajajaja...todavía no me han baneado en este mi primer multinick, forzado por el injusto baneo propiciado por el Monster.

La muy putilla ha aumentado a propósito mis palabras susceptibles de ser observadas como insulto con el fin de que vuelva a ser censurado. Pues voy a hacer uso de mi libertad de expresión:

Estaba muy harto de que tanto al forero Segundaresidencia como a mí mismo nos apelara como "trileros y timadores" de forma falsa y sempiterna. Y al final exploté.

Ello sirvió para propinarle algún insulto, lo reconozco, pero le he ido acorralando. Y nos ha desvelado su exiguo patrimonio: tiene 2 casas (supongo que se referirá a viviendas en un sentido amplio). Hay que ser tontito para decir: "tengo más de una casa", obviamente son dos, ya que con lo fantasmón que es se hubiera prodigado en alardear mucho más. Con un dominio más extenso del lenguaje hubiera podido expresar "distintas o varias viviendas"...pero claro, antes que aprenda a conjugar algún que otro verbo...

O sea, dos viviendas que además están indisponibles, en otras palabras: no las puede enajenar. En repetidas ocasiones ha vociferado sobre el desplome de la vivienda y que los pisos los van a regalar; a la vez que ha expuesto hasta la saciedad el ineluctable potencial a corto del oro con crecimientos exponenciales cuando se derrumbe el sistema de dinero fiat.

¿Entonces por qué no vende sus casas?. Pues porque no puede, y no por el mercado, sino porque no tiene el pleno dominio sobre ellas. Claro, aquí lo elegante es decir que las casas no fueron adquiridas para especular. Se queda de coña, pero es falso. REPITO: EN SUS CASAS SÍ ESTÁ PILLADO, DE NO SER ASÍ, LAS VENDERÍA PARA ESPECULAR...sencillamente no puede hacerlo, ya que las tiene en copropiedad.

Dice que ha invertido a corto en la bolsa de USA...bien. ¿Y por qué no crea aquellos derivados sobre las monedas de 12 euros de plata del BdE?. Pensad que llegó a decir la absoluta memez de que los "covered call" eran gratis. 

Analicemos, un producto nacional, creado por él mismo, con covered call gratis, y que lo tiene a la vuelta de casa, en el BdE de Madrid...¿por qué no lo desarrolla él?. En lugar de cobrar comisiones, las está pagando...y costosas, ya que los derivados financieros si que no son gratis.

La respuesta: pues porque el producto es una soberana mierda que no tiene ningún futuro.

Y respecto a la kryptonita de los bancos; seamos serios y realistas, ante Botín tan sólo puede hacer lo siguiente: ponerse las rodilleras e intentar ser cariñoso en la limpieza de sable al banquero, bueno y quizá tragar sin escupir, todo lo más. ESO ES DECIR LA VERDAD, Y TODO LO DEMÁS ES MENTIR.

Además tanto hablar de oro...para no acumular, por eso dice payasadas como que tenía "toda la liquidez del mundo". Para él el oro sí es un negocio y una inversión: invierte su capital para revenderlo. De hecho, no acumula en absoluto. Ya que si le carga una comisión de aproximadamente el 5%, si tiene 20 clientes con un flujo constante de oro...tendría el mismo potencial de beneficio como si él mismo hubiera invertido su capital. Repito: no acumula metal, tan sólo trafica con él...de ahí la supuesta liquidez. Si hubiera comprado el oro en máximos anuales en euros...por supuesto que incurriría en pérdidas, pero como tan sólo lo coloca eso no lo computa.

Y eso sí que es muy inteligente, no lo niego. Pero no es mi estrategia. 

Para él sí es muy importante la captación de clientes...ya que se gana las habichuelas en ellos. Y es muy legítimo. Pero no poner caritas por "mis" clientes, ya que yo nunca he tenido "clientes" en el tema metalífero. He vendido monedas y con algunas personas he tenido más empatía que con otras...pero no me hace falta para vivir. El dinero ya lo hice hace bastante tiempo.

Luego antes de hablar sobre inversiones especulativas (como si tener edificios en alquiler en algunas de las más importantes ciudades de Europa se adentrara en la especulación, cuando es uno de los negocios de las aseguradoras), uno debería ver la viga en el ojo propio. 

Si no estás pillado, Monster, quizá sea porque apenas tienes nada: unos inmuebles a medias, y algunos krugerrands que transformarás en billetes del BCE para comprar más; luego entre genio de las finanzas y muerto de hambre, creo que tiendes más a lo segundo.

Y respecto al dinero, no es lo que más me preocupa...ya lo hice. Supongo que tu estarás mucho más tenso que yo, cuando tengas que viajar por media Europa para ganarte unos eurillos, jugándote casi todo tu patrimonio al llevarlo encima, en un portamonedas. Que tengas suerte chaval, y no des con algún eslavo al que le hayan dado el chivatazo.

Y por mí que cada persona se gane la vida como pueda. Yo no soy de calificar a los demás por los bienes acumulados, en absoluto...pero insisto que a este listo hay que pararle los pies, ya que si no comulgas con él te intenta descalificar, y si le haces frente, parece un perro rabioso.

Ya le paramos con la pipa ...tras la velada amenaza, hizo un amago y al final se la metió por el culo. ¡Y nada más supimos de ella!.

Pues hay que seguir la misma tónica: cuando hable de kryptonita...todos al alimón: ¡KRYPTOPOLLAS!.

Señor Monster: sé que le he insultado, sé que le he acorralado, sé que le he ofendido...le pido disculpas, ya que lo he hecho conscientemente. Si usted decide llevar este comentario mío ante los administradores, lo veré muy apropiado por su parte. He cometido el pecado capital de la ira, ¿cree Vd. que puedo confesarme ante el Padre Monster para redimir mis pecados y salvar mi maltrecha alma?.

AL RESTO DE FOREROS: SIENTO ESTE VÓMITO DE COMENTARIO Y ALGÚN OTRO MÁS DE LOS PRETÉRITOS, PERO PARA MÍ HA SIDO UNA CATARSIS. MUCHO MÁS IMPORTANTE QUE EL DINERO Y EL ORO O LA PLATA ES QUE EN LA VIDA NO OS NINGUNÉE UN FANTASMA...QUE VA DE LISTO, CUANDO ALGUNOS DE VOSOTROS YA HABEIS CONSEGUIDO METAS HARTO SUPERIORES, Y LO SÉ PORQUE A ALGUNOS YA OS CONOZCO PERSONALMENTE.

UN CORDIAL SALUDO, Y REITERO MIS DISCULPAS.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Tiogili,eres muy empalagoso y pedante hablando,se un poco mas natural
perderas proselitos pero ganaras creedibilidad


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

tiogilito8888 dijo:


> Jajajajajajaja...todavía no me han baneado en este mi primer multinick, forzado por el injusto baneo propiciado por el Monster.
> 
> La muy putilla ha aumentado a propósito mis palabras susceptibles de ser observadas como insulto con el fin de que vuelva a ser censurado. Pues voy a hacer uso de mi libertad de expresión:
> 
> ...




Esto ya anda próximo de la demencia o locura senil :

Tomese una tila....que le han saltado los plomos.

¿Qué coño le importan mis finanzas? Si quiere saber, bien y gracias.

Evidentemente a mi las suyas me traen al fresco.

No se ponga tanto en evidencia. 

Release. Que es usted un fantástico. 

Me he reido mucho con lo de "le he acorralado" ¡¡jo,jo,jo,jo!! Pues no es para que esté tan iracundo...

Y con lo de "todos al alimón!" ¡¡Jo,jo,jo!! Nadie le hace ni puto caso...

Que bajo ha caido. Quien le vio y quien le ve....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiogili,eres muy empalagoso y pedante hablando,se un poco mas natural
> perderas proselitos pero ganaras creedibilidad



Deja que el viejales se desfogue. El tio se ha quedado pilladísimu con el inmobiliario y no sabe si tendrá para el resto de sus días. Cualquier día nos lo encontramos en un tenderete en la Plaza Mayor...o en la calle Montera...


----------



## A la Mierda Pasaoreros (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues yo me alegro mucho por merche. Espero que siga vendiendo con esos márgenes si quiere y puede. La competencia con precios altos es buena.
> 
> Gracias. Y los espumarajos en la boca sólo se los vemos a TioG en estos ultimos tiempos. *Una pena que no sepa respetar el buen ambiente que reina en los hilos desde los últimos baneos*.



*¡So capullo pasaorero!* Si eres tu el cabrón e hijodeputa jodido baneador de mierda, con nivel de administrador.

Que algunos te han calado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

A la Mierda Pasaoreros dijo:


> *¡So capullo pasaorero!* Si eres tu el cabrón e hijodeputa jodido baneador de mierda, con nivel de administrador.
> 
> Que algunos te han calado.




Hola chavalote. ¿Qué mosca te ha picado?

Se pide respeto al tema del hilo. Abran hilos aparte para descargar su bilis....


----------



## tiogilito8888 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Deja que el viejales se desfogue. El tio se ha quedado pilladísimu con el inmobiliario y no sabe si tendrá para el resto de sus días. Cualquier día nos lo encontramos en un tenderete en la Plaza Mayor...o en la calle Montera...



Monster, tener un tenderete es un estadio superior al tuyo...que vendes "a pelo", ¿no?. No ningunées a tus colegas...

Respecto a mis inversiones, ¿no decías que no te preocupaban? .


----------



## A la Mierda Pasaoreros (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hola chavalote. ¿Qué mosca te ha picado?
> 
> Se pide respeto al tema del hilo. Abran hilos aparte para descargar su bilis....



Como dice el otro, además *un puto conejo que se esconde* ... y que presume de inversor y no tiene un puto zulo en propiedad...

*¡Pringaoooooooooooooo!*


----------



## tiogilito8888 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hola chavalote. ¿Qué mosca te ha picado?
> 
> Se pide respeto al tema del hilo. Abran hilos aparte para descargar su bilis....



Mucho antes que respetar el tema del hilo, hay que respetar a las personas. Y no calificarlas de trileros o timadores, ni censurar su libertad de expresión.


----------



## tiogilito8888 (26 May 2009)

A la Mierda Pasaoreros dijo:


> Como dice el otro, además *un puto conejo que se esconde* ... y que presume de inversor y no tiene un puto zulo en propiedad...
> 
> *¡Pringaoooooooooooooo!*



Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro .

Y si no le hubieramos hecho piar la verdad, parecería que estábamos ante Soros. Joder, cómo nos vacilaba, y ahora es como el conejito de Duracell, pero sin pilas y escondido


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Tampoco es justo atacarle todo el mundo a la vez,eso si, se tendria que dirigir una
amonestacion a CALOPEZ para que le quiten la varita de BANEO al Monster.
Tambien se le puede pedir que se le de por 3 meses a TIOGIL,es justo ,pues la veterania
y el conocimiento dan estrellas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

tiogilito8888 dijo:


> Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro
> 
> Y si no le hubieramos hecho piar la verdad, parecería que estábamos ante Soros. Joder, cómo nos vacilaba, y ahora es como el conejito de Duracell, pero sin pilas y escondido



Ya empiezo a entender que de lo que usted sufre (¿adoclece?) es de un complejo intelectual de dos pares de cojones.

Pues eso tiene mala cura...

Tomese la tila y a dormir que no son horas para alguien mayor.


----------



## tiogilito8888 (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya empiezo a entender que de lo que usted sufre (¿adoclece?) es de un complejo intelectual de dos pares de cojones.
> 
> Pues eso tiene mala cura...
> 
> Tomese la tila y a dormir que no son horas para alguien mayor.



¿adoclece?...¿es usted disléxico?... o quizá le ha venido la regla, Menstruaspeculator.


----------



## VOTIN (26 May 2009)

Bueno,pues vamos a pedir a CALOPEZ que le de la varita de BANEO al TIOGILI y se la
quite a Monster durante 3 meses(ademas lo vamos a banear 1 semana,para que se suavice ),el que sepa hacerlo que tome la iniciativa,yo ya firmo


----------



## tiogilito8888 (26 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,pues vamos a pedir a CALOPEZ que le de la varita de BANEO al TIOGILI y se la
> quite a Monster durante 3 meses(ademas lo vamos a banear 1 semana,para que se suavice ),el que sepa hacerlo que tome la iniciativa,yo ya firmo



Agradezco enormemente tu propuesta, Votin, porque sé que lo dices de corazón. Pero yo no soy partidario de los baneos arbitrarios: si existieran, los mínimos. Y se decidirían por un órgano colegiado, con los derechos de notificación previa, réplica y súplica. En cualquier caso, otorgaría el derecho de apelación ante una instancia superior, que no sería otra que la opción ganadora del voto en encuesta sobre si acepta el baneo de ese forero en cuestión.

Es absolutamente indigno la forma de actuar de algunos administradores, que con complejo de pequeños dictadores, que arriman el ascua a su sardina.

En este foro, hay muchos antifranquistas de pacotilla, que no son más que pequeños Stalins...y lo sabemos todos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2009)

A la Mierda Pasaoreros dijo:


> *¡So capullo pasaorero!* Si eres tu el cabrón e hijodeputa jodido baneador de mierda, con nivel de administrador.
> 
> Que algunos te han calado.



hola,no te equivoques,no creo que el sujeto en cuestion pueda banear a nadie,sino a mi lo habria hecho a perpetuidad, pues me amenazo con que "fumaba en pipa", es simplemente una persona que en cuanto se insulta a alguien corre a reportar al moderador(es mi opinion solamente,no puedo probarlo), que para mi no es el de antes, porque no puedo explicar el baneo a topo o tiogilito.
la cuestion es que bajo mi punto de vista hay un moderator nuevo que le han dicho las normas del foro y este las sigue a rajatabla ,el caso es que pienso en el nuevo moderator, (creo,pero repito es una suposicion sin base ninguna ) es azcunabetellax, un forero majo que siempre aporta cosas interesantes,pero no esta muy ducho en esto del foro.
yo creo que el moderador no debiamos sentirlo en ningun momento,aunque este siempre,pero ahora mismo lo sentimos todos respirando detras de nuestra nuca.

ironic mode on;
por cierto tio gilito, no se me enfade con "menstruacion" pues ahora es un poco mas listo si cabe, ahora habla de "LINEAS CLAVICULARES" eso demuestra que NO ES UN GILIPOLLAS , sino que es un tio que sabe de la vida, es igual que cuando le escuche hablar de las "COMODITIES" o "UNION LATINA".
YO presto mucha atencion cuando habla de las "lineas claviculares" con forma H-D-P o similares.


tiogilito ¿usted conoce las "LINEAS CLAVICULARES"??? JO JO JO JO JO
bueno tiogilito no se porque me da la sensacion que estamos dando los ultimos coletazos en este foro(espero equivocarme), a sido un placer conocerle, y por favor si viene por Madrid no dejes de ponerse en contacto conmigo para tomarnos una cocacola, yo por Barcelona de momento no tengo que ir, y desgraciadamente creo que tardare en volver a ir.
un placer y aqui tiene a un amigo
segundaresidencia@yahoo.es


----------



## VOTIN (27 May 2009)

tiogilito8888 dijo:


> Agradezco enormemente tu propuesta, Votin, porque sé que lo dices de corazón. Pero yo no soy partidario de los baneos arbitrarios: si existieran, los mínimos. Y se decidirían por un órgano colegiado, con los derechos de notificación previa, réplica y súplica. En cualquier caso, otorgaría el derecho de apelación ante una instancia superior, que no sería otra que la opción ganadora del voto en encuesta sobre si acepta el baneo de ese forero en cuestión.
> 
> Es absolutamente indigno la forma de actuar de algunos administradores, que con complejo de pequeños dictadores, que arriman el ascua a su sardina.
> 
> En este foro, hay muchos antifranquistas de pacotilla, que no son más que pequeños Stalins...y lo sabemos todos.



Nada,nada,esto es como en la escuela,!que coño de democracia y rollos!!
ayer hablando con un Tejano no te quiero decir lo que soltaba por la boca
del OBAMA,la ostia viva.....................
En la antigua roma el senado podia otorgar EL ORDENO Y MANDO durante
un tiempo ,normalmente a un general,y la ORDEN DE DICTADOR no era peyorativa...................
Lo importante es ser consecuente,fijate como se suavizo el BONO cuando lo hicieron presidente del congreso!!si hasta parece una persona!!!!!
Ademas unas vacaciones cerrando el negocio al Monster le vendran bien


----------



## tiogilito8888 (27 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Nada,nada,esto es como en la escuela,!que coño de democracia y rollos!!
> ayer hablando con un Tejano no te quiero decir lo que soltaba por la boca
> del OBAMA,la ostia viva.....................
> En la antigua roma el senado podia otorgar EL ORDENO Y MANDO durante
> ...



Pues entonces otra alternativa sería un triunvirato que actuara _manu militari_...y el escudo de los Reyes Católicos no estaría nada mal como avatar .


----------



## VOTIN (27 May 2009)

Menos pajas mentales,abra un hilo,exponga el tema y cada forero que entre que vote...
pero no con encuesta,sino dejando avatar en el hilo y con un minimo de antiguedad de
un mes en el foro...........................


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2009)

tiogilito8888 dijo:


> Es absolutamente indigno la forma de actuar de algunos administradores, que con complejo de pequeños dictadores, que arriman el ascua a su sardina.
> 
> En este foro, hay muchos antifranquistas de pacotilla, que no son más que pequeños Stalins...y lo sabemos todos.



Vaya...va mejorando...ahora insulta a los moderadores...¿Anda buscando el baneo perpetuo?

Y no lloriquee tanto. Comportese y nadie le baneará.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2009)

aqui el escudo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hola,no te equivoques,no creo que el sujeto en *cuestion* pueda banear a nadie,sino a mi lo* habria* hecho a perpetuidad, pues me *amenazo* con que "fumaba en pipa", es simplemente una persona que en cuanto se insulta a alguien corre a reportar al moderador(es mi *opinion* solamente,no puedo probarlo), que para mi no es el de antes, porque no puedo explicar el baneo a topo o tiogilito.
> la *cuestion* es que bajo mi punto de vista hay un moderator nuevo que le han dicho las normas del foro y este las sigue a rajatabla ,el caso es que pienso en el nuevo moderator, (creo,pero repito es una *suposicion* sin base ninguna ) es azcunabetellax, un forero majo que siempre aporta cosas interesantes,pero no* esta* muy ducho en esto del foro.
> yo creo que el moderador no *debiamos* sentirlo en *ningun* momento,aunque *este* siempre,pero ahora mismo lo sentimos todos respirando *detras* de nuestra nuca.
> 
> ...



Joder, secondhome, no sé si es peor que te enganche TioGimplón, Talivan Hortográfico, o el moderator.... Tío das pena. ¿Has ido a la escuela?


----------



## tiogilito8888 (27 May 2009)

Es precioso dicho escudo... y muchos capullos ignorantes lo tildan de "anticonstitucional", cuando es más de tres siglos más antiguo que la primera Constitución española, la "Pepa" de 1812.


----------



## VOTIN (27 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> aqui el escudo



Por favor,seriedad,que parece que al pollo del escudo le esan contando chistes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
es mejor este


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, secondhome, no sé si es peor que te enganche TioGimplón, Talivan Hortográfico, o el moderator.... Tío das pena. ¿Has ido a la escuela?



perdona es que estaba observando unas LINEAS CLAVICULARES y ya sabes, tambien estaba viendo cosas de la union latina y escuchando a uno hablar de comodities


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2009)

Y, por cierto, no dejemos que el ruido nos distraiga. 

Lo que no quieren que se sepa los Eagles pillados es que los Eagles están ahora en Alemania a 13,30

1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.30 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

De esto va este hilo (por mucho que a algunos les pese): SEGUIMIENTO DE PRECIOS DE LAS MONEDAS DE PLATA.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y, por cierto, no dejemos que el ruido nos distraiga.
> 
> Lo que no quieren que se sepa los Eagles pillados es que los Eagles están ahora en Alemania a 13,30
> 
> 1 oz Silver Eagle 2009, EUR 13.30 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



que sigan asi(o menos) hasta mediados de junio que comprare again  
espero saber interpretar las LINEAS CLAVICULARES o las comodities


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> perdona es que estaba observando unas* LINEAS* CLAVICULARES y ya sabes,* tambien* estaba viendo cosas de la *union* latina y escuchando a uno hablar de* comodities*




Joder, que vergüenza, vaya densidad de faltas de ortografía. TiGimplón te va a crucificar...Con cazarme un par a mi ya se creia Supermán inmune a la kriptonita, contigo al lado se debe creer Dios...Seguro que por ello prefiere tu compañía....


----------



## VOTIN (27 May 2009)

Pero sodomizamos o no al Monster???,yo ya me la estoy poniendo morcillona para el trabajito................................pero no voy a afeitarle el ojete
o por lo menos que la chupe.


----------



## tiogilito8888 (27 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se le va la olla TioG. Está gaga perdido.
> 
> Cuando no se tienen argumentos se recurre al insulto y la descalificación. Fijese que yo no lo hago...
> 
> ...



Pueden observar lo que les digo respecto a ver la paja en el ojo ajeno, y no percibir la viga en el ojo propio. Ataca a Segundaresidencia...tan sólo porque no lo traga.

Los errores con un tamaño superior son impropios del Bachillerato, incluso con la paupérrima formación académica actual.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2009)

tiogilito8888 dijo:


> Pueden observar lo que les digo respecto a ver la paja en el ojo ajeno, y no percibir la viga en el ojo propio. Ataca a Segundaresidencia...tan sólo porque no lo traga.
> 
> Los errores con un tamaño superior son impropios del Bachillerato, incluso con la paupérrima formación académica actual.



No se me emocione. Es para subirle el EGO que le noto muy decaido.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2009)

tiogilito8888 dijo:


> Ven lo que les digo respecto a ver la paja en el ojo ajeno, y no percibir la viga en el ojo propio. Atacar a Segundaresidencia...tan sólo porque no lo traga.
> 
> Los errores con un tamaño superior son impropios del Bachillerato, incluso con la paupérrima formación académica actual.



muchas gracias tiogilito,los mios han sido al editar, empece tratandole de tu y luego rectifiqué y cambie al "usted" ,pero como estoy haciendo otra cosilla con el puto ordenador,pues se me escapan cosas.

yo creo que si me traga el monsterpeculator, de hecho me a preguntado alguna vez que donde compraba, hasta incluso me llego a decir que a ver si nos tomabamos unas cervezas, y me invito a un sitio que segun el se "fumaba en pipa",se le ve muy "amigable" al pájaro.
yo espero que tarde o temprano le calen y le manden a txxxx por el cxxx de aqui, cae muy mal a la gente, el ir de "sobrao" es lo que tiene.
procuro no insultarle ni a el ni a su madre, porque anda por aqui un chota que no hace mas que repotar insultos al moderator para provocar baneos.
hay un hilo que se titula "el hilo de los chivatos", voy a ver si veo a mosnter incluido,saludos.


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 May 2009)

yo ando buscando pandas de oro de cualkier año, si alguien sabe donde encontrar buenos precios....


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por favor,seriedad,que parece que al pollo del escudo le esan contando chistes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> es mejor este



venga va ,pongo otro






y otro






hace poco estuvimos en el valle de los caidos, y al encender una vela en una capilla, coji un recordatorio de isabel la catolica, donde venia su biografia, orguyoso la llevo en el salpicadero del coche :


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> yo ando buscando pandas de oro de cualkier año, si alguien sabe donde encontrar buenos precios....



vete al hilo de compraventa entre particulares,¿cuanto es buen precio para ti??
va en serio di cuanto pagarias por un panda del 2009
gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hace poco estuvimos en el valle de los *caidos*, y al encender una vela en una capilla, *coji* un recordatorio de *isabel* la *catolica*, donde venia su *biografia*, *orguyoso* la llevo en el salpicadero del coche :



¿Junto a los dados?

Tío...que se nos cae la lagrimita...¡aaahhhh! Mis ojos... que me quedo ciego...


----------



## puntodecontrol (27 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> vete al hilo de compraventa entre particulares,¿cuanto es buen precio para ti??
> va en serio di cuanto pagarias por un panda del 2009
> gracias




menos que en la web alemana mas barata XD

me ire a ese hilo...


----------



## Ulisses (27 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Junto a los dados?
> 
> Tío...que se nos cae la lagrimita...¡aaahhhh! Mis ojos... que me quedo ciego...



Deje de arrogarse las funciones de taliván ortográfico y atienda a la clientela.


----------



## VOTIN (27 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Junto a los dados?
> 
> Tío...que se nos cae la lagrimita...¡aaahhhh! Mis ojos... que me quedo ciego...



No si tu de los tres ojos que tienes de uno ya naciste ciego,asi que cuida
los otros dos con colirio


----------



## merche400 (27 May 2009)

Ya he recibido el email de Geiger-Edelmetaller.

sí envian a España

Aqui la respuesta.........

************************************

Dear Mrs Merche or Mr Merche,



Thank you very much for the interest in our company and range of products. Of course it is possible, to send you silver bullion coins to Spain. 

If you want to order e.g. some of your bullion coins, you can order this at our homepage Geiger Edelmetalle. Another possibility is to contact us via telephone. My telephone number is +49 34 297/98 69 22. 



Some remarks to our terms and conditions of payment and delivery. The transportation costs depends from the amount of your order. You have to pay in advance within 3 days after your order. For more detailed information please contact me (s.thiericke@geiger-edelmetalle.de).



First, please check our website in order to get an impression of our products. Then you can contact me via telephone or I can call you back, if you send me your telephone number.



Best regards, Sandra Thiericke.
*******************************




jejeje... les he solicitado un presupuesto de 500 de estas...






Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001

Recordemos.... 13'25 en geiger.... ¿Alguien da más......(por menos!!) ?


----------



## carloszorro (27 May 2009)

pero creo que me sale más barato silver corner, me refiero a monedas de un kg


----------



## merche400 (27 May 2009)

En "silber corner" no parecen que tengan las silber-eagles.


----------



## carloszorro (27 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> En "silber corner" no parecen que tengan las silber-eagles.



no, pero tienen las filarmónicas a 13,10


----------



## merche400 (27 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> no, pero tienen las filarmónicas a 13,10



buf... filarmonicas tengo todavía bastantes. 
Ahora voy a "diversificar"....hablando en plata  con las eagles y 13'25 me parecen un precio de escándalo.


----------



## carloszorro (27 May 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> buf... filarmonicas tengo todavía bastantes.
> Ahora voy a "diversificar"....hablando en plata  con las eagles y 13'25 me parecen un precio de escándalo.



si, la verdad es que si


----------



## carloszorro (27 May 2009)

las maple a 13,25 también son tentadoras


----------



## merche400 (27 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> las maple a 13,25 también son tentadoras



hummm.... pues sí; de esas apenas tengo unas cuantas. Las pedí a anlangegold pero me tardaron un montón. Así que les tengo un poco de grima el pedirlas y que me tarden mas de 2 meses....


----------



## merche400 (27 May 2009)

Dame Edna Everage 1956-2006 1 Oz Silber PROOF -

Curiosa moneda.....


----------



## Encuestador03 (27 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, que vergüenza, vaya densidad de faltas de ortografía. TiGimplón te va a crucificar...Con cazarme un par a mi ya se creia Supermán inmune a la kriptonita, contigo al lado se debe creer Dios...Seguro que por ello prefiere tu compañía....



Chivato o administrador de este foro (que no se qué es peor), un pobre hombre, a tu edad y sin zulo en propiedad, pipero, pasaorero,* mordedor de la mano que te ha enseñado*...

Joder tío, espero al menos que no estés más sólo que la una y que no tengas que frecuentar la casa de campo para que te den por el culo, porque si no, serías el vivo ejemplo de la mierda con ojos.


----------



## ligoptero (29 May 2009)

Bueno, pero luego donde las vendes? porqué el valor facial es de 1.5 euros. Expliquenme.


----------



## quaver (3 Jun 2009)

Disculpadme si está repetido el enlace, pero he encontrado una página alemana donde muestra el mejor precio para cada moneda e indicando qué tienda lo vende:

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

Saludos.


----------



## brasidas (4 Jun 2009)

*No se que pensar.*

Hice un pedido y a los dias reclame ya que no me contestaban( justo antes de las ultimas subidas) y esto es lo que me han contestado desde anlage...24.

Vielen Dank für Ihre eMail.

Leider haben wir keine Bestellung unter Ihre eMail-Adresse.

(Bitte beachten Sie - wir können keine Silber-Bestellungen mehr aus Spanien entgegennehmen)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## NetiZen (4 Jun 2009)

brasidas dijo:


> Hice un pedido y a los dias reclame ya que no me contestaban( justo antes de las ultimas subidas) y esto es lo que me han contestado desde anlage...24.



Gracias por su correo electrónico.
Desgraciadamente, no tenemos ningún pedido desde su dirección de correo.
Por favor, tenga presente que ya no podemos atender pedidos de España.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## ruben.600rr (12 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> BUFFFF!!!!!!
> 
> Despues de todo lo que habia aprendido en este foro, que mas que intentar buscar una pagina WEB solvente que tuviera filarmonicas a mansalva.
> 
> ...



Pues en este momento tienen el paquete de 1.000 FILARMÓNICAS de golpe: 







1000er Investmentpaket Wiener Philharmoniker 2009 -1 oz, EUR 13300.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

A 13.30 hoy.


----------



## eryosoy (14 Jun 2009)

Vendo Libertades de Plata de un Kilo a 420 mas barato que hoy en Alemania segun he visto en 

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate 

que comparan todos los precios


----------



## eryosoy (15 Jun 2009)

*Platita*

como hay mucha gente preguntando por privado 


me quedan: dos libertades de Kilo a 420

onzas:

Koalas 2009: a 14 euros la onza, hoy en Alemania sitio mas barato a 14.05
Kookaburra 2009 a 14.50, hoy en Alemania sitio mas barato 15.50
China Panda 2009 a 15 euros, hoy en Alemania sitio mas barato 16.33
Silver Eagle 2008 a 13.5, igualo precio en Alemania hoy

Podeis ver en comparadores de precio de plata en alemania

Pedido minimo 10 onzas.

Adjunto copia factura que garantiza autenticidad, de reconocida empresa alemana.


----------



## ruben.600rr (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas.

¿Alguien sabe donde puedo comprar 1/2 Onzas de Plata por Internet?

Me he pegado una batida por Internet y no he encontrado nada que me convenza para medias Onzas. Sitios en EEUU donde te las venden de 100 en 100 y poco más: Silver Bullion Bars and Rounds from Northwest Territorial Mint

¿Algún sitio en Europa donde las pueda comprar de 10 en 10 o de 20 en 20? Mejor aun sería incluso por piezas.

Gracias.


----------



## merche400 (17 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo comprar 1/2 Onzas de Plata por Internet?




Silbertresor - Libertad Siegesgöttin (2009) - 1/2 Oz Silber LIB091-2OZAG

El Sr.Faller es muy majete....


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe donde puedo comprar 1/2 Onzas de Plata por Internet?
> 
> ...



se que me van a caer ostias hasta en el cielo de la boca, pero me da igual, si quieres comprar plata barata , aqui esta la solucion





te pasas por el rastro o plaza mayor y las encontraras a buen precio, no tan bajo como se ha hablado por aqui,ni en capazos o bañeras de remolques, pero puedes comprar plata muy barata


----------



## ruben.600rr (17 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Silbertresor - Libertad Siegesgöttin (2009) - 1/2 Oz Silber LIB091-2OZAG
> 
> El Sr.Faller es muy majete....



Rapidísimo y efectivo. Gracias.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> se que me van a caer ostias hasta en el cielo de la boca, pero me da igual, si quieres comprar plata barata , aqui esta la solucion
> te pasas por el rastro o plaza mayor y las encontraras a buen precio, no tan bajo como se ha hablado por aqui,ni en capazos o bañeras de remolques, pero puedes comprar plata muy barata



No es por la plata estrictamente.


----------



## ruben.600rr (17 Jun 2009)

¿Y estas con Jefferson diciendo "Paper is poverty"? 







Me parecen casi de coña.

http://www.silver50.com/HalfOunceRound.html

¿Es fiable?


----------



## Ulisses (17 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Y estas con Jefferson diciendo "Paper is poverty"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No son monedas, son ROUNDS. Son tan fiables como un lingote. La diferencia estriba en que no tienen un valor nominal como los "silver eagle" y en que están acuñadas en cecas privadas por encargo. La de mi avatar es otra round de ese tipo.


----------



## merche400 (17 Jun 2009)

Hablando del rey del roma....(osease...silver eagles....)

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001

a *12'95*


----------



## carloszorro (17 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Hablando del rey del roma....(osease...silver eagles....)
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> a *12'95*



wwwwoooowwww
creo que las veremos más baratas, estaremos al acecho 
sin prisa pero sin pausa


----------



## ruben.600rr (18 Jun 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> wwwwoooowwww
> creo que las veremos más baratas, estaremos al acecho
> sin prisa pero sin pausa



Por ejemplo ahora mismo:

http://www.anlagegold24.de/15_Euro_Philharmoniker_2009.html

Artikelname:	1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009
Artikelnummer:	262626
Artikelkategorie:	Silbermünzen
Gewicht in Gramm:	31.100


12,90 EUR
incl. 7% MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Por ejemplo ahora mismo:
> 
> 1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009, EUR 12.90 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> ...



Esos ya no venden a españa...


----------



## islandtlt (18 Jun 2009)

Sumandome a la iniciativa de eryosoy, Vendo:

Onza de plata Filarmonicas de Viena por 14€ 

Pedido Mínimo: 10 monedas


----------



## ruben.600rr (18 Jun 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Esos ya no venden a españa...



¿Y? ¿A quién le interesa eso?


----------



## islandtlt (18 Jun 2009)

No atienden a España, aparte que hay que pagar diferentes gastos a parte de los 35€ de envío.

Ya he vendido antes en este foro. Solo tengo unas decenas para vender.


----------



## ruben.600rr (18 Jun 2009)

islandtlt dijo:


> No atienden a España, aparte que hay que pagar diferentes gastos a parte de los 35€ de envío.



¿Qué gastos hay que pagar aparte de los 35€ amiho?

¿No tendrás una opinión sesgada?


----------



## eryosoy (19 Jun 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> como hay mucha gente preguntando por privado
> 
> 
> me quedan: dos libertades de Kilo a 420
> ...




Ha volado casi todo, solo queda

Libertad de Kilo 400 euros mas envio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡A MENOS DE 12,90 EUROS LA ONZA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
10 onzas Koala 2009 140 euros mas envio

Creo que son grandes precios, Libertad de kilo no se encuentra un kilo de plata en moneda a ese precio.


----------



## ruben.600rr (19 Jun 2009)

eryosoy dijo:


> Ha volado casi todo, solo queda
> 
> Libertad de Kilo 400 euros mas envio ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡A MENOS DE 12,90 EUROS LA ONZA¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 10 onzas Koala 2009 140 euros mas envio
> ...



*Edito: decías 12,90 el kilo de Libertad pero sale mejor que eso. Tu oferta del kilo de plata a 400€ es espectacular, no creo que te dure.* Suerte.

Por supuesto que se encuentra, comprando por onzas sale hoy a:

1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009, EUR 12.85 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
Artikelname:	1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009
Artikelnummer:	262626
Artikelkategorie:	Silbermünzen
Gewicht in Gramm:	31.100
*12,85 EUR*
incl. 7% MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten






Y eso una a una. Si compras más sale más barato.

Y los Koalas a 13.95 desde la primera moneda:

1 oz Koala 2009, EUR 13.95 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
Artikelname:	1 oz Koala 2009
Artikelnummer:	3200
Artikelkategorie:	Silbermünzen
Gewicht in Gramm:	31.100
*13,95 EUR*
incl. 7% MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten






Osea que un particular vende más caro que en la tienda 

En descarga de eryosoy:

Eso si al que le interese específicamente la moneda de kilo el precio es muy bueno. Pero si lo que interesa es plata al peso, ni de coña. Mejor ir a por tubos de monedas que encima están fraccionadas.

Los Koalas si conseguís entrega en mano o los gastos de envío son pocos evidentemente os trae más cuenta. ¿Y el seguro?

S2.


----------



## Aferro (19 Jun 2009)

Bueno, he comprado hoy 40 silvereagles a 13 euros en geiger-edelmetalle.
Espero que lleguen bien. ¿Que opinion teneis de esta tienda?

Saludos.


----------



## NetiZen (19 Jun 2009)

Desde que se hace un pedido a Alemania (a geiger-edelmetalle, por ejemplo), ¿cuánto tarda en llegar el paquete?

(Estoy pensando en comprar algo, pero no quiero que llegue mientras estoy de vacaciones).


----------



## Aferro (19 Jun 2009)

Hola.
Depende de las existencias y disponibilidad.
En general a mi siempre me ha llegado el paquete en menos de dos semanas.

Saludos.


----------



## eryosoy (19 Jun 2009)

Nada los koalas los pongo a lo mismo a 13.95

en descarga de eryosoy: seria: un particular vende a mismo precio que tienda, jejej, en España y 6 euritos sin seguro en tu casa con seguro pues lo que vale el seguro, y si quieres urgente pues lo que cueste urgente.

Y el kilito de libertad a 400 oiga.


----------



## merche400 (22 Jun 2009)

a *12'70* :

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001



El trueque vuelve.... monedas de 12 euros del BDE por silver Eagles...


----------



## carloszorro (22 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> a *12'70* :
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> ...



estos precios ya empiezan a ser guapos guapos, cualquier día de estos salgo de cacería


----------



## Deudor (23 Jun 2009)

¿Habeis comprado en Geiger Edelmetalle? ¿Que tal?
¿Habeis visto la moneda en Anlagegold de 10 € x 10 €? ¿Siguen mandando a España?
10 Euro "100 Jahre Internationale Luftfahrtausstellung", EUR 10.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## ruben.600rr (23 Jun 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> 1) ¿Habeis comprado en Geiger Edelmetalle? 2) ¿Que tal?
> 3) ¿Habeis visto la moneda en Anlagegold de 10 € x 10 €? 4) ¿Siguen mandando a España?
> 10 Euro "100 Jahre Internationale Luftfahrtausstellung", EUR 10.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



1) Hay gente en el foro (en este mismo hilo) que si. 2) Según ellos les fué bien, hay hasta fotos. Algunos no acabaron tan contentos pero no hay constancia de ningún timo. 3) Si, pero fíjate en que está agotada. 4) Que yo sepa no, para todo 2009.

S2.


----------



## ruben.600rr (23 Jun 2009)

Amihos!

Las Maple Leaf a *12.65€*!!! :






1 oz Maple Leaf 2009, EUR 12.65 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

(12.63€ comprando 25).







Estoy por comprar hasta yo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> a *12'70* :
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> ...



Jo,jo,jo,...


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo,...



Gold Rates

krugerrand a 710 euros ahora mismo¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## zipote_ca (24 Jun 2009)

¡¡¡ Tigres tigres , leones leones ¡¡¡


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Jun 2009)

Amihos!

Las Maple Leaf a *12.60€*!!! :






http://www.anlagegold24.de/1_oz_Maple_Leaf_2009_Deutsch.html

(12.58€ comprando 25).







Y bajaaaaaaaaaaaaaandoooo


----------



## merche400 (24 Jun 2009)

aqui las Eagles tambien a 12'60

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> aqui las Eagles tambien a 12'60
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001



Joder, no pongas info de las eagles que llegan los spammers


----------



## merche400 (24 Jun 2009)

Es curioso como el premiun de las Eagles, literalmente, se ha derretido. Si comprobais en Septiembre del 2008, el premiun de las Eagles sobrepasaba los 6$.

Ahora... ronda los 2'5$

No tengo npi de a qué es debido...solo sé que las Eagles están mas baratas que las Filarmónicas.

Creo que deberé cambiar el título del post por el de Eagles....


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Es curioso como el premiun de las Eagles, literalmente, se ha derretido. Si comprobais en Septiembre del 2008, el premiun de las Eagles sobrepasaba los 6$.
> 
> Ahora... ronda los 2'5$
> 
> ...



O Maples... no te olvides de que están igual que las Eagles...

Por cierto, tu que estás puesto, ¿Que opinas de esto?

The Coming Depression: No Bullets No Gold

¿Escasez de oro en EEUU? ¿De qué habla este tío? ¿3 meses para conseguir unos Kruggers? ¿ein?


----------



## merche400 (24 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> O Maples... no te olvides de que están igual que las Eagles...
> 
> Por cierto, tu que estás puesto, ¿Que opinas de esto?
> 
> ...




Estooo.... analizar gráficos y cosas de esas...me sobrepasan... :o

Yo me baso en tener sobre un 20% de mis ahorros en plata física...y de ahí no me muevo.

Tambien tengo, todavía, monedas de 12 euros del BDE...las cuales, como sigan bajando las Eagles, me parecen que las voy a devolver al BDE.

Siento no poder darte mejor información. :o


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Estooo.... analizar gráficos y cosas de esas...me sobrepasan... :o
> 
> Yo me baso en tener sobre un 20% de mis ahorros en plata física...y de ahí no me muevo.
> 
> ...



Nononono...

Si la pregunta es muy sencilla, sin mates ni gráficos ni na de na...

¿Hay escasez de metales preciosos en USA?

En los portales USA de venta de metales ¿Están out of stock aunque no lo declaren? ¿Aceptan pedidos? ¿Entregan?

Es una pregunta de stocks.


----------



## merche400 (24 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Nononono...
> 
> Si la pregunta es muy sencilla, sin mates ni gráficos ni na de na...
> 
> ...



He mirado así.. por los foros de kitco.com y, la gente que compra en APMEX.com (un gran dealer americano), no parecen tener problemas de suministro...

https://www.apmex.com/Default.aspx

http://www.kitco.com


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Jun 2009)

Aprovechen y llenen sus alforjas de plata física.

Si las monedas han bajado el premium, es cuestión de acumular. Dejemos a los tontos que rían por el momento, que ya veremos quién ríe el último.


----------



## zipote_ca (24 Jun 2009)

¿Alguien podria explicar a que se deben las variaciones en el premium , a ser posible en pt , pd , ag y au?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Jun 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> aqui las Eagles tambien a 12'60
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001



Ahora que la plata está alcanzando el mismo overspot que el oro va a ser el momento de comprar...


----------



## hinka (24 Jun 2009)

Que opinais de 1 Oz. Somalia Silber Elefant vale 13,15 y 1 Oz Maple Leaf 2009 "Privy Mark Vancouver" a 13,60, ya se que son más cara que las Eagles pero no se por tener algo diferente, y con el tiempo igual tienen premium (esto ultimo si alguien me puede decir si puede pasar, tiogilito o monster).
¿O paso de historias y la más barata y pista?


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Jun 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Que opinais de 1 Oz. Somalia Silber Elefant vale 13,15 y 1 Oz Maple Leaf 2009 "Privy Mark Vancouver" a 13,60, ya se que son más cara que las Eagles pero no se por tener algo diferente, y con el tiempo igual tienen premium (esto ultimo si alguien me puede decir si puede pasar, tiogilito o monster).
> ¿O paso de historias y la más barata y pista?



Arrase con las de Somalia.

No comprendo eso de que "con el tiempo igual tienen premium"...TODAS LAS ONZAS PURAS AMONEDADAS TIENEN PREMIUM.

Cuando encuentre un hueco de tiempo, ya les haré un comentario respecto a los señoreajes, los "premiums" y sus fluctuaciones, los márgenes de las cecas y los beneficios de los "major dealers".


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Arrase con las de Somalia.
> 
> No comprendo eso de que "con el tiempo igual tienen premium"...TODAS LAS ONZAS PURAS AMONEDADAS TIENEN PREMIUM.
> 
> Cuando encuentre un hueco de tiempo, ya les haré un comentario respecto a los señoreajes, los "premiums" y sus fluctuaciones, los márgenes de las cecas y los beneficios de los "major dealers".



¿Mejor Elefantes Somalíes a 13,15€ que Hojas de arce Canadienses a 12,60€?

¿Por?


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Mejor Elefantes Somalíes a 13,15€ que Hojas de arce Canadienses a 12,60€?
> 
> ¿Por?



Disculpe, pero en el mensaje, los Maples salían a *13,60 €.*


----------



## hinka (24 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Disculpe, pero en el mensaje, los Maples salían a *13,60 €.*




Pero por lo que me dijeron las Maples estas son una edicion especial "Privy Mark Vancouver", tienen tb las digamos "normales" a 12,60.


----------



## ruben.600rr (24 Jun 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Disculpe, pero en el mensaje, los Maples salían a *13,60 €.*





hinka dijo:


> Pero por lo que me dijeron las Maples estas son una edicion especial "Privy Mark Vancouver", tienen tb las digamos "normales" a 12,60.



Relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxxx...

Yo no me refiero a los del mensaje sino a los normales:

Geiger Edelmetalle - Maple Leaf Silber - Canada 1 oz 1000

No veo por qué gastar más si se van a comprar muchos.

Era una pregunta.

S2.


----------



## tiogilito888 (24 Jun 2009)

hinka dijo:


> Pero por lo que me dijeron las Maples estas son una edicion especial "Privy Mark Vancouver", tienen tb las digamos "normales" a 12,60.



Los maples llevan bastantes años saliendo con acuñaciones especiales o "privy marks", que se pueden llegar a hacer hasta por encargo, si el solicitante representa a un evento importante y las tiradas son considerables.

Si uno tiene medios para colocar las piezas a numismáticos en el futuro, quizá sean una buena compra, ya que las tiradas son más limitadas.

Pero si uno no tiene esos contactos, no recomendaría pagar un 8% más por estas piezas -compraría alguna, por curiosidad-.

Por otra parte, el elefante de Somalia sí me atrae...ya que las ediciones que se hicieron en el pasado valían bastante más. Hay coleccionistas que buscan temas específicos: barcos, trenes, animales, etc...y estos podrían pagar incluso más que la gente que colecciona bullion o países.

Además supongo que estas piezas no se acuñarán en Somalia, sino en algún país europeo, y las tiradas no serán excesivas. 

Además que emblema más glorioso, la fuerza y el poder del elefante en la sabana...en Catalunya tan sólo tenemos el burro...

¡Qué diferencia!


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jun 2009)

Münzversand Kleiner

Maple a 12,38 €

Münzversand Kleiner Goldmünzen & Silbermünzen & Anlagemünzen & Euromünzen & 2 Euro

esta tienda envía a spain???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (1 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> aqui las Eagles tambien a 12'60
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001



Los Eagles a 12,50 

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001


----------



## ruben.600rr (1 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Los Eagles a 12,50
> 
> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001



Eso no es nada:

Las filarmónicas:







Y las Maples:







A 12,45€

1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009, EUR 12.45 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de (12,43€ comprando 100)

1 oz Maple Leaf 2009, EUR 12.45 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de (12,43€ comprando 25)


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2009)

a estos precios ya estoy empezando a comprar


----------



## pep007 (1 Jul 2009)

tag1- pisos de plata


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2009)

hablando de pisos y plata
alguien sabe cuantos kgs de plata eran necesarios hace 30 años para comprar un piso???


----------



## tiogilito888 (1 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> hablando de pisos y plata
> alguien sabe cuantos kgs de plata eran necesarios hace 30 años para comprar un piso???



Mire, yo conozco personalmente a un vendemonedas que compro su vivienda actual (aprox. 65 m2, piso usado)en 1980 en un barrio periférico de Barcelona ciudad por 1000 paquillos. Los vendió cuando las monedas valían 1200 pesetas.

Eso nos debería hacer reflexionar a todos.

EDITO: EN KILOS DE PLATA. 1000 X 15,2 g Ag = 15,2 kg Ag.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mire, yo conozco personalmente a un vendemonedas que compro su vivienda actual (aprox. 65 m2, piso usado)en 1980 en un barrio periférico de Barcelona ciudad por 1000 paquillos. Los vendió cuando las monedas valían 1200 pesetas.
> 
> Eso nos debería hacer reflexionar a todos.
> 
> EDITO: EN KILOS DE PLATA. 1000 X 15,2 g Ag = 15,2 kg Ag.



un dato curioso, gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Eso nos debería hacer reflexionar a todos.
> 
> EDITO: EN KILOS DE PLATA. 1000 X 15,2 g Ag = 15,2 kg Ag.



1000 x 1200 = 1.200.000 ptas

Y sacar la conclusión que a los pisos les queda mucha bajada....


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> 1000 x 1200 = 1.200.000 ptas
> 
> Y sacar la conclusión que a los pisos les queda mucha bajada....



¿supongo que por eso vives todavia de alquiler?


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> 1000 x 1200 = 1.200.000 ptas
> 
> Y sacar la conclusión que a los pisos les queda mucha bajada....



Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja...sí, hombre sí. Eso es un análisis propio de un experto que comprende la dinámica de los mercados financieros.


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Jul 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ¿supongo que por eso vives todavia de alquiler?



Yo diría que, o de alquiler (40%) o con los papás (60%).


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Jul 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> NO ME REFIERO A MONSTER, QUE PUBLICAR DATOS PERSONALES ES ILEGAL : , QUE QUEDE CLARO,ES OTRO
> 
> eso me dijo un ex-cliente



Coño, pues me quedo de piedra.


----------



## El_Presi (2 Jul 2009)

último aviso, como sigáis discutiendo-insultando-difamando, los 3 perderéis los nicks originales para siempre


----------



## Germain (2 Jul 2009)

Banéalos para todo el verano, a ver si se les calman los calores.


----------



## zipote_ca (2 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> 1000 x 1200 = 1.200.000 ptas
> 
> Y sacar la conclusión que a los pisos les queda mucha bajada....



En el año 1971 , costaba sobre 300000 ptas y con los paquillos solo tenias 100000ptas pues eran monedas circulantes.

¿Que conclusion sacamos?


----------



## merche400 (2 Jul 2009)

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001

Eagles a 12'30 


Solo 19 euros de gastos de envio


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2009)

hoy mismo he comprado un 10% de mi cupo previsto, el resto de las compras más palante, poco a poco, a ver si al final me sale una media de precios buena


----------



## ruben.600rr (2 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> Eagles a 12'30
> 
> ...



Los de Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de se han quedado atascados con las Filarmónicas y Maples a 12,40€.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2009)

aumentando un 10% mas!!!
20% del cupo completado
hoy es uno de esos días de coraje impulsivo...


----------



## ruben.600rr (2 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> Eagles a 12'30
> 
> ...



Anda...

Las Filarmónicas y los Maples aqui también están a 12,30€...

¿Cuáles elegiríais?

¿Eagles?

¿Filarmónicas?

¿Maples?


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Anda...
> 
> Las Filarmónicas y los Maples aqui también están a 12,30€...
> 
> ...



personalmente, maples


----------



## brasidas (2 Jul 2009)

*Y si cobraramos en oro.*

Pues eso es lo que me gustaria saber, si mi sueldo es por decir algo el 0,00001 de todo el dinero del mundo cuanto cobraria en oro o plata con igual porcentaje. Eso creo que nos daria el valor verdadero de estos metales.


----------



## fmc (2 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Anda...
> 
> Las Filarmónicas y los Maples aqui también están a 12,30€...
> 
> ...



Si es una cantidad sustancial yo compraría un poco de todo, aunque sea por entretenerte viéndolas.... algo así como 50% eagles, 30% maples, 20% filarmónicas.


----------



## ruben.600rr (2 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> personalmente, maples



¿Por bonitas? ¿Por valor facial? ¿Por que en el MadMax te vas a tu cabaña de Canadá y allí son más conocidas?


----------



## ruben.600rr (2 Jul 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Si es una cantidad sustancial yo compraría un poco de todo, aunque sea por entretenerte viéndolas.... algo así como 50% eagles, 30% maples, 20% filarmónicas.



No, si tener ya tengo de todas 

Es por saber si hay algunas preferidas / más valiosas / más aceptadas y por que.

Gracias.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Por bonitas? ¿Por valor facial? ¿Por que en el MadMax te vas a tu cabaña de Canadá y allí son más conocidas?



no tengo cabaña en canadá , pero admiro a este país donde la crisis global apenas les ha afectado
tengo entendido que es plata pura, nada de aleaciones
dicen que son delicadas, pues las mimamos y punto


----------



## fmc (2 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> No, si tener ya tengo de todas
> 
> Es por saber si hay algunas preferidas / más valiosas / más aceptadas y por que.
> 
> Gracias.



Normalmente están más caras las Eagles y después las Maples, pero eso no quiere decir que sea siempre así (y prueba de ello es que ahora están al mismo precio  )


----------



## ruben.600rr (2 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> no tengo cabaña en canadá , pero admiro a este país donde la crisis global apenas les ha afectado
> tengo entendido que es plata pura, nada de aleaciones
> dicen que son delicadas, pues las mimamos y punto





fmc dijo:


> Normalmente están más caras las Eagles y después las Maples, pero eso no quiere decir que sea siempre así (y prueba de ello es que ahora están al mismo precio  )



Buff...

Que yo ya iba servidoooo...

QUe me estáis poniendo los dientes largoooossss...

mmmm....

Si llegan a 12 me meto a saco.


----------



## merche400 (2 Jul 2009)

Estos precios actuales son lujuriosos.... Incitan al ahorro plateristico.


Menos mal que nos ha dado por la plata y no por el tabaco y las tragaperras.

Molaría ver una tragaperras escupiendo el premio en Eagles


----------



## merche400 (2 Jul 2009)

¿Saqueamos geigeredelmetaller como hicimos con anlangegold24?


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2009)

esta zona es clave :

si la pierde podremos comprar un poco más barato, zona de 12$, otro 20% de cupo

pero si rebota (lo más probable) esto se va a 18$


----------



## Ulisses (2 Jul 2009)

Si siguen bajando nos van a generar "rendimientos decrecientes a escala" porque, con lo que pesan, lo que nos ahorramos en plata lo vamos a tener que pagar en portes.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Si siguen bajando nos van a generar "rendimientos decrecientes a escala" porque, con lo que pesan, lo que nos ahorramos en plata lo vamos a tener que pagar en portes.



para los portes necesitaremos algo parecido a esto:


----------



## Ulisses (2 Jul 2009)

Con ese camionaco de plata ya podemós emitir papel moneda del "BSB" (Burbuja Silver Bank) con su correspondiente certificado.


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2009)

y con el camionaco lleno de eagles y las ciclistas como compañeras de tour...????
que mas travesuras hariais...¿¿¿¿¿


----------



## ruben.600rr (2 Jul 2009)

Acabo de estar comparando los Maples, los Eagles y las Filarmónicas.

Los Eagles me gustan más. Pero también es cierto que sólo tengo un Maple y me vino con un defecto una especie de suciedad que no sale.

Francamente, me gustan más las Kookaburras y los Oaxes. En general todas las que tengo de Perth. Pero claro, esas no están a 12€.

Por cierto me encanta la Libertad de 2 onzas.  Impresiona mucho.

Que no queria comprar maaaaaaáaaaasss...


----------



## merche400 (2 Jul 2009)

Voy a rezar un padre nuestro y tres "Eagles" María, porque me veo que me pierdo; que voy a cometer un acto impuro ( 0.99999%) y necesito redimirme de los pecados (me casé con una "Filarmonica" engañando a mi "Eagle").


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2009)

este junio se está portando muy bién, por un lado la plata cayendo casi un 20% y por el otro el euro-dólar totalmente lateral, combinación preciosa para el inversor europeo


----------



## eryosoy (2 Jul 2009)

Koalas vendidos.


Por si a alguien le interesa, solo me queda 1 moneda de Libertad de un kilo a 400 euros, 409 con gastos de envio, ya he vendido 7, es la ultima que me queda.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## merche400 (3 Jul 2009)

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001

Las Eagles a 12'20


----------



## eduenca (3 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> Las Eagles a 12'20



Parece que cada vez te dan más plata por el mismo papel basura sin valor. 

Para no tener valor los papelitos, curioso que desde que abriste el tema en septiembre de 2008 hasta hoy, con el mismo papel sin valor consigues mucha más plata.


----------



## merche400 (3 Jul 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> *Parece que cada vez te dan más plata por el mismo papel basura sin valor. *
> 
> Para no tener valor los papelitos, curioso que desde que abriste el tema en septiembre de 2008 hasta hoy, con el mismo papel sin valor consigues mucha más plata.





Parece que el paro baja... este mes ha bajado en 55.000 personas.

Plata parece...oro no es.


----------



## merche400 (6 Jul 2009)

Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001

a 12'15


----------



## carloszorro (6 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Geiger Edelmetalle - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001
> 
> a 12'15



valió la pena esperar, la paciencia a veces da resultados, si bajamos de 13$/onza a 12 me meto con otro 20% y así sucesivamente
estos son precios escandalosamente de rebajas de verano


----------



## ruben.600rr (6 Jul 2009)

Glup...

Las filarmónicas a *11.95*

Las libertades a *12.05*

Las Maples a *12.10*

Las Eagles a *12.10*

(Substituid los *** por "c g i" sin espacios)

"http://www.mincil.de/***-bin/shopserver/shops/s001169/index.***?aktion=artikel&ps=10972&subid=11593"

WoW!


----------



## ruben.600rr (6 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> valió la pena esperar, la paciencia a veces da resultados, si bajamos de 13$/onza a 12 me meto con otro 20% y así sucesivamente
> estos son precios escandalosamente de rebajas de verano



Pues mira mi post... Yo lo dicho, si hay Eagles o Libertades a 12 me meto a saco...


----------



## carloszorro (6 Jul 2009)

vamos a ver como abre hoy nueva york que es donde se cuece el pescado grandote


----------



## ruben.600rr (6 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Glup...
> 
> Las filarmónicas a *11.95*
> 
> ...



Me extraña que no hayáis contestado. ¿¿ : ?? ¿Os parece bien este sitio o acaso es un scam?


----------



## merche400 (6 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Me extraña que no hayáis contestado. ¿¿ : ?? ¿Os parece bien este sitio o acaso es un scam?



No lo conozco....


pero mira esto...

Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle: - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001


a 12'05


morao...me estoy poniendo morao. :o

Y eso que el envio es de solo 19 euros.


----------



## merche400 (6 Jul 2009)




----------



## Germain (6 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


>



Pues mola un huevo! ¿Que no me daré un capricho?


----------



## merche400 (6 Jul 2009)

"Megan Fox" silver coin....

no doy ideas...







PD: Ostis....menos mal que he hecho el pedido. Ahora las eagles han subido a un astronómico precio de *12'15* 

Tanto si pasan de los 12'50, como si bajan a 12, haré mi proxima compra.


----------



## ruben.600rr (6 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> PD: Ostis....menos mal que he hecho el pedido. Ahora las eagles han subido a un astronómico precio de *12'15*



Siguen a 12,10 en el resto de sitios.


----------



## silber (6 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> No lo conozco....
> 
> 
> pero mira esto...
> ...



Con esta gente, 

¿Cuanto tiempo pasa desde la trasferencia hasta que envían el paquete?

¿Por que mensajero te esta llegando lo que les compras a estos, o te llega por correos?

Gracias.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Jul 2009)

días como este son de libro, luchando en el anterior soporte, lucha de titanes en usa
osos contra toros


----------



## merche400 (6 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> Con esta gente,
> 
> ¿Cuanto tiempo pasa desde la trasferencia hasta que envían el paquete?
> 
> ...




los portes son 19 euros(lejos de los 35 de anlangegold24)...con lo que se pueden hacer mas pedidos pequeños...

Salen de Alemania por DHL y lo recibes por correos.

Mi ultimo pedido, desde que hice la transferencia...unos 20 días.


----------



## silber (6 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> los portes son 19 euros(lejos de los 35 de anlangegold24)...con lo que se pueden hacer mas pedidos pequeños...
> 
> Salen de Alemania por DHL y lo recibes por correos.
> 
> Mi ultimo pedido, desde que hice la transferencia...unos 20 días.




¿Te envían un email cuando sale el paquete?

¿Cuantas soleis pedir cada vez?


----------



## ruben.600rr (6 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿Cuantas soleis pedir cada vez?



Yo a estos no les he pedido pero siempre que pido más de 10.000 onzas tengo un problemón con el conserje que ríete tu de la guerra de Irak.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿Te envían un email cuando sale el paquete?
> 
> ¿Cuantas soleis pedir cada vez?



anlagegold24 funcionaba bien...hasta que los desplumamos
silver-corner lo estoy probando estos días, pero ya me han contestado

son las únicas experiencias que tengo en alemania


----------



## carloszorro (6 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Yo a estos no les he pedido pero siempre que pido más de 10.000 onzas tengo un problemón con el conserje que ríete tu de la guerra de Irak.



a que son más bonitos que los papeleh?


----------



## carloszorro (7 Jul 2009)

En velas japonesas no soy muy fino pero me parece ver un martillo (cambio de tendencia a alcista)
el macd sigue bajista pero en cualquier momento debería darse la vuelta


----------



## silber (7 Jul 2009)

¿Como es posible que hace menos de 10 años costara la plata solo menos de 5$? ¿les era rentable extraerla a esos precios tan tiraos?








¿Es imposible que vuelva a esos precios, no? porque si vuelve me da algo


----------



## Gamu (7 Jul 2009)

imposible no hay nada en este mundo. Pero supongo que te dara algo dependiendo de que puedas comprar con esos 5 dolares...


----------



## carloszorro (7 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que hace menos de 10 años costara la plata solo menos de 5$? ¿les era rentable extraerla a esos precios tan tiraos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hay muy pocas materias primas que sea rentable explotarlas incluso a precios de hoy

los 5$ no lo verán nuetros ojos en mucho tiempo, tranquilo

eso si, la volatilidad en este tipo de mercados es brutal, no apta para cardiacos, pero si uno tiene las ideas claras apenas sufre el corazón


----------



## silber (7 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> hay muy pocas materias primas que sea rentable explotarlas incluso a precios de hoy
> 
> los 5$ no lo verán nuetros ojos en mucho tiempo, tranquilo
> 
> eso si, la volatilidad en este tipo de mercados es brutal, no apta para cardiacos, pero si uno tiene las ideas claras apenas sufre el corazón



¿En mucho tiempo? Pero si dólares cada vez hay más y seguirá habiendo más, se supone que nunca pueden volver esos 5$, ¿no?


----------



## carloszorro (7 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> ¿En mucho tiempo? Pero si dólares cada vez hay más y seguirá habiendo más, se supone que nunca pueden volver esos 5$, ¿no?



la plata al igual que otras commodities, tiene varias ventajas:

1-la moneda en que cotiza (el dólar) cada vez tiene menos valor y cada vez hacen falta mas $ para comprar una misma unidad de plata (ventaja para el inversor europeo)
2-la producción de plata está en declive y la demanda irá a mas
3-el mejor momento de invertir es cuando hay mucho pesimismo en la economía, puede que sea este año o el que viene, eso es lo mas dificil de adivinar


----------



## silber (7 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> la plata al igual que otras commodities, tiene varias ventajas:
> 
> 1-la moneda en que cotiza (el dólar) cada vez tiene menos valor y cada vez hacen falta mas $ para comprar una misma unidad de plata (ventaja para el inversor europeo)
> 2-la producción de plata está en declive y la demanda irá a mas
> 3-el mejor momento de invertir es cuando hay mucho pesimismo en la economía, puede que sea este año o el que viene, eso es lo mas dificil de adivinar



1- si el dolar tiene cada vez menos valor, la ventaja de la plata sera mayor para el inversor americano

2- si el precio sube, la producción subira porque seran rentables mas minas

3- el mejor momento sera antes del pesimismo, porque despues cuando llega el pesimismo el precio sube. Cuando todo el mundo es pesimista poco queda ya, ¿no?

VAmos, es mi opinion, que puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## carloszorro (7 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> 1- si el dolar tiene cada vez menos valor, la ventaja de la plata sera mayor para el inversor americano
> 
> 2- si el precio sube, la producción subira porque seran rentables mas minas
> 
> ...



1-el riesgo divisa favorece a europa hoy por hoy, las perspectivas son de que el euro se mantenga mas fuerte con respecto al dólar, quién te dice a ti que dentro de unos años la plata no pueda cotizar en renminbis chinos ...
2-cuando la producción aumente por aperturas masivas de minas yo ya habré vendido mi plata, dentro de 4 ó 5 años aprox.
3-la cotización está mas correlacionada con la demanda industrial que como valor refugio


----------



## merche400 (7 Jul 2009)

Lo siento...soy un platapecador.
ME HE TERMINADO DE PULIR LA PAGA DE VERANO!!!!!


No he podido aguantar...un ente sobreplateristico ha actuado sobre mí haciendome ver las bondades de la calderilla de plata.


----------



## fmc (7 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Lo siento...soy un platapecador.
> ME HE TERMINADO DE PULIR LA PAGA DE VERANO!!!!!
> 
> 
> No he podido aguantar...un ente sobreplateristico ha actuado sobre mí haciendome ver las bondades de la calderilla de plata.



No importa, reza dos maples nuestros y tres eagle marías y tus pecados quedarán perdonados


----------



## carloszorro (7 Jul 2009)

a rezar hermanos, a rezar!!!


----------



## carloszorro (7 Jul 2009)

una pregunta sobre iva, figura del sujeto pasivo
siendo empresario ¿se puede comprar plata fuera de españa pero dentro de la ue sin iva?

IVA e inversión del sujeto pasivo
En este sentido, al tratarse de una excepción a la regla general, el sujeto pasivo es el que deberá autorrepercutirse el impuesto, mediante la expedición de la correspondiente autofactura y posteriormente tiene el derecho a deducirse el mismo importe.

El impuesto autorrepercutido y la deducción procedente deben incluirse en la liquidación del periodo en el que se realizan las operaciones.


----------



## quaver (7 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Lo siento...soy un platapecador.
> ME HE TERMINADO DE PULIR LA PAGA DE VERANO!!!!!
> 
> 
> No he podido aguantar...un ente sobreplateristico ha actuado sobre mí haciendome ver las bondades de la calderilla de plata.



Debe ser por esto, ¿no?

Filarmónicas a 11,98€ (cambiar los 3 asteriscos por c g i)


----------



## Ulisses (7 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> una pregunta sobre iva, figura del sujeto pasivo
> siendo empresario ¿se puede comprar plata fuera de españa pero dentro de la ue sin iva?
> 
> IVA e inversión del sujeto pasivo
> ...



Voy a tratar de contestarte tratando de no enrevesar demasiado el asunto. El IVA es un impuesto complejo y de esa complejidad y variada casuística vive mucha gente en todas partes, disfrazados de asesores, auditores, gestores y demás ralea.

Lo primero que debemos tener en cuenta es que este impuesto grava el consumo, es decir, está diseñado para que el que lo soporta sea el contribuyente, es decir, el consumidor final. Otra cosa es quien lo liquida e ingresa en el tesoro público, a esos la ley los llama sujetos pasivos y son los empresarios. Es decir: lo que te repercuten de IVA a ti, como consumidor final, lo debe ingresar el empresario en hacienda y, de esa cantidad, le resta el que le han repercutido a él al comprar el producto. A esa resta del IVA que él ha soportado se le llama "derecho a deducir las cuotas soportadas" 

Cada país de Europa tiene unos tipos impositivos según su propia legislación y son libres de poner el que les venga en gana pero, a fin de evitar distorsiones en el mercado único, y que los empresarios de un país no cuenten con ventajas porque su tipo de IVA es inferior, se han establecido una serie de mecanismos "transitorios" para paliarlo, en tanto no se acuerde un tipo de IVA único para toda la Unión Europea. (Con esa transitoriedad llevamos un montón de años)

Ahora vamos con el caso que nos ocupa:

El tipo impositivo de la plata en Alemania es de un 7 % y en España es de un 16 %.

Si un empresario español quiere comprar una tonelada de silver eagles al por mayor para venderla luego al detalle, como decían los antiguos comerciantes, le interesa comprarla en Alemania. Eso iría en perjuicio de otro empresario español que quisiese vendérsela.

Con ese fin, la ley española del IVA dice que si un empreario español, en el desarrollo de su actividad, le compra a uno o varios empresarios alemanes, plata por un importe superior a 35.000 euros (creo que esa es la cifra) está obligado a darse de alta como operador intracomunitario y comunicarselo a su proveedor alemán.

En es momento, el proveedor alemán le tiene que emitir una factura sin IVA y, cuando la reciba, el empresario español tiene la obligación de autorrepercutirse el IVA español. Ésto consiste en hacer un asiento contable aplicando el tipo del 16 por ciento a favor de la Hacienda española y liquidar el IVA en España.

Pero...¿Qué ocurre si el que compra en Alemania no es un empresario sino un consumidor final? 

Si te desplazas a Alemania, compres la cantidad de plata que compres, pagarás su tipo de IVA, es decir, el 7 %. Pero tienes que ir allí a buscarla....

Ahora bien, otra cosa distinta es que pidas que te la envíen por correo o por agencia de transportes como consumidor final, sin decir que eres empresario y que te apliquen el tipo de IVA alemán. En ese caso, Hacienda establece una de las muchas "reglas especiales" y como no puede saber si el que la adquiere es empresario o profesional traslada la responsabilidad de adivinarlo al que la vende. Es la regla especial de "las ventas a distancia". De esta manera, a quien se le identifique como empresario, es decir, operador intracomunitario, le emitirá el proveedor una factura sin IVA para que se lo autorrepercuta en España .

¿Y qué ocurre con los que no se identifican? Pues como no tienen manera de averiguarlo, se le exige al proveedor que, a partir de una determinada cifra de ventas a España (Creo que Hacienda pone ese tope en unos 30.000 euros) a todos los pedidos a distancia que reciba desde España le aplique el IVA español, es decir, un 16% en vez del 7 %.

Ese es el motivo por el que muchos numismáticos, o tiendas que venden plata bullion, viajan personalmente a buscar las onzas de plata a Alemania. Puedes traerte una tonelada en el coche sin declarar aranceles ni IVA y venderla al pormenor sin factura. Pagaste un 7 % de IVA y, si no declaras la venta, el consumidor final no paga un sobreprecio por onza del 16 % y puedes colocarla en el mercado con más ventaja.

Y ese es el motivo por el que, como ha posteado algún forero, las tiendas alemanas le dicen que ya han cubierto el cupo de ventas a España y que le diga si es empresario (operador intracomunitario) para mandarle la factura sin IVA. En caso contrario, la ley les obliga a repercutirte el 16 % de IVA español.

Bueno, espero que el tocho sirva para algo.....


----------



## carloszorro (7 Jul 2009)

pero en algún momento, aunque seas operador intracomunitario, tendrás que declarar el iva, tanto en el caso de vender como en caso de ser consumidor final?

si compras a distancia como operador intracomunitario tampoco deberían cobrarte el iva?


----------



## Ulisses (8 Jul 2009)

Es que , en elmomento que te das de alta como operador intracomunitario, las facturas te las mandan sin iva.
Te haces una "autofactura" , como si hicieses una nueva pero le pones tu el iva español
Luego, ese iva es deducible para el operador, como si lo hubiese comprado en España.
Los empresarios no compran a distancia "salvo que les convenga". Ahi está uno d elos trucos. Pero si te das de alta como operador estás obligado a comunicar tu NIF al que vende. Si no lo haces, te atizan....(si te pillan)


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jul 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Es que , en elmomento que te das de alta como operador intracomunitario, las facturas te las mandan sin iva.
> Te haces una "autofactura" , como si hicieses una nueva pero le pones tu el iva español
> Luego, ese iva es deducible para el operador, como si lo hubiese comprado en España.
> Los empresarios no compran a distancia "salvo que les convenga". Ahi está uno d elos trucos. Pero si te das de alta como operador estás obligado a comunicar tu NIF al que vende. Si no lo haces, te atizan....(si te pillan)



perdona, no acabo de comprender la diferencia entre comprar a distancia y comprar en alemania, el sistema debería ser el mismo para el operador


----------



## Ulisses (8 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> perdona, no acabo de comprender la diferencia entre comprar a distancia y comprar en alemania, el sistema debería ser el mismo para el operador



Buenos días, Carliños.

Quizá no me he explicado bien. Todas las relaciones comerciales de un empresario deben ser documentadas obligatoriamente por partida doble: en sus libros contables y en las declaraciones fiscales que debe presentar a Hacienda y, lógicamente, tiene que haber una correspondencia entre las dos.

Para que el IVA que paga un empresario al comprar sus mercaderías sea deducible, es decir, que lo pueda restar del que él ha repercutido a otros en sus facturas, hacienda le exige dos requisitos:

1- Que la factura recibida la haya registrado contablemente
2- Que la compra efectuada se refiera a mercaderías relaccionadas con su actividad.
3- Por supuesto, sólamente se puede deducir el IVA quien sea empresario. (Los consumidores finales lo pagan pero no lo deducen).

Esto último es muy importante porque si compra a distancia, como si fuese un particular (consumidor final) , ese IVA que paga en una factura alemana no se lo podrá deducir en su declaración mensual o trimestral. Y si la compra no está relacionada con su actividad económica, tampoco ese gasto lo podrá deducir cuando liquide el impuesto sobre sociedades o su declaración de IRPF si fuese un empresario individual.

Darse de alta como Operador Intracomunitario sólamente tiene por objeto que Hacienda te incluya en un censo público que se puede consultar libremente por cualquiera en internet. De ese modo, el que te vende, desde cualquier país de euorpa, puede consultar si eres un empresario establecido legalmente en España. Además, los operadores intracomunitarios tienen que presentar una declaración periódica de las compras y ventas que realizan fuera de su país.


----------



## ruben.600rr (8 Jul 2009)

Las Filarmónicas a 12€ aqui:

1,5 Euro Philharmoniker 2009, EUR 12.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Y a 11.96€ aqui:

"http://www.mincil.de/***-bin/shopserver/shops/s001169/index.***?aktion=artikel&ps=10972&subid=11593" (Cambiar los *** por c g i)

Aqui se resisten a llegar a los 12€: Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle: - 1 oz - Anlagemünzen ahora mismo a 12.05€


----------



## eduenca (8 Jul 2009)

¿Volverán a costar las Silver Eagle 6 $, como costaban hace no tanto (2001, 2002, 2003)? 








Por cierto, el premium actual en EEUU es de unos 2 $ sobre spot.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jul 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> ¿Volverán a costar las Silver Eagle 6 $, como costaban hace no tanto (2001, 2002, 2003)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



para valer 6$ primero tendrá que *pedir permiso* en un par de líneas, un par de lineas con una pendiente *hacia arriba*
en la primera página de cualquier libro de análisis técnico,* lo primero* que explica es en que consiste *la linea de tendencia alcista*


Tendencia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
El concepto de tendencia es absolutamente esencial para el enfoque técnico del análisis de mercados. Todas las herramientas usadas por el analista técnico tienen un solo propósito: detectar y medir las tendencias del precio para establecer y manejar operaciones de compra-venta dentro de un cierto mercado.


----------



## eduenca (8 Jul 2009)

Ninguna tendencia dura eternamente.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jul 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Ninguna tendencia dura eternamente.



tienes razón, la anterior bajista duró 30 años


----------



## ruben.600rr (8 Jul 2009)

Llegaron:

Silvereagle - USA 1 oz
Maple Leaf Silber - Canada 1 oz
Wiener Philharmoniker - Silber 1 oz

Cualquiera a 12€.

Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle: - 1 oz - Anlagemünzen

Me toca hacer pedido.

S2.


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jul 2009)

eduenca dijo:


> Ninguna tendencia dura eternamente.



si, la clásica onda c, el problema que tenemos es adivinar donde terminará la onda c del primer impulso alcista
por eso hablamos de ir haciendo compras poco a poco


----------



## ruben.600rr (8 Jul 2009)

Todavía más baratas:

Maple Leaf Silber - Canada 1 oz 11,90€

Wiener Philharmoniker - Silber 1 oz 11,95€

¿Qué está pasando?


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jul 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Todavía más baratas:
> 
> Maple Leaf Silber - Canada 1 oz 11,90€
> 
> ...



que ha roto el soporte de 13$
probablemente habrá caída a 12$


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jul 2009)

Joder, como se pone esto. Me voy y el premium se derrite:

Eagles 11,82

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Silver Eagle 2009 1 oz | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

Maples 11,80 :

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Maple Leaf 5 CAD 2009 (1 oz)| Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

Filarmónicas 11,78 :

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Wiener Philharmoniker 2009 | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


Hay que saber esperar. Me parece que voy a cargar a lo bestia....


----------



## merche400 (9 Jul 2009)

Cuando lleguen a los 11 euros, vuelvo a comprar otro "poquito" 

No digo ná si llegan a 10 euros las silver Eagles... :

Fundiremos tambien los stocks de Geiger-Edelmetaller como pasó con anlangegold24?


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> Cuando lleguen a los 11 euros, vuelvo a comprar otro "poquito"
> 
> No digo ná si llegan a 10 euros las silver Eagles... :
> 
> Fundiremos tambien los stocks de Geiger-Edelmetaller como pasó con anlangegold24?



igualmente, un poquito en cada estación y al final conseguir una media de precios decente y al mismo tiempo evita uno quedarse fuera, creo que es una estrategia muy poco arriesgada, el tiempo lo dirá


----------



## Mochuelo (9 Jul 2009)

*más madera...*



merche400 dijo:


> Cuando lleguen a los 11 euros, vuelvo a comprar otro "poquito"
> 
> No digo ná si llegan a 10 euros las silver Eagles... :
> 
> Fundiremos tambien los stocks de Geiger-Edelmetaller como pasó con anlangegold24?



no me extrañaria, yo no pensaba comprar más plata pero es que no he podido resistirme a la tentación. Esta año me concentraba en oro en monedas pequeñas (soberanos y 20 francos) pero en verdad es más goloso comprar plata y a estos precios es dificil resistirse.
Lo que me sigue extrañando es que que la bajada llege a estos niveles, no confiaba verlos se nota que los manos negras estan finos en su trabajo, pero creo que deben quedarles pocas balas en el cargador, al menos eso creo.

Por cierto una de las cosas que más me gusta de comprar MPs es que me hace sentir "subversivo" y también supongo que debe estar integrado en mi código genetico via mis antepasados judios


----------



## merche400 (9 Jul 2009)

Mis proximas "platerías" consistirán en el trueque masivo de monedas de 12 euros por monedas bullion. 

Eso de tener el BDE relativamente cerca(BUS RUTA xx,plaza Ayuntamiento) hace que los simpáticos cajeros(que son simpáticos... de verdad) sean como parte de la familia.

100 monedas por aquí...50 por allá...100 por el más allá, hace que tenga un "cash" conmemorativo digno de mencion.

Sueño con pagar algun día un colchón flexolastic con silver Eagles; todo un puntazo a mi alter-plater-ego.

Lo dicho... la paciencia la mejor de las ciencias.


----------



## merche400 (9 Jul 2009)

-0,80 euros para llegar a mi proxima cita.

Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle: - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Jul 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> -0,80 euros para llegar a mi proxima cita.
> 
> Gold, Silber, Edelmetalle: - Silvereagle - USA 1 oz 1001



Aquí los Eagles a 11,75 :

1 Unze Silber American Eagle 2009-2131001


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> la plata al igual que otras commodities, tiene varias ventajas:
> 
> 1-la moneda en que cotiza (el dólar) cada vez tiene menos valor y cada vez hacen falta mas $ para comprar una misma unidad de plata (ventaja para el inversor europeo)
> 2-la producción de plata está en declive y la demanda irá a mas
> 3-el mejor momento de invertir es cuando hay mucho pesimismo en la economía, puede que sea este año o el que viene, eso es lo mas dificil de adivinar



Aprovecho para agradecer las valiosísimas aportaciones del sr. Carloszorro, pero quisiera hacerle las siguientes puntualizaciones:

a) La producción de plata no está en declive, sino en ligero aumento. Eso sí, harán falta ingentes cantidades de plata si los países emergentes quieren tener un nivel de vida equivalente al que tienen los ciudadanos del primer mundo.

Evidentemente la producción de plata no puede crecer al ritmo exponencial de crecimiento de la masa monetaria en US$. Ni tampoco los EEUU podrán continuar desinvirtiendo los stocks de metal, como hicieron durante muchos años, para hacer que se desplomara el precio de la plata.

b) Desde mi punto de vista, el mejor momento para invertir es CUANDO SE COMPRA BARATO. Hace unos años, la plata estaba a 6-7 $/oz. y no había pesimismo en la economía...sin duda hubiera sido una excelente ocasión para comprar plata física y acciones de compañías mineras.

Actualmente la plata, a menos de 13 $/oz. y con un tipo de cambio euro/dólar como el actual, la plata está muy barata. Piensen que muchos trabajadores en España ganan más dinero por hora que el precio de una onza...y que la producción minera de plata per capita mundial, ni siquiera llega a 1/10 de onza troy de plata al año. Realmente, la plata está muy barata.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Aprovecho para agradecer las valiosísimas aportaciones del sr. Carloszorro, pero quisiera hacerle las siguientes puntualizaciones:
> 
> a) La producción de plata no está en declive, sino en ligero aumento. Eso sí, harán falta ingentes cantidades de plata si los países emergentes quieren tener un nivel de vida equivalente al que tienen los ciudadanos del primer mundo.
> 
> ...



gracias tiogilito y bienvenido al foro (a ver si dejais de discutir de una vez)
que no me llameis señor, que manía!!!

puntualizaciones:

a) solo dos países están aumentando la producción, méxico y perú, china creo que no hay datos fiables
las demás potencias productoras (usa por ejemplo) están en declive quizás por un posible peak plata
B) ni dios compró a 6 euros, como va a invertir alguien en un tema que estuvo 25 años parado, bueno un genio como jim rogers unicamente


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> gracias tiogilito y bienvenido al foro (a ver si dejais de discutir de una vez)
> que no me llameis señor, que manía!!!
> 
> puntualizaciones:
> ...



Gracias a usted por su gratísimo recibimiento.

Permítame que le siga llamando de usted y no se lo tome a mal, muy al contrario, es un signo de respeto y reconocimiento.

Actualmente, además de Perú y México, están incrementando la producción de plata Bolivia y Rusia. 

Respecto a las compras a 6 $/oz. pues compraron algunos gurúes de los metales preciosos, por supuesto. Pero la auténtica bicoca no fue la compra de mercancía física o futuros, sino la adquisición de acciones de compañías mineras que estaban por los suelos. Muchas compañías tenían reservas probadas en sus depósitos metalíferos, a un precio de menos de medio dólar por onza respecto al valor de cotización de la compañía -en algunos casos excepcionales, la onza de plata en el suelo valía unos pocos centavos de dólar-. Tan sólo era cuestión de esperar que los metales subieran para que las compañías tuvieran crecimientos exponenciales...como así sucedió.

Les pongo el ejemplo de Silver Standard Resources (NASDAQ: SSRI), que en ningún caso puede considerarse una empresa "junior" con escasa capitalización. Esta minera está entre las que tiene mayores reservas probadas de plata. Tan sólo tuvo que subir el metal, para que creciera de forma exponencial. Durante estos años muchos gurúes como Doug Casey pudieron comprar auténticos chollos ya que mientras el gran capital se desplazó a los proyectos tecnológicos y de internet, los "entendidos" compraron auténticas gangas con poco capital.


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

podrán Polonia, México, Perú, Bolivia, Rusia surtir el crecimiento de la demanda mundial los próximos años?

Canadá, otra gran potencia en el pasado, parece ser que también alcanzó el peak plata

posibles peaks plata:
China, Australia, los EE.UU, el Canadá, Kazajstán, Suecia, Marruecos, Indonesia, Uzbekistan, Brasil, Sudáfrica, Corea del Norte, Japón y España...etc

la fuente es del año 2007:

http://www.dani2989.com/gold/worldagprod208es.htm


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> podrán Polonia, México, Perú, Bolivia, Rusia surtir el crecimiento de la demanda mundial los próximos años?
> 
> Canadá, otra gran potencia en el pasado, parece ser que también alcanzó el peak plata
> 
> ...



A mí no me sorprendería que México, Rusia, China, Bolivia y Argentina incrementaran la producción.

La producción dependerá, sin duda del precio de los metales básicos y preciosos, ya que la plata se produce como subproducto en un 80% de la producción minera.

En función de la producción y el precio de cobre, estaño, níquel, plomo, oro, paladio y platino (principalmente), se producirá más o menos plata.


----------



## ruben.600rr (10 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Joder, como se pone esto. Me voy y el premium se derrite:
> 
> Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Wiener Philharmoniker 2009 | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate
> 
> ...



Magnífico site Monster. Muchas gracias.

RR


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Aprovecho para agradecer las valiosísimas aportaciones del sr. Carloszorro, pero quisiera hacerle las siguientes puntualizaciones:
> 
> a) La producción de plata no está en declive, sino en ligero aumento. Eso sí, harán falta ingentes cantidades de plata si los países emergentes quieren tener un nivel de vida equivalente al que tienen los ciudadanos del primer mundo.
> 
> ...



otra puntualización, el mejor momento para comprar plata es en momentos de extremo pesimismo
el ciclo alcista de la plata comenzó en el año 2003, año precisamente muy pesimista, después de una caída brutal en las compañía tecnológicas (2000/2003) , ahora mismo vuelve a haber pesimismo y lo único que me preocupa es que a la bolsa le falte un tramo fuerte a la baja porque eso jodería a la plata y beneficiaría al oro


----------



## silber (10 Jul 2009)

Silver Eagle a 11,64 €!!!! Me estoy empezando a cojonar. Ya pierdo una pasta gansa.

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Silber-Mnze Silver Eagle 2009 1 oz | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate


----------



## silber (10 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> otra puntualización, el mejor momento para comprar plata es en momentos de extremo pesimismo
> el ciclo alcista de la plata comenzó en el año 2003, año precisamente muy pesimista, después de una caída brutal en las compañía tecnológicas (2000/2003) , ahora mismo vuelve a haber pesimismo y lo único que me preocupa es que a la bolsa le falte un tramo fuerte a la baja porque eso jodería a la plata y beneficiaría al oro




Joder!!!! ::

Yo pense que la plata iria con el oro, y ahora me dices que si caen las bolsas la plata caera aun mas?

¡Pero si las bolsas tienen que caer de fijo!


----------



## carloszorro (10 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> Joder!!!! ::
> 
> Yo pense que la plata iria con el oro, y ahora me dices que si caen las bolsas la plata caera aun mas?
> 
> ¡Pero si las bolsas tienen que caer de fijo!



pero la plata es una materia prima de uso industrial en casi un 80%, cuando venga la recuperación debería disparse mucho más que el oro

la bolsa con tipos tan bajos e inyecciones masivas tendría que inflacionar, pero en caso de caer tendremos el 70% de la munición preparada para comprar más plata y más barata, en caso de no caer más yo me conformo con el 30% comprado y el resto lo meteré en otros activos



estas no son recomendaciones, lo hago con dinero que no necesitaré en los próximos tiempos y me apetece diversificar 

a los cortoplacistas nada, para eso hay que ser profesional y punto



un saludo


----------



## merche400 (10 Jul 2009)

Yo ahora, tras mis ultimas adquisiciones, tamben rondaré el 30% de mis ahorros en plata física(aqui incluyo tambien las monedas de 12 euros del BDE).

Lo que iré haciendo es "transformar" estas monedas en bullion conforme baje la plata.



Hace tiempo ya vendí un buen numero de filarmonicas cuando la ultima subida a 16$...pero mi intencion es seguir a largo plazo aunque pierda un poco.
No me asusto que la plate baje... sino que me alegro un huevo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> Joder!!!! ::
> 
> Yo pense que la plata iria con el oro, y ahora me dices que si caen las bolsas la plata caera aun mas?
> 
> ¡Pero si las bolsas tienen que caer de fijo!



Esto lo hemos comentado muchas veces. La plata está positivamente correlado con la bolsa y el oro negativamente. Es algo más sutil. EL oro está positivamente correlado con la bolsa en el corto plazo y para variaciones no muy importantes, pero negativamente en el largo plazo y/o para variaciones importantes. La sensibilidad de la plata a ciertos sectores industriales es mucho más fuerte.

Precisamente, ya se ha dicho muchas veces, una de las propiedades que dan valor al oro como divisa de referencia es su inutilidad industrial...paradójicamente.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jul 2009)

En Auragentum están tirando del carro para abajo. Los Eagles, Maples y filas a 11,60


Silbermünzen 1 Oz


y las libertades a 12,16 tampoco están nada mal.


----------



## hugolp (11 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En Auragentum están tirando del carro para abajo. Los Eagles, Maples y filas a 11,60
> 
> 
> Silbermünzen 1 Oz
> ...



Joder! y estoes envían al reino caciquil de Ejpain?


----------



## Jalapa (12 Jul 2009)

Y las de kilo a 370 iva incluido. TOMA YA!!
*
1 Kilogramm Silber Australien Koala 2009 
370,00 EUR
incl. 7% USt zzgl. Versandkosten
Gewicht: 1.0000 KG*


----------



## Gamu (12 Jul 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Joder! y estoes envían al reino caciquil de Ejpain?




en su web dicen que "Für dieses Zielland ist kein Versand Möglich"

Es decir, que no es posible enviar a España.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jul 2009)

Y sigue la plata en caida libre. ¿Hasta dónde va a llegar? 

Los Eagles y Maples a 11,50


http://www.silber-investor.de/index.php


y las filas a 11,48.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Y sigue la plata en caida libre. ¿Hasta dónde va a llegar?
> 
> Los Eagles y Maples a 11,50
> 
> ...



los 12$ siguiente estación

si la pierde habría que mirar las cercanías de los 10$ como última estación

sería una alegría poder entrar a 10$ en pleno *pánico*, con subidón de adrenalina garantizado

dudo mucho que la dejen caer a 10$ (soporte de larguísimo plazo) pero repito que sería una gran ocasión...


----------



## carloszorro (13 Jul 2009)

silber dijo:


> Joder!!!! ::
> 
> Yo pense que la plata iria con el oro, y ahora me dices que si caen las bolsas la plata caera aun mas?
> 
> ¡Pero si las bolsas tienen que caer de fijo!



tranquilo, el rsi está tocando 30, sobreventa, podría girarse en cualquier momento


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> los 12$ siguiente estación
> 
> si la pierde habría que mirar las cercanías de los 10$ como última estación
> 
> ...




Cuidado que hay que fijarse cada vez más en el mercado real y no en el precio de los futuros. La volatilidad en el spot no sale de lo normal. A lo que asistimos ultimamente es a una contracción importante en el overspot en el mercado real. Es un movimiento importante. Notemos también que el ratio oro/plata en el mercado real ronda 54.


----------



## carloszorro (18 Jul 2009)

por qué la kookaburra está a 15,75 €, koala 13,55 €, britannia 16,35 € y las otras más conocidas a 11,90 € ?
a que se debe ese diferencial ?


----------



## LeBron23 (18 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> por qué la kookaburra está a 15,75 €, koala 13,55 €, britannia 16,35 € y las otras más conocidas a 11,90 € ?
> a que se debe ese diferencial ?



Eso yo tambien me lo he preguntado mas de una vez... y tambien el kiwi de nueva zelanda, que se va un monton mas de precio...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Jul 2009)

Truquillo para comprar unos centimos más barato en las webs alemanas.

Lo hemos podido comprobar ayer. Los precios los dejan congelados durante el fin de semana. Se puede esperar hasta la noche del domingo para ver como arrancan los metales. Si arrancan con fuerza al alza se puede hacer un pedido y ganar unos centimillos. El precio sólo lo actualizan el lunes.


----------



## merche400 (27 Jul 2009)

Las brittania del 2007 y las del 2008 a 14'29 euros en pack de 100

100 x Britannia 2007 1 Oz Silber "Masterpack" -


----------



## carloszorro (27 Jul 2009)

hay que ver como manejan el mercado haciéndolo subir escalonadamente, peldaño a peldaño, que ordenados son...


----------



## Ulisses (27 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> hay que ver como manejan el mercado haciéndolo subir escalonadamente, peldaño a peldaño, que ordenados son...



Si, poco a poco. Con la misma meticulosidad con la que antes limaban las monedas.


----------



## carloszorro (27 Jul 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Si, poco a poco. Con la misma meticulosidad con la que antes limaban las monedas.



si, muy meticulosos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Jul 2009)

Ya vuelven las onzas bullion a estar sólidamente por encima de 12€. 

Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

Espero que hayáis sido muchos los que hayáis comprado a esos niveles. 

Por cierto, la estrategia de compra en el domingo noche funcionó ayer también. En Asia abrieron los metales con fuerza y los precios en las tiendas web alemanas no se movieron hasta el lunes por la mañana (y no temprano). Se podía comprar el domingo noche unos 10-20 cent. más barato.


----------



## carloszorro (1 Ago 2009)

charts del CRB y de la plata con sus ciclos de 3 y 5 años
se ve claramente que los ciclos de 5 años en la plata funcionan bastante bien...


----------



## rory (1 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> charts del CRB y de la plata con sus ciclos de 3 y 5 años
> se ve claramente que los ciclos de 5 años en la plata funcionan bastante bien...



¿Podrías explicar los gráficos?


----------



## carloszorro (1 Ago 2009)

rory dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar los gráficos?



el primer gráfico es del CRB (Commodity Research Bureau Index) es el índice que recoge el comportamiento de los precios spot de las principales materias primas

se ve que históricamente el movimiento de su cotización forma una especie de ondas que duran como unos 3 años haciendo como una especie de mínimo temporal al final de cada onda (ciclo)



el segundo gráfico nos muestra como la plata (Commodity) hace practicamente los mismos movimientos (ondas) 


el tercer gráfico analiza la plata por ciclos de 5 años porque parece que es el ciclo mas habitual y el que mejores señales suele dar en la plata

como conclusión podemos decir que el CRB se encuentra en su 3º año de ciclo de 3(cerca de mínimos) y que la plata estaría en el 4º año de ciclo de 5 (cerca de mínimos pero con riesgo de un nuevo latigazo a la baja)

Esto no es una ciencia exacta, pero podemos observar el comportamiento de los ciclos anteriores para desarrollar las expectativas para el futuro.


----------



## rory (1 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> el primer gráfico es del CRB (Commodity Research Bureau Index) es el índice que recoge el comportamiento de los precios spot de las principales materias primas
> 
> se ve que históricamente el movimiento de su cotización forma una especie de ondas que duran como unos 3 años haciendo como una especie de mínimo temporal al final de cada onda (ciclo)
> 
> ...



Comprendido! 

Muchas gracias


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ago 2009)

evolución de la plata desde la última vez que salimos de compras


----------



## fmc (28 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> evolución de la plata desde la última vez que salimos de compras



hombre, esa gráfica es muy bonita, pero desde que hace 900 y pico mensajes puso el título de "WEB de Filarmonicas de plata a 13'25 euros (7% IVA INCLUIDO)" hasta hoy, la onza de Filarmónicas ha subido de 13,25 a 12,40, las cosas como son


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ago 2009)

fmc dijo:


> hombre, esa gráfica es muy bonita, pero desde que hace 900 y pico mensajes puso el título de "WEB de Filarmonicas de plata a 13'25 euros (7% IVA INCLUIDO)" hasta hoy, la onza de Filarmónicas ha subido de 13,25 a 12,40, las cosas como son



hombre fmc, si hubieramos entrado a principios de julio comprando un derivado apalancado 10 veces y con cobertura riesgo divisa, hubieramos tenido una rentabilidad de un 100%, pero claro, somos muy conservadores


----------



## fmc (28 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> hombre fmc, si hubieramos entrado a principios de julio comprando un derivado apalancado 10 veces y con cobertura riesgo divisa, hubieramos tenido una rentabilidad de un 100%, pero claro, somos muy conservadores



¿Y si entras en las fechas de inicio del tema apalancado 10 veces? 

Ese es el objetivo de la gran mayoría de los que nos movemos por este tema y otros similares: ser conservadores.... o más bien conservar algo si se va todo al garete


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ago 2009)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Y si entras en las fechas de inicio del tema apalancado 10 veces?
> 
> Ese es el objetivo de la gran mayoría de los que nos movemos por este tema y otros similares: ser conservadores.... o más bien conservar algo si se va todo al garete



el mundillo de las materias primas nunca fué fácil, las primeras veces que gané dinero fué con asturiana de zinc y con tubacex a finales de los 90, nunca he perdido dinero con este tipo de empresas pero la volatilidad suele ser de infarto


----------



## fmc (28 Ago 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> el mundillo de las materias primas nunca fué fácil, las primeras veces que gané dinero fué con asturiana de zinc y con tubacex a finales de los 90, nunca he perdido dinero con este tipo de empresas pero la volatilidad suele ser de infarto



Hombre, tampoco estoy diciendo que comprara a más de 13.... las monedillas que tengo me han ido saliendo por menos de lo que me costaría comprarlas ahora... pero tampoco me quita el sueño que suba o baje....


----------



## carloszorro (28 Ago 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Hombre, tampoco estoy diciendo que comprara a más de 13.... las monedillas que tengo me han ido saliendo por menos de lo que me costaría comprarlas ahora... pero tampoco me quita el sueño que suba o baje....



a mi tampoco, total ni es un 1 por ciento de mis inversiones, pero me divierte charlar sobre el tema


----------



## merche400 (3 Sep 2009)

En este instante...la plata ha sobrepasado los 11 euros/onza.

Es una buena noticia...digo yo...


----------



## hinka (3 Sep 2009)

O mala, segun quien la mire.


----------



## luismarple (3 Sep 2009)

Gran comentario, hinka, se nota que la escuela de negocios de la universidad de Cambridge empieza a dar sus frutos!!


----------



## carloszorro (3 Sep 2009)

merche400 dijo:


> En este instante...la plata ha sobrepasado los 11 euros/onza.
> 
> Es una buena noticia...digo yo...



tocando los 15,82$
creo que tiene via libre para sobrepasar los 20$ en breve


----------



## hinka (3 Sep 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Gran comentario, hinka, se nota que la escuela de negocios de la universidad de Cambridge empieza a dar sus frutos!!



O que soy gallego jajajajajaaj


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Sep 2009)

hinka dijo:


> O que soy gallego jajajajajaaj



Otro más...jo,jo,jo,...Parece que os van los metales preciosos por esas tierras...


----------



## carloszorro (3 Sep 2009)

la platita con una figura preciosa, lástima no haber completado el cupo...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Sep 2009)

Ya han subido los precios > 13,30€ 

Enhorabuena a los que compraron por debajo de 12.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Sep 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya han subido los precios > 13,30€
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que compraron por debajo de 12.



la verdad es que salió bastante bién la estrategia de comprar a principios de julio


----------



## Germain (3 Sep 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> la platita con una figura preciosa, lástima no haber completado el cupo...



Hombre, siempre te quedarán los pakillos.


----------



## carloszorro (3 Sep 2009)

Germain, Germain, siempre con ese toque de humor negro


----------



## carloszorro (30 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya han subido los precios > 13,30€
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que compraron por debajo de 12.



Que tiempos aquellos!!!

En Alemania ya no hay por debajo de 16,65 €


----------



## carloszorro (30 Abr 2010)

18,75$ y subiendo :fiufiu:


----------



## merche400 (30 Abr 2010)

yo compre en geiger las eagle....un poco por debajo de los.....




(me da un poco de vergüenza decirlo.....)








12 euros.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Abr 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> yo compre en geiger las eagle....un poco por debajo de los.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No está mal, viendo como se encuentran los mercados en general, una revalorización de practicamente el 30% en menos de 12 meses no está nada mal


----------



## merche400 (30 Abr 2010)

las vendía todas las eagles(era un MBox) hace poco entre colegas a 16 euros.

Eso es una revalorizacion de 4 euros por moneda... un 33% en apenas unos meses.


----------



## Josh Cluni (30 Abr 2010)

No hace falta ir tan lejos. En la bajadilla de febrero, hace apenas 2 meses compre filarmonicas a 14.20. Me arrepiento de no haber comprado mas, pero espero poder aprovechar la siguiente correccion para cargar mas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 May 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> yo compre en geiger las eagle....un poco por debajo de los.....
> (me da un poco de vergüenza decirlo.....)
> 12 euros.



yo las compré por algo menos que tu,muy poquito,bastantes :rolleye:,la parienta casi me pide divorcio, ahora la enseño lo que valen : y ya se la pasó el enfado.
un saludo


----------



## Deudor (1 May 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo las compré por algo menos que tu,muy poquito,bastantes :rolleye:,la parienta casi me pide divorcio, ahora la enseño lo que valen : y ya se la pasó el enfado.
> un saludo



Que suerte la tuya. A mi ni con esas me perdona.

PD: hilo mítico donde los hayan.
Yo sigo mirando el precio de anlagegold de referencia para ver como está el mundo y tal.


----------



## Perturbado (1 May 2010)

Voy a iniciarme en esto de la numismática. Espero no recibir demasiado palos de neófito en estos lares. 

Me hacen una oferta de 5 Firlarmónicas por 88,50 €, gastos de envío incluidos. Teniendo en cuenta lo que ha subido la plata estas últimas semanas me parece un precio razonable.

¿Estoy en lo cierto? O empezare cagando turrón... :


----------



## merche400 (3 May 2010)

No es por náaaaa...pero la filarmónias a 16'85 euros x barba.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 May 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> No es por náaaaa...pero la filarmónias a 16'85 euros x barba.



¿Se las vas a recomprar a los compis?


----------



## femstore (3 May 2010)

Perturbado dijo:


> Voy a iniciarme en esto de la numismática. Espero no recibir demasiado palos de neófito en estos lares.
> 
> Me hacen una oferta de 5 Firlarmónicas por 88,50 €, gastos de envío incluidos. Teniendo en cuenta lo que ha subido la plata estas últimas semanas me parece un precio razonable.
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo cierto? O empezare cagando turrón... :




No es mal precio para ser poca cantidad.
De todos modos, no las compres con esperanza de revalorización en un futuro...que esto "va al peso y punto"

Si quieres invertir en monedas bullion con valor numismático: Panda China y Elefante Somalia. Son las únicas que tienen una buena cotización numismática independientemente de su valor en metal.


----------



## merche400 (3 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Se las vas a recomprar a los compis?



pero que salao.....


----------



## asqueado (4 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No es mal precio para ser poca cantidad.
> De todos modos, no las compres con esperanza de revalorización en un futuro...que esto "va al peso y punto"
> 
> Si quieres invertir en monedas bullion con valor numismático: Panda China y Elefante Somalia. Son las únicas que tienen una buena cotización numismática independientemente de su valor en metal.



Llevas razon se estan cotizando muy bien, pero Zambia empezo en el año 1999 hasta el 2003 la serie de elefantes, que es la misma que la de Somalia, donde empezo en el 2004 hasta la actualidad, ya que la de este año tiene dos motivos diferentes. Las que tambien son preciosas son la de Somalia del mono africano que empiezan en 1998 hasta el 2004, cada vez valen mas caras. Por fin ya he conseguido todas ellas y algunas repetidas, porque he comprobado que conforme me hacia con dichas colecciones se iban revalorizando.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> No es mal precio para ser poca cantidad.
> De todos modos, no las compres con esperanza de revalorización en un futuro...que esto "va al peso y punto"



De eso se trata, femstore. Lo que no es peso es humo.



femstore dijo:


> Si quieres invertir en monedas bullion con valor numismático: Panda China y Elefante Somalia. Son las únicas que tienen una buena cotización numismática independientemente de su valor en metal.



¿Con qué premium numismático las compran los numis?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 May 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Llevas razon se estan cotizando muy bien, pero Zambia empezo en el año 1999 hasta el 2003 la serie de elefantes, que es la misma que la de Somalia, donde empezo en el 2004 hasta la actualidad, ya que la de este año tiene dos motivos diferentes. Las que tambien son preciosas son la de Somalia del mono africano que empiezan en 1998 hasta el 2004, cada vez valen mas caras. Por fin ya he conseguido todas ellas y algunas repetidas, porque he comprobado que conforme me hacia con dichas colecciones se iban revalorizando.



¿Has intentado venderlas a algún profesional? ¿Cuanto te ofrecen?


----------



## Perturbado (4 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Si quieres invertir en monedas bullion con valor numismático: Panda China y Elefante Somalia. Son las únicas que tienen una buena cotización numismática independientemente de su valor en metal.



Tomo nota. GRACIAS


----------



## asqueado (4 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Has intentado venderlas a algún profesional? ¿Cuanto te ofrecen?



Pues no, nunca he intentado venderlas, las compras que realizo en monedas de plata y oro lo hago como coleccion e inversion, no como negocio, con vistas de que si algun dia me hiciera falta, al menos tengo algo tangible, no papelitos de colores, que lo unico que me pueden servir es para calentarme las manos.
Para mi las mejores inversiones que se pueden hacer es en metales, cada uno dentro de sus posibilidades, con vista a no hacer negocio al dia siguiente, sino como inversion a largo plazo y lo digo con conocimiento de causa


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 May 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Pues no, nunca he intentado venderlas, las compras que realizo en monedas de plata y oro lo hago como coleccion e inversion, no como negocio, con vistas de que si algun dia me hiciera falta, al menos tengo algo tangible, no papelitos de colores, que lo unico que me pueden servir es para calentarme las manos.
> Para mi las mejores inversiones que se pueden hacer es en metales, cada uno dentro de sus posibilidades, con vista a no hacer negocio al dia siguiente, sino como inversion a largo plazo y lo digo con conocimiento de causa



¿Entonces como sabes que "se han revalorizado"? Que otros las compren más caras no es garantía que tú las puedas vender a ese precio. Muchas veces se confunde precio de compra con precio de venta. En lo que yo me fijo es en el precio que te pagaría un profesional por ellas. Allí es donde puedes medir la revalorización.

Y por cierto. No estás invirtiendo en sólo metal. Estás invirtiendo en numismática lo cual es mucho más complicado. Pero si te gusta no mires el precio ni pienses en "inversión". Puede dar mucha satisfacción.


----------



## femstore (4 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> De eso se trata, femstore. Lo que no es peso es humo.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Con qué premium numismático las compran los numis?




Los numis no se, pero yo por pandas del 83 al 87 pago 350 con los ojos cerrados (y son de 27 gramos), por los anteriores al 2000 pago entre 20 y 25 la onza.
La del 2000 la pago a 26.
de 2001 a 2004 a 19, y 2005-2010 ...se las compro a los alemanes 8:


Será humo y todo lo que la gente quiera. Pero veo más facil que baje la plata a que se acabe el coleccionismo y tenga que vender los pandas/elefantes al peso.

Ahora en cuanto a méxico, eagles, filarmónicas etc...pago a 13 euros la pieza sea del año que sea, por que son productos que nadie paga al peso, y porque el valor numismático es 17 euros en ebay, quítale comisión, publicación de anuncio, paypal....al final ganas 15 centimos por moneda..vamos, una maravilla ) (y eso cuando se venda....que puede ser hoy, mañana, o el año que viene). Si se vendieran de 1000 en 1000, esos 15 centimos es dinero, pero para vender 1 por mes....


----------



## femstore (4 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Has intentado venderlas a algún profesional? ¿Cuanto te ofrecen?




Yo TODAS esas africanas por encima del peso. Motivo: valor numismático alto

Eagles, filarmónicas, méxico etc...todas por debajo :: . Motivo: nulo valor numismático, y como es tan fácil comprarlas al peso en Alemania, o las compro por debajo de peso (para revender nuevamente por debajo del peso) o no las compro.
Vamos que si pago 13 no es para venderlas a 17, si no para venderlas a 13.50...Otro tema son los numis que pagan 10 y las ponen en 25 en la plaza mayor...es un buen método...te ahorras el gimnasio porque tu stock solo crece y por el peso que lleva te pones cachas en un par de años


----------



## asqueado (4 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Entonces como sabes que "se han revalorizado"? Que otros las compren más caras no es garantía que tú las puedas vender a ese precio. Muchas veces se confunde precio de compra con precio de venta. En lo que yo me fijo es en el precio que te pagaría un profesional por ellas. Allí es donde puedes medir la revalorización.
> 
> Y por cierto. No estás invirtiendo en sólo metal. Estás invirtiendo en numismática lo cual es mucho más complicado. Pero si te gusta no mires el precio ni pienses en "inversión". Puede dar mucha satisfacción.



Me preguntas que como se que se ha revalorizado, igual que se ha revalorizado la plata y el oro con el paso del tiempo, o es que hace un año estos metales valian al mismo precio.
Yo compre hace algo mas de un año plata, y algun que otro kilo en granalla y me costo algo menos de 300 euros, ¿ como esta ahora la misma? muchisimo mas cara, el tanto por ciento de beneficio esta ahi, entre el precio de compra y venta,si ahora lo hiciera, cosa que no voy hacer, ahi tienes la revalorizacion.
El coleccionismo de la numismatica esta en auge y estan saliendo colecciones tanto en monedas, como en lingotes de 1 onza que con el paso del tiempo estaran muy valoradas, yo he adquirido recientemente las ultimas emisiones de Australia en ligotes de plata de 1 onza que llevan, o bien un canguro o una tortuga, y son preciosas.
En las casas de compra-venta alemanas, debido a su escased de algunas monedas o lingotes como consecuencia de su reducida emision, cada dia valen mas caras y ya no te digo los precios que estan tomando en Ebay, todo independientemente de la subida del metal.
Afortunadamente yo deje hace muchisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimo tiempo de comprar a los numis de aqui, no queria que me estafaran mas


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 May 2010)

Cachis... y yo con un panda del 89... por dos años no vale 350€.... XD


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 May 2010)

Por cierto, tengo un amigo con algun panda del 87, que ante una buena oferta podria soltar algunos....

Por si te interesa fem.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 May 2010)

asqueado dijo:


> Me preguntas que como se que se ha revalorizado, igual que se ha revalorizado la plata y el oro con el paso del tiempo, o es que hace un año estos metales valian al mismo precio.
> Yo compre hace algo mas de un año plata, y algun que otro kilo en granalla y me costo algo menos de 300 euros, ¿ como esta ahora la misma? muchisimo mas cara, el tanto por ciento de beneficio esta ahi, entre el precio de compra y venta,si ahora lo hiciera, cosa que no voy hacer, ahi tienes la revalorizacion.



Cuanto más importante es el premium numismático que pagues, menos sensible es la moneda a la variación de precio del metal. Muchas veces nulo.

Intenta venderlas y ves que precio te dan. Luego puedes hacer cuentas de plusvalias. Lo demás son cuentos de la lechera.



asqueado dijo:


> El coleccionismo de la numismatica esta en auge y estan saliendo colecciones tanto en monedas, como en lingotes de 1 onza que con el paso del tiempo estaran muy valoradas, yo he adquirido recientemente las ultimas emisiones de Australia en ligotes de plata de 1 onza que llevan, o bien un canguro o una tortuga, y son preciosas.
> En las casas de compra-venta alemanas, debido a su escased de algunas monedas o lingotes como consecuencia de su reducida emision, cada dia valen mas caras y ya no te digo los precios que estan tomando en Ebay, todo independientemente de la subida del metal.
> Afortunadamente yo deje hace muchisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimo tiempo de comprar a los numis de aqui, no queria que me estafaran mas



El mercado numismático, como él del coleccionismo, como él del arte, está a la baja debido a la crisis. Esos mercados sólo progresan en bonanza económica.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Yo TODAS esas africanas por encima del peso. Motivo: valor numismático alto



Ya. Pero a él seguramente también las compro bastante por encima del precio del metal. Ese es el problema. 



femstore dijo:


> Eagles, filarmónicas, méxico etc...todas por debajo :: . Motivo: nulo valor numismático, y como es tan fácil comprarlas al peso en Alemania, o las compro por debajo de peso (para revender nuevamente por debajo del peso) o no las compro.
> Vamos que si pago 13 no es para venderlas a 17, si no para venderlas a 13.50...Otro tema son los numis que pagan 10 y las ponen en 25 en la plaza mayor...es un buen método...te ahorras el gimnasio porque tu stock solo crece y por el peso que lleva te pones cachas en un par de años



:XX: Tienes razón con lo del gimnasio :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Los numis no se, pero yo por pandas del 83 al 87 pago 350 con los ojos cerrados (y son de 27 gramos), por los anteriores al 2000 pago entre 20 y 25 la onza.
> La del 2000 la pago a 26.
> de 2001 a 2004 a 19, y 2005-2010 ...se las compro a los alemanes 8:
> 
> ...



Las de años claves si valen más evidentemente...pero para comprarlas y venderlas de una en una... Espero que las eagles del 96 las pagues mejor...


----------



## femstore (4 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Por cierto, tengo un amigo con algun panda del 87, que ante una buena oferta podria soltar algunos....
> 
> Por si te interesa fem.




Me interesa!
pero yo cuando vendo no le digo al comprador que me ponga el precio 
Si le interesa venderlos que te diga un precio a ver si puedo hacer algo con ello, es un año muy comercial


----------



## femstore (4 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las de años claves si valen más evidentemente...pero para comprarlas y venderlas de una en una... Espero que las eagles del 96 las pagues mejor...



La verdad es que no se ni desde cuando hay eagles...pero por raras que sean..yo soy incapaz de vender cualquiera de ellas.
Por eso a los inversores aconsejo siempre comprar pandas (pensando en como me va a mi el negocio numismático), ya que si no quieren salirse de las monedas "tradicionales" y seguir comprando al peso..al menos que lo hagan con monedas que yo puedo comprárselas en un futuro por más dinero de lo que pagan ahora.


----------



## femstore (4 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya. Pero a él seguramente también las compro bastante por encima del precio del metal. Ese es el problema.
> 
> 
> 
> :XX: Tienes razón con lo del gimnasio :XX:



Si compra bastante por encima del metal..mal inversor será 
Si le sale igual de caro/barato comprar pandas/elefantes/eagles/ etc...mi recomendación es pandas, y en segundo lugar elefantes...
igual otro comerciante dice otra cosa, pero yo personalmente es lo único que puedo recomprar por encima del metal para poder sacarle una rentabilidad decente vendiendo de 1 en 1 y con pacienca...

No quiero ponerme fuerte8:8: Eso para los numis de la plaza...
Aunque la mayoría de ellos vendiendo pandas de 22 gramos como auténticos..están perdiendo músculo a lo tonto..ocupan lo mismo pero pesa menos:XX:


----------



## Deudor (11 May 2010)

Para mí histórico el 18,25 € la philarmonica de hoy de anlagegold.
Spot a más de 15 euros.
::


----------



## Gotterdamerung (12 May 2010)

¿Qué os parece
5 Dólares plata Canada 2010 (hoja de Arce) - MAPLE 2010
a euros 18?


----------



## merche400 (12 May 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece
> 5 Dólares plata Canada 2010 (hoja de Arce) - MAPLE 2010
> a euros 18?



ahora están a 19 en anlagedolg24.....por lo tanto...buen precio.


----------



## Deudor (11 Sep 2010)

Yo llevo mi personal indicador en la página de anlagegold con las filarmónicas a 18.45 y spot a más de 15.5 €
Por arriba la gráfica de la plata terreno inexplorado.
Que pena las preciosas wildlife canadienses en estos máximos, si hubiesen salido en febrero...... :´(


----------



## Deudor (6 Oct 2010)

filarmónicas a 19.10
Spot 16,6

Ya sabéis... "la plata nunca baja"


----------



## Deudor (7 Nov 2010)

filarmónicas a 21.70
Spot a 19.05

Un 60 % de rentabilidad en dos años. Preocupante...


----------



## carloszorro (7 Nov 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> filarmónicas a 21.70
> Spot a 19.05
> 
> Un 60 % de rentabilidad en dos años. Preocupante...



Si descuentas la manipulación sufrida durante años probablemente la subida se quede en menos de la mitad. Quiero decir que lo que debia haber subido durante 2 años lo ha hecho en un par de meses, es imposible cerrar las puertas a un huracán durante demasiado tiempo.


----------



## gamusino30 (7 Nov 2010)

Al decir que las mercancías, consideradas como valores, no son más que cristalizaciones de trabajo humano, nuestro análisis las reduce a la abstracción del valor, pero sin darles una forma de valor distinta a las formas naturales que revisten. La cosa cambia cuando se trata de la expresión de valor de una mercancía. Aquí, es su propia relación con otra mercancía lo que acusa su carácter de valor.
Así por ejemplo, al equiparar la levita, como valor materializado, al lienzo, lo que hacemos es equiparar el trabajo que aquélla encierra al trabajo contenido en éste. Ya sabemos que el trabajo del sastre que hace la levita es un trabajo concreto, distinto del trabajo del tejedor que produce el lienzo. Pero al equipararlo a éste, reducimos el trabajo del sastre a lo que hay de igual en ambos trabajos, a su nota común, que es la de ser trabajo humano. Y de este modo, por medio de un rodeo, venimos a decir al propio tiempo, que el trabajo del tejedor, al tejer valor, no encierra nada que 1o diferencie del trabajo del sastre, siendo por tanto trabajo humano, abstracto. Es la expresión de equivalencia de diversas mercancías la que pone de manifiesto el carácter específico del trabajo como fuente de valor, al reducir a su nota común, la de trabajo humano puro y simple, los diversos trabajos contenidos en las diversas mercancías.19


----------



## Fantasmón (8 Nov 2010)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Que tiempos aquellos.



Sí, ahora ya están a 22,85 €.

Supongo que está dentro de lo previsible. Lo que no era lógico es que una onza de plata en el spot valiera menos de 9 dólares hace dos años, mientras se emitía dinero electrónico a espuertas.


----------



## merche400 (8 Nov 2010)

Pero aún hay más....

Despues bajaron las onzas a menos de 12 euros(para las de kilo)

Los que cargamos por aquel entonces, pudimos hacerlo en 12 euros.


Un idiota...como quien postea, se le ocurrió la brillante idea de vender su tesorillo entre 16 y 16'50 para comprar un Sandero y cosas de "ladrillo". Menudo insensato. Ahora tendría un BMW y un apartamento en Marbella.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Pero aún hay más....
> 
> Despues bajaron las onzas a menos de 12 euros(para las de kilo)
> 
> ...



tu marido fue?? o tu suegro?


----------



## merche400 (8 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> tu marido fue?? o tu suegro?




hummmm..... fui yo. :´(


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> hummmm..... fui yo. :´(



Te mereces que nadie del foro te hable por un tiempo.... ::

Jajajajaja


----------



## Fantasmón (9 Nov 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> hummmm..... fui yo. :´(



Sí, amigo, pero ahora tú tienes dos elementos de los que carecen la mayoría de la población:

- Experiencia.

- Información.

Si te lo propones podrás seguir ganando dinero en el mundo de los metales preciosos.

YouTube - Mark Dice tries to sell $1100 one ounce gold coin for $50; no takers.

Este otro no tiene tampoco desperdicio, para tener en cuenta el nivel general.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAaVK5AkZzI&feature=related

En este momento yo lo pregunto a gente que se cree bien informada, en general, y me dicen que un kilo de oro debe valer entre uno y dos millones de pesetas (6000-12000 €) la mayoría de ocasiones.

Estas cosas pasan entre los que no tienen ni puñetera idea.


----------



## Drinito (9 Nov 2010)

Fantasmón dijo:


> Sí, amigo, pero ahora tú tienes dos elementos de los que carecen la mayoría de la población:
> 
> - Experiencia.
> 
> ...



Pues que lo vendan por 12.000..... que seguro que hay compradores... )


----------



## Fantasmón (9 Nov 2010)

Amigos...en Anlagegold las filarmónicas valen 22,85 € IVA INCLUIDO.

El precio spot de la onza es en este momento: 20,29 €.

A Anlagegold le van a costar los nuevos pedidos 20,99 € más IVA (spot + 0,7 € + IVA).

Vosotros mismos podéis pensar si os merece la pena a primera hora por la mañana en las empresas que tomen pedidos por internet, sea en este almacén o en otros.

A lo largo del día previsiblemente irán subiendo los precios.

Suerte en vuestras compras.

EDITO: EN ESPAÑA www.femstore.es las está vendiendo Filarmónicas y Maples a 23 euros, IVA INCLUIDO.

Nunca he hecho tratos con esta empresa, pero algunos foreros dicen que es seria en las entregas.

EDITO II: Coño...en esta madrugada ya han subido los precios en femstore. Si hace unas horas estaban a 23 euros...Ahora están las Filarmónicas a 24 euros y las Maples a 24,60 IVA incluido.

Suerte.


----------



## Deudor (4 Dic 2010)

filarmónicas a 25,00
Spot a 21,94

Esto no tiene límite. Burbuja pura.


----------



## puntodecontrol (4 Dic 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> filarmónicas a 25,00
> Spot a 21,94
> 
> Esto no tiene límite. Burbuja pura.



BURBUJON, la plata no se come..... es de los canis sin pasta......

Eso si, burbuja de dinero imprido a mansalva no hay.....


----------



## Esta casa es una ruina (16 Dic 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Que manera de perder pasta...xD :o
> 
> 
> Saludos



Mensaje de Tonuel "el visionario" el 12/10/08.


----------



## carloszorro (17 Dic 2010)

Esta casa es una ruina dijo:


> Mensaje de Tonuel "el visionario" el 12/10/08.



Algunos se han arruinado en la bolsa y eso que por aqui llevamos tiempo avisando de donde podia haber oportunidades. Para ganar dinero es importante un poco de humildad y saber escuchar a todo el mundo.


----------



## japiluser (26 Sep 2011)

refloto por si ha menester!


----------

